# Balotelli è del Milan



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

*Ultimi aggiornamenti 
31 gennaio 
A.C. Milan comunica di aver acquisito dal Manchester City F.C. Mario Balotelli, che ha firmato un contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2017.*


30 gennaio 
Secondo sky sport Mario Balotelli firmerà domani il contratto che lo legherà fino al 2017.

Le prime dichiarazioni di Balotelli: “Era molto tempo che volevo giocare nel Milan. Non potevo venire. Adesso ho avuto la possibilità e sono corso. Il coro? Basta che mi vogliano bene e sono contento. Ho cominciato questa stagione con il City non bene e spero di fare bene. Ho fatto delle scelte importanti e spero che possano portare bene sia a me che al Milan”.




Count down Balotelli parte alle 15. Quindi il suo arrivo a .alpensa e' previsto per le 17.
Laudisa


29 gennaio 

La presentazione di Balotelli ci sarà venerdì

Balotelli disporso a ridursi ingaggio per il milna: contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 4 milioni netti più bonus all'anno. Affare concluso secondo di Marzio.


Intesa per Balotelli al Milan. Ora resta solo lo scoglio dei bonus per passare alle firme con il Manchester City
Laudisa


28 gennaio 

Finita la riunione con i dirigenti del City. L'offerta del Milan per Balotelli resta di 20 milioni. La richiesta di 23. Se ne riparla domani.
Laudisa


Balotelli è con la squadra a Londra ma non parteciperà alla gara contro il Qpr. Rimane vicina la destinazione al Milan
Sportmediaset 


Secondo il Daily Mail, Balotelli è stato convocato ma non è coi compagni di squadra. Potrebbe essere rimasto a casa per seguire in persona la trattativa


La distanza tra Milan e City è di 4-5 milioni. Il Milan offre 20, il City ne vuole 24 25. La convocazione non significa nulla, c'è una partita ed è normale che sia convocato. Si sta cercando di limare la differenza tra i club.
Sky


Il Milan à fermo all'offerta di 20 mln, il City resiste a quota 25. E Mancini convoca Balotelli per domani contro il Qpr.
Laudisa

27 Gennaio
Balotelli, Raiola e Rigo in Inghilterra: lunedì decisivo.
Di Marzio


Il blitz londinese di Raiola salta per nebbia, ma prosegue il dialogo tra Milan e City per SuperMario.
Laudisa


Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport la clausola presente nel contratto di Balotelli non è valida in quanto Balotelli non l'ha mai firmata

Secondo quanto riporta Di Marzio, l'inter sarà la prima a conoscere un eventuale accordo tra Milan e City. È previsto infatti un diritto di prelazione che consenta loro di pareggiare l'offerta entro 48 ore, la notifica dovrebbe arrivare via fax


Secondo Sportmediaset è vicino l'accordo Milan-City per Balotelli.La differenza è di 2 mln,col Milan che ne offre 20 dilazionati e il City ne chiede 22.Si presume che la prima rata possa essere pari a 4-5 mln,soldi ricevuti dalla cessioni di Acerbi al Genoa.Alternativa ai 20 mln cash,una possibile proposta che vede il cartellino di Boateng più una decina di mln cash.Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo.


*Raiola sta per partire per Londra* con in mano l'offerta del Milan: 20 milioni pagabili in 6 rate.

27 Gennaio
La prima pagina della gazzetta dello sport titola"*Balotelli ad un passo dal Milan*". Raiola,dopo un colloquio telefonico con Galliani nel pomeriggio, sarebbe pronto a presentare l'offerta rossonera alla dirigenza del city,che prevederebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo del cartellino di super mario per la cifra di 20 milioni pagabili in sei rate


26 gennaio
Laudisa --> "Pronta un'offerta da 20 mln per Balotelli". Il Milan fa sul serio col City, dall'Inghilterra un'indiscrezione importante.

Raiola a Radio Deejay su Balotelli:"Fino al 31 può succedere di tutto, nessuno ha ancora parlato di soldi. Stiamo vigilando. Il City ha rifiutato un'offerta di 40 milioni di euro arrivata durante gli europei. Loro non vogliono cederlo, ed il prestito è escluso a priori".

Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%”
Di Marzio


25 gennaio 

Mancini:"Balotelli rimane qui. Ha altri tre anni di contratto con questo club" 

Berlusconi, intervistato da Barbara Palombelli per Radio 2, chiude le porte sia a Balotelli che a Kakà. Ha affermato che i due obiettivi costano troppi soldi, Galliani prova a fare le sue trattative ma poi anche lui si arrende di fronte alla realtà dei fatti.

Il City non si siede al tavolo delle trattative per meno di 25 milioni. Per il momento il Milan non ha intenzione di spendere quei soldi.Entro 24/48 ore il City vuole sapere se il Milan ha intenzione di fare o meno un offerta. Per il momento Balotelli e sempre piu vicino al City.

Di Marzio

23 gennaio 

Raiola è arrivato a Manchester per parlare con Balotelli e con il City. Vuole capire se ci sono i margini per una cessione di Balotelli in prestito, ma il City non vuole saperne. Il prezzo dovrebbe aggirarsi sui 25 milioni, soldi che il Milan non ha. Lo stesso Raiola preferirebbe una cessione a titolo definitivo

Scende ancora il prezzo di Balotelli, ora il City chiede 25 milioni, ma Galliani insiste con il prestito. Dialogo aperto

Laudisa

Il Manchester City avrebbe deciso di abbassare a 24 milioni di euro il prezzo per la cessione di Balotelli. Il Milan potrebbe provarci proponendo un pagamento quinquennale.
La Stampa


Secondo Goal.com la ragione dell'incontro Galliani-Raiola sarebbe lo sconto che il City avrebbe concesso scendendo il prezzo di Balotelli a 24 milioni di euro.





Aggiornamento 8 Dicembre

Berlusconi:"Troppi 35 milioni per Balotelli. Ci teniamo Pato".


Aggiornamento 7 Dicembre: 

Sfida a 3 per Balotelli tra Milan Inter e Juve 

http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli...ni-al-milan-prestito-vt2209-20.html#post74611

Aggiornamento 4 Dicembre 2012: 

*Silvio Berlusconi:"Balotelli un sogno? No, non lo è..."
*

L' obiettivo numero uno del presidente Berlusconi per il mercato di gennaio ha un nome e cognome molto conosciuti, Mario Balotelli.....

Notizia completa sul Blog: Balotelli obiettivo numero uno di Berlusconi |

Aggiornamento al 26 dicembre:


Manchester City, Balotelli in tribuna: a Gennaio va via?
CN24

*Aggiornamento al 28 dicembre 

Il Milan prepara un'offerta per Mario Balotelli, che vuole lasciare Manchester. L'idea è il prestito con opzione d'acquisto in estate, ma il City vuole cederlo già a gennaio.
*

*Aggiornamento del 3 gennaio 

Balotelli, rissa con Mancini! Il Manchester City lo mette su mercato
*

*5 gennaio
Gazzetta - Milan, supermercato! 35 milioni per Balotelli

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan sarebbe pronto ad offrire 35 milioni per Balotelli fecendo ricorso ai guadagni derivanti dalle cessioni di Pato, Robinho e Ignazio Abate che piace allo Zenit.*

*7 gennaio 
Galliani frena: “Balotelli? In avanti stiamo bene così, abbiamo il numero sufficiente di attaccanti”
*
*Nonostante tutto:
Marianella a Sky:"Sono convinto che Balotelli a breve finirà al Milan. So che manda messaggi a Galliani scrivendo da milanista, chiedendo i risultati della squadra. Credo che si siano tutte le condizioni per chiudere l'affare".*

Berlusconi: "Balotelli è una mela marcia"

11 gennaio 
Inglesi convinti dell'assalto rossonero
Secondo il Sun il Manchester City si apetta da parte del Milan un'offerta ufficiale di 25 milioni per Balotelli. Le uscite di Berlusconi vengono ritenute solo un tentativo di abbassare l'attenzione per il calciatore.

*Secondo Sky il Milan proverà ad acquistare Balotelli in estate, dopo aver venduto Robinho*

14 gennaio 

Da Sportmediaset Galliani: "A gennaio arriveranno dei giovani, servirà tempo per tornare ai vertici. Balotelli? Abbiamo già 5 attaccanti"

Da Sport Mediaset: Berlusconi: "Balotelli, mi scuso"

17 gennaio 
Secondo Sport Mediaset Balotelli sarebbe stato il motivo della visita odierna di Raiola al Milan.

18 gennaio 
Secondo i media inglesi il City ha aperto al prestito e il Milan è alla finestra.

Da Sky: Balotelli potrebbe arrivare solo se partisse Robinho. Ma il City non lo cede in prestito. Bisogna vedere se il Milan ha voglia di investire.

20 gennaio 

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il City accetterebbe il pagamento di 28M in SEI ANNI.

Galliani su Balotelli:"Se il prezzo cala ci fiondiamo"

21 gennaio 

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli è in attesa

22 gennaio 
Raiola al Daily Mail: "Il Manchester City non ha intenzione di cedere Mario, attualmente c'è lo 0% di possibilità di vederlo con un'altra maglia, ma nessuno può sapere cosa accadrà fino al 31 gennaio. La clausola dell'Inter? Il City e i nerazzurri hanno un accordo, ma nessuno può vietare a Mario di scegliere una destinazione diversa."

23 gennaio
Balotelli, l'Italia si avvicina (Gazzetta dello Sport)


Raiola: "Non mi interessa trattare con nessuno, Balotelli rimane al City".


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2012)

Please...


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Io non so che pensare su cosa possa fare il Milan a gennaio.Qualcosa fara' certamente,dipende cosa!


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Please...


 [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] magari Berlusca impazzisce e spende........


----------



## Butcher (17 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=73]Butcher[/MENTION] magari Berlusca impazzisce e spende........



O magari collassa


----------



## Hammer (17 Novembre 2012)

Ho paura di quello che potrà fare Silvio, è ormai in demenza senile


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ho paura di quello che potrà fare Silvio, è ormai in demenza senile



.....magari proprio per questo sgancia i soldi


----------



## MilanForever (17 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....magari proprio per questo sgancia i soldi


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

magari...


----------



## walter 22 (17 Novembre 2012)

Vabbe dai... ormai si sa che il 99,99% delle notizie di calciomercato su presunti obbiettivi del milan sono scritte da giornalai e non da giornalisti


----------



## JulesWinnfield (17 Novembre 2012)

tra l'altro non avevo visto la fonte, Tuttosport....


----------



## tequilad (17 Novembre 2012)

Promessi sposi da anni...prima o poi


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

Che notiziona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Vi do un altro scup!a berlusconi piace anche cr7 e le escort mettiamolo in prima pagina!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2012)

Il fatto che piaccia non vuol dire che può arrivare. Certo, prima o poi...


----------



## raducioiu (17 Novembre 2012)

"Balotelli le piace?" "Sì" 
Titoloni su "Berlusconi vuole Balotelli" o "Il Milan su Balotelli"


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fatto che piaccia non vuol dire che può arrivare. Certo, prima o poi...


Quando entrerà in fase calante ed avrà un ingaggio altissimo rispetto al contributo che potrà dare in campo,un classico stile Milan


----------



## hiei87 (17 Novembre 2012)

Sarebbe il tutor perfetto per Niang....


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Novembre 2012)

bah... balotelli non mi convince...


----------



## Frikez (17 Novembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il tutor perfetto per Niang....


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (17 Novembre 2012)

"secondo tuttosport..."

sa li in poi ho smesso di leggere!


----------



## Dexter (17 Novembre 2012)

ma magari...tutta un'altra cosa rispetto a peto o pazzini...ha imparato a giocare da prima punta in maniera egregia ormai


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (17 Novembre 2012)

Un bel scambio Pato - Balotelli sarebbe da orgasmo!!


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L' obiettivo numero uno del presidente Berlusconi per il mercato di gennaio ha un nome e cognome molto conosciuti, Mario Balotelli.....
> 
> Notizia completa sul Blog: Balotelli obiettivo numero uno di Berlusconi |



Sarebbe oro collato

Basta guardare la partita contro la Francia per capirlo.

Nettamente superiore a Pato e Pazzini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Novembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Sarebbe oro collato
> 
> Basta guardare la partita contro la Francia per capirlo.
> 
> *Nettamente superiore a Pato e Pazzini.*



non che ci voglia poi molto per essere superiore a pazzini e al pato attuale


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Novembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Un bel scambio Pato - Balotelli sarebbe da orgasmo!!



Beh non credo che Mancini abbia scritto in fronte:Giocondo!


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Novembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bah... balotelli non mi convince...



Perche sei convinto dell'attaco del Milan ?


----------



## Brain84 (17 Novembre 2012)

Balotelli + il Faraone e Bojan sarebbe tantissima roba eh


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Novembre 2012)

balotelli mi piace e bravo pero non so, sto qui farà un sacco di casini discoteche party ecc già ne abbiamo uno (niang).


----------



## Milangirl (17 Novembre 2012)

Io di quello che scrive TuttoSport non mi fido


----------



## Doctore (17 Novembre 2012)

Ma secondo voi il bresidente conosce balotelli per le fregne o perche l ha visto giocare a calcio?


----------



## Jino (17 Novembre 2012)

Che poi parliamoci chiaro, Balotelli ha costi parecchio elevati e viste le problematiche a centrocampo e difesa spendere 20-30 mln su un'attaccante sarebbe da bestemmie. 

Le squadre si costruiscono dalla difesa, pensassero prima di tutto a comprare difensori e centrocampisti DEGNI.


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Novembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Balotelli + il Faraone e Bojan sarebbe tantissima roba eh



Esatto


----------



## Gnagnazio (17 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che poi parliamoci chiaro, Balotelli ha costi parecchio elevati e viste le problematiche a centrocampo e difesa spendere 20-30 mln su un'attaccante sarebbe da bestemmie.
> 
> Le squadre si costruiscono dalla difesa, pensassero prima di tutto a comprare difensori e centrocampisti DEGNI.



Tutti i migliori attacanti hanno sempre costi elevati. Non esiste in Europa un attacante forte che costa niente.
Il Milan è ormai costretto a spendere 20-30 mln su un attacante forte. 
Non è possible fare tutta la stagione con un solo attacante valido di solo 20 anni.

Senza Elsha, Il Milan sarebbe in zona retrocessione.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Novembre 2012)

certo. 

coi soldi che abbiamo è già tanto se riusciamo a portare a casa enock balotelli.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Novembre 2012)

Non costa più di 15-20 milioni
Va in scandeza nel 2014, e poichè il City non gli rinnoverà il contratto, nel 2013 al 99% lo venderà
Il problema sta nell'ingaggio e nella possibile concorrenza di altre squadre, tipo PSG


----------



## hiei87 (17 Novembre 2012)

Piccolo Off Topic, anche se restare in topic dovendo parlare di un possibile acquisto del Milan di Balotelli vuol dire dover parlare di fantascienza: ma sono l'unico a pensare che Balotelli in carriera finirà per combinare meno di Cazzano?
No perchè anche quest anno si parla solo di lui, ma più di un gol su rigore non ha fatto (è vero, non ha giocato tantissimo, ma anche e soprattutto per demeriti suoi)


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (17 Novembre 2012)

Ah ho visto ora che è TuttoSpork.... Allora non è vera na tegola..


----------



## admin (17 Novembre 2012)

La notizia la riporta anche la Gazzetta.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Novembre 2012)

Fonte o non fonte, che Berlusconi straveda per Balotelli è risaputo ma, ovviamente, prenderlo è una cosa diversa.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dello Sport teorizza un prestito di *Pato*. Circola anche l'ipotesi di uno scambio di *prestiti* Pato-*Balotelli*.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Novembre 2012)

Io dico sono una cosa...MAGARI


----------



## Doctore (23 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport teorizza un prestito di Pato. Circola anche l'ipotesi di uno scambio di prestiti Pato-Balotelli.


e mancini e' cosi ***** da prendersi un bidone come pato?Balo prende 7 mil al city.Questi giornalisti collegano il cervello quando scrivono?


----------



## Ale (23 Novembre 2012)

finche non vedo, non credo.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Novembre 2012)

Al City si sono rincretini d'un colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Novembre 2012)

se non gioca secondo me a giugno se ne va, ma meno di 30 mln non lo vendono


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Al City si sono rincretini d'un colpo.



Non è una novità: impiegare un giocatore così malamente che in tutte le stagioni con loro non ha giocato abbastanza per segnare quanto un Borriello qualsiasi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Lo scrivo anche qua:
Ragazzi non vi capisco.
Odiate Pato perchè non da garanzie fisiche,perchè a vostro dire è svogliato in campo,è viziato e pensa più a alla vita extra-calcistica,perchè è un bimbominkia....e volete scambiarlo per BALOTELLI!?!?!Capisco Tevez,ma Balotelli è peggio di Pato sotto tutti i punti di vista,a parte le palle.


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo anche qua:
> Ragazzi non vi capisco.
> Odiate Pato perchè non da garanzie fisiche,perchè a vostro dire è svogliato in campo,è viziato e pensa più a alla vita extra-calcistica,perchè è un bimbominkia....e volete scambiarlo per BALOTELLI!?!?!Capisco Tevez,ma Balotelli è peggio di Pato sotto tutti i punti di vista,a parte le palle.


"Odio" Pato soprattutto per la mancanza di palle e per il fatto che,anche prima della lunga serie di infortuni,sembrava spesso svogliato in campo in molte partite,gli infortuni hanno peggiorato le cose.Sono stanco di aspettarlo,in 5 anni e quasi 200 partite non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità che ci si aspettava.Mi ha stancato,voglio un cambiamento.Preferisco correre il rischio Balotelli che continuare ad aspettare sta papera.


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> "Odio" Pato soprattutto per la mancanza di palle e per il fatto che,anche prima della lunga serie di infortuni,sembrava spesso svogliato in campo in molte partite,gli infortuni hanno peggiorato le cose.Sono stanco di aspettarlo,in 5 anni e quasi 200 partite non ha mai fatto il salto di qualità che ci si aspettava.Mi ha stancato,voglio un cambiamento.Preferisco correre il rischio Balotelli che continuare ad aspettare sta papera.



Diciamo che la discontinuità, l'esser molli, fa parte di un giocatore di 20 anni. E' il difetto principe di ogni giocatore di quell'età.

Con ogni probabilità avesse potuto stare bene e continuare a crescere sarebbe in questo senso maturato ed ora avremmo tutt'altro giocatore in rosa. Il vero problema del ragazzo è stato due anni di continui infortuni.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo scrivo anche qua:
> Ragazzi non vi capisco.
> Odiate Pato perchè non da garanzie fisiche,perchè a vostro dire è svogliato in campo,è viziato e pensa più a alla vita extra-calcistica,perchè è un bimbominkia....e volete scambiarlo per BALOTELLI!?!?!Capisco Tevez,ma Balotelli è peggio di Pato sotto tutti i punti di vista,a parte le palle.



Non scherziamo dai..Balutello sarà una capra fuori dal campo. Ma in campo ha una intelligenza tattica...

Basta vedere in nazione che ogni volta che gioca risulta sempre fra i migliori, se conquistasse la stessa mentalità da nazionale nel club sarebbe davvero forte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo dai..Balutello sarà una capra fuori dal campo. Ma in campo ha una intelligenza tattica...
> 
> Basta vedere in nazione che ogni volta che gioca risulta sempre fra i migliori, se conquistasse la stessa mentalità da nazionale nel club sarebbe davvero forte.


Intelligenza tattica?è semplicemente forte,per come la vedo io.
Comunque il mio non era un giudizio tecnico,sarebbe troppo soggettivo.Intendevo dire che Pato è "odiato" per cose che Balotelli fa dieci volte peggio.


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2012)

ma perche parlate ancora di pato ?
se deve giocare questo pato senza la velocita, senza lo scatto che aveva allora e meglio giocare con inzaghi.
pato non ha mai avuto una grande tecnica... il controllo di palla non e eccezionale... quando andava via ai difensori era quasi sempre con una velocita incredibile... non con tecnica... non sa fare un passagio (non parlo di assist ma proprio di un passagio di 3 metri)... e tatticamente scarso (i movimenti che fa li puo fare anche emanuelson)... non puo fare reparto da solo... non e forte fisicamente... non fa pressing, non aiuta nessuno...non ha le palle

quello che ha e un tiro potente e abbastanza preciso e un fiuto del gol abbastanza buono. e devo dire che da quando e tornato a giocare non ricordo nemmeno un tiro potente...


----------



## Jino (23 Novembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma perche parlate ancora di pato ?
> se deve giocare questo pato senza la velocita, senza lo scatto che aveva allora e meglio giocare con inzaghi.
> pato non ha mai avuto una grande tecnica... il controllo di palla non e eccezionale... quando andava via ai difensori era quasi sempre con una velocita incredibile... non con tecnica... non sa fare un passagio (non parlo di assist ma proprio di un passagio di 3 metri)... e tatticamente scarso (i movimenti che fa li puo fare anche emanuelson)... non puo fare reparto da solo... non e forte fisicamente... non fa pressing, non aiuta nessuno...non ha le palle
> 
> quello che ha e un tiro potente e abbastanza preciso e un fiuto del gol abbastanza buono. e devo dire che da quando e tornato a giocare non ricordo nemmeno un tiro potente...



La bravura di Pato era di avere un fiuto per il gol pazzesco, facilità di tiro con destro e sinistro, tecnica abbinata alla velocità. 

Tanto ormai, è uno spaventapasseri in campo.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo il Cds Berlusconi avrebbe già avviato l'assalto all'ex attaccante dell'Inter e la trattativa privata con il numero uno rossonero avviatissima. La formula sarebbe prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## drama 84 (2 Dicembre 2012)

mmh prestito con diritto di riscatto....con tevez non ha funzionto


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2012)

e con cosa paghiamo lo stipendio?Ma sanno che prende 7 mil all anno?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli sarebbe tra i migliori al Mondo se avesse voglia di fare

Purtroppo lui e Pato sono esempi di come il talento se non abbinato a una testa come si deve serve a poco. Quest'anno ha segnato pochissimo, nonostante tutto

Certo eh, abbiamo in attacco Pazzini


----------



## Harvey (2 Dicembre 2012)

Per quanto possa essere testa calda metterei soldi di tasca mia per vederlo nella nostra squadra


----------



## JulesWinnfield (2 Dicembre 2012)

magari Balotelli... peccato sia economicamente irraggiungibile


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli al Cty guadagna 3,5 milioni all'anno
il cartellino si aggira sui 20 milioni massimo (nel 2014 va in scadenza mi pare)
Mancini ha detto che a Gennaio non si muove, ma a Giugno non si sa ...


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli centravanti con El Shaarawy a destra e un bell'innesto a destra (in attesa che Niang abbia la prima esplosione calcistica) oppure Bojan e abbiamo un attacco da paura. Balotelli tiene su la squadra, fa assist e ha un destro al tritolo. El Shaarawy con lui andrebbe da dio, pure Bojan che godrebbe dello spazio che Balotelli gli darebbe portando su di sé la difesa.


----------



## Gnagnazio (2 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli centravanti con El Shaarawy a destra e un bell'innesto a destra (in attesa che Niang abbia la prima esplosione calcistica) oppure Bojan e abbiamo un attacco da paura. Balotelli tiene su la squadra, fa assist e ha un destro al tritolo. El Shaarawy con lui andrebbe da dio, pure Bojan che godrebbe dello spazio che Balotelli gli darebbe portando su di sé la difesa.



Con El Shaarawy e Balotelli in attacco, saremmo a posto in attacco per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli-Milan, Galliani ci pensa seriamente per gennaio
Secondo il Corriere della Sera l’operazione sarebbe nella testa di Adriano Galliani


----------



## The P (2 Dicembre 2012)

magari!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche all'estero ne parlano comunque. Leggevo dei tweet dall'inghilterra proprio oggi


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Con El Shaarawy e Balotelli in attacco, saremmo a posto in attacco per i prossimi 10 anni.


Un attacco del genere sarebbe di tutto rispetto quasi internazionale(in ottica champions)


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> magari!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Anche all'estero ne parlano comunque. Leggevo dei tweet dall'inghilterra proprio oggi



Qualcosa di vero ci deve essere....


----------



## DannySa (2 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Con El Shaarawy e Balotelli in attacco, saremmo a posto in attacco per i prossimi 10 anni.



Per ora solo in nazionale... e se avessimo incluso nella trattativa Verratti quando abbiamo ceduto tutto avremmo fatto il colpo del secolo..


----------



## Clint Eastwood (2 Dicembre 2012)

A me come uomo non piace, è un *********, pero' il suo valore come giocatore non si discute, e in questo Milan al momento non mi dispiacerebbe per nulla. 
Ma ci credo poco, gli impedimenti soliti sono sempre la, a meno di colpi di coda della demenza senile del presidentissimo


----------



## korma (2 Dicembre 2012)

no grazie...basta teste di ***** al milan..sto qua è capace di traviare El92 e De SCiglio.


----------



## morokan (2 Dicembre 2012)

il talento è indiscusso, ma......non so se sia un affare, troppo testa calda, e non ci sono senatori a tenerlo a freno, ammesso ci riuscissero, poi non è che abbia un ingaggio da poco, considerando cosa ha dimostrato finora.....


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Dicembre 2012)

prestito di 6 mesi come prova ci sta... vediamo come butta e se va male ritorna a manchester


----------



## sheva90 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Io ci credo, sarebbe il colpo per riportare entusiasmo, ma solo per il prestito...


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Io ci credo, sarebbe il colpo per riportare entusiasmo, ma solo per il prestito...



Io ci spero, ma non vedo come il City possa darlo via in prestito...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Promessi sposi da anni...prima o poi


Tu!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

El Sharaawy-Balotelli-Bojan sarebbe un attacco di altissimo livello, altissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

E' una testa di M,ma quanto è forte.Avere un attacco Elsha-Balo-Bojan,sarebbe il migliore in Italia per distacco!


----------



## MisterBet (2 Dicembre 2012)

La trattativa Tevez l'anno scorso si bloccò proprio perchè loro, giustamente, volevano il prestito con obbligo di riscatto...dubito che nel caso si trattasse Balotelli, sarebbero disposti a concedere un prestito con diritto...

Ci fossero margini di trattativa lo si prenda e basta, anche con obbligo...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (2 Dicembre 2012)

Se il City non dovesse andare in EL, la cessione, anche in prestito, di Mario sarebbe più che fattibile..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Dicembre 2012)

Più che altro hanno dieci attaccanti, tutti più o meno sullo stesso livello, e tutti strapagati


----------



## 2515 (2 Dicembre 2012)

non ha ingaggio da poco ma neanche smodato. Prende meno di robinho mexes e pato. Balo in attacco con Elsha e Bojan sarebbe perfetto. 10 anni a posto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

non ha ingaggio da poco ma neanche smodato. Prende meno di robinho mexes e pato. Balo in attacco con Elsha e Bojan sarebbe perfetto. 10 anni a posto.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Anche il Corriere della Sera, nelle sue pagine sportive, dedica ampio spazio all'ipotesi di Mario Balotelli in maglia rossonera già a gennaio e scrive: ''El Shaarawy e Balotelli, la coppia più bella''.


----------



## Doctore (2 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> non ha ingaggio da poco ma neanche smodato. Prende meno di robinho mexes e pato. Balo in attacco con Elsha e Bojan sarebbe perfetto. 10 anni a posto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> non ha ingaggio da poco ma neanche smodato. Prende meno di robinho mexes e pato. Balo in attacco con Elsha e Bojan sarebbe perfetto. 10 anni a posto.


Prende 7 mil al city


----------



## sheva90 (2 Dicembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Io ci spero, ma non vedo come il City possa darlo via in prestito...



Hanno un botto di punte...


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Dicembre 2012)

sono convinto che loro,se lo venderanno,sarà solo definitivo!non si sono fatti fregare e raggirare l'anno scorso con tevez,non lo faranno con balotelli


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2012)

galliani chiedera' il solito prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## honestsimula (2 Dicembre 2012)

o lui o lewandosky


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> o lui o lewandosky



matri


----------



## DannySa (2 Dicembre 2012)

Perché arrivi (anche in prestito) deve saltare Mancini prima di Natale, una volta saltato sarà abbordabilissimo.
Sperando che comprino alla ca**o di cane a gennaio in attacco c'è una buona probabilità che si possa fare ma dipende esclusivamente da lui.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Dicembre 2012)

Elsha - Balotelli - Bojan

Sarebbe pazzesco


----------



## Fabriman94 (2 Dicembre 2012)

L'arrivo di Balotelli, segnerebbe l'addio definitivo di Pato, se così fosse, a me starebbe bene, anche perchè Balotelli nonostante i suoi difetti, piscia in testa a tutto il nostro attacco, eccetto il faraone.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Elsha - Balotelli - Bojan
> 
> Sarebbe pazzesco




Si può fare 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> L'arrivo di Balotelli, segnerebbe l'addio definitivo di Pato, se così fosse, a me starebbe bene, anche perchè Balotelli nonostante i suoi difetti, piscia in testa a tutto il nostro attacco, eccetto il faraone.



Pato ormai non ci serve a niente, è sempre rotto e quando non lo è, rompe.....


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Dicembre 2012)

E' un giocatore che ammiro sin dal suo esordio in Serie A!!

Magari sarebbe un sogno averlo a gennaio!!E' fortissimo ed è milanista al 100% 
altro che Pato!!
"chi ama il milan non chiama il procuratore"
Via pato e quella mezza **** di binho che sbaglia goal clamorosi...Dentro Balotelli..Con l'arrivo di balotelli e la cessione di pato e robinho avrebbe anche molto più spazio Niang...Il che è una cosa positiva


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2012)

La vedo molto difficile (per non dire impossibile). Il City non è un club che cede i giocatori in prestito.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Il prestito puo' anche andare,ma ci vuole l'obbligo di riscatto,altrimenti si ripetera' la farsa-tevez!


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La vedo molto difficile (per non dire impossibile). Il City non è un club che cede i giocatori in prestito.



la trattativa è saltata per il genio berlusca, non per quello. E comunque basta inserire l'obbligo di riscatto. Certo è che Balotelli da garanzie sul campo, fuori il fatto di essere milanista e di essere un imprescindibile in attacco potrebbe dargli una calmata di quelle grosse, anche perché avrebbe di nuovo la famiglia a potergli stare vicino. Invece di fare il comprimario capriccioso al city può essere un pilastro della rinascita della squadra per cui tifa, una prospettiva simile non sarebbe certo sgradita.
Liberandoci di Pato e Robinho ci liberiamo di più di 10 milioni di stipendio lordo annui e possiamo tirare su almeno 15-18 milioni, per un risparmio di 28 milioni, Balotelli con sti problemi sarà sui 20 o poco più, è realizzabile, anche considerando che altri milioni verranno risparmiati dalle cessioni di giocatori in esubero.
Se prendiamo balotelli, un difensore e un paio di centrocampisti giovani possiamo costruire qualcosa di importante.
Delle basi le abbiamo.
Elsha, De Sci, Bojan, Montolivo, De Jong, Mexes.
Aggiungiamo i possibili Niang, Cristante, K. Boateng e Petagna.
Se prendiamo due o tre centrocampisti tra sudamerica e olanda, più uno o due difensori, è una bella realizzazione.

A me piacerebbe.
Elsha Balotelli Bojan
Mugni/Anderson De Jong (quello giovane) Montolivo
Emanuelson X Mexes De Sciglio
X (Perin, Gabriel, Rafael, Boh???)


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> matri



facile questa, pazzini + 8 milioni


----------



## Blu71 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani: «Balotelli-Milan? È del City, non ne parlo»L'ad del Milan: «Abbiamo una rosa composta da 32 giocatori e se non esce nessuno, non arriverà nessuno. Dobbiamo ridurre la rosa a 26-27 elementi massimo e quindi prima di parlare di acquisti, devono partire in 5-6. I regali di Natale non esistono»

Cds


----------



## -Lionard- (3 Dicembre 2012)

Al di là del fatto se possa venire al Milan o meno, è abbastanza segnato il futuro di Balotelli al Manchester City. In 3 anni non è mai stato titolare, non piace particolarmente alla dirigenza, è spesso in contrasto con l'allenatore e i suoi comportamenti fuori dal campo danno fastidio e sono noti. Il suo unico sponsor/difensore, nonostante i problemi, è stato Mancini ma se cambia aria il tecnico italiano, come sembra plausibile, penso che anche Balotelli se ne andrà. Se dovesse arrivare Guardiola sarebbe uno dei primi ad essere epurato. 

Verrà al Milan? A tutti appare difficile però bisogna considerare anche questo: chi vuole Balotelli in Europa? Ricordiamoci che più che per le perfomance al City Balotelli è stimato per quanto fatto in nazionale e all'Inter. All'estero non è un nome "caldo", non ha l'appeal di cui gode da noi. In questo momento è più quotato El Shaarawy a livello internazionale. Per cui dubito che Real, Bayern Monaco o Chelsea se lo contenderebbero a suon di milioni. Forse il PSG di Ancelotti ma se punteranno su C.Ronaldo la vedo dura che investano pure su Balotelli. Perciò se il Milan dovesse essere l'unico acquirente veramente interessato potrebbe avere delle speranze. Ma Balotelli deve diminuirsi l'ingaggio e spingere fortemente per la soluzione Milan (vedi Ibra ai tempi del Barça).


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Dicembre 2012)

E' molto più probabile di quanto si pensi. La voce circola già da un pò, e, probabilmente, la trattativa ha già preso piede. Poi non è detto che verrà sicuramente, ma non è utopia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Dicembre 2012)

in prestito mi sembra impossibile


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Al di là del fatto se possa venire al Milan o meno, è abbastanza segnato il futuro di Balotelli al Manchester City. In 3 anni non è mai stato titolare, non piace particolarmente alla dirigenza, è spesso in contrasto con l'allenatore e i suoi comportamenti fuori dal campo danno fastidio e sono noti. Il suo unico sponsor/difensore, nonostante i problemi, è stato Mancini ma se cambia aria il tecnico italiano, come sembra plausibile, penso che anche Balotelli se ne andrà. Se dovesse arrivare Guardiola sarebbe uno dei primi ad essere epurato.
> 
> Verrà al Milan? A tutti appare difficile però bisogna considerare anche questo: chi vuole Balotelli in Europa? Ricordiamoci che più che per le perfomance al City Balotelli è stimato per quanto fatto in nazionale e all'Inter. All'estero non è un nome "caldo", non ha l'appeal di cui gode da noi. In questo momento è più quotato El Shaarawy a livello internazionale. Per cui dubito che Real, Bayern Monaco o Chelsea se lo contenderebbero a suon di milioni. Forse il PSG di Ancelotti ma se punteranno su C.Ronaldo la vedo dura che investano pure su Balotelli. Perciò se il Milan dovesse essere l'unico acquirente veramente interessato potrebbe avere delle speranze. Ma Balotelli deve diminuirsi l'ingaggio e spingere fortemente per la soluzione Milan (vedi Ibra ai tempi del Barça).



Calcola pure che le altre big sono piene di attaccanti importanti, al Milan avrebbe il ruolo di titolare assicurato e la prospettiva di essere una colonna importantissima per far tornare la squadra per cui tifa a vincere.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (3 Dicembre 2012)

fortissimo Mario!

Però bisogna prepararsi a giocare in 10 con una certa regolarità


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Dicembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> fortissimo Mario!
> 
> Però bisogna prepararsi a giocare in 10 con una certa regolarità



Il Milan gioca già in 10.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Dicembre 2012)

balotelli non mi convince per niente, troppo discontinuo


----------



## JulesWinnfield (3 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il Milan gioca già in 10.



ahahah si vero!

In ogni caso Balotelli lo conoscono tutti ormai... e tutti lo provocano, tutti i giocatori avversari, e lui sistematicamente ci casca, Sempre, è matematico. Si innervosisce, si intestardisce, e diventa un danno; chiaro, ogni tanto ti fa la giocata perchè ha un talento smisurato, però anche lì siamo davanti ad una testa disabitata


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Dicembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> balotelli non mi convince per niente, troppo discontinuo



Pazzini, Pato, Robinho, e Bojan sono meno discontinui.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Pazzini, Pato, Robinho, e Bojan sono meno discontinui.



poi magari viene al milan e cambia, ma come discontinuità è alla pari con quelli che hai citato, poi come talento non c'è storia


----------



## Gnagnazio (3 Dicembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> ahahah si vero!
> 
> In ogni caso Balotelli lo conoscono tutti ormai... e tutti lo provocano, tutti i giocatori avversari, e lui sistematicamente ci casca, Sempre, è matematico. Si innervosisce, si intestardisce, e diventa un danno; chiaro, ogni tanto ti fa la giocata perchè ha un talento smisurato, però anche lì siamo davanti ad una testa disabitata



Non lo visto cosi contro la Francia. Ha subito falli avversari senza innervosire.

Ma lo ripeto. Quando vedo tutti i bidoni che abbiamo in attaco, Balotelli sarebbe un vero colpone.

Perche senza El shaarawy, questo Milan sarebbe in zona retrocessione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> poi magari viene al milan e cambia, ma come discontinuità è alla pari con quelli che hai citato, poi come talento non c'è storia



Robinho è sparito dall'anno dello scudetto, Pato è sempre rotto, Pazzini è scarso come pochi, e Bojan è un scarto del Barcelona.

Tutti messi insieme non valgono Balotelli. 

Poi sul mercato, Balotelli è l'unico nome veramente forte che possiamo prendere.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (3 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Non lo visto cosi contro la Francia. Ha subito falli avversari senza innervosire.
> 
> Ma lo ripeto. Quando vedo tutti i bidoni che abbiamo in attaco, Balotelli sarebbe un vero colpone.
> 
> ...




Guardati una qualsiasi partita di Premier League, io lo guardo ogni weekend (quando lo fanno giocare, ultimamente pochissimo), prendine una a caso e guarda cosa combina...una qualsiasi, non fa differenza. Non è in grado di non cedere alle provocazioni, ovviamente ci giocano tutti sopra perchè sanno che non ha testa.

In nazionale è diverso, forse è l'unica maglia a cui tiene davvero. 

Detto questo ovviamente lo prenderei al volo lo stesso!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Leggo commenti critici su Balotelli. Io dico solo: magari arrivasse.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2012)

Posso farvi una domanda ? Secondo voi Balotelli che ruolo fa ?

E' una prima o una seconda punta ?

Io non ho ancora le idee chiare, cioè in un tridente io lo vedrei meglio largo per dire, nonostante la sua struttura fisica...


----------



## Albijol (3 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Posso farvi una domanda ? Secondo voi Balotelli che ruolo fa ?
> 
> E' una prima o una seconda punta ?
> 
> Io non ho ancora le idee chiare, cioè in un tridente io lo vedrei meglio largo per dire, nonostante la sua struttura fisica...



Balo DOVREBBE fare il centravanti, in realtà non lo fa mai perché gli piace svariare spesso sulle fasce ma IMHO non ha lo scatto adatto a fare l'esterno


----------



## Doctore (3 Dicembre 2012)

Gioca un po alla ibra...pero ha un po meno tecnica


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Balo DOVREBBE fare il centravanti, in realtà non lo fa mai perché gli piace svariare spesso sulle fasce ma IMHO non ha lo scatto adatto a fare l'esterno



Secondo me lo scatto lo ha, però quando gioca da centravanti dà il meglio. Un pò come in nazionale.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2012)

Diciamo che Balotelli come collocazione in campo è il classico calciatore che ha bisogno di essere libero e non imbrigliato. Da noi giocherebbe ovviamente come centravanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo scatto lo ha, però quando gioca da centravanti dà il meglio. Un pò come in nazionale.



Non è un giocatore dotato di scatto, un pò come Ibra è un giocatore dotato di gamba. Ha una grande forza fisica ed esplosività nelle gambe che gli permetta una falcata lunga e quindi di esser anche relativamente veloce.


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli è più rapido nei primi metri, in progressione perde un pò. Con Elsha si completerebbe.
Che coppia!


----------



## 2515 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Porterebbe su di sé due difensori, El Shaarawy così avrebbe sempre l'1 vs 1, Boateng giocando mezzala avrebbe di nuovo lo spazio per i suoi inserimenti, così come Nocerino, e anche Bojan avrebbe l'1 vs 1. E' forte fisicamente e quindi si può giocare anche la palla alta e sa fare sponde, Balotelli è tecnicamente e fisicamente perfetto come centravanti nel Milan.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Dicembre 2012)

magari arrivasse balotelli,magari.Sono convinto che da noi metterebbe la testa a posto.E poi abbiamo un disperato bisogno di un attaccante che sia un punto di riferimento per el shaarawy(che farebbe ancora meglio con un centravanti vero al centro dell'attacco,uno in grado di portarsi a spasso 1 o 2 difensori avversari),ma soprattutto per la squadra


----------



## MrPeppez (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sarebbe perfetto per il nostro attacco come detto su: più spazi per Stephan e Boateng e Bojan, questo vuol dire avere numerose occasioni da gol durante una partita.

L'unica mia preoccupazione è che, qualora arrivasse al Milan, possa dare l'effetto Ibra su El Shaarawy


----------



## Brain84 (4 Dicembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L'unica mia preoccupazione è che, qualora arrivasse al Milan, possa dare l'effetto Ibra su El Shaarawy



non ha nemmeno lontanamente il carisma di Ibra, su questo credo non ci sarebbero problemi


----------



## dyablo65 (4 Dicembre 2012)

con lui e il faraone avremmo la coppia perfetta di attaccanti , per la nazionale italiana , per anni e annni e anni e anni.................


----------



## prebozzio (4 Dicembre 2012)

Mio calciatore preferito da anni, sarebbe tecnicamente e tatticamente l'acquisto ideale. Anche dal punto di vista caratteriale non credo darebbe grossi problemi, si è molto calmato negli ultimi tempi e al City l'unica cosa che gli manca è la continuità (che non può avere, visto quanti sono e quanto sono bravi anche i compagni). Balotelli è uno di quelli che ha bisogno di sentirsi importante, di sentirsi al centro di un progetto per dare il massimo. Lui ed El Shaarawy si piacciono, lo si è visto in Nazionale, sarebbero una coppia devastante.

L'unico dubbio che ho su Mario è di natura fisica, perché in questi anni ha spesso avuto piccoli acciacchi che l'hanno spesso fermato. Forse è anche il suo modo di giocare e di cascare che lo porta a continui traumi.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mio calciatore preferito da anni, sarebbe tecnicamente e tatticamente l'acquisto ideale. Anche dal punto di vista caratteriale non credo darebbe grossi problemi, si è molto calmato negli ultimi tempi e al City l'unica cosa che gli manca è la continuità (che non può avere, visto quanti sono e quanto sono bravi anche i compagni). Balotelli è uno di quelli che ha bisogno di sentirsi importante, di sentirsi al centro di un progetto per dare il massimo. Lui ed El Shaarawy si piacciono, lo si è visto in Nazionale, sarebbero una coppia devastante.
> 
> 
> L'unico dubbio che ho su Mario è di natura fisica, perché in questi anni ha spesso avuto piccoli acciacchi che l'hanno spesso fermato. Forse è anche il suo modo di giocare e di cascare che lo porta a continui traumi.



Giocatore favoloso in campo, l'anno scorso poi ha salvato le chiappe a mancisnii e city tantissime volte. Tutti si dimenticano dell'assist da terra ad aguero nel 3-2 all'ultimo secondo che ha portato la premier al city.

In nazionale ha fatto un grande europpeo doppieta in semifinale contro la Germania a 22 anni non è roba da poco. Il balotelli nazionale si sente importante è per questo che fa bene.

Con el sharawwy poi sarebbe una favola. montolivo el sharawwy e balutello sarebbe tanta ma tanta roba, sia per il Milan che per l'Italia 2014.

Poi i giornali inlgesi esagerano, hanno trovato in lui uno show per vendere giornali. Per ogni cosa che fa, finisce esageratamente nei tabloid.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2012)

Dai, con Mario potremmo poi costruire una squadra vincente. Comunque è del 90, ha 22 anni, non 23 come leggevo in qualche sito..


----------



## 2515 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Elshaarawy Balotelli Bojan
Boateng De Jong Montolivo
Emanuelson Yepes Mexes De Sciglio
Consigli

Immaginatevi sta formazione..


----------



## Jaqen (4 Dicembre 2012)

Se stasera il City perde non va neanche in EL...
Se l'Ajax vince il City può anche vincere 57 a 0......Forza Borussia! Se vince il Dortmund Balo avrebbe ancora meno spazio nella sola PL (più la coppa nazionale...)


----------



## DennyJersey (4 Dicembre 2012)

Forza Borussia tutta la vita!


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se stasera il City perde non va neanche in EL...
> Se l'Ajax vince il City può anche vincere 57 a 0......Forza Borussia! Se vince il Dortmund Balo avrebbe ancora meno spazio nella sola PL (più la coppa nazionale...)



io penso che Balo possa arrivare aldila' del fatto che il City si qualifichi o no in EL!


----------



## 2515 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> io penso che Balo possa arrivare aldila' del fatto che il City si qualifichi o no in EL!



Anche il minimo dettaglio può scontare il prezzo.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Dicembre 2012)

Io comunque dubito che a gennaio sfoltiremo la rosa con 8 o 9 cessioni. 
A parte vabbè i vari Traorè, Mesbah e compagnia che partiranno sicuro, per prendere il Balo basterebbe cedere anche il solo Robinho.
Ed è su questo che a mio parere si stanno concentrando.

Boateng
Elsha - Balotelli

Con Bojan e Niang pronti a subentrare


----------



## DannySa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Se stasera perde il City sono fuori da tutte le coppe, Balotelli nell'ultima partita ha giocato 10 minuti finali ma generalmente parte sempre dalla panchina o manco gioca, imo si potrebbe fare benissimo se si impuntasse ad andarsene, alla fine chi glielo fa fare di rimanere là e giocare poco e nemmeno in Champions, da noi sarebbe l'uomo simbolo e avrebbe più spazio di tutti.. poi mettiamoci che prenderanno Cavani e terranno i vari Dzeko, Tevez e compagnia, alla fine se dai via uno come Balotelli sei proprio ****** secondo me..
Se salta Mancini...


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Barbara Berlusconi:"Balotelli? A Gennaio si vedrà"*


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli fuori dall'undici titolare anche questa sera.


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Dicembre 2012)

Arriva arriva


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2012)

*Silvio Berlusconi:"Balotelli un sogno? No, non lo è..."
*
Apertura importante. Fa capire che può essere una pista concreta e non un sogno.


----------



## smallball (4 Dicembre 2012)

sperare non costa nulla


----------



## DannySa (4 Dicembre 2012)

Sperem....... datti da fare Raiola


----------



## Lollo7zar (4 Dicembre 2012)

fiumi di crodino, grligliate di pesce i caschiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Qualcosa si muove.... questo è sicuro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me arriva, è arrivato il momento.
Via Peto, dentro Balutello con il placet del brescidende.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me arriva, è arrivato il momento.
> Via Peto, dentro Balutello con il placet del brescidende.



.....e della figlia...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2012)

Beh stasera è la dimostrazione che c'è solo El Shaarawy che sa fare gol.

Non che Balotelli sia un bomber, anzi, però almeno sa giocare a calcio


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2012)

Via 2 attaccanti e proviamo a prendere Balotelli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Via Pazzini e dentro Balotelli, subito!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Leggevo però che quando lo vendettero le m...e fecero mettere la clausola di poter pareggiare l'offerta o avere potere decisionale in riferimento alla sua possibile futura destinazione. Non mi ricordo quale fosse delle due, di sicuro c'era una clausola che potesse permettere all'Inter di intervenire. Se arriverà non sarà sicuramente a gennaio e sarà molto difficile imho.


----------



## peppe75 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Arriiverà......ci stanno già lavorando! ma io voglio anche un centrocampista di qualità e soprattutto un centrale difensivo...


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Dicembre 2012)

ma dopo la cessione un pò burrascosa di ibra, i rapporti tra milan e raiola come sono ?


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2012)

Il problema di Balotelli è che segna davvero poco. Ma rispetto a quelli che abbiamo (a parte El Shaarawy) sarebbe Dio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Leggevo però che quando lo vendettero le m...e fecero mettere la clausola di poter pareggiare l'offerta o avere potere decisionale in riferimento alla sua possibile futura destinazione. Non mi ricordo quale fosse delle due, di sicuro c'era una clausola che potesse permettere all'Inter di intervenire. Se arriverà non sarà sicuramente a gennaio e sarà molto difficile imho.



Pare che abbiano un diritto di prelazione per l'Italia,ma sappiamo bene che alla fine è il giocatore che decide.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma dopo la cessione un pò burrascosa di ibra, i rapporti tra milan e raiola come sono ?



Non è una questione di rapporti, ma è una questione di quanto si offre. Se il Milan volesse di nuovo Ibra, Raiola non avrebbe tanti problemi a riportarlo da noi. Quindi non è l'ostacolo Raiola a preoccuparmi, ma la richiesta del City e il ruolo dell'Inter perché, come ho detto prima, loro hanno fatto mettere una clausola secondo cui possono avere voce in capitolo in merito alla cessione di Balotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pare che abbiano un diritto di prelazione per l'Italia,ma sappiamo bene che alla fine è il giocatore che decide.



E' vero, se lui vuole il Milan e il Milan vuole lui, alla fine credo che si farà. Il fatto è che leggo in giro che Balotelli è comunque rimasto in buoni rapporti con la società interista e che lui va regolarmente ad Appiano a trovare i suoi ex compagni.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Speriamo solo che non ne venga fuori una telenovela come per Tevez.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Può darsi anche che al Milan faccia di più rispetto agli altri anni, visto che lui è stato tifoso Milanista e secondo me lo è tutt'ora.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Dicembre 2012)

Elsha in pochi mesi ha gia dimostrato più del neuronio in 3-4 anni,che diavolo ve ne fate?!?!


lasciatelo ad altri


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo solo che non ne venga fuori una telenovela come per Tevez.



Mi sa che sara' qualcosa ancora piu' stramba e abominevole della questione Tevezio!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sara' qualcosa ancora piu' stramba e abominevole della questione Tevezio!



.......ok, allora ci divertiremo....


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Dicembre 2012)

Senza dubbio!


----------



## Jino (4 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Elsha in pochi mesi ha gia dimostrato più del neuronio in 3-4 anni,che diavolo ve ne fate?!?!
> 
> 
> lasciatelo ad altri



Concordo... ma aimè le nostre punte si chiamano Pazzini e Pato.


----------



## iceman. (4 Dicembre 2012)

Da premium pare che alla domanda su balotelli abbia risposto " io non sogno mai " come per dire se lo voglio me lo prendo (condizioni permettendo) 


beh speriamo


----------



## 2515 (5 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Da premium pare che alla domanda su balotelli abbia risposto " io non sogno mai " come per dire se lo voglio me lo prendo (condizioni permettendo)
> 
> 
> beh speriamo



Sì sì quando sognava CR7 allora?XD
Bé Balotelli non è un sogno, è una realtà più che possibile e noi e l'inter le uniche alternative, ma se lui dovesse decidere non credo ci siano dubbi tra la squadra del cuore e quella dove ha litigato con ogni anima esistente.


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Dicembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Elsha in pochi mesi ha gia dimostrato più del neuronio in 3-4 anni,che diavolo ve ne fate?!?!
> 
> 
> lasciatelo ad altri



Se prendiamo Balotelli e diventa un campione, potrebbe essere il più grande rimpianto nerrazuro del secolo, meglio del colpone Seedorf/Pirlo.


----------



## iceman. (5 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sì sì quando sognava CR7 allora?XD
> Bé Balotelli non è un sogno, è una realtà più che possibile e noi e l'inter le uniche alternative, ma se lui dovesse decidere non credo ci siano dubbi tra la squadra del cuore e quella dove ha litigato con ogni anima esistente.



Beh ronaldo e' impossibile anche qualora fosse messo in vendita. Stiamo parlando di oltre 90 milioni di euro.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2012)

Di Marzio conferma Gianluca Di Marzio | Calciomercato ®


----------



## 2515 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Se prendiamo Balotelli e diventa un campione, potrebbe essere il più grande rimpianto nerrazuro del secolo, meglio del colpone Seedorf/Pirlo.



Dimentichi Baresi scartato dalle giovanili dell'inter con un "ripassa tra un anno, sei scarso." Mai ho goduto tanto come milanista quando ho saputo questo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio conferma Gianluca Di Marzio | Calciomercato ®



....se lo scrive anche Di Marzio forse si farà.


----------



## Harvey (5 Dicembre 2012)

"Non sogna perchè di notte raramente dorme." cit.

Comunque era nervosetto Balo stasera quando è entrato, va beh che era in un clima ostile ma secondo me è plausibile che levi le tende già a gennaio...


----------



## 2515 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Se ne parla anche di marzio c'é qualcosa sotto. Balotelli è nel momento migliore, manca una mega cazziatura di Mancini da parte della proprietà, che credo arriverà, e Balotelli verrà messo in vendita. Ma facciamoci i conti.
Perché dovrebbe costare tanto? Ha 2-3 anni in più di quanto lo presero, quindi minore prospettiva, non è titolare, anzi è l'ultimo attaccante, è attaccato costantemente dai media inglesi, non ha bei rapporti con nessuno in particolare, in questi mesi iniziali non ha fatto nulla anche perché non è stato messo nelle condizioni di farlo. Possiamo pagarlo davvero poco rispetto al suo potenziale e lo stipendio non credo sia un problema, glielo abbassiamo un po' (robinho prende più di lui rendiamoci conto) e lo mettiamo al centro del progetto della squadra per cui tifa. Quindi c'é volontà del giocatore. Ogni condizione ci è favorevole, manca la messa ufficialmente sul mercato da parte della società ed è fatta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> "Non sogna perchè di notte raramente dorme." cit.
> 
> Comunque era nervosetto Balo stasera quando è entrato, va beh che era in un clima ostile ma secondo me è plausibile che levi le tende già a gennaio...



per forza aveva i crucchi tra gli spalti..bruciano ancora i suoi gol.XD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2012)

Guardate il video della dichiarazione... a me dà l'impressione opposta, ovvero che il "no" sia una chiara negazione del suo arrivo.

Video di sportmediaset:
http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.it/calcio/milan/articoli/1841/balotelli-non-e-un-sogno.shtml


----------



## DannySa (5 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se ne parla anche di marzio c'é qualcosa sotto. Balotelli è nel momento migliore, manca una mega cazziatura di Mancini da parte della proprietà, che credo arriverà, e Balotelli verrà messo in vendita. Ma facciamoci i conti.
> Perché dovrebbe costare tanto? Ha 2-3 anni in più di quanto lo presero, quindi minore prospettiva, non è titolare, anzi è l'ultimo attaccante, è attaccato costantemente dai media inglesi, non ha bei rapporti con nessuno in particolare, in questi mesi iniziali non ha fatto nulla anche perché non è stato messo nelle condizioni di farlo. Possiamo pagarlo davvero poco rispetto al suo potenziale e lo stipendio non credo sia un problema, glielo abbassiamo un po' (robinho prende più di lui rendiamoci conto) e lo mettiamo al centro del progetto della squadra per cui tifa. Quindi c'é volontà del giocatore. Ogni condizione ci è favorevole, manca la messa ufficialmente sul mercato da parte della società ed è fatta.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



E' un sacrificio economico che va fatto adesso, è il momento migliore per prenderlo.
Alla fine abbiamo venduto Ibra e con gli stessi soldi (o forse meno) ci prenderemmo il miglior attaccante italiano formando la coppia del futuro, non c'è da pensarci nemmeno un attimo... l'unica cosa è: quanto sarebbero dei pirloni a vendere il loro attaccante più talentuoso e più giovane perché hanno un attacco troppo numeroso e pieno di prime donne? poi magari punteranno Cavani o chi per lui e butteranno altri soldi, davvero non capisco.


----------



## Principe (5 Dicembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Guardate il video della dichiarazione... a me dà l'impressione opposta, ovvero che il "no" sia una chiara negazione del suo arrivo.
> 
> Video di sportmediaset:
> "Balotelli non è un sogno". Così Berlusconi prima di Milan-Zenit



Esattamente quello che stavo per scrivere...., sembra dire nn lo sogniamo nel senso che nn ci interessa comprarlo...... Ovviamente spero di sbagliare ma l'interpretazione e' la più aderente


----------



## sheva90 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Magari Balotelli... Magari...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono convinto che se arrivassero Ogbonna e Balotelli da qui all'inizio del prossimo campionato, e magari aggiungici un Kolarov a caso ( ma proprio a caso  ) torneremmo seriamente competitivi.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2012)

Per me va via solo Binho, è l'unico che adesso ha qualche offerta. Pazzini bisogna tenerlo sennò bisogna scambiarlo con chi non ha ancora giocato in CL... Lo scambio Matri-Pazzini è impensabile oggi, entrambi hanno giocato in CL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Esattamente quello che stavo per scrivere...., sembra dire nn lo sogniamo nel senso che nn ci interessa comprarlo...... Ovviamente spero di sbagliare ma l'interpretazione e' la più aderente



Dal video è chiarissimo, oserei quasi dire che non c'è nessuna interpretazione!
Io veramente mi stupisco di questi giornalisti che invertono le notizie solo per fare il titolone..


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

*CdS: La necessaria condizione per Balotelli è una cessione importante*

Secondo il *Corriere della Sera* la prima condizione per sognare *Mario Balotelli* è che il Milan ceda un attaccante, prendendo spunto dalle parole di *Silvio Berlusconi* pronunciate nel pre-partita di Milan-Zenit. *Robinho *è stato dichiarato incedibile, ma su di lui c'è il forte interesse di diverse big del *calcio brasiliano*.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dal video è chiarissimo, oserei quasi dire che non c'è nessuna interpretazione!
> Io veramente mi stupisco di questi giornalisti che invertono le notizie solo per fare il titolone..



Non credo sia cosi.Penso che nel caso non interessasse sarebbe stato molto piu' chiaro e avrebbe lodato,come da copione,il nostro parco attaccanti.Credo sia un'apertura invece e forse l'intenzione di provare a fare il colpo nasca da esigenze extra-calcistiche(il riferimento è chiaro)!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia cosi.Penso che nel caso non interessasse sarebbe stato molto piu' chiaro e avrebbe lodato,come da copione,il nostro parco attaccanti.Credo sia un'apertura invece e forse l'intenzione di provare a fare il colpo nasca da esigenze extra-calcistiche(il riferimento è chiaro)!



Mah non so, ha cambiato tono di voce e ha fatto un chiaro segno con la mano come per fare un segno categorico.
Per me è una smentita, staremo a vedere..


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Moratti risponde a Berlusconi:"C'è una clausola che ci permette di pareggiare l'offerta".

Non sarà affatto una passeggiata prenderlo. Sempre se è realmente un obiettivo.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2012)

finchè si preferiscono i colpi ad effetto ai colpi utili non faremo strada... ci sono reparti da rinforzare molto più che l'attacco... spendi vagonate di soldi per un giocatore che è mentalmente molto debole... non lo so fino a che punto ci conviene


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2012)

Sì perché Balotelli è obbligato ad accettare l'Inter. Ma dai, ma dai.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Aspetto l'offerta. Le cifre.

A certi costi non vale minimamente la candela.


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> finchè si preferiscono i colpi ad effetto ai colpi utili non faremo strada... ci sono reparti da rinforzare molto più che l'attacco... spendi vagonate di soldi per un giocatore che è mentalmente molto debole... non lo so fino a che punto ci conviene



Si, ieri contro lo Zenit, abbiamo tutti visto a che punto siamo a posto in attaco.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Si, ieri contro lo Zenit, abbiamo tutti visto a che punto siamo a posto in attaco.



non siamo a posto da nessuna parte... ma l'attacco non è il reparto peggiore al momento...


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì perché Balotelli è obbligato ad accettare l'Inter. Ma dai, ma dai.



No, però io non soco così sicuro che lui voglia il Milan a tutti i costi. Imho a determinate condizioni (che poi sono economiche) lui non ha alcun problema a tornare all'Inter.


----------



## Gnagnazio (5 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non siamo a posto da nessuna parte... ma l'attacco non è il reparto peggiore al momento...



L'attaco non è il reparto peggiore perche c'è El Shaarawy.

Ma El sharaawy è l'albero che nasconde la foresta. Ha fatto la metà dei gol del Milan.

Senza El shaarawy, siamo da serie B. Tutti i nostri attacanti sono scarsi.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Dicembre 2012)

Fuori Pato e Robinho. Si portano a casa 15 sacchi (forse, si spera) + 9 netti di stipendi (sono due da 4,5 giusto?), quindi 18. Son 33 a disposizione.

Ne spendi 18 per Balotelli e gli dai 4,5 l'anno, son 27 di uscita.

Coi 6 di avanzo compri un giocatore da 4 con uno stipendio da 1. Niente di monumentale, ma, che so, un cigarini della situazione (che comunque al posto di un uscente flamini a me andrebbe benissimo) si porta a casa.

A queste cifre, al di là del costo dello psicologo, è un bell'affare. Meglio una testa bacata forte che due giocatori finiti.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No, però io non soco così sicuro che lui voglia il Milan a tutti i costi. Imho a determinate condizioni (che poi sono economiche) lui non ha alcun problema a tornare all'Inter.



Questo noi non lo sappiamo. Ma se il giocatore non avesse intenzione di andare all'Inter non c'è clausola che tenga


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Raiola a SkySport24: “Balotelli costa come la Gioconda, quindi nessuno in Italia se lo può permettere”.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Dicembre 2012)

La trattativa c'è ragazzi, è innegabile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Raiola a SkySport24: “Balotelli costa come la Gioconda, quindi nessuno in Italia se lo può permettere”.



Beh, le parole di Raiola valgono tanto quelle di Galliani


----------



## 2515 (5 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Raiola a SkySport24: “Balotelli costa come la Gioconda, quindi nessuno in Italia se lo può permettere”.



Sto qua non lo vuole far andare via perché vuole mandarlo dove lo possono pagare di più, così la sua percentuale è maggiore, fa solo il suo interesse.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ha ragione Raiola. Col City non si tratta. Balotelli sarà pure in vendita, ma costerà sui 40 milioni di euro. Nessun club italiano può permetterselo. Non illudiamoci.


----------



## DannySa (5 Dicembre 2012)

Bisogna fare piazza pulita dei vari Pato, Robinho e da giugno Pazzini, forse Robinho è l'unico che potrebbe tornare utile per la rincorsa al terzo posto ma gli altri due sono completamente inutili alla causa, un altro che sopra i 10 mln non andrà riscattato è Bojan, se ce lo regalano lo terrei volentieri ma se chiedono una cifra superiore ai 10 mln e se lo possono riprendere.


----------



## The P (5 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sto qua non lo vuole far andare via perché vuole mandarlo dove lo possono pagare di più, così la sua percentuale è maggiore, fa solo il suo interesse.



Oddio, lui lavora sulle commissioni.
Di fatto, gli conviene far cambiare aria ai suoi assistiti. Ci guadagna sempre qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Dicembre 2012)

_Balotelli spinge per il Milan._
Al City ormai è un peso. Il suo manager: "Vale come la Gioconda, in Italia nessuno può permetterselo".

(Corriere della Sera)


----------



## 2515 (6 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Oddio, lui lavora sulle commissioni.
> Di fatto, gli conviene far cambiare aria ai suoi assistiti. Ci guadagna sempre qualcosa.



sì ma vuole mandarlo al psg, lui mica vuole inimicarsi gli sceicchi, anzi..


----------



## admin (7 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi su *Balotelli* non ci sarebbero solo *Milan ed Inter* ma anche la *Juventus.il City *Il Milan sembrerebbe orientato ad avanzare una proposta per il *prestito*, ma il City sarebbe disposto a vendere Balotelli solo a titolo definitivo. La Juve, nonostante le mosse su *Llorente*, sta monitorando anche questo fronte. L'Inter, invece, si fa forte della *clausola* introdotta nel 2010 anno della cessione di Mario al City: Moratti vorrebbe avere l'ultima parola (e offerta) in caso di cessione del giocatore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Dicembre 2012)

io ho l'impressione che balotelli non voglia andarci alla juve, non è ben visto dai senatori dello spogliatoio bianconero


----------



## 2515 (7 Dicembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io ho l'impressione che balotelli non voglia andarci alla juve, non è ben visto dai senatori dello spogliatoio bianconero



penso che pure conte non lo voglia e manco agnelli. La scelta è tra noi e l'inter e balo deve scegliere tra una squadra con una tifoseria con cui ha già litigato troppo e con senatori che non lo sopportano o il milan che è la squadra che tifa e di cui potrebbe diventare un pilastro.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Dicembre 2012)

*Claudio Raimondi:"L'operazione Balotelli è partita da tempo".*

Secondo il giornalista Mediaset *Claudio Raimondi *il Milan sta lavorando da tempo all'acquisto di *Mario Balotelli*, ma prima si deve svoltire la rosa con ben 9 cessioni. Il contratto di Balotelli *è molto oneroso* e il Milan non ha intenzione di andare sopra la soglia dei *5 mln bonus compresi per 5 anni*, dice il giornalista. Balotelli vorrebbe andare al Milan per *perfezionare l'intesa* con il compagno di nazionale El Shaarawy, riporta lo stesso giornalista.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Il *City ha fissato il prezzo di Balotelli*: chi vuole acquistarlo deve sborsare *35 milioni *di Euro


----------



## Marilson (8 Dicembre 2012)

neanche tantissimo dai


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Dicembre 2012)

GALLIANI

“Quella dei cinesi del Guangzhou è una visita di cortesia, nessun affare in corso. Balotelli? Raiola lo sento sempre, va in giro con le sue opere d’arte ma noi siamo dei piccoli collezionisti…”,


----------



## Gnagnazio (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il *City ha fissato il prezzo di Balotelli*: chi vuole acquistarlo deve sborsare *35 milioni *di Euro




Ne vale 25 al massimo.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Ne vale 25 al massimo.



Forse sì, forse no. Ma con gli sceicchi non si gioca. Se vuoi un giocatore, devi dargli i soldi che vogliono


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi: "Balotelli non è possibile, non faremo più quel tipo di spese. Aspettiamo Pato. Ogni mattina mi alzo e mi chiedo quando tornerà"


----------



## Albijol (8 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: "Balotelli non è possibile, non faremo più quel tipo di spese. Aspettiamo Pato. Ogni mattina mi alzo e mi chiedo quando tornerà"



Non alzarti più allora


----------



## Doctore (8 Dicembre 2012)

vedi la campagna elttorale''non compriamo nessuno''...ora vado a votare berlusconi di corsa!!


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: "Balotelli non è possibile, non faremo più quel tipo di spese. Aspettiamo Pato. Ogni mattina mi alzo e mi chiedo quando tornerà"



Uh che novità! 

P.S. Come al solito, avevamo anticipato che tutte queste voci su Balotelli erano solo balle (forse politiche).


----------



## Harvey (8 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani ha detto che Raiola va in giro con le sue opere d'arte ma ormai noi siamo dei piccoli collezionisti


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse sì, forse no. Ma con gli sceicchi non si gioca. Se vuoi un giocatore, devi dargli i soldi che vogliono



Pagato 28, in questi anni non ha mai convinto nessuno, sempre rimasto un semplice grande talento, quest'anno diventato riserva punto e stop. Come si può pensare che valga addirittura di più del prezzo d'acquisto!? 

Però come dici te, loro non hanno problemi di soldi, fissanno un prezzo, glielo paghi bene altrimenti lo inchiodano in tribuna o panchina.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Con sto Pato comunque hanno le p....


----------



## Albijol (8 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Galliani ha detto che Raiola va in giro con le sue opere d'arte ma ormai noi siamo dei piccoli collezionisti



Collezioniamo opere impressioniste, ossia giocatori che fanno impressione


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Meglio così, almeno sto topic non arriva a 300 pagine


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli sicuramente è un giocatore che mi piacerebbe avere.

Ma sarebbe un altro giocatore "anarchico" in questo Milan che ha bisogno di un gioco collettivo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi su Pato

"Quando lo rivedremo? Se lo domanda anche lui tutte le mattine, quando si alza, si guarda allo specchio e si chiede 'chi sei tu?'".


----------



## prebozzio (8 Dicembre 2012)

Non possono chiedere realmente 35 milioni per la riserva della riserva, non sono nella posizione per farlo.


----------



## sheva90 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Si sapeva che non sarebbe stato mai alla nostra portata


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Dicembre 2012)

35 sacchi non li spenderemo mai.


----------



## Principe (8 Dicembre 2012)

Allora lo sapevamo anche prima che nn abbiamo 35 milioni da spendere...... Su dai..... Se loro sparano cifre folli nn ci sono le condizioni..... Il mercato perfetto sarebbe prendere balotelli a 24 milioni ( e a quella cifra lo prendiamo ) vendere robinho e prendere il centrocampista brasiliano 93 del Santos.....così fai 2,5 punti a partita e 3 posto lo raggiungi sicuro e con questi 2 acquisti lotti Per lo scudetto nn fossimo a gennaio. Nn diciamo fesserie una coppia Balo faraone fa un mazzo così a tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Dicembre 2012)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non alzarti più allora



 cmq lo sapevano tutti che per gennaio era impossibile Balotelli...magari a giugno


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Beh certo 40 mln,quando l'attacco si necessita di qualcosa ma è il reparto migliore.....

meglio cercare altrove va!


----------



## The P (8 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Berlusconi su Pato
> 
> "Quando lo rivedremo? Se lo domanda anche lui tutte le mattine, *quando si alza, si guarda allo specchio e si chiede 'chi sei tu?'*".


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ma nemmeno a Giugno. Costi troppo alti per l'Italia. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, in Italia potrebbe arrivare un Drogba 40enne. Ma solo se a costo zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Comunque aldila' di Balotelli nel caso che a gennaio non spendessero neanche 1 euro,non rinforzando la rosa,allora sarebbe davvero la fine.Cioe' addio sogni di gloria per anni e anni!


----------



## Ale (8 Dicembre 2012)

cosi finalmente la stampa smetterà di scrivere favole come quella di Guardiola


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ci aspettano grandi annate.

Grazie presidente, continua a salvarci da questo calcio malato

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ci aspettano grandi annate.

Grazie presidente, continua a salvarci da questo calcio malato


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> cosi finalmente la stampa smetterà di scrivere favole come quella di Guardiola



Diciamo che queste voci su Balotelli, su Guardiola, sul suo interesse rinato per le sorti del Milan, etc etc sono mera campagna elettorale. Se non si fosse ricandidato, non ci sarebbero state nemmeno tutte queste visite a Milanello.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diciamo che queste voci su Balotelli, su Guardiola, sul suo interesse rinato per le sorti del Milan, etc etc sono mera campagna elettorale. Se non si fosse ricandidato, non ci sarebbero state nemmeno tutte queste visite a Milanello.



Quotissimo.Ma non so se il gioco valga la candela per lui,infatti le elezioni dovrebbero svolgersi a meta' Marzo e il mercato si conclude a Gennaio.Dato che la sua mente bacata,pensa che un rinvigorimento del Milan coincida con un surplus di voti,nel caso la societa' rossonera faccia male sul mercato,cio' debba tramutarsi in una contrazione di voti???Mah!


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

Grazie Bresidente..ora che è sceso in campo torneremo sul tetto d'Europa  
Il progetto triennale che ci porterà di nuovo in alto è iniziato


----------



## Doctore (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Diciamo che queste voci su Balotelli, su Guardiola, sul suo interesse rinato per le sorti del Milan, etc etc sono mera campagna elettorale. Se non si fosse ricandidato, non ci sarebbero state nemmeno tutte queste visite a Milanello.


quale sarebbe la logica di sta campagna elettorale?quali pro avrebbe berlusconi se poi non compra nessuno?La logica di una campagna elttorale e' ti compro cstriiddio e poi votami.


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quale sarebbe la logica di sta campagna elettorale?quali pro avrebbe berlusconi se poi non compra nessuno?



Pubblicità gratuita. Per quale motivo credi che abbiano sfiduciato Monti? Per far sentire nuovamente la sua presenza. E' stata una mossa chiaramente studiata a tavolino, un terremoto, per far sì che si torni a parlare di Berlusconi.


----------



## Doctore (8 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pubblicità gratuita. Per quale motivo credi che abbiano sfiduciato Monti? Per far sentire nuovamente la sua presenza. E' stata una mossa chiaramente studiata a tavolino, un terremoto, per far sì che si torni a parlare di Berlusconi.


Non la vedo una cosa furba...la cosa furba e' comprare un campione e poi mi voti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

35 mln mi sembra una ladrata mi dispiace ma non li vale dai e giovanissimo e tutto ma non li vale secondo me vedendo le statistiche su wiki non e manco un grandissimo bomber, pensavo avesse segnato di piu al city poi per carità bisogna pure vedere il minutaggio totale


----------



## Frikez (8 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me le prossime elezioni non c'entrano..io la vedo come una mossa per gettare fumo negli occhi ai tifosi e soprattutto agli sponsor che continuano ad investire una valanga di milioni che ovviamente Fester e Silvio si intascano..chissà come mai il brand Milan è in continua ascesa, poi però soldi per il mercato non ce ne sono manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me le prossime elezioni non c'entrano..io la vedo come una mossa per gettare fumo negli occhi ai tifosi e soprattutto agli sponsor che continuano ad investire una valanga di milioni che ovviamente Fester e Silvio si intascano..chissà come mai il brand Milan è in continua ascesa, poi però soldi per il mercato non ce ne sono manco per sbaglio.



Infatti il Milan ha alzato le entrate dal settore commerciale da 67 mln a 85.Cifre altissime per il nostro calcio.Ma noi spendiamo mai una minçhia di tutto quel che intaschiamo col fatturato.Siamo troppo avanti per spendere soldi sul mercato!


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Dicembre 2012)

Ma 35 non li vale in condizioni normali, figurati dopo la rottura con la società.


----------



## BB7 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Meglio cosi


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me le prossime elezioni non c'entrano..io la vedo come una mossa per gettare fumo negli occhi ai tifosi e soprattutto agli sponsor che continuano ad investire una valanga di milioni che ovviamente Fester e Silvio si intascano..chissà come mai il brand Milan è in continua ascesa, poi però soldi per il mercato non ce ne sono manco per sbaglio.



Il brand del milan è un intangibile, aria fritta. Non emerge a bilancio finchè non lo vendi. Non sono soldi. E le stime che vengono fatte dalle varie testate o agenzie non contano nulla ai fini del bilancio. Ho letto di un valore di brand di 292 milioni di dollari. A bilancio 2011, il totale delle immobilizzazioni (che comprende il brand, che è quindi un mero sottoinsieme dello stesso) è pari a 234 milioni di euro. Certe boiate giornalistiche sono, appunto, boiate.
Fester, per l'ennesima volta, non si intasca niente e non può intascarsi niente. E' un dipendente milan, ha il suo stipendio, che non varia certo in base a quanti soldi vengono fatti girare per il mercato, specie perchè il budget non lo decide lui.
Berlusconi non intasca niente, al massimo non sgancia, visto che siamo in perdita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Pagato 28, in questi anni non ha mai convinto nessuno, sempre rimasto un semplice grande talento, quest'anno diventato riserva punto e stop. Come si può pensare che valga addirittura di più del prezzo d'acquisto!?
> 
> Però come dici te, loro non hanno problemi di soldi, fissanno un prezzo, glielo paghi bene altrimenti lo inchiodano in tribuna o panchina.



si appunto non vale tutti quei soldi, fra un po ha fatto di piu il faraone di lui, cmq non sono d'accordo sul fatto che lo inchiodano alla tribuna non se lo possono permettere pure loro ,avevano detto la stessa di tevez se ricordi bene e poi abbiamo visto come e finita.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2012)

....ok aspettiamo Pato .......


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2012)

35 milioni sono troppi e allora quelli che avevi intenzione di tirare fuori non li buttare per l'attaccante e investili in difesa e centrocampo, queste sono le ennesime prove di come, su in dirigenza, il mercato si faccia alla Football Manager... e neanche, scommetto che li c'è bisogno di più senno di quanto ne abbiano Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Dicembre 2012)

Questa volta mi sento di discolpare Berlusconi, e dò la colpa ai giornalisti dei principali quotidiani che hanno gonfiato questa possibilità di mercato.
A me già dal video mostrato dopo lo Zenit sembrava evidente che Berlusconi smentisse, ma i giornalisti hanno continuato a scrivere balle su tutti i giornali.

Ormai dovremmo essere vaccinati e non illuderci.. questi il portafogli non lo vogliono aprire proprio, elezioni o non elezioni


----------



## admin (8 Dicembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa volta mi sento di discolpare Berlusconi, e dò la colpa ai giornalisti dei principali quotidiani che hanno gonfiato questa possibilità di mercato.
> A me già dal video mostrato dopo lo Zenit sembrava evidente che Berlusconi smentisse, ma i giornalisti hanno continuato a scrivere balle su tutti i giornali.
> 
> Ormai dovremmo essere vaccinati e non illuderci.. questi il portafogli non lo vogliono aprire proprio, elezioni o non elezioni



Sì infatti.


----------



## Brain84 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Apparte che secondo me è tutta una pretaticca del City per specularci sopra, conoscendo l'interesse del Milan. Balotelli con i dissidi che ha con Mancini e 3/4 di squadra, te lo porti a casa pure per la metà dei soldi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo quanto riporta l’edizione odierna de ''La Stampa'' Silvio Berlusconi ha dato mandato di acquistare Mario Balotelli. Galliani potrebbe offrire al massimo 24 milioni di euro.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta l’edizione odierna de ''La Stampa'' Silvio Berlusconi ha dato mandato di acquistare Mario Balotelli. Galliani potrebbe offrire al massimo 24 milioni di euro.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo calciomercato.com Berlusconi a gennaio acquisterà Balotelli per rilanciarsi a livello elettorale.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Mah,oramai col nano sono pronto ad ogni cosa,situazione e quindi non mi sorprenderei di nulla.Bah vediamo!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Dicembre 2012)

In un mercato ragionevole Balotelli vale ADESSO massimo 20 milioni. Che poi, di stipendio guadagna quanto Robinho, quindi il Milan, può permetterselo...in linea teorica...è inutile che Raiola parli.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Raiola fa il suo lavoro..molta tattica..secondo me il pizzaiolo vorrebbe scatenare un'asta tra varie squadre ma alla fine Balotelli ha semore voluto vestire rossonero e credo che questo conti più di ogni dichiarazione


----------



## Milangirl (9 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me sono tutte voci ma Berlusconi non ci pensa neanche a spendere cosi tanti soldi ...poi saro' felice di sbagliarmi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli ha fatto 13 gol in meno di El Shaarawy quest'anno.

Così per dire


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ma infatti Balotelli, per essere un centravanti, segna davvero poco. E se diciamo che è in fase di involuzione non spariamo un'eresia. Al City ormai fa la riserva fissa. I mezzi li ha tutti, ma se non si decide ad esplodere (soprattutto di testa)...


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Dicembre 2012)

se Balotelli vale 35 milioni, El Sha ne vale 85-90?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Balotelli, per essere un centravanti, segna davvero poco. E se diciamo che è in fase di involuzione non spariamo un'eresia. Al City ormai fa la riserva fissa. I mezzi li ha tutti, ma se non si decide ad esplodere (soprattutto di testa)...



Si vero ma se maniniiiisi lo fa giocare 2 minuti...

Ed onestamente in una squadra in cui hai aguero, tevez e dzeko..uno come fa a giocare con continuita? Tutti sti giocatori di livello distruggono le gerarchie


----------



## Gnagnazio (9 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si vero ma se maniniiiisi lo fa giocare 2 minuti...
> 
> Ed onestamente in una squadra in cui hai aguero, tevez e dzeko..uno come fa a giocare con continuita? Tutti sti giocatori di livello distruggono le gerarchie



Esatto. Da l'inizio di questa stagione solo 535 minuti giocati.

El shaarawy è esploso almilan perche non c'è più Ibra e Cassano in squadra. E Pato è sempre rotto. 

Poi con la nazionale, Balotelli gioca bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Balotelli ha fatto 13 gol in meno di El Shaarawy quest'anno.
> 
> Così per dire



Giocando quasi mai.

Così per dire


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Mancini: "Balotelli sta sprecando tutto suo talento"

Cds


----------



## Albijol (9 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti Balotelli, per essere un centravanti, segna davvero poco. E se diciamo che è in fase di involuzione non spariamo un'eresia. Al City ormai fa la riserva fissa. I mezzi li ha tutti, ma se non si decide ad esplodere (soprattutto di testa)...



Perché quel cane di Mancini non gli spiega che un centravanti dovrebbe stare - appunto - sempre davanti al centro a disturbare i difensori centrali e mettere dentro i cross. Invece il Balo lo vedi un po' a centrocampo, un po' sulla fascia destra, un po' su quella sinistra...quando non ha lo scatto necessario per fare ciò.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2012)

quest'anno sta segnando poco...l'anno scorso ha fatto una bella stagione tra Campionato e Europei


----------



## honestsimula (10 Dicembre 2012)

ma infatti a noi non serve un goleador, serve qualcuno con fantasia li davanti come lui, a far gol ci pensa elsha.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Guardian Balotelli non sarebbe sul mercato, parola di Mino Raiola: "Se sarà qui anche a febbraio? Certamente, potrete chiedermelo ancora quattrocento volte e avrete la medesima risposta".


----------



## Blu71 (10 Dicembre 2012)

Il tecnico del Manchester City gela il Milan: «Non abbiamo giocatori in vendita, abbiamo quattro attaccanti e abbiamo bisogno di tutti. Non lo cediamo. I rossoneri hanno un campione. De Rossi? Lo abbiamo trattato in estate. Sneijder non ci serve»

Cds


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Dicembre 2012)

Più fa male meglio è.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Come riporta il *Daily Star*, il City avrebbe messo in vendita *Mario Balotelli* a 10 milioni di sterline, molto meno dei 24 pagati nell'estate dai Citizens. Ma pare che non lo voglia *nessuno*. Il Milan lo vorrebbe in *prestito*, con riscatto fissato per l'estate, mentre fonti inglesi raccontano di una rottura quasi definitiva con il City.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo Sportmediaset, si è improvvisamente aperta l'ipotesi di una cessione a titolo temporaneo dato che il City avrebbe deciso di vendere il giocatore per acquistare uno tra Suarez e Falcao.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Per meno di 20 non si smuoverà mai. Quando gli scade il contratto ?


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me verso meta' gennaio,tipo il 20,se Balotelli continua a fare le suoe solite minçhiate il City verra' a bussare alla porta del Milan accettando le sue condizione.E' una semplice sensazione!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Dicembre 2012)

La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta la seguente dichiarazione di Raiola: «Su Robinho ci sono offerte, stiamo lavorando ma non c’è fretta. Balotelli sta bene dove sta, ha bisogno di sentire fiducia intorno. La Gioconda non si è mai mossa da dove è stata negli ultimi anni. Due anni fa mi ha chiesto di tornare in Italia, ora non più», ha dichiarato, come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Raiola, prese


----------



## 2515 (14 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per meno di 20 non si smuoverà mai. Quando gli scade il contratto ?



2014 o 2015.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta la seguente dichiarazione di Raiola: «Su Robinho ci sono offerte, stiamo lavorando ma non c’è fretta. Balotelli sta bene dove sta, ha bisogno di sentire fiducia intorno. La Gioconda non si è mai mossa da dove è stata negli ultimi anni. Due anni fa mi ha chiesto di tornare in Italia, ora non più», ha dichiarato, come riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport, Raiola, prese


2 anni fa???? 2 anni fa voleva venire da noi??


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo la decisione di portare il *City in tribunale* (ne parliamo qui http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-porta-il-city-tribunale-vt2962.html ) Lo stesso club inglese ha deciso di mettere *Balotelli sul mercato*. Mancini lo ha praticamente mollato, l'unico che continua ad opporsi alla cessione (in *prestito*) è lo sceicco. Il City ha bisogno di vendere per finanziare la campagna acquisti di Gennaio, visto che i fratelli Tourè saranno impegnati in Coppa d'Africa ed il City sta pensando di acquistare due giocatori per sostituirli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2012)

magari viene


----------



## 2515 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Se Pato viene ceduto questo arriva di sicuro, tra lui e Robinho il milan può fare 23-25 milioni, 15 per pato e 8-10 per robinho.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Con questa storia del tribunale, se Balotelli ottiene ciò che vuole, il City rischia di vederselo partire senza avere indietro un soldo bucato


----------



## The P (17 Dicembre 2012)

Certo che queste chiusure di Berlusconi e Galliani mi puzzano.

O non è proprio alla nostra portata o vogliono portare avanti la trattativa in silenzio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Certo che queste chiusure di Berlusconi e Galliani mi puzzano.
> 
> O non è proprio alla nostra portata o vogliono portare avanti la trattativa in silenzio.



....la seconda....


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2012)

35 milioni di calci in ****. e' un giocatore dalle grandi doti fisiche e dalle mediocri capacità tecniche. e' un toro da soma che sicuramente ci sarebbe utile ma non dite che vale 35 milioni. ne vale 18 al massimo. il prezzo del suo cartellino e' stragonfiato dal suo agente. se la sua procura fosse in mano all'avvocato azzeccagarbugli il suo prezzo di mercato si aggirerebbe sui 18 20 che poi e' la sua quotazione giusta


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> mediocri capacità tecniche


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (18 Dicembre 2012)

forse ho esagerato. però e' ben lontano dai cosidetti topleier.
ha un buon tiro, però a volte gioca un pò troppo a testa bassa. insomma la classe e' un'altra cosa


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Dicembre 2012)

Se esiste una trattativa balotelli a queste cifre vuol dire che non abbiamo capito niente.
Stiamo tornando indietro all'agosto 2010.


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> forse ho esagerato. però e' ben lontano dai cosidetti topleier.
> ha un buon tiro, però a volte gioca un pò troppo a testa bassa. insomma la classe e' un'altra cosa



Da noi dovrebbe solo fare da torre, sponde e silurare la porta di potenza da dentro l'area di rigore, diversamente da pazzini se questo prende la porta tira dei missili e non dei passaggi.


----------



## Milo (18 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me stanno monitorando la storia del tribunale zitti zitti.

Io lo prenderei, ma non a 35 milioni.


----------



## admin (18 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo i giornali inglesi l'*addio tra Balotelli ed il City sarebbe davvero ad un passo*. Si dice addirittura che *Balotelli non verrà più convocato in prima squadra*. Per gli inglesi e "Un *caso disperato*". Il* Milan* è l'unico club realmente interessato al giocatore.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Io non ci sto a capi' nulla.Una situazione paradossale,va a finire che prendiamo Tiribocchi dalla Pro Vercelli!


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Bé credo che sia chiaro che si sta puntando forte su Balotelli da subito.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé credo che sia chiaro che si sta puntando forte su Balotelli da subito.



E le news su Drogba?


----------



## AndrasWave (18 Dicembre 2012)

La condanna di Balotelli, oltre al suo carattere poco equilibrato, ha un solo nome. Raiola.

Questo è una vera e propria sanguisuga.


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E le news su Drogba?



Non lo so. Magari è un'azione di disturbo ai gobbi.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non lo so. Magari è un'azione di disturbo ai gobbi.



Bah,è una situazione incasinata all'ennesima potenza.Spero pero' che la societa' abbia le idee chiare,perche' nel caso in cui ceda i calciatori senza gli adeguati sostituti(per l'ennessima volta)sarebbe una vergogna senza precedenti!


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bah,è una situazione incasinata all'ennesima potenza.Spero pero' che la societa' abbia le idee chiare,perche' nel caso in cui ceda i calciatori senza gli adeguati sostituti(per l'ennessima volta)sarebbe una vergogna senza precedenti!



Ho letto bene ora la news su Drogba, ne vuole minimo 10 l'anno ed in più ha la Coppa d'Africa a gennaio/febbraio. Decisamente fuori portata.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Dicembre 2012)

Spero non spendano davvero 30-35 milioni per Balotelli. Considerando la situazione complessiva, non ne vale più di 25, e sarebbero già troppi.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Dicembre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Spero non spendano davvero 30-35 milioni per Balotelli. Considerando la situazione complessiva, non ne vale più di 25, e sarebbero già troppi.


Don't worry,il Milan non spendera' mai quella cifra,nè la meta'!


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2012)

Al massimo ne spendiamo 25 stile ibra tipo prestito e diritto di riscatto.

Se arrivasse mi (RI)darebbe un po' di entusiasmo


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2012)

Io continuo a sperare che non arrivi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Raiola fa fare ancor più i capricci a Mario, noi non ci facciam vedere troppo interessati, stiamo cercando di fare in modo che sia quasi il City ad alzare la cornetta per dirci : vi prego prendetevelo.


Si chiude a meno di venti milioni secondo me.


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Raiola fa fare ancor più i capricci a Mario, noi non ci facciam vedere troppo interessati, stiamo cercando di fare in modo che sia quasi il City ad alzare la cornetta per dirci : vi prego prendetevelo.
> 
> 
> Si chiude a meno di venti milioni secondo me.



Rischiamo davvero di prenderlo a meno di 20, ci manca solo la guerra civile tra le parti. Il City se ne vuole liberare, se non fanno gli avidi lo strappiamo con un pagamento triennale a meno di 20 milioni totali.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me arriva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me arriva.


.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sperare che non arrivi.



non lo vuoi per il comportamento??

io subito lo vorrei anche a 25-30 milioni...deve soltanto iniziare a comportarsi da professionista...se viene da noi può, anzi DEVE esplodere
El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Niang è tantissima roba non solo in Serie A


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Tra l'altro quest'anno paghiamo l'ultima rata di Ibra e Robinho, quindi si tratta di fare uno sforzo per questa stagione


----------



## Livestrong (18 Dicembre 2012)

Dai Silvio, facci sto regalo


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Dicembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non lo vuoi per il comportamento??
> 
> io subito lo vorrei anche a 25-30 milioni...deve soltanto iniziare a comportarsi da professionista...se viene da noi può, anzi DEVE esplodere
> El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Niang è tantissima roba non solo in Serie A



Se Balotelli avesse un minimo di testa sarei già all'aeroporto ad aspettarlo,ma purtroppo non è così.
Non è cambiato nella società che lo ha cresciuto e lanciato,non è cambiato con l'allenatore a cui era più legato,non è cambiato con i consigli di Prandelli,a quanto pare non è cambiato nemmeno dopo essere diventato padre (tra parantesi,non è ancora andato a vedere sua figlia  ).Dubito che possa cambiare da noi,a quasi 23 anni.A noi adesso serve un progetto serio e Balo non mi sembra l'uomo adatto (ribadisco,per motivi esclusivamente psicologici).


----------



## Francy (18 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro quest'anno paghiamo l'ultima rata di Ibra e Robinho, quindi si tratta di fare uno sforzo per questa stagione



La rata di Ibra è già pagata perchè la sua cessione ha coperto i 16 mln per cui lui era ancora a bilancio dando una plusvalenza di 4 mln, Robinho se lo vendiamo a non meno di 9 mln pure.

Comunque sia io non so se vorrei Balotelli in rossonero. Spiego perchè con la classica lavagna pro/contro:

Pro-

Grandissimo talento, ha capacità tecniche e fisiche da grande punta.
Quando decide che arriva il momento di giocare è decisivo, come con la Nazionale agli Europei.
è un potenziale campione.

Contro-

La testa: ha sia troppe pause a livello di partita sia un carattere che non gli permette di migliorare. Ha 22 anni e non sarà facile fargli cambiare atteggiamento.
Il procuratore: anche se arrivasse al suo giusto prezzo di mercato (18 mln circa), a quella spesa si dovrebbero aggiungere tutta una serie di (costosi) favori a Raiola, senza contare le richieste di aumento all'ingaggio che avanzerebbe se il giocatore dovesse far bene.
Per Ibra si prese la procura per l'acquisto di Robinho, l'acquisto di Roggia e chissà quanti altri soldi. Credo sia il miglior procuratore al mondo, ma le casse del Milan non possono sorreggere i suoi costi a lungo.


In sostanza, ad oggi è un giocatore alla nostra portata e, secondo me, con Allegri o un allenatore "alla Capello" comunque esploderebbe, ma a lungo termine non è gestibile a livello economico. Io sarei contento se arrivasse, a patto di rassegnarsi a cederlo alle prime avvisaglie di ingestibilità economica.


----------



## arcanum (18 Dicembre 2012)

Psicologicamente, se lo metti al centro del progetto, avrebbe dei giovamenti secondo me. Sarebbe per la prima volta titolare e appunto uno dei migliori del club... Io ci sto alla grande ad averlo in squadra, anche solo per vederlo nel derby


----------



## Brain84 (18 Dicembre 2012)

È ormai palese che questa sorta di "guerra" tra il City e Balotelli sia una macchinazione creata ad arte da Raiola per abbassare il prezzo e portarlo al Milan..credo che non si siano altri motivi


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Di Marzio su Balotelli: Il suo nome è sempre caldo. Anzi, caldissimo. Se il Milan piazza Robinho e Pato...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

.....arriva ....arriva.


----------



## 2515 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Questo arriva, se Strootman lo segue a ruota possiamo puntare pure al secondo posto.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Dicembre 2012)

mi accontenterei di un onesto 3 posto


----------



## 2515 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> mi accontenterei di un onesto 3 posto



visto come arriviamo ogni anno all'inizio della stagione è meglio il secondo, rischieremmo veramente di non qualificarci ad agosto.


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2012)

18-20 milioni ed è nostro


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 18-20 milioni ed è nostro



come tevez?


----------



## Tobi (19 Dicembre 2012)

sono 2 situazioni diverse... 

L'anno scorso pato è voluto rimanere
Il Milan voleva Tevez Gratis, mentre il city chiedeva: 6 milioni per il prestito e 20 per l obbligo di riscatto

Quest'anno:
Pato e Binho sono intenzionati a partire
Il Milan per Balotelli sul piatto 18-20 milioni li sgancia stavolta.. 

Premetto che a me balotelli non entusiasma particolarmente, anzi se potessi andrei di corsa anche quest'anno all'assalto di Tevez, uno che in campo è piu propenso al sacrificio che Balotelli...il balo non lo vedo uno che rincorre l'uomo, che pressa e che rientra a far la fase difensiva...ma grandi attaccanti in vendita, alla nostra portata non ci stanno, quindi se devo scegliere tra Balotelli, Matri, Quagliarella, come sostituti dei nostri 2 Brasiliani, allora mi prendo tutta la vita il Balo


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Breaking News: Balotelli rinuncia al ricorso (ne abbiamo parlato qui http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-porta-il-city-tribunale-vt2962-2.html ) e paga la multa da 500 mila Euro:"L'ho fatto per rispetto nei confronti del City e di Mancini. Ora mi aspetto di giocare".


----------



## Need4 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ha capito che non lo prenderemo mai...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora mi aspetto di giocare


Li sta tirando pazzi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Dicembre 2012)

Per me non arriva... non adesso.
Sarebbe un acquisto inutile... presentarsi contro il Barça con Pazzini davanti è da folli.
Serve un giocatore che possa giocare anche in Champions.


----------



## Ale (20 Dicembre 2012)

non arriva


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per me non arriva... non adesso.
> Sarebbe un acquisto inutile... presentarsi contro il Barça con Pazzini davanti è da folli.
> Serve un giocatore che possa giocare anche in Champions.



Tanto, anche con Falcao ne prenderemmo comunque 4.

Pensiamo al campionato.


----------



## gabuz (21 Dicembre 2012)

Dichiarazione di Allegri in conferenza stampa: _"Credo che il giocatore che arriverà al Milan sarà importante, e se è tale al 99% ha già giocato in Champions, quindi non potrà essere schierato dagli ottavi"_


----------



## Blu71 (21 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione di Allegri in conferenza stampa: _"Credo che il giocatore che arriverà al Milan sarà importante, e se è tale al 99% ha già giocato in Champions, quindi non potrà essere schierato dagli ottavi"_




...basta che arrivi.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione di Allegri in conferenza stampa: _"Credo che il giocatore che arriverà al Milan sarà importante, e se è tale al 99% ha già giocato in Champions, quindi non potrà essere schierato dagli ottavi"_



Beh,anche Matri ha giocato in coppa.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Dicembre 2012)

dai vieni con noi Balo!


----------



## gabuz (21 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,anche Matri ha giocato in coppa.....


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci credo assolutamente, ma detto questo siamo sicuri che la multa l'abbia pagata lui ?


----------



## Milangirl (21 Dicembre 2012)

E un viene il Balo al Milan!! ragazzi non vi illudete...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

L'anno scorso doveva partire Pato per Tevez, adesso dovrebbero partite Robinho e Pato per Balotelli... cerchiamo di non fare cacate anche quest'anno.


----------



## Milangirl (21 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso doveva partire Pato per Tevez, adesso dovrebbero partite Robinho e Pato per Balotelli... cerchiamo di non fare cacate anche quest'anno.


a me dispiace per il Papero ma vista la sua situazione se la società dovessero venderlo non posso biasimarla....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> a me dispiace per il Papero ma vista la sua situazione se la società dovessero venderlo non posso biasimarla....


Pato è andato, bisogno sbolognarlo al più presto, dicono 15 milioni ma io sarei contento anche di 10, attualmente un giocatore così non dovrebbe avere neanche prezzo.


----------



## Milangirl (21 Dicembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pato è andato, bisogno sbolognarlo al più presto, dicono 15 milioni ma io sarei contento anche di 10, attualmente un giocatore così non dovrebbe avere neanche prezzo.


si purtroppo hai ragione su tutto


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Mancini riapre clamorosamente a Balotelli:"Ha saputo riconoscere il suo errore, se merita giocherà. Ma col Reading starà fuori perchè ancora ammalato".


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Non credo piu' a Balo.Non possiamo permettercelo,aldila' che faccia pace o meno con il City.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

sono certa che un giorno vestirà la nostra maglia, di solito sono pessimista ma sono certa che prima o poi succederà, con sincerità ora non lo vorrei assolutamente, in questo momento non credo che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità se non facesse tutte quelle cose al di fuori dal campo non se ne parlerebbe proprio. Deve crescere ancora tanto soprattutto di testa ora non lo voglio. Poi mi sembra cmq MOLTO pompato dalla stampa per carità il potenziale c'è l'ha e giovane e bravo ma non e sto top player come lo fanno credere tutti.


----------



## Jino (21 Dicembre 2012)

Io sono abbastanza convinto che se partono entrambi i brasiliani e dalle loro cessioni racattiamo sui 18 mln Balotelli arriva in prestito con diritto di riscatto.

Il City è fuori dall'europa, per questa stagione non avrà grossi impegni quindi può permettersi di dar via un attaccante e fra quelli in rosa Mario è sicuramente l'ultima ruota del carro, che oltretutto gli sta causando un sacco di problemi. 

Il prestito con diritto di riscatto lo possono anche accettare a differenza della situazione Tevez. Proprio per il motivo sopra citato e sopratutto perchè Mario è più giovane e non è fuori rosa.


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;83726 ha scritto:


> sono certa che un giorno vestirà la nostra maglia, di solito sono pessimista ma sono certa che prima o poi succederà, con sincerità ora non lo vorrei assolutamente, in questo momento non credo che ci faccia fare il salto di qualità se non facesse tutte quelle cose al di fuori dal campo non se ne parlerebbe proprio. Deve crescere ancora tanto soprattutto di testa ora non lo voglio. Poi mi sembra cmq MOLTO pompato dalla stampa per carità il potenziale c'è l'ha e giovane e bravo ma non e sto top player come lo fanno credere tutti.



In questo momento, Balotelli è l'unico forte attacante ancorà abordabile per noi.

Nel calcio di oggi, un top player (esempio Falcao) è chiaramente inabordabile per noi. 

Costano ormai tutti troppi soldi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Dicembre 2012)

Se non mette a posto la testa sarebbe più fonte di guai che altro


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> In questo momento, Balotelli è l'unico forte attacante ancorà abordabile per noi.
> 
> Nel calcio di oggi, un top player (esempio Falcao) è chiaramente inabordabile per noi.
> 
> Costano ormai tutti troppi soldi.



Siamo sicuri lo sia???Cioe' costa 25-28 mln,ingaggio da 4 + bonus.A quelle cifre non si fara' mai,anzi dubito che il Milan voglia spendere anche una parte del ricavato dalla cessione dei 2 brasiliani.Galliani ha chiaramente detto che l'eventuali cessioni sono per il bilancio 2013.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri lo sia???Cioe' costa 25-28 mln,ingaggio da 4 + bonus.A quelle cifre non si fara' mai,anzi dubito che il Milan voglia spendere anche una parte del ricavato dalla cessione dei 2 brasiliani.Galliani ha chiaramente detto che l'eventuali cessioni sono per il bilancio 2013.


L'ingaggio al momento è 3,5...Per quanto riguarda il cartellino, beh, quando Galliani partì per Barcellona nessuno credeva possibile portar via Ibrahimovic per meno di 40 milioni.

Quando c'è di mezzo il pizzaiolo è così.


----------



## Francy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri lo sia???Cioe' costa 25-28 mln,ingaggio da 4 + bonus.A quelle cifre non si fara' mai,anzi dubito che il Milan voglia spendere anche una parte del ricavato dalla cessione dei 2 brasiliani.Galliani ha chiaramente detto che l'eventuali cessioni sono per il bilancio 2013.



Balotelli guadagna 3,5 mln, non so se ci sono bonus. Galliani, e ho sentito l'intervista, non ha detto che le eventuali cessioni andranno a bilancio. Ha detto che il bilancio 2012 sarebbe in attivo, ma è in leggera perdita per via dell'IRAP, comunque sia in linea col Fair Play Finanziario, e ha detto che, eventualmente, le cessioni andranno NEL bilancio 2013, non A bilancio.
Cioè vuol dire che il bilancio 2012 si chiuderà così come è, e che ci si rivede, per il resto, nel 2013.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Balotelli guadagna 3,5 mln, non so se ci sono bonus. Galliani, e ho sentito l'intervista, non ha detto che le eventuali cessioni andranno a bilancio. Ha detto che il bilancio 2012 sarebbe in attivo, ma è in leggera perdita per via dell'IRAP, comunque sia in linea col Fair Play Finanziario, e ha detto che, eventualmente, le cessioni andranno NEL bilancio 2013, non A bilancio.
> Cioè vuol dire che il bilancio 2012 si chiuderà così come è, e che ci si rivede, per il resto, nel 2013.



Allora ho capito male.Comunque mi sto convincendo che quella su Balo,è una bufala bella grossa.Cioe' ragionando non abbiamo le risorse per acquisirlo,nè possiamo sperare in qualche prestito.Quindi al posto dei 2 brasiliani arrivera' l'ennesima scamorza.


----------



## Francy (21 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora ho capito male.Comunque mi sto convincendo che quella su Balo,è una bufala bella grossa.Cioe' ragionando non abbiamo le risorse per acquisirlo,nè possiamo sperare in qualche prestito.Quindi al posto dei 2 brasiliani arrivera' l'ennesima scamorza.



Questo ci sta tutto, infatti ho il terrore che Binho venga rimpiazzato da Biabiany, Weiss o Matri. Weiss mi piacerebbe anche, ma non ha la caratura per fare il titolare subito nel Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Poi sinceramente fossi in Balotelli,al Milan non verrei.Oramai siamo una squadra senza certezze,al contrario del City.Capirei un suo approdo alla Juve,ma non da noi.Siamo in evidenza decadenza,ridimensionamento,chiamatelo come ve pare,di conseguenza,ripeto,non comprenderei un suo approdo al Milan.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Ragazzi, i grandi investimenti provenienti dall'estero ormai non se li può permettere più nessuno. Paradossalmente, quello più alla portata è Drogba che di cartellino non costa nulla. E sarebbe davvero un gran colpo. Altro che Biabiany, Birra Weiss, etc etc


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, i grandi investimenti provenienti dall'estero ormai non se li può permettere più nessuno. Paradossalmente, quello più alla portata è Drogba che di cartellino non costa nulla. E sarebbe davvero un gran colpo. Altro che Biabiany, Birra Weiss, etc etc



Maryo io non credo manco a Drogba,cioe' costerebbe sui 15-16 mln lordi annui.Quindi non è fattibile manco lui.Allorche' mi vien da pensare che sara' acquisito il solito scarpone che abbassera' la qualita' media della rosa,gia' ora infima.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2012)

Probabile. Però un Drogba per soli 6 mesi non costerebbe poi molto se confrontato a qualsiasi altro calciatore per il quale dovresti sborsare soldi anche per il cartellino.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Probabile. Però un Drogba per soli 6 mesi non costerebbe poi molto se confrontato a qualsiasi altro calciatore per il quale dovresti sborsare soldi anche per il cartellino.



sono d'accordo,se proprio non si riuscisse ad arrivare a balotelli,che credo sia la prima scelta di qualsiasi tifoso milanista,meglio puntare su drogba(facendogli magari un anno e mezzo di contratto),piuttosto che andare ad avventurarsi in scommesse a basso costo(ma anche a bassa percentuale di riuscita)come weiss, o come ancor peggio biabiany


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> In questo momento, Balotelli è l'unico forte attacante ancorà abordabile per noi.
> 
> Nel calcio di oggi, un top player (esempio Falcao) è chiaramente inabordabile per noi.
> 
> Costano ormai tutti troppi soldi.


ma te pensi che balotelli ci faccia fare il salto di qualità? io in questo momento credo di no, a me piace balotelli ma se guardiamo i numeri a portata di mano non mi sembra un grandissimo bomber, il city chiede minimo 30 mln secondo me e una ladrata bella e buona


----------



## Gnagnazio (21 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;83839 ha scritto:


> ma te pensi che balotelli ci faccia fare il salto di qualità? io in questo momento credo di no, a me piace balotelli ma se guardiamo i numeri a portata di mano non mi sembra un grandissimo bomber, il city chiede minimo 30 mln secondo me e una ladrata bella e buona



Balotelli è un investimento a lungo termine. Sicuramente non è l'attacante perfetto, ma lui è almeno abordabile. Tutti gli altri sono assolutamente inarrivabili o non vogliono giocare in Serie A.

Poi il talento del giocatore non si discute. Ha fatto pochi gol ma quando vediamo i suoi gol, sono quasi tutti gol da fuoriclasse. E sopratutto gol pesanti contro squadre vere. 

Poi Balotelli è giovane (class 90'), ha ancora ampi margini di miglioramento. 

E voglio dire che in questi ultimi anni il Milan ha speso tanti per attacanti scarsi :

2006 : Oliveira 17 mln
2007 : Borriello 7,5 mln
2008 : Ronaldinho 21 mln+4 mln
2009 : Huntelaar 15 mln
2010 : Robinho 18 mln
2012 : Pazzini 7,5 mln+Cassano 

Facciamo i conti. Si sono tutti rivelati nulli. Non da Milan.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il *feeling* tra il *Milan e Balotelli* è sempre altissimo ma il City spara altissimo: il prezzo fissato per Super Mario ammonta a circa *37 milioni di Euro* e proprio ieri Mancini ha riaccolto l'attaccante dopo la storia del ricorso. Se per Gennaio non si fa nulla, il Milan tornerà alla carica in estate


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2012)

non arriva. troppi soldi.e poi con tutta franchezza non li vale sti soldi.


----------



## MisterBet (22 Dicembre 2012)

A me dovrebbero spiegare perché, pagato 28 M due anni e mezzo fa (23 più 5 di bonus se non sbaglio...), OGGI dovrebbe costarne 37...gli stessi difetti caratteriali (che lo hanno fatto diventare sostanzialmente la quarta punta della squadra dopo Aguero, Tevez e Dzeko) e una continuità di infortuni che invece all'Inter non aveva...

Intendiamoci, ha un talento illimitato...però sul fatto che si sarebbe prima o poi consacrato avevo più certezze due anni fa piuttosto che adesso...


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2012)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Balotelli è un investimento a lungo termine. Sicuramente non è l'attacante perfetto, ma lui è almeno abordabile. Tutti gli altri sono assolutamente inarrivabili o non vogliono giocare in Serie A.
> 
> Poi il talento del giocatore non si discute. Ha fatto pochi gol ma quando vediamo i suoi gol, sono quasi tutti gol da fuoriclasse. E sopratutto gol pesanti contro squadre vere.
> 
> ...



Beh ti devo fare un appunto però... Borriello fu pagato 7,5 ma con Leo fece un'ottima stagione che di fatto l'ha fatto rivendere a 12, quindi non è stato un flop...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il *feeling* tra il *Milan e Balotelli* è sempre altissimo ma il City spara altissimo: il prezzo fissato per Super Mario ammonta a circa *37 milioni di Euro* e proprio ieri Mancini ha riaccolto l'attaccante dopo la storia del ricorso. Se per Gennaio non si fa nulla, il Milan tornerà alla carica in estate



E' ovvio che non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il *feeling* tra il *Milan e Balotelli* è sempre altissimo ma il City spara altissimo: il prezzo fissato per Super Mario ammonta a circa *37 milioni di Euro* e proprio ieri Mancini ha riaccolto l'attaccante dopo la storia del ricorso. Se per Gennaio non si fa nulla, il Milan tornerà alla carica in estate



37 sono troppi ma se davvero parte la trattativa, secondo me, scendono parecchio.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 37 sono troppi ma se davvero parte la trattativa, secondo me, scendono parecchio.



Il fatto è che gli sceicchi comprano a prezzi fuori mercato e vendono a prezzi fuori mercato. Con loro non si tratta. Stanno ammazzando il mercato.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Dicembre 2012)

dai ma cosa,l'hanno comprato a 28,avrà fatto in 2 anni si e no 20 gol,è la riserva di dzeko che è a sua volta una riserva,e chiedono 37 milioni,non ci credo manco se lo vedo,a 25 questi lo portano in spalla visto i problemi che gli da


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Milan: Balotelli divide Berlusconi e Allegri

Il tecnico dà l’identikit: «Arriva uno importante, già impiegato in Champions» Il presidente: «A me piace Niang, spero sia umanamente migliore di Mario»

Corriere dello Sport


----------



## Ale (22 Dicembre 2012)

se lo dice berlusconi che non viene vuol dire che non viene. possiamo anche chiudere la telenovelas balotelli


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Dall'Inghilterra: Milan, pronta un'offerta di 25 milioni per Balotelli
Secondo quanto riportato dal Daily Mail, il Milan avrebbe pronta un'offerta di 20 milioni di sterline per Balotelli (corrispondenti a poco meno di 25 milioni di euro). Secondo la stessa fonte sarebbe stato Berlusconi ad incaricare Galliani di portare Balotelli al Milan: l'Amministratore Delegato negozierebbe direttamente con i proprietari del City e con Mino Raiola.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

bo non ci capisco più niente...sinceramente ero convinto che arrivasse ma ora mi viene qualche dubbio...il fatto è che non trovo alternative vere!!è impossibile che arrivi matri al posto di robinho e pato...arriverà di sicuro uno forte!ma non trovo sinceramente chi possa essere


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

[MENTION=58]Arsozzenal[/MENTION] arriverà Balotelli. Berlusconi e Galliani secondo me hanno già deciso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

per me su balotelli vale la pena rischiare!se fa il salto che non ha mai fatto,soprattutto per problemi di testa, sono ***** amari per tutti..se non lo fa,ci siamo liberati comunque di pato, forse anche ad un prezzo interessante


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli di testa non farà MAI il salto di qualità. Ha la testa matta, come ce l'ha Cassano. Sono giocatori che se li prendi devi accettare questo, prendere o lasciare. 

Il suo talento non si discute, ma a 22 anni è ora che cominci ad esprimerlo. Fumare sigarette, andare ad escort, bere cocktail non è ciò che un atleta che mira al pallone d'oro può permettersi di fare.

Balotelli andrebbe bene giusto perchè li davanti abbiamo dei problemi, dei seri problemi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Balotelli di testa non farà MAI il salto di qualità. Ha la testa matta, come ce l'ha Cassano. Sono giocatori che se li prendi devi accettare questo, prendere o lasciare.
> 
> Il suo talento non si discute, ma a 22 anni è ora che cominci ad esprimerlo. Fumare sigarette, andare ad escort, bere cocktail non è ciò che un atleta che mira al pallone d'oro può permettersi di fare.
> 
> Balotelli andrebbe bene giusto perchè li davanti abbiamo dei problemi, dei seri problemi.



io ci spero lo stesso!!


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Si beh, io credo comunque che il problema di fondo è che il Milan non si può permettere il cartellino di Balotelli. Superiore di certo ai 25 mln di euro. 

Può arrivare solamente se si presentano "occasioni", come fu per Zlatan. E a differenza di quella volta pure il calciatore deve firmare un contratto non certo esoso.


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Per me può arrivare sul serio, Galliani ha detto che sanno già chi prendere.
Le alternative sono o lui o Drogba, non vedo altro sinceramente.
Anche perchè anche loro saranno super consapevoli di non poter rimpiazzare Binho e Pato con un Biabiany qualsiasi o con un Matri/Quagliarella.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2012)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Per me può arrivare sul serio, Galliani ha detto che sanno già chi prendere.
> Le alternative sono o lui o Drogba, non vedo altro sinceramente.
> Anche perchè anche loro saranno super consapevoli di non poter rimpiazzare Binho e Pato con un Biabiany qualsiasi o con un Matri/Quagliarella.



.....è chiaro che il colpo è Balotelli ma ovviamente il gallo ed il nano non si sbilanciano.


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bo non ci capisco più niente...sinceramente ero convinto che arrivasse ma ora mi viene qualche dubbio...il fatto è che non trovo alternative vere!!è impossibile che arrivi matri al posto di robinho e pato...*arriverà di sicuro uno forte!*ma non trovo sinceramente chi possa essere



abbiamo rimpiazzato baresi con andre cruz,
maldini con onyewu (anche se avevamo preso thiago prima)
nesta con acerbi
thiago con zapata
kaka con huntelaar
shevchenko con oliveira
ibra con bojan

e tu sei sicuro che se partono binho e pato arriva uno forte ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> abbiamo rimpiazzato baresi con andre cruz,
> maldini con onyewu (anche se avevamo preso thiago prima)
> nesta con acerbi
> thiago con zapata
> ...



Spero in un minimo di intelligenza


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2012)

m non e un problema di intelligenza... come sempre e solo un problema di soldi.
non c'e mezzo dirigente su questa terra che puo credere veramente che siamo competitivi.

lo dicono solo per non dire che non vogliamo spendere.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> m non e un problema di intelligenza... come sempre e solo un problema di soldi.
> non c'e mezzo dirigente su questa terra che puo credere veramente che siamo competitivi.
> 
> lo dicono solo per non dire che non vogliamo spendere.



si ma ora che il bilancio dovrebbe essere più o meno a posto i soldi delle cessioni dove vanno a finire scusa?


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Il bilancio è sano, in questa sessione spenderemo.
Un minimo di cervello la dirigenza ce l'ha, non sono così sprovveduti.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli costa 30 mln di sterline e prende 4 + bonus.Ma seriamente qualcuno crede possa arrivare???Mah.....


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Dicembre 2012)

Prendiamolo e per una volta spendiamo. Impensabile frustrare tifosi e dare in pasto alla stampa un ennesima macchietta del vecchio milan. L'immagine di quello che eravamo non reggerà ancora per molto.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Galliani vola in Brasile.
Offre Robinho e Pato per puntare a Balotelli.
(Corriere della Sera)


Balotelli al Milan, il piano segreto.
Galliani in Brasile per vendere Pato al Corinthians e Robinho al Santos: con i soldi andrà a bussare alla porta del City.
(QS)


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Oggi sia allegri che ambrosini si son espressi verso balotelli in modo negativo... il primo ha detto che elsharawy è molto più forte, mentre l'allenatore ha detto che balo è un incompiuto... Se venisse Balo, non le diresti ste cose


----------



## 2515 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Oggi sia allegri che ambrosini si son espressi verso balotelli in modo negativo... il primo ha detto che elsharawy è molto più forte, mentre l'allenatore ha detto che balo è un incompiuto... Se venisse Balo, non le diresti ste cose



allegri ha detto ora come ora è incompiuto perché deve svegliarsi, l'ha detto anche due settimane fa che sta perdendo tempo prezioso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli costa 30 mln di sterline e prende 4 + bonus.Ma seriamente qualcuno crede possa arrivare???Mah.....



balotelli costa 20 milioni di euro e prende 3,5+bonus


----------



## Doctore (24 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> balotelli costa 20 milioni di euro e prende 3,5+bonus


queste cifre sono in sterline...il city non fa regali e non ha bisogno di vendere(tevez insegna).Poi le tv in inghilterra hanno dato un pacco di soldi alle big inglesi di conseguenza sono pure a posto per il fair play finanziario.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> queste cifre sono in sterline...il city non fa regali e non ha bisogno di vendere(tevez insegna).Poi le tv in inghilterra hanno dato un pacco di soldi alle big inglesi di conseguenza sono pure a posto per il fair play finanziario.


Sono in euro, vedrai.

Comunque Adebayor ad esempio è stato regalato più volte.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Ad ogni modo il problema sarebbe il cartellino, non lo stipendio. Ci siamo liberati di Robinho e Pato che in due facevano 10 milioni netti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

20 mln per balotelli? ma state scherzando spero, il city chiede 35 mln minimo, sicuramente il city non ci vuole rimettere manco un centesimo dei soldi che ha dovuto sborsare per strapparlo all'inter


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Dicembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Oggi sia allegri che ambrosini si son espressi verso balotelli in modo negativo... il primo ha detto che elsharawy è molto più forte, mentre l'allenatore ha detto che balo è un incompiuto... Se venisse Balo, non le diresti ste cose



Chi se ne frega di Allegri ed Ambrosini ?


Conta solo il Milan.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;85949 ha scritto:


> 20 mln per balotelli? ma state scherzando spero, il city chiede 35 mln minimo, sicuramente il city non ci vuole rimettere manco un centesimo dei soldi che ha dovuto sborsare per strapparlo all'inter



Il City se non vuole più Balotelli, dopo che di lui si parla più di gossip che di calcio, se vuole cederlo qualcosa dovrà perderci


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> 20 mln per balotelli? ma state scherzando spero, il city chiede 35 mln minimo, sicuramente il city non ci vuole rimettere manco un centesimo dei soldi che ha dovuto sborsare per strapparlo all'inter



E allora se lo tiene. Vediamo come fanno poi col Fair Play Finanziario. E comunque Balotelli il City l'ha pagato 28 mln. Se Galliani pagasse Balotelli 35 mln gli darei del pirla.

Poi quella di Tevez è una semi-leggenda. Vado a spiegare. Sicuramente non voleva darlo in prestito, ma alla fine aveva ceduto alle richieste del Milan (prestito con diritto di riscatto a 24 mln) volendo solo una penale in caso di mancato riscatto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Il City se non vuole più Balotelli, dopo che di lui si parla più di gossip che di calcio, se vuole cederlo qualcosa dovrà perderci



te in questo momento vorresti un giocatore che si parla piu di gossip che di quelli che fa in campo? io no, ha talento e tutto ma in questo momento a mio avviso non ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità





Francy ha scritto:


> E allora se lo tiene. Vediamo come fanno poi col Fair Play Finanziario. E comunque Balotelli il City l'ha pagato 28 mln. Se Galliani pagasse Balotelli 35 mln gli darei del pirla.
> 
> Poi quella di Tevez è una semi-leggenda. Vado a spiegare. Sicuramente non voleva darlo in prestito, ma alla fine aveva ceduto alle richieste del Milan (prestito con diritto di riscatto a 24 mln) volendo solo una penale in caso di mancato riscatto...


secondo la gazzetta di qualche giorno fa la richiesta era quella, io non credo che si muovi a gennaio, non illudiamoci. Secondo me alla fine Balotelli rimane al city,drogba va alla juve e noi ci prendiamo lo scarto matri


----------



## walter 22 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;85966 ha scritto:


> te in questo momento vorresti un giocatore che si parla piu di gossip che di quelli che fa in campo? io no, ha talento e tutto ma in questo momento a mio avviso non ci farebbe fare il salto di qualità



Non volevo dire che voglio Balotelli ma soltanto che il City non può pretendere di guadagnarci. Poi se arriva lui o Drogba per me alla fine va bene lo stesso basta che non prendano il solito giocatore mediocre


----------



## Francy (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;85966 ha scritto:


> secondo la gazzetta di qualche giorno fa la richiesta era quella, io non credo che si muovi a gennaio, non illudiamoci. Secondo me alla fine Balotelli rimane al city,drogba va alla juve e noi ci prendiamo lo scarto matri



Appunto, in questo caso, per me, se lo possono tenere...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Non volevo dire che voglio Balotelli ma soltanto che il City non può pretendere di guadagnarci. Poi se arriva lui o Drogba per me alla fine va bene lo stesso basta che non prendano il solito giocatore mediocre



sono d'accordo, secondo me cercheranno di rivalorizzarlo e in estate parte


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

24 milioni per *Carlos Tevez*


Ma che volete che chiedano per Balotelli, senza contare che c'è di mezzo Mino Raiola.


Diventeremo da secondo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> balotelli costa 20 milioni di euro e prende 3,5+bonus



Ma quale 20 mln di euro.Non credete ai giornalai italiani.Il prezzo è molto piu' alto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale 20 mln di euro.Non credete ai giornalai italiani.Il prezzo è molto piu' alto.


Veramente 20 milioni non l'ha scritto nessuno, ma vedrai che sarà quella la cifra.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 24 milioni per *Carlos Tevez*
> 
> 
> Ma che volete che chiedano per Balotelli, senza contare che c'è di mezzo Mino Raiola.
> ...


 [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] se non poniamo rimedio in difesa non andiamo da nessuna parte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

non ci credo manco se lo vedo che il city sia disposto a venderlo per 20 mln


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;86006 ha scritto:


> non ci credo manco se lo vedo che il city sia disposto a venderlo per 20 mln



Tra i 25 ed i 30 lo cedono di sicuro, a 20 non credo nemmeno io.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra i 25 ed i 30 lo cedono di sicuro, a 20 non credo nemmeno io.



Però non sarebbe una cifra proibitiva considerando le cessioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Si ma 20 mln il City non ti fa vedere manco la maglietta.Cioe' hanno ragione,gente come Matri è stata pagata 18 mln.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però non sarebbe una cifra proibitiva considerando le cessioni.



Appunto, solo le cessioni ci permetterebbero di arrivarci.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Appunto, solo le cessioni ci permetterebbero di arrivarci.



Ma a quanto pare sembra cosa fatta. Non ci sarebbe neanche il problema dello stipendio, visto che ce ne liberiamo da due onerosi.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma a quanto pare sembra cosa fatta. Non ci sarebbe neanche il problema dello stipendio, visto che ce ne liberiamo da due onerosi.



...comunque a quanto pare Drogba sembra essere molto gradito dalla squadra mentre Balotelli non convince per il suo carattere.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Dicembre 2012)

secondo me, se ambro e allegri si sono espressi così, sanno già che non arriverà. 

altrimenti non si sarebbero sbilanciati in negativo così tanto nelle interviste, sarebbero rimasti più sul vago. 
invece la loro pare proprio una bocciatura. 

poi oh, mai dire mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Dicembre 2012)

Gente come Zlatan Ibrahimovic è stat pagata 24 milioni, con Mino Raiola...




Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] se non poniamo rimedio in difesa non andiamo da nessuna parte.


Il Milan delle ultime 9-10 giornate calcola che è già da terzo posto !

Dietro ok, ci sarebbe da rinforzare, ma c'è talmente pochezza in giro che anche col solo Mario al secondo posto ci credo alla grande.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra i 25 ed i 30 lo cedono di sicuro, a 20 non credo nemmeno io.



si 25/30 credo che sia attorno a quelle cifre, ma secondo me se si fa si fa agiugno non a gennaio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si ma 20 mln il City non ti fa vedere manco la maglietta.Cioe' hanno ragione,gente come Matri è stata pagata 18 mln.


concordo e la juve per matri chiede minimo 15 mln ora dopo la doppietta chiederanno 20 mln fra un po


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Calciomercato Milan, Balotelli sempre in pole

CN24


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

eeee basta


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

e anche oggi Mario è in tribuna, eh ma è infortunato


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Dicembre 2012)

vedremo cosa succederà ma è una follia... certe cifre per un giocatore che ti gioca forse 3 mesi e poi sclera non sono ammissibili per chi vuole guardare a lungo termine... se poi si bada solo al nome, amen... io comunque là davanti se devo spendere tanto lo faccio solo per il polacco del BVB (scade nel 2014)... se devo prenderemi qualcuno a mezzo servizio non voglio spendere più di 10


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vedremo cosa succederà ma è una follia... certe cifre per un giocatore che ti gioca forse 3 mesi e poi sclera non sono ammissibili per chi vuole guardare a lungo termine... se poi si bada solo al nome, amen... io comunque là davanti se devo spendere tanto lo faccio solo per il polacco del BVB (scade nel 2014)... se devo prenderemi qualcuno a mezzo servizio non voglio spendere più di 10



Lewandowski vuole solo la Premier...


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me Mario al Milan non sclererebbe diciamo alla Cassano. All'inter aveva problemi di spogliatoio, ma quando è stato chiamato in campo ha sempre dato il suo contributo facendo goal pesanti. Al city non lo fanno mai giocare e poi è lontano dalla famiglia. Credo che le società inglesi se ne sbattano di gestire i giocatori fuori dal campo e in un calcio ideale sarebbe giusto così. Qui da noi le pressioni a rigare dritto sarebbero maggiori e meglio indirizzate. Il vero problema siamo noi.. o meglio le tasche bucate di zio fester.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Beh Balotelli differentemente da Cassano ha un fisico da atleta, si allena anche bene, solo che ogni tanto scazza, ma quello penso che sia una cosa controllabile ( oltre ad essere in calo vistoso, già di suo sta migliorando ).

Mancini oltretutto è un allenatore del cavolo, credo che Acciuga sia l'uomo col carattere adatto per contenere Mad Mario


----------



## The P (26 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato Milan, Balotelli sempre in pole
> 
> CN24



Blu ti consiglio di non postarle proprio le news di questo sito, sono dei caxxari senza pari (ho fatto anche rima :fuma), roba che tuttosport a confronto è una fonte autorevole.


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2012)

devo dire che anche per italianizzare la squadra sarei contento.
secondo me ci manca veramente un ossatura italiana... 
da noi ci sono tanti gruppi e anche in campo si vede... non vedo compatezza e voglia di aiutare i compagni.

vorrei un gruppo con 18 italiani e poi i stranieri devono essere o bravissimi oppure occasione economiche.

da noi ci sono (ancora per poco) i brasiliani con boateng e yepes... i francesi (o comunque quelli che parlano francese : mexes, flamini, traore, constant, mesbah)... li italiani...

avere stranieri scarsi e davvero ridicolo. non aiuta ad avere un spirito di squadra.

io sono per balotelli, rossi, ogbonna... ma di certo non sono contro ad un strootman o un drogba.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

questa e già la 3° tribuna di fila che fa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

*Il Milan prepara un'offerta per Mario Balotelli, che vuole lasciare Manchester. L'idea è il prestito con opzione d'acquisto in estate, ma il City vuole cederlo già a gennaio. *


----------



## Francy (28 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;87433 ha scritto:


> *Il Milan prepara un'offerta per Mario Balotelli, che vuole lasciare Manchester. L'idea è il prestito con opzione d'acquisto in estate, ma il City vuole cederlo già a gennaio. *



Dove viene detto?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Dove viene detto?



Penso il cds


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Dicembre 2012)

no su goal ma sta notizia gira da giorni l'aveva scritto pure la gazzetta settimana scorsa, ormai non e un mistero che sempre prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## 2515 (28 Dicembre 2012)

certo però che balotelli dice "ho pagato la multa per rispetto della società, ma mi aspetto di giocare di più", risposta: tribuna di nuovo.
Per me il City lo vuole cacciare e basta, le stanno provando tutte per incoraggiarlo ad andarsene, non lo mettono fuori squadra soltanto perché il suo prezzo crollerebbe.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2012)

Il dettaglio che fa la differenza è come sempre obbligo/diritto di riscatto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Effetto domino: Villa al City libera Balotelli al Milan

TMW


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2012)

Magari!


----------



## Brain84 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Spero che arrivi con la formula del prestito senza obbligo di riscatto..si fa 6 mesi da noi, se gioca come potrebbe allora lo si tiene e gli si fa un contratto annuale, altrimenti addio.


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Spero che arrivi con la formula del prestito senza obbligo di riscatto..si fa 6 mesi da noi, se gioca come potrebbe allora lo si tiene e gli si fa un contratto annuale, altrimenti addio.



comprare balotelli (quindi per 20 millioni come minimo), e fare un contratto di 1 anno sarebbe una follia.
a gennaio potrebbe gia accordarsi con l'inter per esempio e andarsene a zero.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Ma invece di pensare a dare 30-35 mln per lui, o a pagare 10 mln annui per Drogba, ma dirottassero le attenzioni su Falcao.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Leggendo il monologo,direi con tratti di puro delirio di *Suma*,per certo* Balotelli non verra' al Milan*.Il direttore di MC ha creato un poema su Mario,paragonandolo a Cassano e pertanto hanno deciso che tali "tipi" di calciatori non calcheranno piu' la platea di San Siro.Inoltre ha aggiunto che non verra' Drogba,perche' in netta contrapposizione al profilo giovani e *si cerchera' di acquisire con i proventi delle cessioni di Binho e Pato,un trequartista ed una prima punta(quest'ultima a fine mercato* o quantomeno lo desunto dal suo "soliloquio").Ahinoi *il centrocampista e il difensore*,che servirebbero come il pane e sono i ruoli in cui piu' necessitiamo,"*non verranno" per ovvie questioni di bilancio e il loro approdo sara' rinviato alla prossima estate.*Il tutto condito dal solito,snervante e nauseante,tema dello scudetto del bilancio,che secondo il suo esimio parere,permettera' al Milan di risparmiare negli anni futuri circa 250 mln mentre le altre "grandi" sono in netto passivo e quindi i punti in piu' sono giustificabili.Credo che non ci sia bisogno di aggiungere altro,l'illustre direttore di MC si commenta da solo.Peraltro ho postato ivi perche' la questione che colpiva era il tema-Balotelli,oggetto del thread e poi creare un topic riguardante Suma era troppo,perdonatemi! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma invece di pensare a dare 30-35 mln per lui, o a pagare 10 mln annui per Drogba, ma dirottassero le attenzioni su Falcao.



Falcao,se lo vuoi,devi pagare la clausola rescissoria di 72 mln.Poi su Balo leggi il mio post,sara' d'aiuto.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Dicembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma invece di pensare a dare 30-35 mln per lui, o a pagare 10 mln annui per Drogba, ma dirottassero le attenzioni su Falcao.



Falcao al Milan ?

Falcao sul mercato costa *al minimo* 65 mln.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Dicembre 2012)

Suma nel suo classico editoriale del Venerdì chiude la porta a Balotelli, più per ragioni di testa che altro, vista l'esperienza con l'infartato di Bari


----------



## Jino (29 Dicembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma invece di pensare a dare 30-35 mln per lui, o a pagare 10 mln annui per Drogba, ma dirottassero le attenzioni su Falcao.



Falcao ha un cartellino che si aggira sui 60-70 mln di euro, più o meno 6-7 nostre campagne acquisti recenti. Inoltre se lascia Madrid cerca un ingaggio over 7 mln netti l'anno. 

Direi cose improponibili per Milan e Italia in generale.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2012)

70 milioni per il Milan: sì a Balo e Strootman

Via Pato, Robinho e Flamini, risparmio anche sugli ingaggi. I rossoneri investono: nel mirino i talenti di City e Psv


Cds


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Dicembre 2012)

Balotelli e Strootman: si registrerebbero i più alti tassi d'eiaculazione d'Italia in tal caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> 70 milioni per il Milan: sì a Balo e Strootman
> 
> Via Pato, Robinho e Flamini, risparmio anche sugli ingaggi. I rossoneri investono: nel mirino i talenti di City e Psv
> 
> ...



La fonte la dice lunga sulla veridicita' dell'operazione!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Dicembre 2012)

*secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Manchester City tratta solo il "parcheggio" oneroso con promessa scritta di un acquisto successivo. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Dicembre 2012)

*Raiola:"Mario adesso non si muove perché non ci sono le ragioni per cambiar squadra."*


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *secondo la gazzetta dello sport il Manchester City tratta solo il "parcheggio" oneroso con promessa scritta di un acquisto successivo. *



E direi giustamente,questi non hanno l'anello al naso.


----------



## MisterBet (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88828 ha scritto:


> *Raiola:"Mario adesso non si muove perché non ci sono le ragioni per cambiar squadra."*



Lapalissiano...perchè dovrebbe cambiare? Titolare indiscusso e sta facendo un'ottima stagione...


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;88828 ha scritto:


> *Raiola:"Mario adesso non si muove perché non ci sono le ragioni per cambiar squadra."*



Raiola fa il suo lavoro.....


----------



## admin (31 Dicembre 2012)

*Raiola su Balotelli*:"Gioca poco perchè non sta bene, e ci sono delle discussioni con l'allenatore. In questo momento, la cosa più semplice sarebbe portarlo via da Manchester, ma non non si muoverà. Deve riprendersi il posto che gli spetta, quello da titolare, e la fiducia della squadra".


----------



## 2515 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola su Balotelli*:"Gioca poco perchè non sta bene, e ci sono delle discussioni con l'allenatore. In questo momento, la cosa più semplice sarebbe portarlo via da Manchester, ma non non si muoverà. Deve riprendersi il posto che gli spetta, quello da titolare, e la fiducia della squadra".



sì certo togliere il posto ad aguero o a tevez? Impossibile anche Balotelli si desse una regolata, figuriamoci se non se la da.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Gennaio 2013)

*Lo sceicco Mansour,in un'intervista al Sun,ribadisce:"Credo che Mario voglia rimanere al City,anche se molto(in fase di mercato)dipendera' dalla sua volonta'.Per noi è stato un investimento importante e questo club non getta via dalla finestra i capitali investiti".*


----------



## Doctore (1 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Lo sceicco Mansour,in un'intervista al Sun,ribadisce:"Credo che Mario voglia rimanere al City,anche se molto(in fase di mercato)dipendera' dalla sua volonta'.Per noi è stato un investimento importante e questo club non getta via dalla finestra i capitali investiti".*


della serie non svendiamo nessuno.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Questi sceicchi stanno dimostrando di non essere stupidi petrolieri


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Gennaio 2013)

Ma è ovvio eh... basta pensare al caso Tevez...

Il Milan se ha un idea di prestiti o altri tipi di prestiti, beh è meglio che non alzino la cornetta per chiamare. Non puoi presentarti agli sceicchi con i ppppprestiti


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo solo che si faccia subito chiarezza.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio eh... basta pensare al caso Tevez...
> 
> Il Milan se ha un idea di prestiti o altri tipi di prestiti, beh è meglio che non alzino la cornetta per chiamare. Non puoi presentarti agli sceicchi con i ppppprestiti



Infatti l'era di Abramovich che comprava Veron e Crespo (a suon di milioni) e poi li girava in prestito l'anno dopo per poi regalarli è finita


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Io sono convinto che in societa' hanno pianificato esclusivamente le cessioni e degli acquisti frega nulla a nessuno.L'importante è risparmiare,poi se arrivassero Balotelli,Drogba o Ciccio Scarpa non cambia nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io sono convinto che in societa' hanno pianificato esclusivamente le cessioni e degli acquisti frega nulla a nessuno.L'importante è risparmiare,poi se arrivassero Balotelli,Drogba o Ciccio Scarpa non cambia nulla.



Anche secondo me.

Tanto boateng spostato in mediana. Ecco il sostituto di de jong
Niang è il sostituto di pato
Robinho se rimane. Diranno che sono aposto cosi e che ci sono 4 attaccanti. Se non rimane beh, prenderanno un cesso di turno, ovviamente presitito con diritto di riscatto (stile lopez) per poi non riscattarlo in estate....

Centrale di difesa, Bonera è recuperato, lo spaccieranno per il nuovo aquisto. E diranno che yepes, bonera, mexes, acerbi e zabata...5 difensori centrali e sono aposto cosi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

ma tanto si sa che non parte eh, arriverà mitra matri


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

altra tribuna per balotelli...


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;89211 ha scritto:


> altra tribuna per balotelli...



Ha pagato la multa dicendo di farlo per rispetto verso società e mister e si è beccato altre due tribune.. E Raiola dice che preferisce stare lì invece che mettersi il 9 nel Milan e fare il titolare centravanti diventando uno dei leader della squadra che tifa? Ma a chi vuole darla a bere..


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ha pagato la multa dicendo di farlo per rispetto verso società e mister e si è beccato altre due tribune.. E Raiola dice che preferisce stare lì invece che mettersi il 9 nel Milan e fare il titolare centravanti diventando uno dei leader della squadra che tifa? Ma a chi vuole darla a bere..


sono d'accordo, per il suo bene secondo me deve andare via qualsiasi sia la squadra, secondo me dipendesse da lui sarebbe già a milano, ora dzeko l'ha scavalcato pure nelle gerarchie e dura che trovi spazio ora.


----------



## DannySa (1 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ha pagato la multa dicendo di farlo per rispetto verso società e mister e si è beccato altre due tribune.. E Raiola dice che preferisce stare lì invece che mettersi il 9 nel Milan e fare il titolare centravanti diventando uno dei leader della squadra che tifa? Ma a chi vuole darla a bere..



Al City non può più stare, anche nella sua stagione migliore (l'anno scorso) ha fatto tipo 14 gol credo ma con tantissimi periodi in cui veniva messo in panchina, mai avuto continuità proprio perché c'è troppa concorrenza e per un giocatore come Balotelli che rende soprattutto quando trova continuità ma soprattutto quando gioca, se ci sono già i vari Nasri, Tevez, Dzeko, Aguero è impossibile per uno come lui tornare ad essere titolare facendo 1 gol a partita come l'anno scorso in quel periodo dove segnava sempre (ottobre-novembre), non è mai stato un goleador ma ha praticamente giocato sempre da esterno nel 4-2-3-1 perché aveva più possibilità di avere palla al piede ma secondo me è stato un fallimento bello e buono, davanti non ci può giocare, da esterno non rende perché non segna e quindi è sempre il primo sacrificato, o meglio era finché veniva fatto giocare.
Da noi farebbe il titolare, giocherebbe sempre, pure in Coppa Italia come Ibra, avrebbe un ingaggio di tutto rispetto e non avrebbe problemi di concorrenza.
Se poi è fuori mercato adesso sono problemi loro, io dico che per 30 e passa mln non se lo prenderà nessuno ma se decidono di recuperarlo (non facendolo mai giocare poi) a giugno si sarà svalutato ancora di più..


----------



## The P (1 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha detto che non gioca perché è infortunato e che quando si riprenderà sarà pronto a riprendersi il posto da titolare. Boh..


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Al City non può più stare, anche nella sua stagione migliore (l'anno scorso) ha fatto tipo 14 gol credo ma con tantissimi periodi in cui veniva messo in panchina, mai avuto continuità proprio perché c'è troppa concorrenza e per un giocatore come Balotelli che rende soprattutto quando trova continuità ma soprattutto quando gioca, se ci sono già i vari Nasri, Tevez, Dzeko, Aguero è impossibile per uno come lui tornare ad essere titolare facendo 1 gol a partita come l'anno scorso in quel periodo dove segnava sempre (ottobre-novembre), non è mai stato un goleador ma ha praticamente giocato sempre da esterno nel 4-2-3-1 perché aveva più possibilità di avere palla al piede ma secondo me è stato un fallimento bello e buono, davanti non ci può giocare, da esterno non rende perché non segna e quindi è sempre il primo sacrificato, o meglio era finché veniva fatto giocare.
> Da noi farebbe il titolare, giocherebbe sempre, pure in Coppa Italia come Ibra, avrebbe un ingaggio di tutto rispetto e non avrebbe problemi di concorrenza.
> Se poi è fuori mercato adesso sono problemi loro, io dico che per 30 e passa mln non se lo prenderà nessuno ma se decidono di recuperarlo (non facendolo mai giocare poi) a giugno si sarà svalutato ancora di più..



figuriamoci se prendono guardiola, balotelli lo dovranno svendere come ad un'asta fallimentare.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Gennaio 2013)

Se non cambia aria rischia di fare un mondiale 2014 da panchinaro...

Cioe non gioca mai dai, è praticamente 1 mese che non gioca...un peccato per un giocatore di 22 anni con cosi tanto potenziale...


----------



## DannySa (1 Gennaio 2013)

Strano, non gioca tipo dal 9 dicembre ed è rotto? mah


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Strano, non gioca tipo dal 9 dicembre ed è rotto? mah



Non ha niente.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se non cambia aria rischia di fare un mondiale 2014 da panchinaro...
> 
> Cioe non gioca mai dai, è praticamente 1 mese che non gioca...un peccato per un giocatore di 22 anni con cosi tanto potenziale...



C'è da dire che la colpa è solo e solamente sua. Al City con le sue capacità sarebbe indubbiamente titolare, ma se la testa non è sul calcio ma su tutt'altro non puoi pretendere pure il posto. In nessuna big del calcio Mario sarebbe titolare per colpa dei suoi comportamenti. Certo se viene al Milan lo sarebbe, ma solo per l'assenza di rivali nel ruolo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che la colpa è solo e solamente sua. Al City con le sue capacità sarebbe indubbiamente titolare, ma se la testa non è sul calcio ma su tutt'altro non puoi pretendere pure il posto. In nessuna big del calcio Mario sarebbe titolare per colpa dei suoi comportamenti. Certo se viene al Milan lo sarebbe, ma solo per l'assenza di rivali nel ruolo.



Vero ma anche le scelte folle di mansiniiisii eh, il problema è questo: quando hai una squadra con 4 attaccanti di valore, quando hai tevez, dzeko e aguero...come cavolo fai a trovare una gerarchia?

Dzeko ormai è titolare fisso segna sempre...
Ecco cosa significa avere una squadra con troppi grandi giocatori si rischia di bruciare pure i talenti...

In nazionale pero ha la testa aposto, non so se è perche c'è prandelli. Sta il fatto che deve lasciare il city altrimenti davvero rischia di rimanere un eterno incompiuto vuoi per testa ma vuoi anche perche non trova spazio.

Chiramente se non trovi spiazio nel club, non puoi prentendere di essere titolare in nazionale. Quando ci sono giocatori come El ed osvaldo titolari e che segnano nei loro club


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

Io aimè non trovo nessuna colpa in Mancini, non può essere colpa sua se Mario va in discoteca spesso e volentieri, se lo inquadrano sempre cocktail in mano, sigaretta nell'altra, nottate con le escort. Come può rendere in allenamento uno cosi?!

Se giocano gli altri è perchè sono atleti veri, professionisti seri. 

Quello che Balotelli deve cambiare è la testa, non certo il club.


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli per il potenziale che ha anche con la testa a posto alla sua età farebbe fatica boia con aguero e tevez con lui, quelli sono due tori.


----------



## Jino (1 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli per il potenziale che ha anche con la testa a posto alla sua età farebbe fatica boia con aguero e tevez con lui, quelli sono due tori.



Tranne la testa Balotelli non ha niente da invidiare a quei due, nonostante un buon divario d'età.


----------



## DannySa (1 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli per il potenziale che ha anche con la testa a posto alla sua età farebbe fatica boia con aguero e tevez con lui, quelli sono due tori.



Ma l'anno scorso in certi periodi era stratitolare, gli è solo mancata la continuità, in una squadra dove c'è tutta quella concorrenza sgarri una partita sei in panchina, Mancini su questo punto secondo me ha sbagliato, poi ogni tanto salta fuori una storiella nuova e continua a ripetere le stesse cose, deve maturare, ultima chance ecc.
Il City non può essere la sua squadra, non ha futuro là in quella situazione.


----------



## 2515 (1 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tranne la testa Balotelli non ha niente da invidiare a quei due, nonostante un buon divario d'età.



Aguero non è certo vecchio, quei due hanno un cinismo che balotelli se lo sogna, una corsa e una bravura con entrambi i piedi eccelsa. Balotelli non è al loro livello, altrimenti varrebbe molto di più.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma l'anno scorso in certi periodi era stratitolare, gli è solo mancata la continuità, in una squadra dove c'è tutta quella concorrenza sgarri una partita sei in panchina, Mancini su questo punto secondo me ha sbagliato, poi ogni tanto salta fuori una storiella nuova e continua a ripetere le stesse cose, deve maturare, ultima chance ecc.
> Il City non può essere la sua squadra, non ha futuro là in quella situazione.



Tevez fuori rosa e Dzeko altalenante. Si sono svegliati quei due ed è tornato in panchina.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Gennaio 2013)

tranquilli ora mancini lo porterà di nuovo o in panca o titolare visto che aguero starà fuori per 15/20 giorni


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Gennaio 2013)

Ora che non c'è Aguero per qualche partita diventerà palese che Mario è fuori squadra..


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Aguero non è certo vecchio, quei due hanno un cinismo che balotelli se lo sogna, una corsa e una bravura con entrambi i piedi eccelsa. Balotelli non è al loro livello, altrimenti varrebbe molto di più.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Balotelli ha un talento tale che può fare ciò che vuole. Aguero è un grandissimo attaccante e lo capisco, ma Dzeko? Non paragoniamo nemmeno il valore dei due, Balotelli (quando ha voglia) è di altra pasta.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Su Spormediaset c'è un video in cui Bargiggia afferma che tra esiste un "Patto Milan-Balotelli".


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su Spormediaset c'è un video in cui Bargiggia afferma che tra esiste un "Patto Milan-Balotelli".



Postiamolo 

"Patto Milan-Balotelli" - Video Mediaset


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Postiamolo
> 
> "Patto Milan-Balotelli" - Video Mediaset


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] io non ho osato


----------



## admin (3 Gennaio 2013)

Vai tranquillo, finchè è uno ogni tanto non c'è problema


----------



## DannySa (3 Gennaio 2013)

Ci prendesse una volta Bar Giggia non sarebbe male..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Adriano Galliani, come riporta oggi la Gazzetta dello Sport continuerebbe a monitorare con attenzione le vicende riguardanti Mario Balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Gennaio 2013)

mah vedremo secondo me prima di giugno non arriva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Gennaio 2013)

Diciamo che Balotelli-Milan è una promessa di matrimonio che dura da anni, chissà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

CALCIOMERCATO MILAN
Clamoroso al City: Mancini e Balotelli si mettono le mani addosso, sarà addio

TMW


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Allora mi sa che va via.Lo prendera' il Psg.


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


>



Questo sembra quasi un: _Mario ti prego, non lasciarmi!!!_


----------



## Blu71 (3 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli, rissa con Mancini! Il Manchester City lo mette su mercato

Qui: http://www.milanworld.net/clamoroso...i-picchiano-allenamento-vt3399.html#post90186


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Mino Raiola è un fenomeno.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola è un fenomeno.



Sara' anche un fenomeno,ma non l'ha fatto per il Milan.Cioè non vi siete resi conto del suo costo,tra ingaggio e cartellino.Bah.


----------



## tequilad (4 Gennaio 2013)

Strano sia successo durante il mercato...... Raiola


----------



## Francy (4 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sara' anche un fenomeno,ma non l'ha fatto per il Milan.Cioè non vi siete resi conto del suo costo,tra ingaggio e cartellino.Bah.



Ciò non toglie che nel suo lavoro è un Fenomeno.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Talento sprecato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Gennaio 2013)

grande talento ma lo sta buttando ....


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sara' anche un fenomeno,ma non l'ha fatto per il Milan.Cioè non vi siete resi conto del suo costo,tra ingaggio e cartellino.Bah.


20 milioni e massimo 4 di stipendio.

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> 20 milioni e massimo 4 di stipendio.
> 
> Non vedo l'ora



Suma non è tanto d'accordo con la tua tesi


----------



## admin (4 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa: Il* Milan è sempre vigile su Balotelli*. Un mese fa la richiesta del City era di 37 milioni di Euro. Grazie agli ultimi fatti, il costo del cartellino si è abbassato nettamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Suma non è tanto d'accordo con la tua tesi


Avessi detto i Maya o Nostradamus...


----------



## robs91 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Per me è sopravvalutato e infatti al City non vedono l'ora di levarselo di torno.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Avessi detto i Maya o Nostradamus...



Beh,perdonami,ma rispetto a noi qualcosa sapra'.


----------



## Jino (4 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Laudisa: Il* Milan è sempre vigile su Balotelli*. Un mese fa la richiesta del City era di 37 milioni di Euro. Grazie agli ultimi fatti, il costo del cartellino si è abbassato nettamente.



Fare mercato a gennaio è difficile, il City non lo vuole vendere, perchè fondamentalmente sa che è difficile trovare un sostituo da grande squadra. Se lo vende è perchè arriva un'offerta alta, talmente alta che non capiterà più. Il Milan è in grado di farla? Non scherziamo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,perdonami,ma rispetto a noi qualcosa sapra'.



In un editoriale di non molto tempo fa ad esempio diceva che il grande nome per il Milan è già stato scelto, è una persona a cui dò credibilità zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In un editoriale di non molto tempo fa ad esempio diceva che il grande nome per il Milan è già stato scelto, è una persona a cui dò credibilità zero.



Resta il fatto che noi,piu' di 5-6 mln non spendiamo,quindi ..........


----------



## Blu71 (4 Gennaio 2013)

Le parole del l'agente Bozzo a TMW: "Penso che Balotelli sia sempre un obiettivo, è scritto da qualche parte che prima o poi le strade si incroceranno. Magari non adesso, forse a giugno. Facendo cassa con le cessioni di Robinho e Pato il Milan potrà fare un investimento importante. Potrebbe essere Balotelli, ma bisognerà vedere cosa penserà lo sceicco".


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan pronto ad offrire 35 milioni di euro per Balotelli.* Così titola la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola domani


----------



## The P (5 Gennaio 2013)

ma che si so fumati alla gazza?


----------



## Frikez (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se vabbè..25 sarebbero già tanti per le nostre casse.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] niente copia incolla, soprattutto da quella roba


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION] niente copia incolla, soprattutto da quella roba



...la prima pagina della Gazzetta si può mettere?


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se presa direttamente dalla Gazzetta sì. Le foto fatte alla tv con su scritto il nome di altri siti, no


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se presa direttamente dalla Gazzetta sì. Le foto fatte alla tv con su scritto il nome di altri siti, no



Ok, l'avevo ripresa da Sportmediaset non notando che ci fosse l'altra scritta.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque a 'sto punto se per arrivare a Balotelli + Strootman/centrocampista al posto di De Jong serve vendere Abate per 10 mln firmerei con 10 litri di sangue.
35 mln per Balotelli mai nella vita, se gliene offriamo 22-23, prestito con obbligo di riscatto, paghi la prima rata 10 mln dall'anno prossimo e il City per la prima volta nella sua storia rivende un giocatore fuori dal progetto (come Mancini a fine stagione) senza averci perso dei soldi; avresti ancora soldi da investire per Strootman e rimarrebbe pure qualcosa per arrivare ad un centrale futuribile, uno che sia buono 6 mesi per poi puntare tutto su Ogbonna che al 100% a giugno lascerà il Torino.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan pronto ad offrire 35 milioni di euro per Balotelli.* Così titola la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola
> domani



comunque leggendo l'anteprima della prima pagina della gazzetta,mi pare che faccia intendere non che il milan voglia offrire 35 milioni per balotelli,ma che intenda incassare questi soldi dalle cessioni di robinho e abate,oltre a quella già ultimata di pato.Per poi lanciarsi su balotelli,ma non credo proprio a quelle cifre,anche perchè ora come ora nemmeno li vale 35 milioni


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il City difficilmente scenderà sotto i 30 milioni. Fino a pochi giorni fa ne chiedevano 37


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il City difficilmente scenderà sotto i 30 milioni. Fino a pochi giorni fa ne chiedevano 37


Mario,ma tu ce lo vedi galliani fare un'offerta da 35 milioni?

secondo me se glieli chiede,silvio infarta


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Aeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Mario,ma tu ce lo vedi galliani fare un'offerta da 35 milioni?
> 
> secondo me se glieli chiede,silvio infarta



...e pure una soluzione sarebbe


----------



## iceman. (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan piu' di 25 non spende.


----------



## 2515 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Possiamo anche chiudere il topic, se robinho resta non compriamo nessuno, su questo galliani è stato categorico.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Possiamo anche chiudere il topic, se robinho resta non compriamo nessuno, su questo galliani è stato categorico.



.....possiamo chiudere proprio il mercato.


----------



## tequilad (5 Gennaio 2013)

Se dovesse arrivare la formula potrebbe essere una decina di mln per il prestito fino al termine della stagione più 18 circa per riscatto


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan pronto ad offrire 35 milioni di euro per Balotelli.* Così titola la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola domani



Alla Gazza girera' roba buona.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Mail,il City avrebbe deciso,dopo l'ultimo battibecco con Mancini,di mettere Super Mario Balotelli sul mercato.Il Milan e le altre contendenti sono avvisate.*


----------



## Hammer (5 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Mail,il City avrebbe deciso,dopo l'ultimo battibecco con Mancini,di mettere Super Mario Balotelli sul mercato.Il Milan e le altre contendenti sono avvisate.*



Ma se Mancini in conferenza stampa ha detto che non sarebbero stati presi provvedimenti


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma se Mancini in conferenza stampa ha detto che non sarebbero stati presi provvedimenti



Penso che quelli di Mancini rappresentino una strategia per non svendere il ragazzo.Io farei attenzione alle mosse del PSG sul ragazzo.So che qualche tempo fa interesseva non poco.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Gennaio 2013)

Saltato Robinho, salta tutto il "mercato"


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Per Robinho non è finita


----------



## 2515 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Penso che quelli di Mancini rappresentino una strategia per non svendere il ragazzo.Io farei attenzione alle mosse del PSG sul ragazzo.So che qualche tempo fa interesseva non poco.



ce lo vedo io balotelli, con ancelotti come mister può anche andare a prostitute ogni sera, tanto quello è del mulino bianco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan pronto ad offrire 35 milioni di euro per Balotelli.* Così titola la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola domani


  


tequilad ha scritto:


> Se dovesse arrivare la formula potrebbe essere una decina di mln per il prestito fino al termine della stagione più 18 circa per riscatto


Tu... sai qualcosa maaaaaaaaa spenderemmo 28 milioni per Balutello ?


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Ancelotti boccia Balotelli:"Al Psg non serve. C'è già Ibra".*


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

*Oggi ha giocato mezz'ora contro il Watford. Caso quasi chiuso*


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi ha giocato mezz'ora contro il Watford. Caso quasi chiuso*



Se sarà messo in vendita è normale che debbano farlo giocare se sta bene, secondo me.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

tanto in questa sessione non parte MAI creduto che potesse arrivare a gennaio.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto che il City lo faccia giocare ma non significa che non gradirebbe cederlo in presenza di offerte sostanziose.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Gennaio 2013)

e il problema cmq e che nessuno spende una bella somma tipo il milan,orma in attacco restiamo cosi fino a giugno poi si vedrà


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ansa: il vero obiettivo del Milan per il mercato di gennaio è Mario Balotelli.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

E' ormai l'unico papabile per l'attacco, Drogba costa troppo e va in coppa d'Africa, lui ha come agente Raiola e di certo l'argomento si sarà già toccato in questi pochi giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ansa: il vero obiettivo del Milan per il mercato di gennaio è Mario Balotelli.



Quindi sappiamo chi aspetteremo fino al 31 gennaio..


----------



## Blu71 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport il Milan non ha del tutto abbandonato l'idea di cedere Robinho. Nel frattempo sarebbe spuntata anche l'ipotesi Gremio. La cessione del brasiliano viene ritenuta necessaria affinché il Milan possa puntare al suo vero obiettivo di mercato ossia Balotelli ritenuto in rotta con il City.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi ha giocato mezz'ora contro il Watford. Caso quasi chiuso*



Han dovuto farlo giocare. Sai sennò che casini la stampa...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzini ai microfoni di SkySport: 'Balotelli al Milan? Berlusconi non lo vuole'


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Durante "Stadio Sprint" Giorgio Perinetti, ex-direttore sportivo anche del Napoli sul Milan ha dichiarato: "Il Milan definirà alcune operazioni in uscita, poi cercherà di assestare un grande colpo; si lavora sempre a Balotelli".


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

si va boh come no


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Gianni Di Marzio a il sussidiario.net: "Io credo che per Balotelli sia già pronto il piano da parte del suo procuratore Mino Raiola, che sta cercando di portarlo a Milano. In effetti non sarebbe davvero male la coppia Balotelli-El Shaarawy, anche perché si tratterebbe di due giocatori giovani e di talento, però bisogna capire con quale testa arriverebbe Balotelli perché non può continuare a comportarsi in questo modo".


----------



## MilanWorld (7 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi boccia ancora Balotelli ai microfoni di Rtfl:"Mario non è mai entrato nei miei pensieri...punteremo solo sui giovani e non prenderemo ragazzi con più di 21 anni"


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Berlusconi boccia ancora Balotelli ai microfoni di Rtfl:"Mario non è mai entrato nei miei pensieri...punteremo solo sui giovani e non prenderemo ragazzi con più di 21 anni"



E' impazzito del tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Berlusconi boccia ancora Balotelli ai microfoni di Rtfl:"Mario non è mai entrato nei miei pensieri...punteremo solo sui giovani e non prenderemo ragazzi con più di 21 anni"




.....ormai è fuori controllo. Ma perché non vende e si toglie dalle p....


----------



## Need4 (7 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Berlusconi boccia ancora Balotelli ai microfoni di *Rtfl*:"Mario non è mai entrato nei miei pensieri...punteremo solo sui giovani e non prenderemo ragazzi con più di 21 anni"


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Berlusconi boccia ancora Balotelli ai microfoni di Rtfl:"Mario non è mai entrato nei miei pensieri...punteremo solo sui giovani e non prenderemo ragazzi con più di 21 anni"



SBAM SBAM SBAM!

Era sottointeso però: non prenderemo ragazzi con più di 21 anni.. con una valutazione superiore ai 1999€, con una richiesta di stipendio di massimo 1300€ al mese, durata contratto minima di 5 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Appena si leva la sciagura brasiliana si parte con l'operazione, speriamo non tardi troppo a levare le tende


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Gennaio 2013)

Penso che il nano sia ai suoi minimi storici.... è veramente un vecchio al conto...non alla frutta


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani dopo il vertice con Allegri: “Balotelli? In avanti stiamo bene così, abbiamo il numero sufficiente di attaccanti”


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Gennaio 2013)

beh insomma abbiamo solo il faraone che da garanzie.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;94165 ha scritto:


> beh insomma abbiamo solo il faraone che da garanzie.



almeno fino a giugno.....


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Marianella a Sky:"Sono convinto che Balotelli a breve finirà al Milan. So che manda messaggi a Galliani scrivendo da milanista, chiedendo i risultati della squadra. Credo che ci siano tutte le condizioni per chiudere l'affare".*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Marianella a Sky:"Sono convinto che Balotelli a breve finirà al Milan. So che manda messaggi a Galliani scrivendo da milanista, chiedendo i risultati della squadra. Credo che si siano tutte le condizioni per chiudere l'affare".*



Altra telenovela in atto.... *Ci sono tutte le condizioni tranne i soldi.*


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi:"Balotelli è una mela marcia"*


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi:"Balotelli è una mela marcia"*



...non è che si sia tanto da guastare nel Milan attuale, certo che poi detto dal lui...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa può fare di tanto immorale balo per essere definito mela marcia da uno che in quanto a moralità è più sporco di un gangster ...


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa può fare di tanto immorale balo per essere definito mela marcia da uno che in quanto a moralità è più sporco di un gangster ...



Forse teme la concorrenza ....


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Gennaio 2013)

Sarà na mela marcia ma per i suoi gol un paio di vermi li mando giù di gusto


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2013)

penso che con queste parole del presidente possiamo pure chiudere il topic.
pecato. ci speravo veramente.


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Gennaio 2013)

Le dichiarazioni del Bresidente su Ibra e Ronaldinho pre acquisto erano state di questo tenore?
La speranze sono ridotte al lumicino.. anche volesse abbassare il prezzo del giocatore così lo fai pure incavolare.


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Gennaio 2013)

Dìchiarazione di Allegri oggi in conferenza stampa:

- Balotelli mela marcia? *"Non commento le parole del presidente. Insieme a Galliani ho fatto valutazioni tecniche. E' la proprietà e la società che decideranno. Balo è un patrimonio del calcio italiani. Gli errori che ha fatto utili per migliorare".*

Secondo me Galliani e Allegri continuano a volerlo. Se quel simpaticone del Bres non parlasse a vanvera o meglio si decidesse a spendere.....


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi: «Balotelli mela marcia» - Video - Corriere TV

Interessante il passaggio: 

”Siccome io * ho avuto modo, per vicende della vita, di potere dare un giudizio sull'uomo Balotelli, * è una persona che io non accetterei mai facesse parte dello spogliatoio del milan”

Fa trapelare di averlo conosciuto personalmente?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Balotelli mela marcia» - Video - Corriere TV
> 
> Interessante il passaggio:
> 
> ...



Balo avra' partecipato a qualche festino e rubato le pulzelle all'androide.


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Gennaio 2013)

O forse il Bres si è ... la Fico che le ha parlato male del suo ex.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi: «Balotelli mela marcia» - Video - Corriere TV
> 
> Interessante il passaggio:
> 
> ...


Berlusconi che esprime giudizi morali su una persona qualsiasi ha la stessa credibilità di Pitbull che interviene sulla questione femminista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2013)

Dalle indagini era emerso come anche la Fico facesse parte dell'harem.
Penso che il significato della frase sia da cercare qui.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola risponde a Berlusconi:"Balotelli mela marcia? No comment".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Gennaio 2013)

si vede che raiola ha un rapporto di "lavoro" con il Milan, altrimenti vedi come gli avrebbe risposto


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola risponde a Berlusconi:"Balotelli mela marcia? No comment".*



Silvio disprezza solo perché non può comprare, è nel suo "stile".


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (8 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola: "Dispiaciuti per le parole di Berlusconi. Parla così perchè non lo conosce. Chi lo conosce, gli vuole bene come fa Galliani"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola a Calciomercato su Premium Calcio sulle parole di Berluscon: "Io e Mario siamo dispiaciuti, non possiamo certo dire che ci fa piacere. Berlusconi non lo conosce, tutti quelli che lo conoscono gli vogliono bene. Galliani lo conosce e gli vuole bene. Allora Berlusconi dovrebbe conoscerlo? Se mi chiederanno di presentarglielo lo farò con piacere".


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: trattativa Balotelli Milan ormai tramontata. *


----------



## Blu71 (8 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: trattativa Balotelli Milan ormai tramontata. *



Almeno ufficialmente....


----------



## Harvey (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sta mettendo la testa a posto:









Comunque ho riletto un'intervista di metà novembre dove Berlusconi dichiarava che Balotelli: "mi piace eccome..."


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Una bomba dall'Inghilterra: l'edizione online del *Guardian titola che il City è disposto a cedere Mario Balotelli al Milan*. Mancini continua a difendere pubblicamente l'attaccante, ma in realtà non ne può più dei suoi comportamenti. Il Milan è disposto ad offrire circa 30 milioni di euro per Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Una bomba dall'Inghilterra: l'edizione online del *Guardian titola che il City è disposto a cedere Mario Balotelli al Milan*. Mancini continua a difendere pubblicamente l'attaccante, ma in realtà non ne può più dei suoi comportamenti. Il Milan è disposto ad offrire circa 30 milioni di euro per Balotelli.



Beh il Guardian è il tabloid piu' credibile.Pero' la cifra........


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2013)

30 sacchi sono davvero tanti...


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Gennaio 2013)

30 milioni non li spenderà mai il milan e sicuramente non subito, forse con un riscatto....


----------



## tequilad (11 Gennaio 2013)

Dovesse arrivare non sarebbe quella la cifra...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2013)

Conoscendo Galliani il prezzo di solito è sempre 24.

Sarebbe un prezzo quasi onesto


----------



## MilanWorld (11 Gennaio 2013)

Tutta la stampa inglese - Sun, Mirron e Daily Mail - concorda che Balotelli a Gennaio sarà un giocatore del Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Tutta la stampa inglese - Sun, Mirron e Daily Mail - concorda che Balotelli a Gennaio sarà un giocatore del Milan.



A questo punto non so che pensare......


----------



## Jino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli non può valere più di 25 mln.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che Balotelli e Balotelli, se prendiamo Lodi ci va pure bene... 

ps El Sharaawy-Balotelli-Saponara l'anno prossimo, non succede ma se succede


----------



## DennyJersey (11 Gennaio 2013)

Se lo prendono, cosa a cui credo poco o meglio di cui non voglio illudermi, 25 è un buon prezzo.
Certo che nel caso il teatrino montato dalle dichiarazioni di B sarebbe degno della miglior farsa.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Le cifre ipotizzate per Mario sono le seguenti:

*-Guardian--->30 mln di euro

-Mirror--->18,35 mln "

-Daily Maul-->24,5 mln * "

Tutti i tabloid riportano lo stesso tema*:la voglia del City di liberarsi di Balotelli*,disastroso nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi stupirebbe se Berlusconi avesse fatto quelle dichiarazioni per abbassare le pretese del City. Da lui mi mi aspetto qualunque cosa


----------



## MilanWorld (11 Gennaio 2013)

L'Inter si rifà sotto per Balotelli

Il DS Ausilio ha dichiarato "Abbiamo un diritto di prelazione con il City, vedremo se sfruttarlo"


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> L'Inter si rifà sotto per Balotelli
> 
> Il DS Ausilio ha dichiarato "Abbiamo un diritto di prelazione con il City, vedremo se sfruttarlo"



Mah,un diritto di prelazione che non vale a nulla.Cioè se il Milan 20 mln,l'inter è si interpellata,puo' pareggiare l'offerta,ma a decidere è il giocatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Serve come il pane, non si è mai vista una squadra fare bene senza punta forte


----------



## Francy (11 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Serve come il pane, non si è mai vista una squadra fare bene senza punta forte



La Juve.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La Juve.


Ne hanno un sacco di punte forti, Tagliavento e compagnia


----------



## 2515 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La Juve.



in un campionato serio. Sta juve 6 anni fa sarebbe stata suonata come un tamburo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Inglesi convinti dell'assalto rossonero
Secondo il Sun il Manchester City si apetta da parte del Milan un'offerta ufficiale di 25 milioni per Balotelli. Le uscite di Berlusconi vengono ritenute solo un tentativo di abbassare l'attenzione per il calciatore. *


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Gennaio 2013)

Spero sia una bufala, 25 milioni per Balotelli sono uno sproposito. Non ne vale più di 15.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Spero sia una bufala, 25 milioni per Balotelli sono uno sproposito. Non ne vale più di 15.



.....il City in ogni caso mi sembra che voglia più di 25 milioni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....il City in ogni caso mi sembra che voglia più di 25 milioni.


si ma non li vale... È lì da 2 anni, avrà fatto 20 gol, non ha fatto il salto di qualità, non gioca neanche più, fa solo *******. 25 milioni è da folli


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> si ma non li vale... È lì da 2 anni, avrà fatto 20 gol, non ha fatto il salto di qualità, non gioca neanche più, fa solo *******. 25 milioni è da folli



Balotelli è sicuramente una testa calda ma secondo me viene anche gestito male.


----------



## The P (11 Gennaio 2013)

non penso che il city voglia di più di 25mln, per il semplice motivo che appunto non ha fatto quel salto di qualità che ci si aspettava.

Poi i prezzi dei cartellini variano molto in base al periodo del calciatore, dopo l'Europeo non sarebbero bastati 40mln, oggi 25mln sono anche troppi.


----------



## DannySa (11 Gennaio 2013)

20 + bonus e si potrebbe anche fare


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Sky il Milan proverà ad acquistare Balotelli in estate, dopo aver venduto Robinho*


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan proverà ad acquistare Balotelli in estate, dopo aver venduto Robinho*



Il momento per prenderlo era ora.C'è anche il cash di Pato,cedendo Binho e qualche altro esubero,l'operazione poteva risultare fattibile.In estate diverra' un'operazione impossibile,soprattutto perche' non faremo la champions.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan proverà ad acquistare Balotelli in estate, dopo aver venduto Robinho*



.....in estate? O lo prendono adesso o, secondo me, non se ne parla più.


----------



## 2515 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il momento per prenderlo era ora.C'è anche il cash di Pato,cedendo Binho e qualche altro esubero,l'operazione poteva risultare fattibile.In estate diverra' un'operazione impossibile,soprattutto perche' non faremo la champions.



E' proprio Robinho il problema, se non viene ceduto numericamente gli attaccanti ci sono, e il santos offre troppo poco, ma lui vuole andare solo lì. Di Marzio ha detto che se andasse via Robinho il Milan un tentativo lo farebbe.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

L'opinione di Marzio a Skysport:"Oggi non sembra fattibile, se ne continua a parlare in giro perchè il rapporto di Galliani con Raiola e con lo stesso Balotelli è molto forte, ma adesso non ci sono le condizioni per portarlo in rossonero. Se partisse Robinho le cose potrebbero cambiare ed a quel punto il Milan probabilmente farebbe un tentativo per Balotelli, ma ad oggi non ci sono segnali che il brasiliano possa andare, anche se fino al 31 tutto può succedere. Poi c'è comunque l'Inter che ha questo diritto di prelazione, nel momento in cui ci il City dovesse decidere di venderlo all'Inter arriverebbe una telefonata ed i nerazzurri avrebbero 48 ore per pareggiare un'eventuale offerta".


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Robinho deve esplodere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Robinho deve esplodere


Sono d'accordo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky il Milan proverà ad acquistare Balotelli in estate, dopo aver venduto Robinho*


Scenario verosimile. Balotelli arriva solo se parte Robinho e se Robinho non partirà a gennaio, partirà sicuramente a giugno, solo e soltanto in quel caso ci sarà la possibilità di avvicinare super Mario.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli-Milan, i bookies lo danno a 2,88

Agipro


----------



## DennyJersey (12 Gennaio 2013)

Ste telenovele in salsa gallianesca sono simpaticissime...


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me il momento di prenderlo è questo, non è detto che ci sarannno le stesse condizioni a giugno, anche se resta la sciagura brasiliana io tenterei di prenderlo in prestito con diritto di riscatto, così quando a giugno monetizzi lo riscatti.

L'unica pecca di questo discorso è che ti devi accollare lo stipendio di entrambi per 6 mesi.


----------



## Alkampfer (13 Gennaio 2013)

elezioni ....


----------



## Blu71 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Stramaccioni a Mediaset Premium: "Balotelli? Chiedete al presidente o ai direttore sportivo, ma è una trattativa lontana da noi".


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Da Sportmediaset Galliani: "A gennaio arriveranno dei giovani, servirà tempo per tornare ai vertici. Balotelli? Abbiamo già 5 attaccanti"


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2013)

Con tutto il rispetto, il Milan non può tornare Milan coi giovani presi dalla Serie B...


----------



## DannySa (14 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da Sportmediaset Galliani: "A gennaio arriveranno dei giovani, servirà tempo per tornare ai vertici. Balotelli? Abbiamo già 5 attaccanti"



Come se fossero di livello i 5 attaccanti, per favore va.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Solo lui ci può salvare, ieri s'è visto, è palese, non abbiamo punte, abbiamo Bojan che non ha ruolo e Pazzini che è uno spazzettone


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Gennaio 2013)

ci serve un'altro attaccante, cioe destro lo cerchiamo e invece balotelli no perchè abbiamo già 5 attaccanti  fanno prima a dire non abbiamo i soldi.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Destro possiamo dire che lo cerchiamo perchè è incedibile dalla roma a gennaio, vedrai che a giugno diventerà una mela marcia anche lui.



Che scoramento!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Il presidente del Napoli Aurelio De Laurentiis, riferendosi a Balotelli, ha dichiarato all'agenzia: "Non possiamo ingaggiare nessuno che possa mettere in disagio i giocatori che giocano nel Napoli".


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Da Sport Mediaset: Berlusconi: "Balotelli, mi scuso"


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: *Balotelli dipende da Robinho*. Se il brasiliano verrà ceduto entro la fine di Gennaio potrebbe partire l'assalto del Milan a Balotelli.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Balotelli dipende da Robinho*. Se il brasiliano verrà ceduto entro la fine di Gennaio potrebbe partire l'assalto del Milan a Balotelli.



......e siccome Robinho non parte.....


----------



## Harvey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Gattuso ad 11 (la trasmissione di Pardo) si è appena detto sicuro che il milan un tentativo lo farà, "se fa sciocchezze fuori dal campo chi se ne frega, in questo momento hanno bisogno di giocatori forti..."


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *Balotelli dipende da Robinho*. Se il brasiliano verrà ceduto entro la fine di Gennaio potrebbe partire l'assalto del Milan a Balotelli.



robinho non se ne va piu


----------



## Harvey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque pare che la famosa prelazione dell'inter non è neanche valida in quanto Mario non l'ha mai firmata


----------



## 2515 (15 Gennaio 2013)

se robinho continua a fare lo spiaggiato in questo modo per me se ne va a gennaio.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che la famosa prelazione dell'inter non è neanche valida in quanto Mario non l'ha mai firmata



Non c'entra nulla. Cioè la clausola l'hanno inserita nel contratto di vendita Inter e City, quindi se arriva un'offerta, ho letto solo dall'Italia, entro 48 ore l'Inter può pareggiarla. Chiaro che se Balotelli vuole il Milan e non l'Inter non c'è clausola che tenga.


----------



## Harvey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla. Cioè la clausola l'hanno inserita nel contratto di vendita Inter e City, quindi se arriva un'offerta, ho letto solo dall'Italia, entro 48 ore l'Inter può pareggiarla. Chiaro che se Balotelli vuole il Milan e non l'Inter non c'è clausola che tenga.



Lo ha twittato Laudisa, di solito è affidabile... Comunque a prescindere dal fatto che come dici alla fine andrà dove vuole (ammesso che vada) penso che anche al momento della stipula avranno dovuto chiedere un suo parere...


----------



## DennyJersey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Visto che le due operazioni sono legate, io sinceramente non capisco cosa ci guadagni la società a trattenere binho che non ha la testa al milan e costa tanto, va in scadenza e al limite dovrà ricontrattare. Che lo vendano e ci provino per balo.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Lo ha twittato Laudisa, di solito è affidabile... Comunque a prescindere dal fatto che come dici alla fine andrà dove vuole (ammesso che vada) penso che anche al momento della stipula avranno dovuto chiedere un suo parere...



Non credo che si deve chiedere un parere al giocatore sinceramente, anche perché non è un obbligo ma un diritto di prelazione. Diciamo che è una clausola con cui l'Inter si è voluta cautelare, ma non è obbligatorio la sua esercitazione (cioè ipotizziamo che noi offriamo 40 milioni, a queste cifre l'Inter non la esercita) e poi l'ultima parola spetta al giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Gennaio 2013)

sinceramente della clausola non mi fa ne caldo ne freddo, non e presunzione ma credo che se mario deve decidere va nella squadre per cui tifa.


----------



## MilanWorld (17 Gennaio 2013)

Nel giorno di Kakà è arrivato in sede anche Mino Raiola agente di Mario Balotelli. Gatta ci cova

Laudisa su twitter


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Gennaio 2013)

Si, c'è qualcosa che non torna. Decisamente.


----------



## Principe (17 Gennaio 2013)

Che succede oggi ?????


----------



## MilanWorld (17 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola è andato via dall'uscita secondaria


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Gennaio 2013)

kaka + balo ??? ... starei MALISSIMO


----------



## MilanWorld (17 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio... a breve aggiornamenti per cercare di capire se si è parlato di Balotelli


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Madò alla fine prendiamo Abbruscato o roba simile,ne sono convinto.


----------



## 2515 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> kaka + balo ??? ... starei MALISSIMO



kakà+balo+beckham..
Cioé..è non impossibile, è insognabile.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> kakà+balo+beckham..
> Cioé..è non impossibile, è insognabile.



3 figurine, comunque. Per quanto adori Beckham eh...


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> kakà+balo+beckham..
> Cioé..è non impossibile, è insognabile.



ogni anno facciamo questi voli con la mente per poi trovarci con nessuno dei 3!!!
ricordo a giugno di quest'estate si parlava di un mercato positivo nel caso di arrivo di un centrale,kolarov e strootman!!e alla fine non solo non abbiamo preso nessuno,ma abbiamo anche venduto ibra e thiago silva..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Gennaio 2013)

ma che e oggi  si passa da niente a kakà + balo?  ma io di balo non ci credo magari hanno chiesto aiuto per la storia di kakà boh


----------



## DexMorgan (17 Gennaio 2013)

Dubito che comunque riescano a chiudere questa trattativa [perchè di fatto noi siamo forti sul giocatore] in appena 15 giorni. 
Cioè io ci spero, per quanto non reputi Balotelli un fenomeno, era la mia scelta appena dopo Drogba [che aimè non verrà]
Non faremmo comunque il salto di qualità con Balo.


----------



## Jino (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma con cosa lo paghiamo Balotelli?! Boh...


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Riccardo Montolivo alla Gazzetta dello Sport su Mario Balotelli e sugli arrivi del Milan: ''Balotelli? L’ho conosciuto in Nazionale. E’ un po’ egocentrico ma l’ho visto sempre comportarsi bene. Non è un cattivo ragazzo. Certo, fuori dal campo esagera e ormai è difficile che cambi, però preferisco averlo come compagno che avversario. La società sa benissimo quali opportunità sfruttare. E spero lo farà. Che cosa serve? L’ideale potrebbe essere un giocatore per reparto, ma la cosa importante è che siano arrivi di qualità''


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Gennaio 2013)

Tenere Robinho + Operazione Kaka' => Balotelli 



Oggi sono inconsolabile


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Per Balotelli è un discorso per Giugno, ora è molto difficile. E' più probabile che Raiola oggi sia stato in sede per Weiss

Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

Se Balotelli non arriva adesso, per me, è inutile sperarci più.


----------



## The P (17 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per Balotelli è un discorso per Giugno, ora è molto difficile. E' più probabile che Raiola oggi sia stato in sede per Weiss
> 
> Di Marzio



ecco qua, s' a kakà no a balotelli. la politica giovani


----------



## admin (17 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi sto Weiss a che serve?


----------



## Blu71 (17 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ecco qua, s' a kakà no a balotelli. la politica giovani



No, [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] solo la *politica*


----------



## The P (17 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] solo la *politica*



vero!


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza e Sportmediaset il City sarebbe disposto a cedere Mario Balotelli in prestito.La società inglese oramai stufa degli atteggiamenti del bad boy italiano,vorrebbe liberarsene,andando in contro alle esigenze rossonere.S'attendono news sul caso.*


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Orma non ha più senso dai la stagione è compromessa. Ci rinforziamo per cosa?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Orma non ha più senso dai la stagione è compromessa. Ci rinforziamo per cosa?



Per l'anno prossimo,sfruttando la situazione,perchè il mercato in estate sarà il solito periodo di vacche magre.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Gennaio 2013)

......prima non si parlava di nessuno e adesso sembra che debba arrivare il mondo...mi sentirei piu tranquillo se vedessi prima concludere trattative in uscita per Abate traore flamini mesbah ,antonini che con pato sarebbero gia 6 esuberi in meno...altrimenti ci credo poco


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani:"Ho visto Raiola ieri in sede,ma non abbiamo parlato di Mario Balotelli.Qualche tempo fa abbiamo fatto un'avance al City ma loro hanno fatto una richiesta molto alta per il cartellino e siamo scappati via. ".*


Scappati via!(cit. n°43 della bibbia gallianesca)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

"Quando abbiamo sentito il prezzo siamo scappati"


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

si ok, ormai fa prima a stare zitto, il giorno prima siamo apposto e chiuso il mercato per noi e il giorno dopo tratta kakà su dai


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> "Quando abbiamo sentito il prezzo siamo scappati"



Credo sia la cit. n° 43 della Bibbia del Pelado....


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Gennaio 2013)

c'è qualcosa che non mi torna... 

dai ragazzi ma chi crede ancora alle sue parole...oramai è diventato come il suo padrone... solo balle..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque significa che lo hanno chiesto. Si legge tra le righe


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Oramai non gli credo,cioè 2 giorni fa Kakà era impossibile perchè aveva un ingaggio monstre.Poi il giorno dopo parte la trattativa.Ora per Mario ammettono di aver fatto un'offerto,però il cartellino costa troppo.Bah....


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me sta storia già c'era prima, dai kakà va a milano e il giorno dopo parte la trattativa mah mistero


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Orma non ha più senso dai la stagione è compromessa. Ci rinforziamo per cosa?



L'anno prossimo, meglio preparare il terreno con 6 mesi di anticipo che doverlo fare nella stagione prossima, nella quale dovremo assolutamente arrivare in champions. Inoltre gli arrivi possibili di cui si parla renderebbero possibile anche il terzo posto, per quanto possa sembrare lontano, noi dalla champions usciremo subito, invece tutte le altre eccetto la fiorentina hanno champions ed europa league.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;101758 ha scritto:


> secondo me sta storia già c'era prima, dai kakà va a milano e il giorno dopo parte la trattativa mah mistero



Ovvio che non è nata ieri,ma che sta in piedi da mesi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Gennaio 2013)

Dite che Kakà sono 3 anni che fa schifo per poter tornare da noi gratis?


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani dovrebbe fare il comico, fa davvero ridere...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Dite che Kakà sono 3 anni che fa schifo per poter tornare da noi gratis?


Non credo...

comunque nell'ultimo anno ha risolto i suoi problemi e sta benissimo.Ad un prezzo ragionevole è un'operazione da fare,vedendo la nostra pietosa situazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Comunque significa che lo hanno chiesto. Si legge tra le righe



Ma infatti , ha praticamente dichiarato di aver voluto iniziare la trattativa. 

Io continuo a vederci qualcosa di strano.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque questo o viene da noi e fa il titolare, oppure sta li a fare tribuna e non andare manco in Confederations Cup


----------



## Re Ricardo (18 Gennaio 2013)

La trattativa è stata aperta due mesi fa a madrid, è evidente (incontro segreto con perez scovato da di marzio, galliani non si presenta il giorno successivo alla prima visita berlusconiana a milanello). Da allora si sono registrati: bluff di mourinho che annuncia la permanenza di Kakà a gennaio, berlusconi che allude a nomi segreti che non può rivelare, cartellino rosso domenica scorsa, etc.....

Su balotelli l'intervista video davanti alla lega parla chiaro: a galliani, grande attore, interessava più negare altre trattative che aprire a kakà... L'impressione, dopo queste ultime dichiarazioni, è che stia proprio lavorando all'arrivo di balotelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Kaka' + Balotelli, mah, io non ci credo, da dove li tiriamo fuori i soldi ?

Kaka' lo vedo ormai sicuro, Mario ( che serve 10 volte di più ) non arriverà


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Kaka' + Balotelli, mah, io non ci credo, da dove li tiriamo fuori i soldi ?
> 
> Kaka' lo vedo ormai sicuro, Mario ( che serve 10 volte di più ) non arriverà



kakà non costa niente eccetto l'ingaggio, e vendendo robinho risolvi questo sistema. Gli unici soldi sono per balotelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> kakà non costa niente eccetto l'ingaggio, e vendendo robinho risolvi questo sistema. Gli unici soldi sono per balotelli.


Su questo siamo d'accordo, ma quindi dai per scontato che il Milan così com'era l'1 Gennaio ( cioè con gli stipendi di Pato e Robinho ) fosse in pareggio di bilancio o quasi, sarà davvero così ?

Cioè Pato+Robinho = Balo+Kaka' , sia di cartellini che di stipendi, io pensavo che i costi dovessero essere ridotti ancora.


E poi, siamo così sicuri che parta lo il re della pedalata e dei gelati ? Io ormai ho perso le speranze


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Su questo siamo d'accordo, ma quindi dai per scontato che il Milan così com'era l'1 Gennaio ( cioè con gli stipendi di Pato e Robinho ) fosse in pareggio di bilancio o quasi, sarà davvero così ?
> 
> Cioè Pato+Robinho = Balo+Kaka' , sia di cartellini che di stipendi, io pensavo che i costi dovessero essere ridotti ancora.
> 
> ...



con kakà e balotelli dovrebbe per forza andarsene, che ce ne facciamo di tutta sta gente d'attacco? Robinho per forza andrà via se arrivano quei 2. Pareggio di bilancio un corno, il bilancio del milan è molto in attivo, se superiamo persino il bilancio dei gobbi che hanno 30 milioni l'anno per lo stadio fatti i conti


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli è sempre un chiodo fisso. Se il City apre al prestito il Milan non vuole farsi trovare impreparato.*

Pedullà


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2013)

Io il chiodo fisso lo pianterei sulla crapa pelata del Gallo


----------



## DennyJersey (18 Gennaio 2013)

Non succede, ma se succede dobbiamo rimangiarci molti post... (tanto non succede..)


----------



## Harvey (18 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Non succede, ma se succede dobbiamo rimangiarci molti post... (tanto non succede..)



Abbiamo mangiato così tante feci negli ultimi anni che prima di usare il verbo "rimangiare" dovrebbero presentarsi con Messi e Iniesta...


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2013)

Prestito?


----------



## DannySa (18 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Abbiamo mangiato così tante feci negli ultimi anni che prima di usare il verbo "rimangiare" dovrebbero presentarsi con Messi e Iniesta...



In prestito, ovviamente.


----------



## Albijol (18 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> In prestito, ovviamente.



senza obbligo di riscatto ovviamente...magari si rivelano due bidoni


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo i media inglesi il City ha aperto al prestito e il Milan è alla finestra.*


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli in prestito per quale motivo sarebbe utopistico? Li non gioca, non è nemmeno tra le seconde scelte e fa parecchia panchina.
Perchè mai il City dovrebbe tenere un peso morto? Considerando poi che lui li nemmeno si trova bene.
Il prestito potrebbe essere più che probabile, la cosa che mi fa storcere il naso sono le tempistiche. Non manca più tantissimo alla fine del mercato.


----------



## S T B (18 Gennaio 2013)

il city non ha problemi di soldi, quindi secondo me sono disposti a tenere balotelli lì. Sconti non ce ne faranno, come un anno fa con Tevez... per me non arriva


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media inglesi il City ha aperto al prestito e il Milan è alla finestra.*



Sempre la stessa storia....alla finestra a far cosa?


----------



## 2515 (18 Gennaio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> il city non ha problemi di soldi, quindi secondo me sono disposti a tenere balotelli lì. Sconti non ce ne faranno, come un anno fa con Tevez... per me non arriva



a sto punto li diano a me, non faccio neanche casino.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo il giornale The Sun, durante la visita di ieri nella sede del Milan, Raiola avrebbe valutato con i dirigenti del Milan la strategia per convincere il Manchester City a lasciar partire Balotelli già durante questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il giornale The Sun, durante la visita di ieri nella sede del Milan, Raiola avrebbe valutato con i dirigenti del Milan la strategia per convincere il Manchester City a lasciar partire Balotelli già durante questa sessione di mercato.


Ah il Sun, quello che vuole Mourinho allenatore del Milan


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2013)

Da Sky: Balotelli potrebbe arrivare solo se partisse Robinho. Ma il City non lo cede in prestito. Bisogna vedere se il Milan ha voglia di investire.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Gennaio 2013)

Ma sto ....di Robinho nessuno se lo piglia?


----------



## The P (18 Gennaio 2013)

mah... credo che Di Marzio, che ne sta azzeccando parecchie, possa indovinare anche questa solo quando e se i contatti si intensificano. Quando il Milan lavora sottotraccia non lo sgami fino a cosa praticamente fatte.


----------



## Francy (18 Gennaio 2013)

Di MArzio comunque dice che in questo momento è impossibile Balotelli al Milan in prestito.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Gennaio 2013)

conosciamo 4 giocatori in croce
kakà, balotelli, drogba e adebayor.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

se figurati sta trattativa con kakà durerà fino al 31 gennaio non avranno tempo per pensare a mario.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli affitta casa, il Milan si avvicina
Secondo quanto riporta il tabloid Sun, in esclusiva, Balotelli avrebbe messo in affitto la sua casa nel Cheshire e avrebbe già avviato il trasloco in Italia. Sempre secondo la stessa fonte l'accordo tra City e Milan si dovrebbe chiudere a 24 milioni di sterline ossia poco meno di 30 milioni di euro. Mancini avrebbe dato l'ok alla proprietà per la cessione.

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport il Milan conta di ricavare dalle cessioni di Abate e Robinho, rispettivamente allo Zenit San Pietroburgo ed al Santos, parte del denaro necessario per Balotelli.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Gennaio 2013)

...intanto sarebbe bello vederli partire quei due...ci credo poco...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2013)

Mah arrivasse Balotelli.... Saremo apposto per anni. Saponara, El Shaarawy, Niang... Mario... Considerando che Saponara può giocare anche più arretrato...


----------



## runner (19 Gennaio 2013)

se prendono Balo e poi non investono in un centrocampista e un difensore coi fiocchi tanto vale non prenderlo......


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Tuttosport il City non sarebbe disposto a cedere Balotelli per meno di 37 milioni di euro.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ognuno dice la sua 

Secondo il Sun il Milan avrebbe recapitato un'offerta di 24 milioni di sterline al City per far tornare Balotelli in Italia e a conferma di tale ipotesi pare che SuperMario abbia disdetto il contratto d'affitto della sua casa di Manchester.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ognuno dice la sua
> 
> Secondo il Sun il Milan avrebbe recapitato un'offerta di 24 milioni di sterline al City per far tornare Balotelli in Italia e a conferma di tale ipotesi pare che SuperMario abbia disdetto il contratto d'affitto della sua casa di Manchester.



.....ovvio, tutti vogliono assicurarsi lo scoop...


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quali 30 mln???Al massimo gli offrono 30 meloni al City.Noi non possiamo trattare giocatori come Mario,quindi fate voi le dovute conclusioni.Anche se leggo le news non le posto per pietà.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai 30 mln non li vale assolutamente. Cioè questo non gioca quasi mai, in 3 anni la differenza l'ha fatta si e no un paio di volte.

Come fa a valere 37 mln, o anche solo 30?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma dai 30 mln non li vale assolutamente. Cioè questo non gioca quasi mai, in 3 anni la differenza l'ha fatta si e no un paio di volte.
> 
> Come fa a valere 37 mln, o anche solo 30?



Anche se costasse 20 non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Ma dai 30 mln non li vale assolutamente. Cioè questo non gioca quasi mai, in 3 anni la differenza l'ha fatta si e no un paio di volte.
> 
> Come fa a valere 37 mln, o anche solo 30?



Se il Milan offre sul serio 25 milioni secondo me il City lo vende.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2013)

Per quello che ha dimostrato ne vale massimo 18-20 dai. Non farei ulteriori sforzi se fossi nella dirigenza.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche se costasse 20 non cambierebbe nulla.



20 li offriamo, come detto da Galliani, il problema non sono i cartellini per le società italiane, quanto gli ingaggi.

Se offriamo 25 davvero secondo me lo vendono.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> 20 li offriamo, come detto da Galliani, il problema non sono i cartellini per le società italiane, quanto gli ingaggi.
> 
> Se offriamo 25 davvero secondo me lo vendono.



Ma quale 20 mln vuoi offrire.Ma credo realmente a Galliani??Giocatori del genere,che giocano nei clubs d'elite non vengono in un squadre normali come il Milan odierno e poi noi 20 mln al massimo li spendiamo per un mercato intero.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> 20 li offriamo, come detto da Galliani, il problema non sono i cartellini per le società italiane, quanto gli ingaggi.
> 
> Se offriamo 25 davvero secondo me lo vendono.



Sì, sono d'accordo. Fra l'altro Balotelli guadagna anche relativamente poco. Il problema è che se esplode dopo un anno va via perchè non è più sostenibile tenerlo. El Shaarawy, ad esempio, alla fine della fiera l'abbiamo pagato 15 mln di euro circa per dire.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale 20 mln vuoi offrire.Ma credo realmente a Galliani??Giocatori del genere,che giocano nei clubs d'elite non vengono in un squadre normali come il Milan odierno e poi noi 20 mln al massimo li spendiamo per un mercato intero.



Con Berlusconi in campagna elettorale, dimentichi, che tutto può accadere.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

L'ultimo giocatore pagato,a bilancio,circa 17-18 mln è Elsha.Inutile dirvi la società con la quale abbiamo trattato.Dovete rassegnarvi.Possiamo ambire al massimo a cifra tipo 7-8 mln,non più di così.Berlusconi vuole sfruttare il momento ma non è fesso.


----------



## tequilad (19 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è una trattativa reale e attuale.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Per me no,poi può arrivare anche domani,ma credo sia tutta una questione mediatica.L'unica reale trattativa,conclusa oramai,è quella per Kakà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è una trattativa reale e attuale.



Daje


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è una trattativa reale e attuale.



Perfetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è una trattativa reale e attuale.


 ma se lo dici tu... e quindi, ad oggi gennaio 2013, stanno lavorando sia per Kakà che per Balotelli ? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me no,poi può arrivare anche domani,ma credo sia tutta una questione mediatica.L'unica reale trattativa,conclusa oramai,è quella per Kakà.


Tu non sai la parola di chi stai contestando


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tu non sai la parola di chi stai contestando



Può darsi che realmente lo stiamo trattando.Io parto da un presupposto logico:il City non scende dal prezzo,37 mln,cifra ovviamente e giustamente fuori portata.E' un opinione,poi so,quantomeno ho letto,che l'utente in questione conosce bene le dinamiche della società,peò io sono come S.Tommaso,se non vedo non credo!


----------



## Brain84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Io spero sempre che arrivi..lui Kakà ed Elsha e abbiamo l'attacca più forte in Italia e forse anche fuori.
Il problema è tutto il resto


----------



## Tobi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Perin,Salomon,De Sciglio,Cristante,Saponara,El Sharaawy, Niang, Balotelli (toccatina di palle)

8 giovani potenzialmente fortissimi,

+ Zapata,Montolivo,Boateng,Kakà che da contorno vanno benissimo

+ giocatori quanto meno affidabili come: Constant,De Jong,Nocerino,Ambrosini (Per tenere in riga lo spogliatoio)

Avremmo 15 giocatori sui quali poter contare per ripartire. 

Fermo restando che i vari: Acerbi,Flamini,Pazzini,Mesbah,Antonini,Abate,Robinho,Yepes(solo per motivi anagrafici), Bojan (sopravvalutato) devono levarsi dalle balls.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Può darsi che realmente lo stiamo trattando.Io parto da un presupposto logico:il City non scende dal prezzo,37 mln,cifra ovviamente e giustamente fuori portata.E' un opinione,poi so,quantomeno ho letto,che l'utente in questione conosce bene le dinamiche della società,peò io sono come S.Tommaso,se non vedo non credo!


Sono d'accordo con te ma mi fido di Tequila


----------



## Lollo7zar (19 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Balotelli è una trattativa reale e attuale.


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Perin,Salomon,De Sciglio,Cristante,Saponara,El Sharaawy, Niang, Balotelli (toccatina di palle)
> 
> 8 giovani potenzialmente fortissimi,
> 
> ...



Sottoscrivo, sarebbe quanto meno un progetto da squadra seria e non da rassegnata come l'Udinese.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri su Balotelli --) http://www.milanworld.net/la-conferenza-stampa-di-allegri-pre-milan-bologna-vt3859.html#post102551


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te ma mi fido di Tequila



Speriamo che abbia ragione.Ripeto,i miei dubbi non sono tanto sul fatto che interessi al Milan,ma sui costi,proibitivi direi.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Che Balotelli sia nei pensieri del Milan sarà anche vero, ma qua bisogna parlare di soldi. Il Milan prenderebbe Balotelli sono con la classifca formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato ad una cifra equa, perchè parliamoci chiaro 37 mln sono un'esagerazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che Balotelli sia nei pensieri del Milan sarà anche vero, ma qua bisogna parlare di soldi. Il Milan prenderebbe Balotelli sono con la classifca formula del prestito con diritto di riscatto fissato ad una cifra equa, perchè parliamoci chiaro 37 mln sono un'esagerazione.


Balotelli non può valere più di 20/25 milioni secondo me, checché ne pensino quelli del City.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma il City non è un club di calcio, è un petrodollarificio. Acquistano a prezzi fuori mercato e, se vuoi un loro giocatore, ti chiedono ugualmente cifre fuori mercato. Pensateci bene: da quando il City è in mano agli arabi chi hanno venduto?


----------



## Brain84 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il City non è un club di calcio, è un petrodollarificio. Acquistano a prezzi fuori mercato e, se vuoi un loro giocatore, ti chiedono ugualmente cifre fuori mercato. Pensateci bene: da quando il City è in mano agli arabi chi hanno venduto?



Tevez se non fosse stato per B. sarebbe da noi


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il City non è un club di calcio, è un petrodollarificio. Acquistano a prezzi fuori mercato e, se vuoi un loro giocatore, ti chiedono ugualmente cifre fuori mercato. Pensateci bene: da quando il City è in mano agli arabi chi hanno venduto?



De Jong, a prezzi umani. Poi non so. Credo anche Brown. Se li tengono, e spero che il FPF li punisca severamente.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Tevez se non fosse stato per B. sarebbe da noi



Tevez nonostante fosse in Argentina fuori rosa lo vendevano comunque a 28 mln, pochi eh?!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Ma il City non è un club di calcio, è un petrodollarificio. Acquistano a prezzi fuori mercato e, se vuoi un loro giocatore, ti chiedono ugualmente cifre fuori mercato. Pensateci bene: da quando il City è in mano agli arabi chi hanno venduto?



Robinho da 45 a 18 credo sia stata l'unica cessione "importante".


----------



## 2515 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> De Jong, a prezzi umani. Poi non so. Credo anche Brown. Se li tengono, e spero che il FPF li punisca severamente.



Anche Savic.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ha fatto capire che lo hanno chiesto, e che lo tratterebbero

*"Balotelli? Venerdì la borsa di Manchester segnava 37, vediamo lunedì"*


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, questa è sicuramente un'apertura.


----------



## Jino (19 Gennaio 2013)

37  chi ha fissato questa cifra non ha un minimo di logica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

magari, balotelli + kaka  se va bene se arriva uno -.-


----------



## Principe (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ci serve balotelli nn Kakà usiamo la testa uno e' un 90 l'altro e'un 82 a noi serve una punta forte dopo ibrA nn basta il faraone


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> 37  chi ha fissato questa cifra non ha un minimo di logica.



pazzesco, l'hanno pagato 25mln quando poteva diventare un potenziale pallone d'oro. Non si è confermato, ha dimostrato di non essere un giocatore affidabile e vogliono la plusvalenza? :Facepalm:


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tevez nonostante fosse in Argentina fuori rosa lo vendevano comunque a 28 mln, pochi eh?!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



C'è anche Adebayor


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ci serve balotelli nn Kakà usiamo la testa uno e' un 90 l'altro e'un 82 a noi serve una punta forte dopo ibrA nn basta il faraone



il mlan ha provato a informarsi per mario come detto galliani, ma hanno detto che costa 37 milioni ma stiamo fuori non vale + di 25 in questo momento.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Jo a quanto l'hanno venduto?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Sta cosa del 37 non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, non ci credo manco morto.


----------



## tequilad (19 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque direi che approssimativamente SE e sottolineo SE dovesse arrivare a mio parere sarebbe una formula del tipo

Circa 8 mln ora per prestito oneroso
Circa 22/24 mln in estate per l'acquisto definitivo (Riscatto)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Anche perchè in entrata potrebbero esserci (o adesso o in estate) una decina di mln per Robinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

la "mela marcia" da 37 milioni non è entrato contro il fulham, ha iniziato a scaldare al 60° lol.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ammazza. Davvero? Per Jo intendo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Jo a quanto l'hanno venduto?



28 milioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sta cosa del 37 non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, non ci credo manco morto.



cosi ha detto galliani, pure i vari siti dicono cosi, non vogliono perderci manco un centesimo il city anzi vogliono pure guadagnarci.


----------



## The P (19 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Comunque direi che approssimativamente SE e sottolineo SE dovesse arrivare a mio parere sarebbe una formula del tipo
> 
> Circa 8 mln ora per prestito oneroso
> Circa 22/24 mln in estate per l'acquisto definitivo (Riscatto)
> ...



ammazza! un operazione da 30-32mln! Pesavo che il suo valore di marcato fosse al massimo 25mln di Euro.

Ma, tuo parere personale, è un operazione che vale la pena di fare a certe cifre considerando il curriculum di Balo e le nostre misere casse?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2013)

ma è vero che balotelli avrebbe messo in affitto la sua casa di manchester ?


----------



## DannySa (19 Gennaio 2013)

Io dico che bisogna chiudere subito martedì per Kakà in modo da non bloccarci più del dovuto in un'unica trattativa, Abate e Robinho vanno ceduti e con quei soldi puoi pagarci tranquillamente il prestito oneroso per Balotelli, sarebbe una mossa intelligentissima.
Non credo si vada oltre i 24-25 mln per il riscatto, non è materialmente possibile una cosa del genere, se Balotelli ha deciso ha deciso pure Raiola e quando si è decisi in 2 con la forte volontà del giocatore di andarsene ci dovranno venire incontro se poi vorranno togliersi del peso davanti per puntare ad un Cavani in estate, per dire.
Un doppio colpo Kakà Balotelli lancerebbe Silvietto in una maniera allucinante, bisogna sperare in questo ormai.
A centrocampo non so come saremmo messi gli ultimi giorni, con il giovane polacco per la difesa mancherebbe un giocatore da piazzare davanti alla difesa.. manca una decina di giorni e dobbiamo ancora muoverci.. o sarà una settimana di fuoco o sarà un'altra settimana di figure di kakka e di rifiuti dell'ultimo secondo


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> cosi ha detto galliani, pure i vari siti dicono cosi, non vogliono perderci manco un centesimo il city anzi vogliono pure guadagnarci.


 eh, l'affidabilità delle parole di Galliani...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Gennaio 2013)

La borsa di Machester


----------



## Re Ricardo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me lo prendono..gli indizi cominciano ad essere troppi, non ultime le parole di fester oggi.


----------



## pennyhill (19 Gennaio 2013)

È la dimostrazione che l’investimento sul giovane, anche se pesante, paga sempre. Il City per un giocatore di 22 anni, può giustamente chiedere ancora cifre importanti. Pato, un giocatore fermo da un anno e mezzo, ma che ha 23 anni, e che puoi quindi piazzare ancora a 15 milioni.


----------



## Francy (19 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> È la dimostrazione che l’investimento sul giovane, anche se pesante, paga sempre. Il City per un giocatore di 22 anni, può giustamente chiedere ancora cifre importanti. Pato, un giocatore fermo da un anno e mezzo, ma che ha 23 anni, e che puoi quindi piazzare ancora a 15 milioni.



Giustissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Secondo me lo prendono..gli indizi cominciano ad essere troppi, non ultime le parole di fester oggi.



Ripeto, secondo me, a 25 milioni lo prendono.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (19 Gennaio 2013)

Casualmente ero sulla striscia sportiva post TG1, e anche lì hanno lanciato a mo di notizione il fatto che il Milan sarebbe davvero ad un passo dall'acquisto di Balotelli, oltre ad essere ormai prossimissimo a Kakà .
Non vorrei che le elezioni abbiamo davvero dato alla testa al Berlusca...
Dobbiamo cominciare a crederci sul serio?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Casualmente ero sulla striscia sportiva post TG1, e anche lì hanno lanciato a mo di notizione il fatto che il Milan sarebbe davvero ad un passo dall'acquisto di Balotelli, oltre ad essere ormai prossimissimo a Kakà .
> Non vorrei che le elezioni abbiamo davvero dato alla testa al Berlusca...
> Dobbiamo cominciare a crederci sul serio?



Secondo me, se non lo compra ora che gli serve più di tanti comizi, poi scordiamocelo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Gennaio 2013)

Se li compra tutti e due sono 3 o 4 punti in più alle elezioni ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

ma voi sognate  ma che lo prendono, e già tanto se arriva kakà altroche


----------



## iceman. (19 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non possiamo scendere a 20 + boateng?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Gennaio 2013)

comunque se vogliamo provarci dobbiamo provarci subito, altrimenti finisce che l'inter (visto che ha una prelazione) la mena fino al 31 gennaio alle 19 cosi siamo fregati

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma è vero che balotelli avrebbe messo in affitto la sua casa di manchester ?



cosi pare


----------



## Clint Eastwood (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu felice che Berlusca la pensi cosi, anzi felicissimo visto che altrimenti non accadrebbe neanche per sogno una cosa del genere (ammesso che accadrà).
Ma sempre se fosse vero, stavolta sta comunque prendendo una cantonata perchè perderà ugualmente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Gennaio 2013)

inutile illudersi!!io sono ottimista solitamente ma in questo caso non vedo molti spiragli sinceramente


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> inutile illudersi!!io sono ottimista solitamente ma in questo caso non vedo molti spiragli sinceramente



Tutto dipende ...dai sondaggi in mano a Silvio....


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutto dipende ...dai sondaggi in mano a Silvio....



chiaramente se dovesse esserci un incredibile ripresa del pdl tutto è possibile!!


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

La mia personale percentuale a Balotelli in rossonero è circa il 5%.Credo sia già tanto.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".



Mondo fatti li ............ tua,gufaccio della malora.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la gazza, il City accetterebbe il pagamento di 28M in SEI ANNI.*

A queste condizioni lo prendono


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazza, il City accetterebbe il pagamento di 28M in SEI ANNI.*
> 
> A queste condizioni lo prendono



Se è vero e non lo prendono subito poi possiamo scordarcelo.


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazza, il City accetterebbe il pagamento di 28M in SEI ANNI.*
> 
> A queste condizioni lo prendono



vorrebbe dire 4,6 milioni circa l'anno. Se fosse, e non ci credo, va preso subito.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Il prezzo di Balotelli scende a 28 milioni e il City concede il pagamento in 6 anni. Galliani ci pensa, vicino l'assalto

Laudisa


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

A queste condizioni c'è da segarsi a 3 mani, passare da Pazzini a Balotelli 22 enne è quasi da oscar.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prezzo di Balotelli scende a 28 milioni e il City concede il pagamento in 6 anni. Galliani ci pensa, vicino l'assalto
> 
> Laudisa


Ma realmente???Quindi costerebbe circa 4,7 mln annui.A tali cifre,se reali,si può fare.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il prezzo di Balotelli scende a 28 milioni e il City concede il pagamento in 6 anni. Galliani ci pensa, vicino l'assalto
> 
> Laudisa


Quando si parla di dilazioni


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Solo io ho paura che, in futuro, dovremmo poi tremare per El Shaarawy e per lo stesso Balotelli?


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo di no,cioè se Mario mettesse la testa a posto,potremo avere la coppia d'attacco più forte al mondo.Cioè sarebbero devastanti e il Milan per essere una squadra di livello a questo punto necessiterebbe di 2 elementi degni di tal nome:un gran difensore(Ogbonna) e un forte centrocampista.A quel punto,soprattutto in campo italico,non oso pensare cosa potrebbe fare quei 2,sempre nel caso in cui il Milan voglia realmente Mario e non sia una boutade.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

a me mario preoccupa dal punto di vista disciplinare in campo...Rischiare di giocare in 10 ogni partita mi scazzerebbe non poco


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazza, il City accetterebbe il pagamento di 28M in SEI ANNI.*
> 
> A queste condizioni lo prendono



Così per i prossimi sei anni il Gallo dirà siamo a posto così


----------



## Harvey (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non fatemi illudere  Mario


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2013)

Quest' estate pero' bisogna prendere assolutamente ogbonna e un portiere serio + un centrocampista


----------



## Tobi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non posso crederci. Pagare il cartellino del Balo a 4.6 milioni l anno per sei anni è una roba pazzesca


----------



## Aphex (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non riusciamo ad infilarci Pazzini nella trattativa ? 

Sarebbe tipo il capolavoro del secolo.


----------



## Ale (20 Gennaio 2013)

ma sarà vero?


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Se venisse balo si potrebbe provare lo scambio pazzini poli


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Non riusciamo ad infilarci Pazzini nella trattativa ?
> 
> Sarebbe tipo il capolavoro del secolo.


Gli sceicchi sono ricchi ma non fessi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

28 milioni ma per favore non scherziamo, nell'ultimo periodo e stao in tribuna ha giocato gli ultimi minuti se va bene e vogliono 28 milioni NO grazie tenetevelo pure.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;103034 ha scritto:


> 28 milioni ma per favore non scherziamo, nell'ultimo periodo e stao in tribuna ha giocato gli ultimi minuti se va bene e vogliono 28 milioni NO grazie tenetevelo pure.



Da 28, secondo me, scenderanno ancora un poco e comunque se i 28 sono pagabili in 6 rate Galliani lo prende.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da 28, secondo me, scenderanno ancora un poco e comunque se i 28 sono pagabili in 6 rate Galliani lo prende.



Blu tu credi che realmente ti rateizzano con tali modalità l'acquisto di Mario???A me sembra eccessivo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da 28, secondo me, scenderanno ancora un poco e comunque se i 28 sono pagabili in 6 rate Galliani lo prende.



secondo me sono ancora troppi, troppo pompato dalla stampa lo fanno sentire un fenomeno, non dico che è scarso ha un potenziale enorme ma nell'ultimo periodo non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissa cosa in campo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Blu tu credi che realmente ti rateizzano con tali modalità l'acquisto di Mario???A me sembra eccessivo.



Si tratta di una soluzione fantasiosa alla Galliani.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si tratta di una soluzione fantasiosa alla Galliani.



Non lo so,ho moltissimi dubbi sulla questione.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;103045 ha scritto:


> secondo me sono ancora troppi, troppo pompato dalla stampa lo fanno sentire un fenomeno, non dico che è scarso ha un potenziale enorme ma nell'ultimo periodo non mi sembra che abbia fatto chissa cosa in campo.



Balotelli è, secondo me, gestito male. Da noi la musica sarebbe diversa e sarebbe solo un bene, per lui in primis.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non lo so,ho moltissimi dubbi sulla questione.




Ormai il tempo stringe, se è tutto un bluff si capirà presto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è, secondo me, gestito male. Da noi la musica sarebbe diversa e sarebbe solo un bene, per lui in primis.



che un giorno verrà da noi e sicuro bisogna vedere quando, io sono dell'idea che va preso ora, raiola non sarà per niente contento di vederlo sempre fuori, nel city qualcosa si e rotto, da qui a giugno possono cambiare un sacco di cose per questo va preso ora,se non proviamo a prenderlo ora io la vedo veramente dura nelle altre sessioni di mercato.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;103051 ha scritto:


> che un giorno verrà da noi e sicuro bisogna vedere quando, io sono dell'idea che va preso ora, raiola non sarà per niente contento di vederlo sempre fuori, nel city qualcosa si e rotto, da qui a giugno possono cambiare un sacco di cose per questo va preso ora,se non proviamo a prenderlo ora io la vedo veramente dura nelle altre sessioni di mercato.



Sono d'accordo, anche perché in questo momento Silvio ha bisogno di propaganda .....tra pochi mesi no...


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> a me mario preoccupa dal punto di vista disciplinare in campo...Rischiare di giocare in 10 ogni partita mi scazzerebbe non poco



Perché giocare in 9 con Boateng e Robinho non è stressante di più? Almeno se uno si fa buttare fuori non devi vedere la squadra in inferiorità numerica perché due camminano.

Secondo me Balo in un tridente con Niang ed El Shaarawy si divertirebbe soltanto, con El Sha lui rappresenta due del tridente italiano del futuro (il terzo sarà Insigne come esterno destro nell'Italia dei prossimi anni), poi diciamolo, avere Pazzini con i suoi tiretti rimbalzanti rasoterra da fuori area o da appena dentro e avere Balotelli che ti tira un missile terra-aria sono due cose diverse, senza contare che porterebbe su di sé entrambi i centrali, il che significa Niang ed El Shaarawy all'1 contro 1.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me o lo si prende ora o mai più. Quindi che B. si decida di mettere mano al portafoglio e che Galliani parta all'assalto.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2013)

Questa delle 6 rate mi pare una trollata bella e buona...cioe dai seriamente lo paghiamo in 6 anni?????? hahahhaahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Io continuo a non volerlo.Sento dire "Eh,ma se mette la testa a posto....",ma il problema è che non metterà mai la testa a posto.Questo è PEGGIO di Cassano,altrochè.Se venisse al Milan farebbe un po' come il Braveheart di Bari vecchia,ovvero qualche mese ad alto livello,perchè ringalluzzito dal trasferimento,per poi tornare alle sue abitudini.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non volerlo.Sento dire "Eh,ma se mette la testa a posto....",ma il problema è che non metterà mai la testa a posto.Questo è PEGGIO di Cassano,altrochè.Se venisse al Milan farebbe un po' come il Braveheart di Bari vecchia,ovvero qualche mese ad alto livello,perchè ringalluzzito dal trasferimento,per poi tornare alle sue abitudini.



sottoscrivo tutto cio che hai detto , purtroppo galliani quando sente pagamento dilazionato in piu anni non ci vede piu dalla felicità , e d'altro canto pure noi tifosi guardando pippa pazzini non possiamo fare altro che sperare nel cambiamento di balotelli visto che non possiamo sperare che pazzini impari a giocare a calcio


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> sottoscrivo tutto cio che hai detto , purtroppo galliani quando sente pagamento dilazionato in piu anni non ci vede piu dalla felicità , e d'altro canto pure noi tifosi guardando pippa pazzini non possiamo fare altro che sperare nel cambiamento di balotelli visto che non possiamo sperare che pazzini impari a giocare a calcio



Eh hai ragione,capisco benissimo la disperazione dei tifosi vedendo lo stempiato in campo


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non volerlo.Sento dire "Eh,ma se mette la testa a posto....",ma il problema è che non metterà mai la testa a posto.Questo è PEGGIO di Cassano,altrochè.Se venisse al Milan farebbe un po' come il Braveheart di Bari vecchia,ovvero qualche mese ad alto livello,perchè ringalluzzito dal trasferimento,per poi tornare alle sue abitudini.



Comunque, secondo me, vale la pena provarci.


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2013)

Una cosa e' certa, e' piu' forte di pazzini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque, secondo me, vale la pena provarci.



Il problema è che se ci proviamo,comunque vada,smettiamo di fare mercato per 5/6 anni


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Anch'io sono convinto che caratterialmente non cambierà mai, ma dobbiamo provarci. Questo è potenzialmente un fenomeno e sinceramente ad oggi è un rischio che voglio prendermi.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Invidio il vostro ottimismo, secondo me è ancora troppo.
Certo che Kakà, Balo e Beckham


----------



## tequilad (20 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Gli sceicchi sono ricchi ma non fessi....





The P ha scritto:


> ammazza! un operazione da 30-32mln! Pesavo che il suo valore di marcato fosse al massimo 25mln di Euro.
> 
> Ma, tuo parere personale, è un operazione che vale la pena di fare a certe cifre considerando il curriculum di Balo e le nostre misere casse?



No ma non verrebbero pagati subito tutti...sarebbe in diversi anni...comunque in effetti ora si può...in ho detto che arriverà ma si puo


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno fermi Ruiu!!!

_Milan-Bologna l'ultima senza Ricky e Marione_


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno fermi Ruiu!!!
> 
> _Milan-Bologna l'ultima senza Ricky e Marione_



Eccallà,chiudete i 2 threads che non arriva più nessuno.......


----------



## Jaqen (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao ciao, Ruiu ha parlato.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Perchè qualcuno non gli dà uno schiaffone in faccia a quell'******?


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Qualcuno fermi Ruiu!!!
> 
> _Milan-Bologna l'ultima senza Ricky e Marione_



Adesso arrivano RIcky Alvarez e Mario La Canna


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè qualcuno non gli dà uno schiaffone in faccia a quell'******?



Ma maledizione,ma ora come si fa???C'è qualche rimedio alla sua gufagine???Possiamo fare qualcosa???

Proviamo:

_« Occhio, malocchio, prezzemolo e finocchio, ego me baptizzo contro il malocchio. Puh! Puh!
E con il peperoncino e un po' d'insaléta ti protegge la Madonna dell'Incoronéta;
con l'olio, il sale, e l'aceto ti protegge la Madonna dello Sterpeto;
corrrrrno di bue, latte screméto, proteggi questa chésa dall'innominéto. »_


----------



## MisterBet (20 Gennaio 2013)

Maledetto ******...


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Anche 28 sono tantini, certo che se accettano na rateizzazione del genere..


----------



## The P (20 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No ma non verrebbero pagati subito tutti...sarebbe in diversi anni...comunque in effetti ora si può...in ho detto che arriverà ma si puo



Effettivamente se le rate sono quelle che si dicono cambia tutto, anche nel Bilancio è tutt'altra cosa. Grazie per la risposta Teq!


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi a Sky: Balotelli a rate? Non lo so.. Non lo so..

Io lo ammazzo a questo!!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2013)

e così arriva veramente... no dai è finita ci siamo giocati el shaarawy e altri possibili rinforzi (in ruoli dove ci servono) nei prossimi 3 anni... per prendere uno spaccaballe dello spogliatoio... strapagandolo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2013)

Vedremo se il Milan ha veramente la forza di farlo rigare dritto, come sembra abbia fatto anche con Niang.
Di solito sotto questo aspetto la società è impeccabile, non ha avuto problemi a silurare il cocco del presidente Ronaldinho quando cominciava a farsi nelle discoteche milanesi e a fare orge con Sara Tommasi.

Una scommessa difficilissima, ma se si riesce a curargli il cervello è un grandissimo acquisto.
Tecnicamente non si discute.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e così arriva veramente... no dai è finita ci siamo giocati el shaarawy e altri possibili rinforzi (in ruoli dove ci servono) nei prossimi 3 anni... per prendere uno spaccaballe dello spogliatoio... strapagandolo...



Però pensa a questa prima/seconda linea: non sarebbe affatto male

Montolivo
Boateng
Kakà
Niang
Balotelli
El Shaarawy

I problemi (grossi) resterebbero in difesa. Ma quel centrocampo e quell'attacco in Serie A...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se ci proviamo,comunque vada,smettiamo di fare mercato per 5/6 anni



....se non ci proviamo....non iniziamo proprio...


----------



## Francy (20 Gennaio 2013)

Io concentrerei i rinforzi nei ruoli dove servono... Sinceramente se Balotelli vuol dire niente mercato a giugno in difesa e a centrocampo dico no. Comunque sia, a differebza di Ibrahimovic, Balotelli se si rivaluta lo piazzi bene, ha 22 anni, e quindi El Shaarawy sarebbe salvo comunque.


----------



## Harvey (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora deve arrivare (se arriva) e qua già si pensa a quando bisogna darlo via? Galliani ci ha fatto proprio il lavaggio del cervello, un giocatore della sua classe in questo momento è un sogno nella nostra rosa, poi per me fuori dal campo può anche andarsene a mignotte ogni sera basta che sputi sangue in quei 90 minuti ogni domenica...


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ancora deve arrivare (se arriva) e qua già si pensa a quando bisogna darlo via? Galliani ci ha fatto proprio il lavaggio del cervello, un giocatore della sua classe in questo momento è un sogno nella nostra rosa, poi per me fuori dal campo può anche andarsene a mignotte ogni sera *basta che sputi sangue in quei 90 minuti ogni domenica*...



Non lo ha mai fatto in vita sua,e credo che mai lo farà.


----------



## The P (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però pensa a questa prima/seconda linea: non sarebbe affatto male
> 
> Montolivo
> Boateng
> ...



vero. Sarebbe tanta roba. C'è da capire quanto Kakà riesca a fare la mezzala, quanto Boateng si decide a farlo e quanto Balotelli si integri con gli altri. Sulla carta però è tanta roba...


----------



## Harvey (20 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non lo ha mai fatto in vita sua,e credo che mai lo farà.



Magari sarà una delusione, ma meglio scommettere su una testa calda di talento che navigare nella mediocrità di un Pazzini che sai che non andrà mai oltre quell'infimo livello... Poi boh io ci credo, è milanista sarebbe amato da tutti, è 1990, credo sia ancora in tempo per decidere di fare il calciatore... Detto ciò comunque non credo arriverà quindi si sta parlando di aria fritta


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però pensa a questa prima/seconda linea: non sarebbe affatto male
> 
> Montolivo
> Boateng
> ...



Tu dici che riusciamo a gestire Kakà Boateng e Montolivo a centrocampo?
Secondo me Kakà, visto che ha perso smalto, DEVE essere adattato a centrocampo a tutti i costi. Davanti alla difesa Montolivo e Kakà + Boa mezzali. Se ci riuscissimo avremmo fatto un passo in avanti clamoroso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi:"Balotelli? Non so"*


Che dire...


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tu dici che riusciamo a gestire Kakà Boateng e Montolivo a centrocampo?
> Secondo me Kakà, visto che ha perso smalto, DEVE essere adattato a centrocampo a tutti i costi. Davanti alla difesa Montolivo e Kakà + Boa mezzali. Se ci riuscissimo avremmo fatto un passo in avanti clamoroso.



Basta sacrificarsi ed essere organizzati! Un Nocerino, paradossalmente, recupera meno palloni di Montolivo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Basta sacrificarsi* ed essere organizzati! Un Nocerino, paradossalmente, recupera meno palloni di Montolivo



detto niente XD chiedere il sacrificio a boateng , kaka e balotelli non è impresa facile


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> detto niente XD chiedere il sacrificio a boateng , kaka e balotelli non è impresa facile



Balotelli quando si è trovato a suo agio ha sempre dato tutto, vedasi partite con la nazionale non ultima quella a San Siro con la Danimarca.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Balotelli quando si è trovato a suo agio ha sempre dato tutto, vedasi partite con la nazionale non ultima quella a San Siro con la Danimarca.



si ma le volte che si è trovato a suo agio si contano sulle dita di una mano monca  se balotelli fallisce non lo rivendi piu e considerando la precarietà economica del milan sarà un disastro di proporzioni bibliche


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Rettifica:*"Non so se sia fattibile il pagamento a rate"*

Secondo me si sta avvicinando davvero un sacco in questi giorni.


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> si ma le volte che si è trovato a suo agio si contano sulle dita di una mano monca  se balotelli fallisce non lo rivendi piu e considerando la precarietà economica del milan sarà un disastro di proporzioni bibliche



Beh non è nella situazione di Ibra, nessuno avrebbe mai pensato di rivendere Ibra per lo stesso prezzo per cui fu comprato nel 2010 e probabilmente l'età è dalla parte di Balotelli, c'è tutto il tempo per farlo sentire importante (al City non lo è mai stato a meno che non tenesse una media di 1 a partita come fece per un periodo) e per come la vedo io Balotelli per rendere al massimo deve essere al centro del progetto, giocare praticamente sempre e solo così potrai avere il meglio da lui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh non è nella situazione di Ibra, nessuno avrebbe mai pensato di rivendere Ibra per lo stesso prezzo per cui fu comprato nel 2010 e probabilmente l'età è dalla parte di Balotelli, c'è tutto il tempo per farlo sentire importante (al City non lo è mai stato a meno che non tenesse una media di 1 a partita come fece per un periodo) e per come la vedo io Balotelli per rendere al massimo deve essere al centro del progetto, giocare praticamente sempre e solo così potrai avere il meglio da lui.



perche in caso di fallimento pensi di rivendere balotelli per 28 mil ?


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> perche in caso di fallimento pensi di rivendere balotelli per 28 mil ?



No ma il fallimento quando potrebbe esserci (se dovesse fallire eh)? ha 22 anni ancora mica 29, puoi sempre recuperarlo e sinceramente uno con quel talento per fallire in questo Milan deve proprio giocare con le manette sulle caviglie eh.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> No ma il fallimento quando potrebbe esserci (se dovesse fallire eh)? ha 22 anni ancora mica 29, puoi sempre recuperarlo e sinceramente uno con quel talento per fallire in questo Milan deve proprio giocare con le manette sulle caviglie eh.



ma sul talento non si discute , è la testa che preoccupa . Non è un problema anagrafico ma ti opportunità , cassano dopo roma e real è finito alla samp , balotelli se dovesse fallire andrebbe in una squadra di quel livello e di certo quelle squadre non dispongono di molti soldi


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Basta sacrificarsi ed essere organizzati! Un Nocerino, paradossalmente, recupera meno palloni di Montolivo



sono d'accordo su Nocerino. Non sa fare assolutamente il mediano... sa fare davvero ben poco... tolti gli inserimenti e il gran ritmo che riesce a dare, è un giocatore davvero stupido. Montolivo è scarso, non azzecca un passaggio filtrante e un lancio che sia uno, a questo punto sarebbe davvero l'ideale metterlo davanti alla difesa. Ma poi ti ritroveresti con Kakà che non rientra, Boateng si ma non sempre.... dovresti educare le punte come si è fatto con El Shaarawy. Niang contro la Juve si è sacrificato tantissimo ma è stato approssimativo poi in ripartenza. In ogni caso la strada da percorrere sarebbe quella. Ormai la stagione è andata a farsi benedire, a questo punto facciamo sperimentazione, quantomeno contro le piccole.


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma sul talento non si discute , è la testa che preoccupa



In Italia ci sarebbe anche la sua famiglia, dettaglio più che importante.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

raga, Balotelli non può fallire per il semplice fatto che verrà messo nelle condizioni IDEALI per giocare al meglio delle sue qualità e potenzialità. semplice.
piuttosto, mi rompe il fatto che contro il Barça, IN OGNI CASO, dobbiamo presentarci con Pazzini (ricordo: 0 gol in Champions).


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo su Nocerino. Non sa fare assolutamente il mediano... sa fare davvero ben poco... tolti gli inserimenti e *il gran ritmo che riesce a dare*, è un giocatore davvero stupido. Montolivo è scarso, non azzecca un passaggio filtrante e un lancio che sia uno, a questo punto sarebbe davvero l'ideale metterlo davanti alla difesa. Ma poi ti ritroveresti con Kakà che non rientra, Boateng si ma non sempre.... dovresti educare le punte come si è fatto con El Shaarawy. Niang contro la Juve si è sacrificato tantissimo ma è stato approssimativo poi in ripartenza. In ogni caso la strada da percorrere sarebbe quella. Ormai la stagione è andata a farsi benedire, a questo punto facciamo sperimentazione, quantomeno contro le piccole.



Ma quale gran ritmo che quando gli arriva la palla sui piedi l'ha già persa, è un giocatore completamente nullo e soprattutto montato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> In Italia ci sarebbe anche la sua famiglia, dettaglio più che importante.



vero anche questo , ma il problema non è balotelli è il comportamento del milan in caso di fallimento di balotelli , siccome i precedenti non sono incoraggianti (l'ultima volta che galliani ha preso due giocatori costosi binho e ibra è finita con la vendita forzata di thiago per far quadrare i conti) io al posto di the best(ia) ci penserei su 100 volte ; perche lo sappiamo tutti che questa apertura verso kaka e balotelli è finalizzata alla campagna politica e passata questa si venderanno pure i peli finti che hanno in testa per far riquadrare i conti


----------



## Cm Punk (20 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che se prendiamo nello stesso mercato kakà+balo, dobbiamo incominciare a sperare ogni anno che ci siano le elezioni.. cosi tra qualche anno vinceremo la champions


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vero anche questo , ma il problema non è balotelli è il comportamento del milan in caso di fallimento di balotelli , siccome i precedenti non sono incoraggianti (l'ultima volta che galliani ha preso due giocatori costosi binho e ibra è finita con la vendita forzata di thiago per far quadrare i conti) io al posto di the best(ia) ci penserei su 100 volte ; perche lo sappiamo tutti che questa apertura verso kaka e balotelli è finalizzata alla campagna politica e passata questa si venderanno pure i peli finti che hanno in testa per far riquadrare i conti


 ; poi io sono il primo che vorrebbe balotelli e kaka al posto di pippa pazzini e boateng/emanuelson sulla trequarti


----------



## The Ripper (20 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma quale gran ritmo che quando gli arriva la palla sui piedi l'ha già persa, è un giocatore completamente nullo e soprattutto montato.



non esiste solo il ritmo con la palla tra i piedi.
nel Milan di Ancelotti la squadra viaggiava con Gattuso. Il ritmo lo imponeva lui perché aveva una corsa "martellante". Non si fermava lui, non ti fermi tu. Qualcuno nel 2007 fece notare la differenza del modo di giocare di Pirlo con Gattuso affianco rispetto ad un altro giocatore. Ad esempio Pirlo-Ambrosini rendeva decisamente meno che Pirlo-Gattuso, perché Gattuso imponeva il ritmo a Pirlo. Quando ha iniziato a rallentare Gattuso, ha rallentato anche Pirlo (infatti alla Juve Pirlo ha ricominciato a giocare perché ha Vidal e Marchisio che gli impongono un ritmo elevatissimo).

Nel calcio bisogna considerare anche questi "dettagli" (che per un allenatore professionista dettagli non sono). Chi ha qualche volta giocato a calcio sa di cosa sto parlando.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Balotelli quando si è trovato a suo agio ha sempre dato tutto, vedasi partite con la nazionale non ultima quella a San Siro con la Danimarca.



Più che di quando si è trovato a suo agio, parlerei di quando si attiva il famoso unico neurone di cui parlava Mourinho. Inter o City, è uno che magari una domenica ti gioca come un novello Rooney, pronto quasi a fare il terzino, mentre nella partita successiva sembra uno passato di lì per caso.
Poi va detto che se viene al Milan, per la prima volta in carriera sarà lui la vera stella (El Shaarawy non si offenda  ), mentre Mourinho e Mancini potevano permettersi di lasciarlo fuori senza farsi troppi problemi, qui le alternative non si chiamano Milito, Crespo, Cruz, Eto’o, Dzeko, Tevez o Aguero.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Però pensa a questa prima/seconda linea: non sarebbe affatto male
> 
> Montolivo
> Boateng
> ...



comprare nomi altisonanti (e solo in attacco) invece di quel che serve davvero non è mai producente, succedeva quando avevi Nesta e Maldini dietro e arrivavi comunque quinto dietro alla Fiorentina, figuriamoci adesso con Zapata e Bonera

nella lista di quelli che hai messo poi c'è in assoluto il peggior centrocampista della storia del Milan, che non è un centrocampista perchè non si sa nemmeno bene che ruolo abbia... e porta il 10 sulla maglia


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani su Balotelli:"Se il prezzo cala ci fiondiamo"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2013)

Da quel che si capisce dalle sue parole, martedì chiude per Kakà via fax/telefono e poi parte subito per Manchester.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Balotelli:"Se il prezzo cala ci fiondiamo"*




....fino all'altro giorno non interessava....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mondonico a ilsussidiario.net:"Il Milan deve provare a prendere Kakà subito, magari in prestito contribuendo al pagamento dell'ingaggio, e Mario Balotelli, a titolo definitivo. Una squadra come il Milan deve giocare per vincere, comprare solo giovani ora non serve, ci vogliono giocatori come Kakà e Balotelli che facciano fare il salto di qualità, il resto completa la rosa. L'ultima volta che il Milan ha preso solo giovani, è andato in B.".



Tolta l'ultima riga (per quel po' che ne so, quella fu solo una stagione destinata ad andare stortissima) condivido quello che dice il Mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

A questo punto credo che un tentativo lo faranno.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se è vero e non lo prendono subito poi possiamo scordarcelo.



Verissimo. Sarebbe il momento perfetto per prenderlo.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai è chiaro che Galliani ha sempre seguito Balotelli, oggi ha solo scoperto, in parte, le carte.


----------



## DannySa (20 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non esiste solo il ritmo con la palla tra i piedi.
> nel Milan di Ancelotti la squadra viaggiava con Gattuso. Il ritmo lo imponeva lui perché aveva una corsa "martellante". Non si fermava lui, non ti fermi tu. Qualcuno nel 2007 fece notare la differenza del modo di giocare di Pirlo con Gattuso affianco rispetto ad un altro giocatore. Ad esempio Pirlo-Ambrosini rendeva decisamente meno che Pirlo-Gattuso, perché Gattuso imponeva il ritmo a Pirlo. Quando ha iniziato a rallentare Gattuso, ha rallentato anche Pirlo (infatti alla Juve Pirlo ha ricominciato a giocare perché ha Vidal e Marchisio che gli impongono un ritmo elevatissimo).
> 
> Nel calcio bisogna considerare anche questi "dettagli" (che per un allenatore professionista dettagli non sono). Chi ha qualche volta giocato a calcio sa di cosa sto parlando.



Ho capito ma più che ritmo è l'intensità che dà un giocatore alla propria squadra, detto sinceramente Nocerino quest'anno questo aspetto non l'ha più fatto vedere, se l'anno scorso era pericoloso negli inserimenti da dietro, dava carica a tutto il reparto correndo da tutte le parti quest'anno è un giocatore molto ridimensionato che non ha saputo confermarsi a livelli normali (quali potevano essere quelli che ha tenuto lo scorso anno), lo dico perché ha avuto un grosso calo psicologico secondo me, sia per la situazione della squadra sia perché con la testa mi pare ci sia poco in campo, ha fatto cappellate da galera, corre tanto ma al 90% non influisce granché in fase di non possesso palla, non l'ho mai visto recupare palloni importanti o rendersi utile se non per qualche golletto da 2 metri dalla porta.
Se devo avere un giocatore che dovrebbe darmi una certa copertura o tanta corsa in mezzo al campo ma non me la dà più allora lo sostituisco con qualcuno dai piedi migliori e non credo ci voglia molto per trovarlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

di galliani non dobbiamo fidarci e difatti, 4 giorni fa mercato chiuso e mo apre a tutti


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli puo' venire solo da noi, non lo vuole nessuno. Speriamo bene.
Poi bisogna fare assolutamente lo scambio pazzini poli


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;103308 ha scritto:


> di galliani non dobbiamo fidarci e difatti, 4 giorni fa mercato chiuso e mo apre a tutti



Se gli riesce questo colpo lo rivaluto.....un poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Gennaio 2013)

Sono abbastanza sicuro che arriveranno sia Balo che Kakà  (tra l'altro nessuno dei due principali rinforzi potrà giocare col Barça).


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2013)

Di sicuro con il Pazzo non si può andare più avanti...qualcosa bisogna fare


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Di sicuro con il Pazzo non si può andare più avanti...qualcosa bisogna fare


gia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Gol o meno oggi di Pazzini, serve un giocatore capace di giocare a calcio al centro. Cosa che Pazzini non è


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Stessissima situazione dell'anno scorso: Avvicendamento Pato-Tevez, però Pato non parte e Tevez non arriva, perché se non l'avessimo preso a gennaio, quando era in rottura col club, non sarebbe arrivato più, di fatti... adesso Pato è partito, però dobbiamo vedere che combinano con Balotelli perché Balotelli secondo me va preso adesso(ancora rottura del club)e non aspettare a giugno perché fino a giugno possono cambiare tante cose e magari decidere di tenerlo. Detto questo mi sembra davvero inverosimile prendere Kakà e Balotelli a gennaio, li prendessimo entrambi potremmo seriamente puntare alla Champions; Roma, Inter e compagnia cantante dovrebbe solo farsi da parte.


Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da quel che si capisce dalle sue parole, martedì chiude per Kakà via fax/telefono e poi parte subito per Manchester.


Mi fai venire se scrivi queste cose.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] non è che poi voti per Silvio.....


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Nonostante i 2 gol Pazzini è osceno.Balo,pure se è un personaggione,ha le potenzialità da fenomeno.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri su Balotelli:"Berlusconi ha cambiato idea su Balotelli? Sotto l'albero c'è sempre qualcosa..."


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri su Balotelli:"Berlusconi ha cambiato idea su Balotelli? Sotto l'albero c'è sempre qualcosa..."



Ora nel caso non arrivasse,sarebbe l'ennesima figuraccia in mondo visione.Praticamente hanno annunciato di volerlo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Allegri su Balotelli:"Berlusconi ha cambiato idea su Balotelli? Sotto l'albero c'è sempre qualcosa..."



Ha fatto capire che arriva, chiaramente.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Ha fatto capire che arriva, chiaramente.



Mah, io non credo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

e che vuol dire sotto l'albero c'è sempre qualcosa o.o


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;103769 ha scritto:


> e che vuol dire sotto l'albero c'è sempre qualcosa o.o



Che sotto l'albero c'è qualcosa


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Io continuo a non crederci. Soprattutto dopo la doppietta segnata oggi da Pazzini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] non è che poi voti per Silvio.....




- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non crederci. Soprattutto dopo la doppietta segnata oggi da Pazzini.


.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;103769 ha scritto:


> e che vuol dire sotto l'albero c'è sempre qualcosa o.o


intende kaka sicuro...


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io continuo a non crederci. Soprattutto dopo la doppietta segnata oggi da Pazzini.



Non voglio credere che se tu avessi la possibilità reale di prendere un giocatore di livello,non lo faresti per la doppietta di un che definirei infimo rispetto al primo.Nel caso la trattativa non decollasse è per una semplice questione economica.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> intende kaka sicuro...


La domanda era su Balotelli.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

*Il dirigente del City Begiristain vuole sbarazzarsi di Balotelli a tutti i costi*

Mediaset


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dirigente del City Begiristain vuole sbarazzarsi di Balotelli a tutti i costi*
> 
> Mediaset



Allora lo prendiamo noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il dirigente del City Begiristain vuole sbarazzarsi di Balotelli a tutti i costi*
> 
> Mediaset


Adesso è dirigente nel City il Taxi ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi ne avrebbe fatti 6 al posto di quel morto di Pazzini


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora lo prendiamo noi.


Secondo me esplode alla grandissima Balotelli da noi, sarebbe messo nelle condizioni *ideali* per esprimersi.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Adesso è dirigente nel City il Taxi ?



Yes


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Gennaio 2013)

Può arrivare, ma di certo non per 37 milioni
Per me ne vale 20/25 al massimo, e sono stato generoso


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

non ci credo manco se lo vedo kakà +balotelli.


----------



## Re Ricardo (20 Gennaio 2013)

Lo ha detto in risposta a una battuta della D'Amico su Balotelli: "Alla cena di Natale ci era stato confermato che Balotelli non sarebbe arrivato"


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Beh, certo che un trio El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Robinho è tanta roba. Tecnici e pericolosi. Sarebbero una bella gatta da pelare per tutte le difese.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oggi ne avrebbe fatti 6 al posto di quel morto di Pazzini



Quotone,quell'aborto se n'era magnati 48346834654 prima della doppietta.


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque l'ipotetico arrivo di Balotelli dovrebbe implicare la partenza di qualcuno li davanti, altrimenti si rischia di avere troppa gente scontenta. L'arrivo di Mario mettere definitivamente out Bojan secondo me.


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2013)

Operazione Kakà più balotelli costa 100 milioni di euro spalmati in quanti anni volete ma sono 100 Milioni io nn ci credo che tirano fuori tt quei soldi , bisognerebbe prendere balotelli e nn Kakà


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2013)

Milan Channel chiede di Balotelli nelle interviste ai vari giocatori... direi che la trattativa è pressochè ufficiale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Operazione Kakà più balotelli costa 100 milioni di euro spalmati in quanti anni volete ma sono 100 Milioni io nn ci credo che tirano fuori tt quei soldi , bisognerebbe prendere balotelli e nn Kakà


Kakà dovrebbe arrivare gratis, per Balotelli mi auguro che non sforino i 20/25 milioni. Dici gli stipendi ? Ma credo che un 5 milioni a testa, come tetto massimo degli ingaggi, si possano concedere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Partirebbero Robinho e Abate , a fine stagione si cercerà di piazzare lo stipendione di Mexes, Antonini e se non dà segni di risveglio definitivo anche Boateng ( che però credo gioverebbe del ritorno di Kaka' ).

I soldi potrebbero saltare fuori.


Dimenticavo, potrebbe partire anche Pazzini e il suo contratto da


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque l'ipotetico arrivo di Balotelli dovrebbe implicare la partenza di qualcuno li davanti, altrimenti si rischia di avere troppa gente scontenta. L'arrivo di Mario mettere definitivamente out Bojan secondo me.



Beh l'addio di Robinho è imminente se non ora lo sarà in estate. Bojan tanto non lo riscattano.

Balotelli meglio prendero adesso. Perche non si sa mai che tra due mesi inizi a segnare a gogo o comunque inzia a giocare con una certa frequenza. Io comunque lo ripeto se sta al city non gioca e cosi salta la Confederations cup.


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Kakà dovrebbe arrivare gratis, per Balotelli mi auguro che non sforino i 20/25 milioni. Dici gli stipendi ? Ma credo che un 5 milioni a testa, come tetto massimo degli ingaggi, si possano concedere.



Si si intendo balotelli 10 milioni lordi per 5 anni più 25 milioni di euro cartellino = 75 milioni 
Kakà 2 anni e mezzo di prestito ma l'ingaggio sono 10 lordi a stagione.... Quindi 25 lordi 
100 milioni di euro io nn ci credo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ero lo scettico n.1 di questo forum sul mercato di Gennaio, ma è evidente che negli ultimi giorni le cose siano cambiate completamente, e vi dirò io credo che la decisione di provare a prendere seriamente Kakà e Balo sia veramente maturata dopo la piccola risalita del Berlusca da Santoro. Non credo fosse programmata da tempo, sicuro che sia un drastico dietrofront dettato dalle circostanze.
Quindi comincio a credere (sempre con le dovute cautele chiaramente) che a questo punto le possibilità di prendere Balo siano veramente molte, anche perchè pure la situazione del giocatore lo rende raggiungibile per noi come non mai (4 mesi fa quotava 40 ora probabilmente potresti strapparlo a 25 rateizzati, lui che verrebbe stravolentieri etc).
Che venga Kakà poi è ancora piu' probabile (salvo complicazioni inaspettate).
Poi va bè staremo a vedere.
Inutile dire che ci spero, e soprattutto Balo sarebbe veramente un gran colpo.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Milan Channel chiede di Balotelli nelle interviste ai vari giocatori... direi che la trattativa è pressochè ufficiale.



Allora mi sa che.....
















vabbè non voglio dir nulla


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Madonna. Arriva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si si intendo balotelli 10 milioni lordi per 5 anni più 25 milioni di euro cartellino = 75 milioni
> Kakà 2 anni e mezzo di prestito ma l'ingaggio sono 10 lordi a stagione.... Quindi 25 lordi
> 100 milioni di euro io nn ci credo


E tu vuoi dare 10 milioni a testa ad ognuno ?  massimo 5 a testa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Madonna. Arriva


Lui e Kakà ? Svengo...


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Madonna. Arriva



?


----------



## 2515 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Sì va bé vedere Balotelli e Kakà alla presentazione insieme..non avrebbe prezzo. Poi Balotelli potrebbe giovare dell'ambiente, della famiglia di nuovo vicina, di una titolarità quasi assoluta, dei compagni di nazionale..
Direi che Balotelli se si può riprendere al Milan lo può fare seriamente, poi andiamo. Ce lo vedete al Derby con la maglia numero 9 del Milan?XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> ?



Galliani ha detto che dipende da quanto si abbassa il suo valore, ha detto "se cala ci fiondiamo"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Dico, la mia era solo una sensazione. Non che sappia nulla o cose

Però il vento mi pare quello giusto


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sì va bé vedere Balotelli e Kakà alla presentazione insieme..non avrebbe prezzo. Poi Balotelli potrebbe giovare dell'ambiente, della famiglia di nuovo vicina, di una titolarità quasi assoluta, dei compagni di nazionale..
> Direi che Balotelli se si può riprendere al Milan lo può fare seriamente, poi andiamo. Ce lo vedete al Derby con la maglia numero 9 del Milan?XD
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ah, sì. Quella dichiarazione è stata riportata oggi pom


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà e balotelli per meno di 10 lordi a stagione nn prendono neanche l'aereo per partire


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me voi sognate un po troppo


----------



## Jino (20 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me, a sensazione, non arriva.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2013)

con questi due colpi vince le elezioni!!per questo io inizio a crederci,anche se so bene che è meglio volare basso per non rimanerci male poi se non arriva nessuno


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo fortemente sul giocatore, e le parole di Galliani oggi ne sono la prova.
E poi l'arrivo di Raiola in sede, nonostante le smentite, vorrà pur dire qualcosa.
Fino al 31 secondo me ci proveremo, e speriamo arrivi.

Ragazzi Elsha - Balotelli - Niang sulla carta è un attacco FENOMENALE.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo. Ma Tequilad cosa dice? Ottimista o no?


----------



## Dapone (20 Gennaio 2013)

non ci fosse quel piccolo piccolo problema nella difesa, sarei completamente soddisfatto.


----------



## Doctore (20 Gennaio 2013)

ma non capisco cosa gioca a fare mexes...Pure acerbi fa meno danni


----------



## folletto (20 Gennaio 2013)

Non illudiamoci ragazzi, io Ciuffo e gli sceicchi che ci fanno grossi sconti sul decerebrato non ce li vedo proprio. A me sembra che si continua con l'accattonaggio della scorsa estate. 

O.T.: vediamo piuttosto di non farci fregare altri Pogba dai gobbi o da altri


----------



## Milo (20 Gennaio 2013)

non mi uccidete ragazzi, ma preferirei prende prima 2 centrali di difesa con i suoi soldi che prendere solo lui...


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio: *C'è grande pessimismo per Balotelli*, la richiesta economica del City è molto alta e spiragli non ce ne sono. Per Kakà, invece, l'ottimismo regna sovrano.

C.V.D.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *C'è grande pessimismo per Balotelli*, la richiesta economica del City è molto alta e spiragli non ce ne sono. Per Kakà, invece, l'ottimismo regna sovrano.
> 
> C.V.D.



Con il City non si tratta...


----------



## Principe (20 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me può cambiare qualcosa sta settimana uno sei 2 arriva e potrebbe anche essere balotelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Gennaio 2013)

beh si sapeva balotelli non arriva ma si sa eh.


----------



## DennyJersey (20 Gennaio 2013)

Il Sun titolerà quindi che Mario diventerà un homeless e che la sua mobilia verrà messa all'asta fra le merci smarrite di malpensa???


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: *C'è grande pessimismo per Balotelli*, la richiesta economica del City è molto alta e spiragli non ce ne sono. Per Kakà, invece, l'ottimismo regna sovrano.
> 
> C.V.D.



Con tutto il rispetto per Di Marzio ma neanche lui può prevedere e/o conoscere le reali intenzioni di Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto dipende dai sondaggi del pdl!se berlusconi assapora la vittoria per me arriva!!


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, in un affare come questo, figuriamoci se Galliani e soci faranno trapelare qualcosa se non grande pessimismo. 
E' un affare delicato, non si può sbandierare ai quattro venti sicuramente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con il City non si tratta...


Dopo l'affaire Tevez...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affaire Tevez...



....che non è saltato per colpa di Galliani....


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto è che per loro, ad oggi, Balotelli è un peso se non morto quasi. Cercheranno di tirare la corda il più possibile quelli del City per farsi sganciare i soldi che voglio, ma una volta capito che nessuno pagherà mai quei soldi, lo lasceranno andare. E ricordiamo che gli sceicchi non è che siano proprio dei geni, anzi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....che non è saltato per colpa di Galliani....


Mi riferivo soltanto al ricordo che hanno quelli del City di noi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Gennaio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che per loro, ad oggi, Balotelli è un peso se non morto quasi. Cercheranno di tirare la corda il più possibile quelli del City per farsi sganciare i soldi che voglio, ma una volta capito che nessuno pagherà mai quei soldi, lo lasceranno andare. E ricordiamo che gli sceicchi non è che siano proprio dei geni, anzi.



....non sono geni ma ....non hanno bisogno di soldi....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo soltanto al ricordo che hanno quelli del City di noi.



....in affari i ricordi contano poco se porti i soldi.....


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Gennaio 2013)

Appunto per questo io non voglio credere che vogliano 37 mln per una riserva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....in affari i ricordi contano poco *se porti i soldi*.....


Eh...


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi: Balotelli è in attesa*


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo l'affaire Tevez...



C'è stato quello De Jong


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

In tutto ciò bisognerebbe anche capire qual'è la volontà di Mario comunque...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò bisognerebbe anche capire qual'è la volontà di Mario comunque...



Beh, non penso ci siano dubbi a riguardo


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, non penso ci siano dubbi a riguardo



Eh nel senso se fosse lui a fare pressione per venire non so quanto potrebbero tirarlo il prezzo... Comunque credo che a differenza di Kakà questa ce la portiamo fino al 31...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

A me sembra abbiano tutto pianificato minuziosamente... caso Kakà che si chiude domani e tormentone Balotelli che si apre per i restanti 10 giorni fino alla chiusura del mercato.
Su Balotelli stanno già scaldando i motori e preparando il terreno, con risposte ed interviste che sono cambiate gradualmente... si è passati da un _"mela marcia"_ ad un _"mi fiondo a Manchester appena possibile"_.

Così come per Kakà, si è passati in una sola settimana a un _"impossibile, fuori dal mondo"_ ad un _"domani forse si chiude"_.


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> a livello di sensazioni personali vedo piu' probabile un suo arrivo a giugno,quando con ogni probabilità robinho tornerà a giocare in brasile e bojan verrà rispedito al barça.Anche perchè a livello numerico saremmo in troppi davanti: elshaarawy,pazzini,robinho,niang,bojan,kakà e balotelli.Mi sembrano effettivamente troppe 7 punte per il prosieguo della stagione,considerando che siamo già fuori dalla coppa italia ed affronteremo il barcellona in CL(quindi siam fuori anche lì ),ci rimarrebbe solo il campionato.E avere a disposizione 7 giocatori per 3 posti non credo sarebbe una grande idea...



Kakà giocherebbe a centrocampo. O si passa al 4-2-3-1 con 4 posti per 7. In ogni caso Robinho si vende se arriva Balo, lui e Abate via e si pagano già 20 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

beh il city alla fine credo che sia contento che tevez sia rimasto ha fatto gol importanti, l ostesso galliani ha detto che il rapporto con il propietario e migliorato


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Beh l'operazione è difficilissima.La vedo molto dura,non tanto per la volontà del Milan,che l'operazione la vuole anche a costi importanti(22-23 mln),ma per il City che chiede cifre iperboliche e lontane dalla realtà(35-37 mln).


----------



## pipporo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In tutto ciò bisognerebbe anche capire qual'è la volontà di Mario comunque...



apunto, io lo seguo su twitter e non lo visto parlare una volta che sia di italia,serie a, milano, ac milan , ce solo epl e inglitera per lui


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo il Guardian è praticamente nostro.

Inoltre Balotelli deve pagare una multa da 340.000 € per l'intervento su Sinclair.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha smentito tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha detto: "Balotelli al Milan sembra una favola dei Grimm."

E allora che stia a Manchester a pagare una multa a settimana.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra una smentita sincera.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Si tenga la sua gioconda li...spero che brandelli non lo convochi per la Confederations Cup


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se continuasse a non giocare,perchè parliamoci chiaro,al City vedrà il campo col binocolo,la nazionale è meglio che se la scordi.


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh le parole di Raiola lasciano il tempo che trovano, smentiva anche Ibra fino a quando Galliani non partì per Barcellona...


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio Prandelli che dice "Se non gioca non lo convoco." Balo come minimo sfonda la sede del City con un auto per farsi cacciare.XD


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto secondo la Gazzetta a fine partita ieri Galliani ha promesso a Pazzini che non prendiamo un centravanti e puntiamo su di lui.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Intanto secondo la Gazzetta a fine partita ieri Galliani ha promesso a Pazzini che non prendiamo un centravanti e puntiamo su di lui.



Come anticipato... http://www.milanworld.net/la-doppietta-di-pazzini-vt3880.html

Al Milan funziona così: se uno disputa mezza partita (non mezza stagione) buona gli viene garantito il posto da titolare per anni e anni. Le promesse ad Abate, Abbiati, etc etc

Ecco perchè siamo ridotti così


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come anticipato... http://www.milanworld.net/la-doppietta-di-pazzini-vt3880.html
> 
> Al Milan funziona così: se uno disputa mezza partita (non mezza stagione) buona gli viene garantito il posto da titolare per anni e anni. Le promesse ad Abate, Abbiati, etc etc
> 
> Ecco perchè siamo ridotti così



Ma poi dai anche in ottica della cessione di Robinho sicura a Giugno sarebbe questo il momento per approfittare, in estate poi non si sa come va, soprattutto se siamo fuori dalle coppe... Madò non hanno un briciolo di cervello  Ci meritiamo questa mediocrità perchè i primi mediocri sono quelli che ci gestiscono...


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Se giochi nel Milan basta un gol per meritarsi anni e anni di contratto. Pensa come possono essere motivati...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Si dai Adriano


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Intanto secondo la Gazzetta a fine partita ieri Galliani ha promesso a Pazzini che non prendiamo un centravanti e puntiamo su di lui.


Se non dovesse arrivare Balotelli,come presumo,è per una questione economica,non certo per la doppietta di Pazzini.


----------



## Francy (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non dovesse arrivare Balotelli,come presumo,è per una questione economica,non certo per la doppietta di Pazzini.



Infatti, però sicuramente dovremo sorbirci Galliani che elogia Pazzini e fa credere che questa doppietta lo elevi a campione.


----------



## Harvey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se non dovesse arrivare Balotelli,come presumo,è per una questione economica,non certo per la doppietta di Pazzini.



Avrebbero fatto bene a non alimentare false speranze con le ultime dichiarazioni allora


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Voglio Prandelli che dice "Se non gioca non lo convoco." Balo come minimo sfonda la sede del City con un auto per farsi cacciare.XD



Questa va quotata!  
Ovviamente la penso anche io così e forse Abete ha detto qualcosa di simile ovvero che per il bene della nazionale sarebbe importante tornasse a giocare in italia.


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi chissene di Pazzini, se cediamo Robinho abbiamo lo stesso numero di attaccanti e se pigliamo balo cediamo robinho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> C'è stato quello De Jong


Se vabbè, capirai, affare di minor spessore.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Che balle sto Galliani deve sempre venire e giustificare tuttto


----------



## pennyhill (21 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Intanto secondo la Gazzetta a fine partita ieri Galliani ha promesso a Pazzini che non prendiamo un centravanti e puntiamo su di lui.



Quindi se consideriamo che Balotelli non fa il centravanti a tempo pieno, questa è un apertura.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è inaccessibile per il Milan,Galliani lo sa benissimo,ma dato che siamo in tempi "d'importanza mediatica" deve far credere di averci provato.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

I centravanti costano. Balotelli lo paghi il triplo di Pazzini.
Altro che promesse dopo aver segnato 2 gol!


----------



## Re Ricardo (21 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa rilancia su twitter le parole di Raiola: Oggi non c'è una trattativa. Il 31 gennaio?. Chissà.


----------



## MilanWorld (21 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola:"Oggi non c'è una trattativa. Il 31 Gennaio? Chissà"


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Mah.....



chi li comprende ha tutta la mia stima.Ora sto pizzaiolo perchè vuole farci illudere,alludendo a qualcosa???


----------



## 2515 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è inaccessibile per il Milan,Galliani lo sa benissimo,ma dato che siamo in tempi "d'importanza mediatica" deve far credere di averci provato.



veramente è una fregatura illudere in questo periodo, specie per il suo capo Berlusca, le elezioni sono dopo la fine del calciomercato, quindi se fanno figure di m***a è solo controproducente perché darebbero delusione ai tifosi.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

La trattativa c'è. 
Oramai noi tifosi sappiamo benissimo che se ci sono continue chiacchiere [vedi Thiago e Ibra] qualcosa sotto c'è.
E, a sensazione, secondo me sarà il nostro colpo degli ultimi giorni. Se non l'ultimo.

Daje


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

per me non viene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

vivete troppo nel mondo dei sogni e anche tanto, balotelli NON viene.


----------



## sion (21 Gennaio 2013)

non ce la minima possibilita' che arrivi,con kaka' avremo 6 attaccanti e con balotelli 7,impossibile anche perche' non verra' ceduta nessuna delle..... che abbiamo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo La Repubblica, nel caso non fosse raggiunto tra City e Milan l'accordo per la cessione vera e propria di Balotelli resterebbe aperta la possibilità del prestito fino al termine della stagione con obbligo di riscatto.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Va bene allora le continue parole non significano nulla.

Ai tempi di Ibra due anni fa pure..... ah no. lol. 

In sostanza, noi non possiamo più compare ma solo vendere. Buono a sapersi, ma cacchio


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104493 ha scritto:


> vivete troppo nel mondo dei sogni e anche tanto, balotelli NON viene.



....e se poi arriva?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e se poi arriva?


----------



## MilanWorld (21 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli sempre più verso il no anche perchè Galliani ha promesso a Pazzini che non comprerà altri attaccanti

Gianluca Di Marzio


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....e se poi arriva?



se arriva sono disposta a tutto a chiedere scusa a tutti ma non sarà cosi ne sono sicura.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Balotelli sempre più verso il no anche perchè Galliani ha promesso a Pazzini che non comprerà altri attaccanti
> 
> Gianluca Di Marzio



Beh riprende una presunta notizia della Gazza,che però è abbastanza fiduciosa sull'acquisto del ragazzo.Situazione strana.In Inghilterra tutti danno per avviato l'affare,come in Italia.Solo Di Marzio è pessimista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola: "Balotelli adesso no. Fino al 31, chissà..."

Eh vabbeh


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

tutte scuse, ora galliani si tirerà indietro con la scusa che puntano su pazzini tanto anche se ieri non avesse segnato era la stessa cosa.


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo La Repubblica, nel caso non fosse raggiunto tra City e Milan l'accordo per la cessione vera e propria di Balotelli resterebbe aperta la possibilità del prestito fino al termine della stagione con obbligo di riscatto.



Bisogna far passare il tempo, non vedo come Balotelli possa essere contento di rimanere là quando è sempre in panchina, ci sono ancora 10 giorni di mercato e qualcosa dovrà pur succedere.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104534 ha scritto:


> tutte scuse, ora galliani si tirerà indietro con la scusa che puntano su pazzini tanto anche se ieri non avesse segnato era la stessa cosa.



Infatti in Inghilterra si sono tutti rimbambiti allora 

Che arrivi o meno non lo so, ma che siamo pesantemente sul giocatore se ne sono accorti pure i sassi, senza bisogno che i vari Raiola [ma nemmeno tanto] e Galliani [tantomeno] smentiscano tutto eh.

Poi vabbè, Di Marzio


----------



## Jaqen (21 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, ci stanno ovviamente lavorando. Nemmeno un malato mentale può pensare che Pazzini sia la soluzione. È ovvio che stiano cercando di lavorare a fari spenti..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio è il più affidabile per le notizie di calciomercato in generale, ma assolutamente no per il Milan.
Infatti è praticamente il portavoce di Galliani, dice quello che lui gli suggerisce al telefonino.

Laudisa-Bocci per il Milan sono molto più affidabili di Di Marzio.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio è il più affidabile per le notizie di calciomercato in generale, ma assolutamente no per il Milan.
> Infatti è praticamente il portavoce di Galliani, dice quello che lui gli suggerisce al telefonino.
> 
> Laudisa-Bocci per il Milan sono molto più affidabili di Di Marzio.


Quotone!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan Channel fa sapere che non c'è nessuna trattativa per balotelli e che non ci sono possibilità di vederlo in Italia.*


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104566 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel fa sapere che non c'è nessuna trattativa per balotelli e che non ci sono possibilità di vederlo in Italia.*



Io di Suma non mi fido.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2013)

Anche secondo me Mario non arriva. Sia per un discorso di costi, sia per un discorso di gestione del gruppo. Fosse partito Robinho, forse...


----------



## DannySa (21 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me arriverà, è la situazione che porterà a questo, là non gioca, si è cominciato a parlare di Balotelli in tutt'altro modo rispetto a giorni fa, insomma è un classico in questo tipo di trattative.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

E 100, dai. Altre 100 pagine di nulla cosmico.


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel fa sapere che non c'è nessuna trattativa per balotelli e che non ci sono possibilità di vederlo in Italia.*



Ecco, appunto


----------



## smallball (21 Gennaio 2013)

fino al 31 gennaio ci son ancora 10 giorni....ce n'e' da scrivere


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri tutto rosa oggi tutto nero, ci proveremo, questo è sicuro


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Ma si sapeva che non sarebbe arrivato. Io non ci ho creduto neanche un po'. Fermo restando che comunque un'altra testa calda in rosa in questo momento non sarebbe stata il massimo, a me sarebbe piaciuto vedere Balotelli in rossonero. Però ovviamente il Milan non ha soldi per il cartellino... come al solito.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Gennaio 2013)

ma come ci provi? 25mln dove li prendiamo?
Galliani vorrebbe che il prezzo scendesso intorno ai 18 probabilmente.

non andremo da nessuna parte, e sono felice perché la squadra si deve fare in estate.

Kakà (per il grande esborso economico, per i tanti problemi affrontati, per la grande montagna scalata, per il grande affetto nei suoi confronti) e Balotelli (giovane, talentuoso, soluzione affascinante) sono 2 trattative che servono solo a distrarre i tifosi dai problemi veri.
Dove sono i centrocampisti VERI (non una seconda punta adattata)? Dove i difensori?

Siamo FINITI.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Gennaio 2013)

Rotfl il tipo di sky : la borsa di manchester quanto segna?
Mister antenna : troppo ancora troppo purtroppo
il tipo sky " ma entro il 31 ?"
Mister antenna "chissa.."


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Fulvio Collovati alla Gazzetta dello Sport sul mercato del Milan: ''Per quale motivo, con Pazzini che segna, il Milan insiste per acquistare Balotelli? Per quanto riguarda lo scambio Pazzini-Cassano, fino a un mese fa avrei detto che l’affare l’aveva fatto l’Inter, adesso Pazzini si è rifatto''.


----------



## Ale (21 Gennaio 2013)

si sapeva.


----------



## DennyJersey (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per una doppietta al bologna? Aspetterei.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Da Sky Sport, Galliani: "Niente soldi per Balotelli e Kakà? Esatto, infatti sono un pò giù di morale. Beckham? Per il momento è in Inghilterra, non arriverà nemmeno lui. Quanto vale Balotelli? Sempre troppo, purtroppo.."


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Gennaio 2013)

se non lo prendiamo in questa sessione pero  costa tanto ma è un investimento per il futuro assicurato.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;104888 ha scritto:


> se non lo prendiamo in questa sessione pero  costa tanto ma è un investimento per il futuro assicurato.



Per me, il mancato arrivo di Kakà può favorire quello di Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Gennaio 2013)

Per il mancato arrivo di Kakà può favorire solo questo:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Gennaio 2013)

dai e prendetelo sto Balotelli


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque ciò non toglie che l'arrivo di Balotelli dovrebbe per forza avvenire dietro alla cessione di un giocatore la davanti. Saremmo in troppi per giocare ogni 7 giorni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fulvio Collovati alla Gazzetta dello Sport sul mercato del Milan: ''Per quale motivo, con Pazzini che segna, il Milan insiste per acquistare Balotelli? Per quanto riguarda lo scambio Pazzini-Cassano, fino a un mese fa avrei detto che l’affare l’aveva fatto l’Inter, adesso Pazzini si è rifatto''.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Gennaio 2013)

Quanta ignoranza mamma mia.

E comunque siamo i soliti pezzenti


----------



## The P (22 Gennaio 2013)

Una cosa che è forse è stata presa alla leggera da molti di noi.

Ieri quando a fine partita *su Sky hanno chiesto a Pazzini di Balotelli*, lui ha detto le seguenti parole:
"Il mio compito è quello di far bene quando il mister decide di schierarmi".

Parole che, oltre ad evidenziare grande maturità da parte del Pazzo, sottolineano che per lui non credo ci siano problemi sull'eventuale arrivo di Balo e che sa che nel Milan la sua titolarità può essere solo una roba temporanea (almeno si spera).

Quindi non credo che Galliani gli abbia promesso niente.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Una cosa che è forse è stata presa alla leggera da molti di noi.
> 
> Ieri quando a fine partita *su Sky hanno chiesto a Pazzini di Balotelli*, lui ha detto le seguenti parole:
> "Il mio compito è quello di far bene quando il mister decide di schierarmi".
> ...



E se anche avesse fatto una promessa, abbiamo visto quanto valgono quelle di Galliani....


----------



## The P (22 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E se anche avesse fatto una promessa, abbiamo visto quanto valgono quelle di Galliani....



forse prima di fare l'antennista ha fatto il marinaio


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> forse prima di fare l'antennista ha fatto il marinaio



È amico di Silvio che sulle navi c'è stato.....


----------



## The P (22 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È amico di Silvio che sulle navi c'è stato.....



già, come ho fatto a non pensarci


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tassotti a Undici: "Balotelli mi piace molto, poi i costi riguardano la società"


----------



## Jaqen (22 Gennaio 2013)

Dai è palese che Allegri abbia chiesto Balo... Ricordate quando disse che via Pato sarebbe servito un attaccante giovane forte, quindi che avesse fatto la CL?...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E se anche avesse fatto una promessa, abbiamo visto quanto valgono quelle di Galliani....


Infatti. Ibrahimovic numero 10


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

In estate ci sarà da sudare per piazzare pazzini


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi c'è il deserto in Via Turati.
Qualcuno rintracci il pelato, dove si è nascosto?


----------



## Milangirl (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dai è palese che Allegri abbia chiesto Balo... Ricordate quando disse che via Pato sarebbe servito un attaccante giovane forte, quindi che avesse fatto la CL?...


e chi è che non lo chiederebbe


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oggi c'è il deserto in Via Turati.
> Qualcuno rintracci il pelato, dove si è nascosto?



Con Corona in uno scantinato di Quarto Oggiaro.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In estate ci sarà da sudare per piazzare pazzini



Ormai non credo si possa piazzare cosi a breve. E si sapeva sarebbe stato un giocatore "normalissimo" difficile da vendere. Mica sarà facile come vendere Gilardino a 24 anni. La tassa Pazzo la pagheremo a lungo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai non credo si possa piazzare cosi a breve. E si sapeva sarebbe stato un giocatore "normalissimo" difficile da vendere. Mica sarà facile come vendere Gilardino a 24 anni. La tassa Pazzo la pagheremo a lungo.



Gilardino l'abbiamo piazzato a 26 anni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ormai non credo si possa piazzare cosi a breve. E si sapeva sarebbe stato un giocatore "normalissimo" difficile da vendere. Mica sarà facile come vendere Gilardino a 24 anni. La tassa Pazzo la pagheremo a lungo.



Però agli occhi di un '' ignorante '' sta facendo bene Pazzini, al contrario di Gilardino che veniva criticato da ogni parte...E di presidenti e dirigenti che ne sanno meno di me, te e chi circola qua sul forum è pieno


Secondo me tipo lo Zenith o qualche squadra di Premier se lo potrebbero anche pigliare...Certo che anche noi a dargli uno stipendio così 


Roba che veramente, a prendere una punta forte con Paloschi e Niang in panca sei *a posto*


----------



## iceman. (22 Gennaio 2013)

L'unica sarebbe scambiarlo con poli


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola al Daily Mail: "Il Manchester City non ha intenzione di cedere Mario, attualmente c'è lo 0% di possibilità di vederlo con un'altra maglia, ma nessuno può sapere cosa accadrà fino al 31 gennaio. La clausola dell'Inter? Il City e i nerazzurri hanno un accordo, ma nessuno può vietare a Mario di scegliere una destinazione diversa."


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'unica sarebbe scambiarlo con poli



Eh, e la Samp dove li trova 2,7 milioni per stipendiarlo ? Ha un contratto fino al 2016 credo, dovrebbe stra-spalmare, solo 19 panchine di fila e una buonuscita potrebbero forse convincerlo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Continuano le voci su Balotelli e Goal.com riporta che si vocifera di una cena d'addio del calciatore con gli amici più stretti, organizzata sabato scorso in un ristorante cinese di Manchester.


----------



## Doctore (22 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Continuano le voci su Balotelli e Goal.com riporta che si vocifera di una cena d'addio del calciatore con gli amici più stretti, organizzata sabato scorso in un ristorante cinese di Manchester.


non arriva da noi ormai ne ho la certezza...basta vedere il caso kaka.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che se arrivasse e avere ancora tra le scatola Raiola.....


----------



## S T B (22 Gennaio 2013)

l'inter ha fatto la cavolata del secolo a venderlo dopo il triplete. Doveva vendere milito al real e tenersi il balo... ora dai cugini non ci torna. 
Noi ormai siamo dei barboni... ma speriamo nel colpo elettorale...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Gennaio 2013)

Arrigo Sacchi intervistato da Radio Kiss Kiss, ha dichiarato: "I rossonerii devono puntare decisamente sui giovani. Balotelli è un possibile talento che però fino ad oggi è stato un grande enigma. Una volta per vestire il rossonero dovevi avere delle caratteristiche tecniche, ma anche comportamentali. Prima c'erano tanti paletti. Adesso non so se è cambiato qualcosa. Il passato insegna che il Milan ha saputo gestire tanti talenti difficili. Kakà è un giocatore molto serio. Io davvero non conosco la strategia dei dirigenti milanisti. Non so se davvero intraprenderanno la strada dei giovani. Personalmente ho sempre preferito lavorare con i giovani perchè sono più recettivi".


----------



## 2515 (22 Gennaio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> l'inter ha fatto la cavolata del secolo a venderlo dopo il triplete. Doveva vendere milito al real e tenersi il balo... ora dai cugini non ci torna.
> Noi ormai siamo dei barboni... ma speriamo nel colpo elettorale...



Potevano piazzare Sneijder, Milito e Maicon e farci tranquillamente 100 milioni. 30 Milito e 35 minimo per Sneijder e Maicon, a testa. Hanno fatto lo stesso nostro errore nel 2007 dopo la champions, non imparano mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Certo che se arrivasse e avere ancora tra le scatola Raiola.....



Tra Rodrigo Ely, Salamon, Innocenti e quasi sicuramente Weiss tanto vale averne un altro.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli è senza casa*. La sua villa risulta sul mercato dall'11 Gennaio, ed è presente sul volantino di un'agenzia immobiliare. Prezzo: 16.000 euro al mese.


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Gennaio 2013)

poveretto ..cosi' giovane e costretto a vivere per strada.....elemosinera' un piatto caldo alla caritas.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli è senza casa*. La sua villa risulta sul mercato dall'11 Gennaio, ed è presente sul volantino di un'agenzia immobiliare. Prezzo: 16.000 euro al mese.



Sta a vedere che Goku Bargiggia per una volta ci azzecca... continua a sostenere come Drogba sia una balla per costringere il City a calare il prezzo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sperem


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Altalena Milan: *Galliani in mattinata ha visto Raiola per Balotelli*. E Drogba aspetta

Laudisa


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo ma non mi voglio piu illudere.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi io non vorrei che finisse come con Tevez e Fabregas.....

secondo me non c' è la volontà di prendere nessuno e al massimo di cedere Mesbah e Traorè....


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

se cedessimo Robinho al Fenerbache, e sarebbe possibile solo nel caso venga definitivamente panchinato anche nella prossima partita (e vista la differenza di forma e voglia con Niang è assolutamente probabile), ci sarebbe l'investimento su di lui o su Drogba.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altalena Milan: *Galliani in mattinata ha visto Raiola per Balotelli*. E Drogba aspetta
> 
> Laudisa



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altalena Milan: *Galliani in mattinata ha visto Raiola per Balotelli*. E Drogba aspetta
> 
> Laudisa


La fiscalità di Manchester c'impedirà l'affare.


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli, l'Italia si avvicina*

Gazza


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

mancano solo 9 giorni e non hanno la minima idea su chi puntare, prima kakà poi mario poi drogba :S


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli, l'Italia si avvicina*
> 
> Gazza


Io credo poco a questa possibilità,cioè come accontentiamo il City???Con quali soldi???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio tace sull'incontro con Raiola, e parla da mezz'ora di Drogba, come da copione... un altro segno che il buon Laudisa ha smascherato la copertura di Galliani, è durata neanche mezza giornata mi sa.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

sono proprio curioso di vedere come saremo messi il 31..........hahahahaaaaaaaaaa...............


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2013)

Stiamo solo trotterellando tra nomi altisonanti senza mezzo euro da spendere.

Ma dal 1 Febbraio il tifoso medio penso sarà parecchio arrabbiato


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> sono proprio curioso di vedere come saremo messi il 31..........hahahahaaaaaaaaaa...............



immagina 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Stiamo solo trotterellando tra nomi altisonanti senza mezzo euro da spendere.
> 
> Ma dal 1 Febbraio il tifoso medio penso sarà parecchio arrabbiato



io sono già arrabbiata ora perchè già so come finirà sto mercato.


----------



## pipporo (23 Gennaio 2013)

manca poco fino a " i tre giorni di condor "


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Il 31 Gennaio alle 19.01 la farsa di Galliani sui fantomatici obiettivi di casa Milan verrà finalmente smacherata.Non abbiamo manco i soldi per piangere e qui si parla di nomi che costerebbero un occhio della testa.Non arriverà nessuno,l'aver speso 6 mln per i 2 ragazzi è già tanto,oserei dire un miracolo.


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2013)

"Magina, uoi" cit.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

a mio avviso comunque il vero problema è uno solo.......
la mancanza di chiarezza con i tifosi!!

ovviamente sui giocatori che devi acquistare un po' di mistero e qualche affermazione strana per mascherare un po' le trattative ci devono essere e sono capibili, ma qui manca un po' tutto e lo dico guardando quello che poi si fa a livello pratico....


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Gennaio 2013)

tutto ma non drogba!sarebbe un acquisto a dir poco insensato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

In tre giorni abbiamo preso: Drogba, Balotelli e Kakà


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> In tre giorni abbiamo preso: Drogba, Balotelli e Kakà



Al 31 gennaio prenderemo sicuramente qualcosa e credo che non sarà piacevole la sensazione di questa "nuova acquisizione",anche se oramai siamo abituati.....


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me delle possibilità ci sono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Io vorrei dire la mia : 

1 ) non venitemi a dire che siamo senza soldi , i soldi ci sono ma non c'è la volontà di spenderli , devo ricordarvi i 100 milioni risparmiati da tutti i vecchi lasciati a casa + cessioni ? 

2 ) Balotelli drogba kaka .... tutto fumo negli occhi... non venite poi il 1 febbraio a piangere perchè non abbiamo preso nessuno o perchè abbiamo preso 2 ragazzini 

3 ) Vedo gente che schifa kaka o drogba... ma voi avete idea con chi stiamo giocando adesso ???PAZZINI ...cioè ragazzi schifate Drogba e abbiamo in attacco Spazzini che ne butta dentro 2 ogni 30 palloni... 

4 ) lasciamo perdere il lato economico , non è un problema mio !!! 
* io tifo il milan non l'ufficio contabilità del milan ..*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

* Per i bookmaker la quota del suo passaggio al Milan è crollata all'1,57%. Tutti gli indizi lo vedono out dal City.*

Laudisa


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2013)

Sperem, lasciamo perdere Kakà per favore, o arriva gratis e sono tutti soldi buttati per uno sfizio che non ci possiamo permettere e che non garantisce nulla per i 6 mln che gli dovresti dare, a quel punto tanto vale recuperare Robinho che a tutti i costi andrà venduto assieme ad Abate.
L'obiettivo n° 1 deve essere Balotelli, un giocatore che può giocare sull'esterno ma anche da prima punta e che ha solo 22 anni, dobbiamo solo ringraziare il cielo che le sue quotazioni non siano ai livelli di luglio 2012 dopo l'Europeo che ha fatto ma sinceramente c'era da aspettarselo, per me là non s'è mai trovato bene pur avendo l'allenatore che lo ha lanciato ma lo ha gestito malissimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106039 ha scritto:


> * Per i bookmaker la quota del suo passaggio al Milan è crollata all'1,57%. Tutti gli indizi lo vedono out dal City.*
> 
> Laudisa



Credo che Laudisa abbia sbagliato.Forse intendeva "crollato a 1.57".


----------



## Frikez (23 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa non sa veramente un tubo e pur di scrivere qualcosa cita i bookmakers inglesi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ero scettico sul mercato di gennaio e si sà. Ma dall'assist di Santoro fino agli ultimi giorni, il dibattito politico in tv continua a favorire un risalire seppur lento del PDL nelle preferenze. Quindi ora comincio addirittura a dubitare che Berlusconi rinunci cosi facilmente allo 'spottone' elettorale. 

A tal proposito, proprio ieri mi sono tornate in mente le sue parole della settimana scorsa, che avevano di colpo riaperto la querelle Kakà-Balo: *"Io credo che ci sarà un significativo (o massiccio, non ricordo bene) rafforzamento del Milan"*.
Ecco, non credo che per massiccio/significativo rafforzamento del milan intendesse il possibile acquisto del solo Kakà. Non tornerebbe. Credo che l'intenzione fosse proprio il doppio colpo Kakà-Balotelli.
Poi evidentemente ad un passo dal traguardo su Kakà, il Real ha ritrattato la sua disponibilità al prestito, e il Milan si è tirato indietro non essendo disponibile a nessun esborso per il cartellino del giocatore, visto che i soldi potrebbero essere tutti previsti per provare a strappare il cartellino di Balotelli nel caso ci fosse un ribassamento del City fino alla massima cifra raggiungibile per noi (che credo si aggiri tra i 20 e i 25 mln spalmabili). 

Tutto questo per dire che quello spot elettorale che Berlusconi vuole era e resta principalmente Balotelli. E questa volta credo che le cose dette da Galliani nei giorni scorsi corrispondano al vero. Si proverà a strapparlo fino all'ultimo giorno di mercato e se il prezzo raggiungerà quello sperato la cosa si farà. 

Non so se ce la faranno, ma le chances dico che ci sono sul serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola: "Non mi interessa trattare con nessuno, Balotelli rimane al City".*


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106052 ha scritto:


> *Raiola: "Non mi interessa trattare con nessuno, Balotelli rimane al City".*



Beh è la realtà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

già, io non so come si possa ancora credere che balotelli o drogba vengano al milan boh.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2013)

Stiamo solo perdendo tempo, invece di cercare giocatori alla nostra portata e UTILI


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me Kakà tra cartellino e contratto è un discorso di almeno 35 mld in tre anni!!
Balo 60 mld in tre anni e Beks si ripagherebbe da solo con gli sponsor per tre mesi (ma sai non piace più a chi per anni ha preso dei giocatori maturi)


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Goal.com la ragione dell'incontro Galliani-Raiola sarebbe lo sconto che il City avrebbe concesso scendendo il prezzo di Balotelli a 24 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Goal.com la ragione dell'incontro Galliani-Raiola sarebbe lo sconto che il City avrebbe concesso scendendo il prezzo di Balotelli a 24 milioni di euro.*



Galliani si è alzato e se ne è andato


----------



## The P (23 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Goal.com la ragione dell'incontro Galliani-Raiola sarebbe lo sconto che il City avrebbe concesso scendendo il prezzo di Balotelli a 24 milioni di euro.*



Su Twitter un tipo inglese ha scritto che il City ha abbassato il prezzo richiesto al Milan di 5mln di euro, quindi 24mln. Forse hanno preso la news da lì


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che Allegri sia stato chiamato in sede alle 19, e che ora sia in corso un vertice di mercato.

Non è legato a Balotelli, ho inserito qui solo perchè è il topic più recente...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Galliani si è alzato e se ne è andato


"Dobbiamo fare un sacrificio in tre, sennò Balotelli non arriva. Il City deve essere bravo a prestarcelo gratis senza diritto di riscatto, Balotelli deve essere bravo a pagarsi da solo lo stipendio e noi faremo lo sforzo economico di pagarci il viaggio aereo per Manchester, andata e ritorno!"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Su Twitter un tipo inglese ha scritto che il City ha abbassato il prezzo richiesto al Milan di 5mln di euro, quindi 24mln. Forse hanno preso la news da lì



.....Raiola non si muove mai per nulla...vedremo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare che Allegri sia stato chiamato in sede alle 19, e che ora sia in corso un vertice di mercato.
> 
> Non è legato a Balotelli, ho inserito qui solo perchè è il topic più recente...



Se anche fosse legato a Balotelli non lo sapremmo di certo.


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Gennaio 2013)

L'hanno scritto anche su eurosport. Boh.. non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pare che Allegri sia stato chiamato in sede alle 19, e che ora sia in corso un vertice di mercato.
> 
> Non è legato a Balotelli, ho inserito qui solo perchè è il topic più recente...


"Allora pelado, mi comprate qualcuno ?"
"Abbiamo preso Saponara"
"E arriverà subito ?"
"No, a giugno se Ghirardi sarà buono, sennò  "
"E per gennaio ?"
""


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> L'hanno scritto anche su eurosport. Boh.. non si capisce più nulla.



....Galliani negherà tutto.....


----------



## The P (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Eurosport il City ha abbassato la richiesta per Balotelli a 22mln di euro. Il Milan vuole inserire Mexes. La trattativa potrebbe decollare nelle prossime 24 ore.*

Non so quanto sia affidabile Eurosport sul mercato, comunque riporto la notizia.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Secondo Eurosport il City ha abbassato la richiesta per Balotelli a 22mln di euro. Il Milan vuole inserire Mexes. La trattativa potrebbe decollare nelle prossime 24 ore.*
> 
> Non so quanto sia affidabile Eurosport sul mercato, comunque riporto la notizia.




Addirittura a 22 milioni...chissà cosa ne pensa Silvio.


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

ruiu ha twittato che domani e' il giorno di balotelli al milan


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ruiu ha twittato che domani e' il giorno di balotelli al milan



....ma il giorno che lui ci lascia quale sarà?


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ma il giorno che lui ci lascia quale sarà?



ehhh prima silvio, poi ruiu


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ruiu ha twittato che domani e' il giorno di balotelli al milan



Letto ora. "Domani è il giorno di Marione". Sono vaticini da vero masochista questi.. non si lascia neanche 24 ore..


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ehhh prima silvio, poi ruiu



Magari insieme....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Letto ora. "Domani è il giorno di Marione". Sono vaticini da vero masochista questi.. non si lascia neanche 24 ore..


  meglio che chieda l'espatrio Ruiu


----------



## Albijol (23 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Secondo Eurosport il City ha abbassato la richiesta per Balotelli a 22mln di euro. Il Milan vuole inserire Mexes. La trattativa potrebbe decollare nelle prossime 24 ore.*
> 
> Non so quanto sia affidabile Eurosport sul mercato, comunque riporto la notizia.



Manchester City: 22 milioni e Mario è tutto vostro
Galliani: e se ci metto Mexes che sconto mi fate?
MC: 30 milioni + Mexes e Mario è tutto vostro


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Prendere Mario e far fuori il Bigodinnier sarebbe da godimento puro.....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quanto lo vogliono pagare sti ebeti?
Se è vero e non lo portiamo a casa, sono dei miserabili.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma quanto lo vogliono pagare sti ebeti?
> Se è vero e non lo portiamo a casa sono dei miserabili.




È l'unica occasione che abbiamo, speriamo bene.


----------



## The P (23 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma quanto lo vogliono pagare sti ebeti?
> Se la richiesta è veramente scesa a questo prezzo e non lo portiamo a casa, sono dei miserabili.



Che poi tempo fa non ricordo se Galliani o SB hanno detto "per i giovani possiamo spendere anche molti soldi"....


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Prendiamo Salamon e sbolognamo Mexes al City per abbassare il costo e prendere Mario, due piccioni con una fava.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Mesi fa dissi 20 milioni, si sa mai che una volta ci prenda

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Mexes fino a giugno è da tenere comunque, a meno che non lo sostituiamo subito con qualcuno di pronto, non Salamon di sicuro


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ma se riescono a sbattere nell'affare Mexes,con chi giochiamo in difesa?Acerbi-Bonera? 
Oppure risolvono la questione Salamon e buttano in campo un 21enne che fa il centrale in B da mezza stagione?
Comunque il problema non si pone,Ruiu ha parlato


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma quanto lo vogliono pagare sti ebeti?
> Se è vero e non lo portiamo a casa, sono dei miserabili.



Beh è da vedere se la cifra è realmente quella.Io ho seri dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, se c'è un reparto dove il City non ha bisogno di giocatori, è proprio al centro della difesa.


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mah, se c'è un reparto dove il City non ha bisogno di giocatori, è proprio al centro della difesa.



Forse per togliersi dalle palle Lescott?


----------



## Alex Keaton (23 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Che poi tempo fa non ricordo se Galliani o SB hanno detto "per i giovani possiamo spendere anche molti soldi"....



era "per LE giovani possiamo spendere anche molti soldi"


----------



## Clint Eastwood (23 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh è da vedere se la cifra è realmente quella.Io ho seri dubbi a riguardo.



Non lo so sembra poco anche a me, ma magari la forte volontà reciproca del giocatore e del club di divorziare sta facendo miracoli. Comunque speriamo sia vero.


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Io ci voglio sperare, ma temo troppo un perentorio..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

seeee sono passati da 37 a 24 ma per favore  ma poi non e che ogni volta che raiola in sede e per balotelli, ricordiamoci che stiamo trattando salomon che è della sua scuderia.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Forse per togliersi dalle palle Lescott?



Proprio perché dubito che riusciranno a trovare acquirenti per Lescott, che probabilmente guadagna anche più di Mexes.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

seee mi immagino Galliani
"La borsa di manchester segna 24? Siamo a posto cosi. Cosa segnerà la borsa il 31? Mah.."


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Usciranno dalla sede o da giannino giusto in tempo per "speciale calciomercato"...a volte viene il dubbio che siano d'accordo.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ci stanno prendendo altamente per i fondelli.In pentola non bolle nulla.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri dalla sede e uscito già da un pezzo verso le 20 l'hanno detto a premium poco fa.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che si diranno mai sti sarchiaponi,cioè devono fare le finte anche con le riunioni???Si stanno riunendo da 1 mese e avessero concluso qualcosa.....


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Il City dopo aver rifiutato la proposta da 28 milioni pagabili in sei anni potrebbe accettare una cifra inferiore qualora il Mialn fosse disposto a versare subito una prima tranche più cospicua. (goal.com)


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

6 anni???Non potevano cercare la rateizzazione in 28 anni???Ma che banda di musica....


----------



## DannySa (23 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il City dopo aver rifiutato la proposta da 28 milioni pagabili in sei anni potrebbe accettare una cifra inferiore qualora il Mialn fosse disposto a versare subito una prima tranche più cospicua. (goal.com)



Se fosse così basterebbe spedire Robinho, spedire Abate e saremmo pressoché a posto.
Però il tempo stringe, purtroppo e urgono i fatti adesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

No dai la rata dei 6 anni 

Se hanno veramente chiesto una cosa del genere al City, fossi nello sceicco quando il cellulare suono e vedo "dottor galliani" manco rispondo. Che poi ma come si permettono di fare cose del genere quando hai appena venduto pato a 15? I soldi li hai eh


----------



## Ale (23 Gennaio 2013)

cifra cospicua tipo....1 mln ?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se fosse così basterebbe spedire Robinho, spedire Abate e saremmo pressoché a posto.
> Però il tempo stringe, purtroppo e urgono i fatti adesso.



....secondo me Galliani le trattative per cedere Robinho ed Abate le tiene ferme proprio per capire se cedendo loro può prendere Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No dai la rata dei 6 anni
> 
> Se hanno veramente chiesto una cosa del genere al City, fossi nello sceicco quando il cellulare suono e vedo "dottor galliani" manco rispondo. Che poi ma come si permettono di fare cose del genere quando hai appena venduto pato a 15? I soldi li hai eh


I soldi di pato vanno a bilancio.


----------



## Principe (23 Gennaio 2013)

Fermi un secondo al di la della loro competenza e sul fatto che facciano mercato 0 okey , ma l'importante e' prendere un giocatore se balotelli arriva il 31 gennaio alle 17 del pomeriggio a me va bene l'importante e' che arrivi adesso nn critichiamo il come quando e perché una trattativa la sanno fare .... Il punto e' se davvero esiste sta trattativa e se arriva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Io fossi in Galliani offrirei 40 milioni e che non se ne parli più... dilazionabili in 40 anni però


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io fossi in Galliani offrirei 40 milioni e che non se ne parli più... dilazionabili in 40 anni però



Un mutuo praticamente ........


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Diciamolo però,in questa sessione stiamo vedendo tutto il meglio del repertorio del Pelato: comproprietà,prestiti biennali,stipendi dimezzati,ingaggi sfumati causa fiscalista,pagamenti in sei rate...Manca solo un bel parametro zero per luglio.
Fester EROE


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> I soldi di pato vanno a bilancio.



Si lo so ma sti sceicchi che importa?????? Hai appena venduto pato 15, basta fare i morti di fame. Ma non si vergognano?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diciamolo però,in questa sessione stiamo vedendo tutto il meglio del repertorio del Pelato:comproprietà,prestiti biennali,stipendi dimezzati,ingaggi sfumati causa fiscalista,pagamenti in sei rate...Manca solo un bel parametro zero per luglio.
> Fester EROE


La migliore è quella sualla "borsa di manchester segna 37" e " Ho sentito l'offerta e sono scappato"


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si lo so ma sti sceicchi che importa?????? Hai appena venduto pato 15, basta fare i morti di fame. Ma non si vergognano?



Così va,lo sappiamo benissimo,il cash di Pato non sarà usato per il mercato.Non si tratta di vergogna,ma di affari e loro ne stanno facendo ultimamente,solo che tali affari non combaciano con interessi del Milan,sportivamente parlando.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Diciamolo però,in questa sessione stiamo vedendo tutto il meglio del repertorio del Pelato: comproprietà,prestiti biennali,stipendi dimezzati,ingaggi sfumati causa fiscalista,pagamenti in sei rate...Manca solo un bel parametro zero per luglio.
> Fester EROE


L'ha già detto "Siamo a posto così" ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La migliore è quella sualla "borsa di manchester segna 37" e " Ho sentito l'offerta e sono scappato"



"Per gennaio basta così" dopo aver fatto zero acquisti non la dimenticherò mai


----------



## Tobi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Mexes è una balla nella trattiva balotelli, non esiste proprio.. per quel che ne so poteva andare all'arsenal ma chiedeva troppo d'ingaggio


----------



## The P (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La migliore è quella sualla "borsa di manchester segna 37" e " Ho sentito l'offerta e sono scappato"





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Per gennaio basta così" dopo aver fatto zero acquisti non la dimenticherò mai



Beh... non si può dire che Presidente e AD non sappiano fare cabaret


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Per gennaio basta così" dopo aver fatto zero acquisti non la dimenticherò mai



Pare a te che non abbiamo preso nessuno,cioè Filkor e Previtino Previti so tanta roba....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pare a te che non abbiamo preso nessuno,cioè Filkor e Previtino Previti so tanta roba....



Quasi mi dimenticavo di Carbonera,che,una volta recuperato dall'infortunio,sarà il nuovo acquisto in difesa


----------



## Re Ricardo (23 Gennaio 2013)

Soprattutto va notato che in questi ultimi due giorni Fester è letteralmente sparito, quando invece si faceva riprendere praticamente ogni sera.


----------



## Butcher (23 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quasi mi dimenticavo di Carbonera,che,una volta recuperato dall'infortunio,sarà il nuovo acquisto in difesa



Dimenticate del fiscalista chiamato da lui per trovare al Real una soluzione alla cessione di Kakà


----------



## Alex Keaton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 6 anni???Non potevano cercare la rateizzazione in 28 anni???Ma che banda di musica....



Ma che son scemi? Cosa credeono che le altre trattative si facciano spendendo cash 40-50 milioni?

Il Real deve finire di pagare Kakà (manca una rata), e così altri acquisti... a bilancio le rate non contano


----------



## Harvey (23 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Soprattutto va notato che in questi ultimi due giorni Fester è letteralmente sparito, quando invece si faceva riprendere praticamente ogni sera.



È successo altre volte eh, quando ha svenduto Ibra e Thiago non si vide per una settimana


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola è arrivato a Manchester per parlare con Balotelli e con il City. Vuole capire se ci sono i margini per una cessione di Balotelli in prestito, ma il City non vuole saperne. Il prezzo dovrebbe aggirarsi sui 25 milioni, soldi che il Milan non ha. Lo stesso Raiola preferirebbe una cessione a titolo definitivo


----------



## admin (23 Gennaio 2013)

Scende ancora il prezzo di Balotelli, ora il City chiede 25 milioni, ma *Galliani insiste con il prestito*. Dialogo aperto

Laudisa


----------



## Blu71 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Il Manchester City avrebbe deciso di abbassare a 24 milioni di euro il prezzo per la cessione di Balotelli. Il Milan potrebbe provarci proponendo un pagamento quinquennale.
La Stampa


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Gennaio 2013)

A 25 è da prendere subito


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Che strano...tutto anticipato.. il vertice con raiola e tutte le uscite su abate binho... non ho detto che mario è nostro ma.stiamo lavorando solo per lui. Kaka edrogba depistaggi


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

E' una cifra ragionevolissima, cosa stiamo aspettando? la befana?


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' una cifra ragionevolissima, cosa stiamo aspettando? la befana?



Galliani tirerà fino alla fine per spendere il meno possibile ma secondo me lo vuole prendere.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se va lì a chiedere il prestito, gli sceicchi manco lo fanno entrare


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se va lì a chiedere il prestito, gli sceicchi manco lo fanno entrare



....più che il prestito, che sa non gradito, chiederà una rateazione.


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque in Italia dicono 25mln, ma in Inghilterra dicono 20-22-24mln... ho letto una valanga di tweet.

La cifra è variabile, ma poco sopra ai 20mln. Si DEVE fare!

In tutto ciò la casa di Balo è in vendita.


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ho una news. Rateizzazione triennale.da.8 milioni. Questa è l offerta del Milan. Come fu per.Ibra


----------



## Frikez (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> "Per gennaio basta così" dopo aver fatto zero acquisti non la dimenticherò mai





_Se non esce nessuno non arriva nessuno._ 

_Robinho? Continuo a insistere ma lui vuole andare sulla spiaggia coi suoi figli, ho provato a spiegargli che la neve era sabbia bianca._ EROE


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Finirà con un prestito con obbligo di riscatto secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ho una news. Rateizzazione triennale.da.8 milioni. Questa è l offerta del Milan. Come fu per.Ibra



[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] per favore cita sempre la fonte, altrimenti sono notizie che non servono a nulla.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Gennaio 2013)

ma non si può monetizzare oltre che con binho e abate anche con boateng ? 

senza regalarlo però come ha fatto l'inter con sneijder


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

Gazzetta


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Signori, vi dico solo una cosa:"_Per gennaio, basta così_"


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Signori, vi dico solo una cosa:"_Per gennaio, basta così_"



Meglio non dar mai peso a Galliani per le sue dichiarazioni e comunque....ormai mancano solo 8 giorni...poi può dire quello che vuole.


----------



## DannySa (24 Gennaio 2013)

Considerando che ogni anno vendiamo qualcuno se vendiamo Binho + Abate e dopo aver venduto Pato i soldi per pagarlo 25 mln in 3 anni (mettiamo caso) ci sono tutti e non solo, si sono tolti ingaggi pesanti come i 4 mln insensati a Pato, si toglierebbero i 6 di Binho e anche quelli di Abate, uno spazio che permetterebbe di dare tranquillamente 6 mln a Balotelli e non solo.
Quindi non capisco sinceramente i 5 mln che vorrebbero dare a Kakà o pagare 8 mln per Drogba, sono soldi buttati lì per prendere un nome e magari non ti darà nemmeno la metà di quello che ha dato anche solo qualche anno fa (per Kakà facciamo anche 6 anni).
Se arriva Balotelli non avrebbe neanche senso l'acquisto di Kakà a meno che non venga venduto Boateng ma sinceramente un Boateng che comincia a diventare decente come mezzala non possiamo lasciarlo andare via per un 31 enne finito che ci farebbe ritornare al 4-2-3-1 e taglierebbe fuori un po' di gente.
Hanno aspettato forse troppo ma ora è il momento giusto per sferrare l'attacco, dovranno anche muoversi perché bisogna chiudere per il polacco del Brescia e un rinforzino a centrocampo è necessario.
Poi certo se ce lo tirano dietro Kakà e Drogba arriva gratis per 1 annetto e mezzo non piango mica..


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2013)

Lo devono prendere , senza scuse.


----------



## Lollo7zar (24 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani proporrà il solito prestito con diritto di riscatto a 24 milioni e poi a giugno chiede lo sconto di 10 milioni, ormai lo conosciamo gallina


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ancora con Balotelli???Per me so tutte balls,non c'abbiamo neanche gli occhi per piangere,quindi


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto l'articolo della Gazza e viene esplicitamente detto che il Milan non può andare oltre il prestito?.....



Maddai,ma fanno bene quelli del City ha prenderci per i fondelli....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Robinho? Continuo a insistere ma lui vuole andare sulla spiaggia coi suoi figli, ho provato a spiegargli che la neve era sabbia bianca._ EROE


Cosa ? Muoio 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ps Io dico che non se ne farà nulla, il nostro mercato di gennaio conterà alla casella arrivi: Zaccardo, Saponara(si fa per dire)e Filkor.


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola in sede del Man City.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli non arriva; al massimo se ne riparla a giugno.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> *Raiola in sede del Man City.*



L'articolo in questione parla che il Milan vorrebbe fare l'operazione in prestito con obbligo di riscatto e che ritiene ancora alta la valutazione di Mario,circa 25 mln e che non si se siano sufficienti le cessioni Binho e Abate(i soldi di Pato sono magicamente scomparsi).Io mi chiedo:ma che vogliono,che il City ci paghi per prendere Balotelli???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli non arriva; al massimo se ne riparla a giugno.



Ma quale Giugno,cioè se ora ci sono poche possibilità,con i soldi delle cessioni,immagina a Giugno senza champions.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'articolo in questione parla che il Milan vorrebbe fare l'operazione in prestito con obbligo di riscatto e che ritiene ancora alta la valutazione di Mario,circa 25 mln e che non si se siano sufficienti le cessioni Binho e Abate(i soldi di Pato sono magicamente scomparsi).Io mi chiedo:ma che vogliono,che il City ci paghi per prendere Balotelli???
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non abbiamo quattro banane per prendere Kakà figurati per prendere Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo quattro banane per prendere Kakà figurati per prendere Balotelli.



Il punto è che oggi abbiamo mezza banana,a Giugno non avremo manco la buccia,quindi è ancora più improbabile l'operazione Balo.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà a 20 mln è un furto con scasso. Ha fatto benissimo Galliani a ritirarsi, quelli del Real stanno fuori di testa. Un 31enne che non gioca mai 20mln? Allora per Pato avremo potuto chiederne almeno 30.
Detto questo credo che Balotelli possa venire al Milan. È giovane, milanista e il City non sa che farsene


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Kakà a 20 mln è un furto con scasso. Ha fatto benissimo Galliani a ritirarsi, quelli del Real stanno fuori di testa. Un 31enne che non gioca mai 20mln? Allora per Pato avremo potuto chiederne almeno 30.
> Detto questo credo che Balotelli possa venire al Milan. È giovane, milanista e il City non sa che farsene



Manca la cosa principale:li sordi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Vertice notturno a Manchester per Balotelli. Il City dice no al prestito e chiede 25 mln. La palla ora al Milan.*

Laudisa


----------



## Albijol (24 Gennaio 2013)

Abate e Robinho out e i soldi si trovano!


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

A meno che non si tratti di prestito secco non vedo come possa cambiare per noi, visto che abbiamo il bilancio che va da gennaio a giugno e, quindi, spendere adesso o a giugno è la stessa cosa. Comunque dai 25 in giù è un delitto non prenderlo, ma credo che non vogliano spendere manco per nulla. _Per gennaio basta così_ cit.


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Appena torno da lavoro posto delle news personali


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

BISOGNA prenderlo per 25. Non c'è altro da fare. Lo prendi. Punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi allo stato attuale è la stessa identica situazione di Kakà, uno costa 25 milioni e l'altro 20.

Con la differenza che il City non scenderà più dalla richiesta di 25 (ha già abbassato notevolmente), il Real potrebbe abbassare la pretesa (senza senso, assurda) negli ultimi giorni.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi allo stato attuale è la stessa identica situazione di Kakà, uno costa 25 milioni e l'altro 20.
> 
> Con la differenza che il City non scenderà più dalla richiesta di 25 (ha già abbassato notevolmente), il Real potrebbe abbassare la pretesa (senza senso, assurda) negli ultimi giorni.



Fra i due, a condizioni simili, prendo Balotelli, che, fra l'altro, guadagna 3,5 mln all'anno se non erro...


----------



## Principe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Fra i due, a condizioni simili, prendo Balotelli, che, fra l'altro, guadagna 3,5 mln all'anno se non erro...



Ne prende 5


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ma poi perchè il City dovrebbe accettare il prestito dopo la sceneggiata del contratto di Tevez respinto all'ultimo secondo?
Mansour si trova davanti gli stessi protagonisti un anno dopo.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ne prende 5



Ha mai rinnovato col City? Perchè il contratto di ingresso era di 3,5.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi perchè il City dovrebbe accettare il prestito dopo la sceneggiata del contratto di Tevez respinto all'ultimo secondo?
> Mansour si trova davanti gli stessi protagonisti un anno dopo.



Infatti credo che il prestito, e giustamente visto chi si ritrova davanti, non sia nemmeno contemplato.


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

dubito che abbia rinnovato in questi 2 anni e mezzo di city. prendera' al max 3.5 e anche venendo al milan di certo non puo' chiedere 5 mln!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola non chiederebbe MAI un contratto identico a quello attuale.Penso che chiederebbe minimo 4.5,in linea con i vari Mexes,Robingo,ecc.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Gennaio 2013)

Il City non può chiedere 25 milioni per Balotelli, la sua situazione è simile a quella di Pato. Mario è la quarta scelta in attacco, finisce spesso in tribuna, non è decisivo in campo: se trattiamo bene con 17-20 per me si porta a casa. E anche il giocatore non può pretendere un contratto più ricco visto che sta facendo schifo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Resta il fatto che o 20 o 25 vogliono cederlo definitivamente e non darlo in prestito.Ergo il Milan lo può prendere solo con la formula temporanea e quindi mi sa che è tutta una bufala.Non ci credo neanche un po'!!!


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Raiola non chiederebbe MAI un contratto identico a quello attuale.Penso che chiederebbe minimo 4.5,in linea con i vari Mexes,Robingo,ecc.



è questione di mercato. Balotelli non trova un'altra squadra che lo vuole, quindi al massimo si riprende lo stesso contratto fatto col City.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Resta il fatto che o 20 o 25 vogliono cederlo definitivamente e non darlo in prestito.Ergo il Milan lo può prendere solo con la formula temporanea e quindi mi sa che è tutta una bufala.Non ci credo neanche un po'!!!



Quello può darsi. Certo, farsi sfuggire Balotelli a 25 mln o meno sarebbe uno scandalo, soprattutto visto che abbiamo 15 mln di Pato che non vogliamo investire.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque,per dover di cronaca

*Secondo Sky Raiola è volato insieme all'avvocato Rigo per incontrari i dirigenti citizens.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Certo tra Kakà e Balotelli, tutta la vita meglio Balo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> è questione di mercato. Balotelli non trova un'altra squadra che lo vuole, quindi al massimo si riprende lo stesso contratto fatto col City.



Non ne sono così sicuro...
La situazione a Manchester dovrebbe essere davvero disperata per far sì che Raiola non giochi al rialzo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque,per dover di cronaca
> 
> *Secondo Sky Raiola è volata insieme all'avvocato Rigo per incontrari i dirigenti citizens.*



Chi è Rigo?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Il mitico avvocato che ci ha aiutato a comprare Carlitos


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha già incontrato cmq il city nella notte 



non capisco perchè al city non vada bene un prestito con diritto obbligo di riscatto tanto e ovvio che a giugno lo riscattiamo mah.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque,per dover di cronaca
> 
> *Secondo Sky Raiola è volata insieme all'avvocato Rigo per incontrari i dirigenti citizens.*



Il City avrebbe dato l'ultimatum. 25 mln, 48 ore per decidere, ora la palla passa al MIlan.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il City avrebbe dato l'ultimatum. 25 mln, 48 ore per decidere, ora la palla passa al MIlan.


_
"A quell'ultimatum siamo scappati via"(cit.Gallo er Pelado)._


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Il City non si siede al tavolo delle trattative per meno di 25 milioni. Per il momento il Milan non ha intenzione di spendere quei soldi.Entro 24/48 ore il City vuole sapere se il Milan ha intenzione di fare o meno un offerta. Per il momento Balotelli e sempre piu vicino al City.*

Di Marzio


----------



## MisterBet (24 Gennaio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> Il mitico avvocato che ci ha aiutato a comprare Carlitos



Quello è un procuratore, Giuseppe Riso...Rigo invece è l'avvocato di Raiola...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio ultra pessimista, anche se il City vuole una risposta definitiva entro il weekend, la trattativa non è iniziata e il milan non spenderà 25 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Che pezzenti,ma non si avvicino a giocatori simili senza cash.Basta fare figure di melma.Sempre sto maledetto prestito con diritto di riscatto.Hai ceduto Pato,cedi Binho e fai l'offerta di 25.Sono giocatori giovani che se esplodessero del tutto,li puoi rivendere anche a 50-60.Fanno bene quelli del City,mandate a casa sta combriccola di zampognari.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ultra pessimista, anche se il City vuole una risposta definitiva entro il weekend, la trattativa non è iniziata e il milan non spenderà 25 milioni.



Ovvio che non li spenderà,è tutto una farsa per far parlare di sè sui quotidiani.Non prenderanno nessuno,è lapalissiano.


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Io non so come si faccia ad essere senza un euro dopo aver smantellato un'intera rosa, mah...


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Che schifo di presidente che abbiamo......


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che pezzenti,ma non si avvicino a giocatori simili senza cash.Basta fare figure di melma.Sempre sto maledetto prestito con diritto di riscatto.Hai ceduto Pato,cedi Binho e fai l'offerta di 25.Sono giocatori giovani che se esplodessero del tutto,li puoi rivendere anche a 50-60.Fanno bene quelli del City,mandate a casa sta combriccola di zampognari.



Nulla da aggiungere. Se non hai soldi è inutile inseguire le chimere. Giustamente, giocatori come Balotelli non puoi pretenderli in prestito con diritto di riscatto, al massimo obbligo di riscatto. Se non hai cash è bene che tu sia trattato da pezzente. è come se Galliani cercasse di entrare all'Enoteca Pinchiorri coi buoni pasto.


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Conoscendo il City non ce lo danno. Perchè non abbiamo i soldi. Poi certo, se il nano decide di spendere cambia tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Io però sento puzza di bruciato per queste "48 ore" che Di Marzio ha curiosamente sottolineato.

Non vorrei che Suma stesse preparando i banner con qualche "preghierina particolare"...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Quello è un procuratore, Giuseppe Riso...Rigo invece è l'avvocato di Raiola...


Hai ragione, il calciomercato mi fa salire troppo sangue alla testa.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io però sento puzza di bruciato per queste "48 ore" che Di Marzio ha curiosamente sottolineato.
> 
> Non vorrei che Suma stesse preparando i banner con qualche "preghierina particolare"...



Stavolta no,non ci sono i soldi,quello del City è un ultimatum che nel calcio-mercato si usa per mettere alle strette un'altra società.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Conoscendo il City non ce lo danno. Perchè non abbiamo i soldi. Poi certo, se il nano decide di spendere cambia tutto.



Ma certo che non te la danno e non capirei il contrario.Siamo dei pezzenti ed è giusto essere trattati da tali.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Cos'è? Ce lo devono regalare?


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Cos'è? Ce lo devono regalare?



Pure se ce lo regalano non va bene, perchè Galliani chiede soldi per prenderselo. Siamo con le pezze al ****.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ora andiamo avanti co sta storiella fino al 31,poi il Galletto dirà,come preventivato:
"Abbiamo provato con Balo ma non c'è stato nulla da fare,come Ricky.Fa nulla,la squadra è ultra-mega-competiviva e quindi che dire.....



 ".


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Certo continuo a leggere che non abbiamo soldi dopo che ne abbiamo incassati 80.... diciamo le cose come stanno su, non prendiamoci in giro da soli. A quello ci pensa gia berlusconi


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Certo continuo a leggere che non abbiamo soldi dopo che ne abbiamo incassati 80.... diciamo le cose come stanno su, non prendiamoci in giro da soli. A quello ci pensa gia berlusconi



I soldi realmente non ci sono più,sono andati a bilancio per coprire l'ultimo disavanzo,è la realtà.Berlu non ha voluto cacciare 1 euro e quindi senza l'unico modo per ripianare alle perdita era cedere i Top.Guarda poi che a me è venuto il dubbio che sia stati ceduti a quelle cifre,credo il cash sia anche inferiore.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Certo continuo a leggere che non abbiamo soldi dopo che ne abbiamo incassati 80.... diciamo le cose come stanno su, non prendiamoci in giro da soli. A quello ci pensa gia berlusconi



Di qesti 80 c'era da coprire un buco di bilancio di 60, 10 circa per il mercato li abbiamo spesi. Il fatto è che adesso stanno scomparendo i 15 di Pato, magicamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio sul particolare della presunta disdetta di Balo per la casa in affitto aggiunge che il contratto scade il 31 gennaio, visto che durava un anno,siglato a febbraio dello scorso anno. Nei prossimi giorni verrà rinnovato e non è stato disdetto nulla.*


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

ho letto una news dove in pratica si dice che la covisoc impedisce al milan, cosi come all'inter e la juve di fare mercato per colpa dell'eccessivo indebitamento..stiamo parlando del nulla ( ma no?  )


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

trattativa veramente difficile, gli sceicchi hanno i soldi ma anche il cervello... ecco la news che avevo accennato di darvi

In via turati l'offerta ufficiale fatta dal Milan al City è: Prestito Oneroso di 8 Milioni, piu 8 nel 2014 + 8 nel 2015... sulla falsa riga dell'affare Ibrahimovic per un totale di 24 milioni di euro, lo avevo scritto già da ieri sera, ed oggi è stato confermato

La posizione del City: Cessione a Titolo definitivo Per 24 milioni di euro, si sono rotti dei comportamenti di Balotelli... e di Raiola.......

Piano B del Milan: 18 Milioni per averlo a titolo definitivo..... è molto molto difficile... chi mi informa si chiama per iniziali T.M non direttamente ma quasi............


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ho letto una news dove in pratica si dice che la covisoc impedisce al milan, cosi come all'inter e la juve di fare mercato per colpa dell'eccessivo indebitamento..stiamo parlando del nulla ( ma no?  )



Riguarda le operazione di mercato in Italia.


----------



## Dapone (24 Gennaio 2013)

48 ore e anche questa pagliacciata è finita


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Gennaio 2013)

e' giusto fare una controofferta :

o 18 milioni subito oppure 25 milioni pagabili in 5 anni

48 ore per decidere.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Gennaio 2013)

Non è affatto impossibile a livello di richieste. ANZI

38M erano effettivamente esagerati, ma 24/25 o giù di li sono un prezzo onesto per un giocatore giovane che POTREBBE risultare forte


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi, intervistato da Barbara Palombelli per Radio 2, chiude le porte sia a Balotelli che a Kakà. Ha affermato che i due obiettivi costano troppi soldi, Galliani prova a fare le sue trattative ma poi anche lui si arrende di fronte alla realtà dei fatti.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi, intervistato da Barbara Palombelli per Radio 2, chiude le porte sia a Balotelli che a Kakà. Ha affermato che i due obiettivi costano troppi soldi, Galliani prova a fare le sue trattative ma poi anche lui si arrende di fronte alla realtà dei fatti.*



Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## Butcher (24 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani sarà il dirigente di calcio più frustrato al mondo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ne prende 5



No, ne prende 3,5


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi, intervistato da Barbara Palombelli per Radio 2, chiude le porte sia a Balotelli che a Kakà. Ha affermato che i due obiettivi costano troppi soldi, Galliani prova a fare le sue trattative ma poi anche lui si arrende di fronte alla realtà dei fatti.*



Beh,sai qual è la novità.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ridicolo Pellegatti che prima a Studio Sport parlava sia di Kakà che di Balotelli come concrete possibilità. Per carità!


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arrivano arrivano, tutti e 2.


----------



## Snake (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ridicolo Pellegatti che prima a Studio Sport parlava sia di Kakà che di Balotelli come concrete possibilità. Per carità!



_Kaka in panchina con l'Atalanta_


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

ma va si sapeva, dice che per i giovani sarebbe disposto pure a spendere e poi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> _Kaka in panchina con l'Atalanta_


Con la sua vocina servizievole, illusa e ciarlatana.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Per Ruiu oggi arrivo di Balotelli a Milano e domani visite mediche per Kakà.
Dico solo questo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

almeno una volta con le elezioni arrivava sempre un campione invece ora manco piu quello, ma a cosa serve berlusconi? a NIENTE

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Berlusca:"non possiamo giocare a monopoli”.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ma perchè siete così catastrofici ? Non vi capisco, manco partiva Raiola se non lo volevamo prendere, è partito *oggi*.


Cioè dai, stiamo tirando la corda ma mi sembra molto probabile ormai questo affare, mi stupirei che non si realizzasse.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

24mln è un prezzo piu' che congruo per Balotelli, inutile dirlo lo so, ma volgio ribadire che stiamo appunto parlando di un giocatore giovanissimo dalle elevate potenzialità tecniche (quanti ce ne sono di attaccanti di questo valore attualmente sul mercato a questa cifra?). Mai come in questo caso sarebbe uno sforzo economico giusto (al contrario di Kakà o Drogba).
Spero davvero che non mi deludano anche questa volta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Per inciso: solo con Balotelli si potrebbe iniziare a contrastare seriamente la Juventus.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per Ruiu oggi arrivo di Balotelli a Milano e domani visite mediche per Kakà.
> Dico solo questo.


ok allora non arriva veramente nessuno!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma perchè siete così catastrofici ? Non vi capisco, manco partiva Raiola se non lo volevamo prendere, è partito *oggi*.
> 
> 
> Cioè dai, stiamo tirando la corda ma mi sembra molto probabile ormai questo affare, mi stupirei che non si realizzasse.


ero fiducioso ma le dichiarazioni di berlusconi mi hanno un pò demoralizzato


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;106676 ha scritto:


> almeno una volta con le elezioni arrivava sempre un campione invece ora manco piu quello, ma a cosa serve berlusconi? a NIENTE



Sarò ripetitivo, ma mi spieghi quando effettivamente è successa una cosa del genere? Inciso, nel 2001 la campagna acquisti è arrivata DOPO le elezioni, non prima. Berlusconi il Milan lo usa in altro modo, con le pagliacciate, i teatrini che stiamo subendo, con "dichiarazioni elettorali" (non compreremo Hamsik per gli amici napoletani), non con gli acquisti veri, che sono pianificati in ben altra maniera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Gennaio 2013)

Io ripeto che di politica e strategie elettorali non ne capisco nulla, ma da ignorante credo che farsi vedere parsimonioso e non spendaccione agli occhi degli italiani sia più vantaggioso per lui.
Le elezioni sono quasi diventati un clamoroso boomerang per noi, altrochè!


----------



## Ale (24 Gennaio 2013)

ma a mancini non piace proprio mexes? un po di sconto magari..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per Ruiu oggi arrivo di Balotelli a Milano e domani visite mediche per Kakà.
> Dico solo questo.


Madonna Ruiu... ma che ha ? Sta male ? Ha qualche problema ? Perché si ostina a sparare cavolata ? Chi era quel giornalista che lo perculava ? Non lo teme ? Le ha già preparate le carte per l'espatrio ? Boh... Ruiu: un uomo, un perché.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ripeto che di politica e strategie elettorali non ne capisco nulla, ma da ignorante credo che farsi vedere parsimonioso e non spendaccione agli occhi degli italiani sia più vantaggioso per lui.
> Le elezioni sono quasi diventati un clamoroso boomerang per noi, altrochè!



Io la vedevo cosi, ma dietro a Berlusconi non ci si puo' tanto andare, è indubbio che la sua repentina dichiarazione sul rafforzamento del Milan sia arrivata quando si è cominciare a narrare di una sua minima risalita nei consensi. Quindi in questo momento egli crede davvero che il colpo di mercato pro-Milan gli gioverebbe, altrimenti con la situazione societarià che ci propinano da un po' vera o presunta che sia, di sicuro non ci sarebbe stato nessun tentativo per un giocatore cosi costoso. 
Dopodichè io credo che si sbagli, ma questo conta poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma perchè siete così catastrofici ? Non vi capisco, manco partiva Raiola se non lo volevamo prendere, è partito *oggi*.
> 
> 
> Cioè dai, stiamo tirando la corda ma mi sembra molto probabile ormai questo affare, mi stupirei che non si realizzasse.


È il tuo ottimismo ad essere ingiustificabile


----------



## iceman. (24 Gennaio 2013)

Boh ma silvio sta male? prima dice che a gennaio ci rinforzeremo in modo consistente ora niente piu'?? 

Ahh gia' per gennaio basta cosi'


----------



## ed.vedder77 (24 Gennaio 2013)

...mi chiedo come fa a pretendere di essere una persona credibile,specie in sto periodo di campagna elettorale...sarebbero da internare quelli che hanno il coraggio di votare per uno cosi...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ...mi chiedo come fa a pretendere di essere una persona credibile,specie in sto periodo di campagna elettorale...sarebbero da internare quelli che hanno il coraggio di votare per uno cosi...



.....non abbiamo strutture sufficienti.....


----------



## Dapone (24 Gennaio 2013)

quindi mi state dicendo che andiamo a Manchester con i caschi?


----------



## runner (24 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi a me l' idea di prendere Balo non è mai piaciuta e preferisco puntare seriamente su altri ruoli per rafforzare la squadra, ma questo tira e molla è solo deleterio......


----------



## Principe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Questi continui commenti e commistioni tra calcio e politica hanno stufato , limitatevi a commentare quello che succede se poi vi fa così schifo Berlusca potete astenervi dal rifare finché nn cede la società al momento c'è lui ma non si può tutte le volte avere 50 pagine di commenti che c'entrano che la politica non è' la sezione adatta....


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questi continui commenti e commistioni tra calcio e politica hanno stufato , limitatevi a commentare quello che succede se poi vi fa così schifo Berlusca potete astenervi dal rifare finché nn cede la società al momento c'è lui ma non si può tutte le volte avere 50 pagine di commenti che c'entrano che la politica non è' la sezione adatta....



Beh al Milan è tutto collegato.....


----------



## Principe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh al Milan è tutto collegato.....



Ma guarda nn credo non ci ho mai creduto nel bene e nel male .... Perché secondo me il calcio ha sempre spostato praticamente nulla .... Ma nn dico che uno nn possa criticare la società sono il primo però come dice morto che parla.... Sta storia di se lo intasca il presidente il giocattolo di Berlusconi cioè sono commenti superficiali , io direi che il Milan di può criticare eccome per la sua politica societaria, contraddizioni, poca chiarezza , figure da barboni in giro per l'Europa ecc okey la battute ma basta politica


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma guarda nn credo non ci ho mai creduto nel bene e nel male .... Perché secondo me il calcio ha sempre spostato praticamente nulla .... Ma nn dico che uno nn possa criticare la società sono il primo però come dice morto che parla.... Sta storia di se lo intasca il presidente il giocattolo di Berlusconi cioè sono commenti superficiali , io direi che il Milan di può criticare eccome per la sua politica societaria, contraddizioni, poca chiarezza , figure da barboni in giro per l'Europa ecc okey la battute ma basta politica


Aspè,qui nessuno dice che se l'intasca(o quantomeno io).Ho detto semplicemente che vanno a bilancio,non che se li fotta lui.


----------



## Principe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè,qui nessuno dice che se l'intasca(o quantomeno io).Ho detto semplicemente che vanno a bilancio,non che se li fotta lui.



Non mi riferivo a te parlo in generale ..... La questione non si può ridurre a Berlusconi nn ci mette i soldi ..... È' molto molto più complicato come sicuramente sai bene ... È' un problema di gestione della società ......


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Gennaio 2013)

Houdini faceva sparire gli elfanti,Fester e Ilvio fanno sparire gli incassi delle cessioni.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Gennaio 2013)

sarebbe la cifra più alta mai spesa dopo Rui Costa.
Non esiste che Galliani va lì con 25mln.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È il tuo ottimismo ad essere ingiustificabile



Ma scherzi ? Dai mollate la scaramanzia, sta arrivando


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi ? Dai mollate la scaramanzia, sta arrivando



io non sarei cosi ottimista


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Se vendiamo Abate e Robinho qualche speranza la possiamo coltivare....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma scherzi ? Dai mollate la scaramanzia, sta arrivando


Sei peggio di Ruiu


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> io non sarei cosi ottimista



È perché, per una smentita uguale a quelle prima del ''ci fiondiamo''?


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È perché, per una smentita uguale a quelle prima del ''ci fiondiamo''?



no mica per berlusconi!!però credo che possa esserci qualche intoppo di troppo,che puntualmente emerge ogni volta che trattiamo qualche giocatore di un certo livello


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sarebbe la cifra più alta mai spesa dopo Rui Costa.
> Non esiste che Galliani va lì con 25mln.



Ronaldiho, Nesta, Pato, Bilardino...


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sei peggio di Ruiu



Piano con le offese


----------



## Alex Keaton (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ronaldiho, Nesta, Pato, Bilardino...



L'ultimo acquist di quel gruppo è targato Estate 2008


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> L'ultimo acquist di quel gruppo è targato Estate 2008



C'è anche Ibra, che alla fine è costato 24 mln...


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan potrebbe tornare alla carica per Balotelli usando quando ricavato dalla cessione di Pato (15 milioni) e da quella ritenuta ormai prossima di Abate allo Zenit (12 milioni).


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset il Milan potrebbe tornare alla carica per Balotelli usando quando ricavato dalla cessione di Pato (15 milioni) e da quella ritenuta ormai prossima di Abate allo Zenit (12 milioni).



A Sportmediaset fanno i conti senza l'oste.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

si e come facciamo in 7 giorni  conta che abate non si chiude domani quindi slittera a lunedi come si fa in tre giorni, ma perchè sti giornalisti continuano a illudere per chi ancora ci crede


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;107293 ha scritto:


> si e come facciamo in 7 giorni  conta che abate non si chiude domani quindi slittera a lunedi come si fa in tre giorni, ma perchè sti giornalisti continuano a illudere per chi ancora ci crede



Se hai i soldi chiudi in poche ore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se hai i soldi chiudi in poche ore.



e ma il problema e quello, pensano solo a metterli da parte, poi metti caso ma come siamo poi li davanti siamo in troppi dai, conta che robinho non va piu via, dell'offerta della turchia non la prende manco in considerazione, non si tratta di tuchia,francia ecc lui vuole tornare in brasile non andare in altri paesi


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;107306 ha scritto:


> e ma il problema e quello, pensano solo a metterli da parte, poi metti caso ma come siamo poi li davanti siamo in troppi dai, conta che robinho non va piu via, dell'offerta della turchia non la prende manco in considerazione, non si tratta di tuchia,francia ecc lui vuole tornare in brasile non andare in altri paesi



.....se la trattiva per Balotelli si fa seria forse Robinho lo mandano in Brasile subito accettando l'offerta del Santos.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

È vero che hanno solo il campionato, ma in teoria se il City lo vendesse, non dovrebbe poi andare alla ricerca di una punta? 
Se si rompe uno tra Aguero, Dzeko e Tevez, restano con due punte. Ci sarebbe Guidetti, che ha ripreso ad allenarsi, ma è quasi un anno che non gioca.


----------



## The P (24 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> È vero che hanno solo il campionato, ma in teoria se il City lo vendesse, non dovrebbe poi andare alla ricerca di una punta?
> Se si rompe uno tra Aguero, Dzeko e Tevez, restano con due punte. Ci sarebbe Guidetti, che ha ripreso ad allenarsi, ma è quasi un anno che non gioca.



Considera che di queste solitamente ne giocano solo 1-2.


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> È vero che hanno solo il campionato, ma in teoria se il City lo vendesse, non dovrebbe poi andare alla ricerca di una punta?
> Se si rompe uno tra Aguero, Dzeko e Tevez, restano con due punte. Ci sarebbe Guidetti, che ha ripreso ad allenarsi, ma è quasi un anno che non gioca.



Se pensi che il Chelsea iniziò la stagione 2006-2007 coi soli Drogba e Shevchenko giocando col 4-4-2 . è vero, c'era anche Salomon Kalou, ma allora di mestiere faceva la punta esterna.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Considera che di queste solitamente ne giocano solo 1-2.



Due tra Tevez, Aguero e Dzeko giocano sempre, si bloccasse uno di loro, con Guidetti che non offre garanzie fisiche, resterebbero senza una punta di riserva. Ed è evidente che in queste condizioni Balotelli non te lo daranno mai in prestito, perché con i soldi della cessione andrebbero su un altro obiettivo.
È anche il motivo per cui non possono arrivare al 31 agosto, vero che sono il City e che non hanno problemi a tirare fuori i quattrini, ma arrivare all'ultimo mento utile non gli conviene.



Francy ha scritto:


> Se pensi che il Chelsea iniziò la stagione 2006-2007 coi soli Drogba e Shevchenko giocando col 4-4-2 . è vero, c'era anche Salomon Kalou, ma allora di mestiere faceva la punta esterna.



Ma poi con il ritorno al 4-3-3 tanto amato da Mourinho, con Kalou, Robben, Wright, Cole e i due da te citati, erano due per ruolo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

Le dichiarazioni mattutine del nano sul tempi non adatti a certi esborsi sembrano essere altro spot elettorale, stavolta pero' di senso decisamente contrario... 
Che dire, cominciavo davvero a credere che potesse finalmente mettere mano al portafogli...ma a questo punto la cosa è indubbiamente tornata molto difficile se non impossibile. Come difficile mi sembra anche la possibilità che i soldi possano arrivare dalla cessione di Abate sommata ai soldi di Pato. 

Nonostante tutto aspetterei comunque le prossime ore prima di sentenziare.
Con questi pazzi non si mai


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni mattutine del nano sul tempi non adatti a certi esborsi sembrano essere altro spot elettorale, stavolta pero' di senso decisamente contrario...
> Che dire, cominciavo davvero a credere che potesse finalmente mettere davvero mano al portafogli...ma a questo punto la cosa è indubbiamente tornata molto difficile se non impossibile. Come difficile mi sembra anche la possibilità che i soldi possano arrivare dalla cessione di Abate sommata ai soldi di Pato.
> Nonostante tutto aspetterei comunque le prossime ore prima di sentenziare.
> Con questi pazzi non si mai



Chiudere il mercato senza un "colpo" sarebbe un fallimento per Silvio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiudere il mercato senza un "colpo" sarebbe un fallimento per Silvio.



Potrebbe essere, come potrebbe pero' tranquillamente spacciarlo come un atto di responsabilità, fenomeno com'è.
Da anni ormai costui è una scheggia impazzita, pensa, dice e fà tutto e il contrario di tutto. 
Boh, staremo a vedere. Ci spero ancora anch'io, ma un po' meno.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere, come potrebbe pero' tranquillamente spacciarlo come un atto di responsabilità, fenomeno com'è.
> Da anni ormai costui è una scheggia impazzita, pensa, dice e fà tutto e il contrario di tutto.
> Boh, io ci spero ancora. Staremo a vedere



Lui può spacciarlo per quello che vuole ma sa bene che se non spende non guadagna nulla elettoralmente.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

E ma se non spende magari è perchè gli uktimi sondaggi che ha avuto ieri gli hanno detto che non puo' vincere comunque.
Oppure ha avuto un momento di lucidità e ha realizzato che la gente non è cosi stupida o tutta cosi incosciente di sti tempi.
Ripeto potrebbe essere come dici non ci piove, ma col nano nulla è sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> E ma se non spende magari è perchè gli uktimi sondaggi che ha avuto ieri gli hanno detto che non puo' vincere comunque.
> Oppure ha avuto un momento di lucidità e ha realizzato che la gente non è cosi stupida o tutta cosi incosciente di sti tempi.
> Ripeto potrebbe essere come dici non ci piove, ma col nano nulla è sicuro.



Silvio ci ha abituato a non fidarci di lui.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Silvio ci ha abituato a non fidarci di lui.



Di sicuro, nel bene e nel male. Difatti ci spero ancora


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

Come ho detto in altro topic, imho il Milan è servito a Berlusconi per un ritorno d’immagine, di cui ormai non ha più bisogno.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in altro topic, imho il Milan è servito a Berlusconi per un ritorno d’immagine, di cui ormai non ha più bisogno.



....allora si facesse da parte vendendo a chi ha da metterci passione e soldi, soprattutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in altro topic, imho il Milan è servito a Berlusconi per un ritorno d’immagine, di cui ormai non ha più bisogno.


E lo gestisce affinché non ci debba rimettere più niente di tasca sua.


----------



## admin (24 Gennaio 2013)

La missione per *Balotelli* non è andata molto bene. Niente prestito. Il City è disposto a trattare per un *minimo di 25 milioni di euro*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Ci vuole il cash, si sa. Zaccardo e


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Contatti Raiola - Juve per Balotelli, ma anche loro lo vorrebbero in prestito e il City non lo molla.

by Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (24 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Contatti Raiola - Juve per Balotelli, ma anche loro lo vorrebbero in prestito e il City non lo molla.
> 
> by Di Marzio



Semplice manovra di disturbo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno abbatta dumbaghi.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (24 Gennaio 2013)

.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come ho detto in altro topic, imho il Milan è servito a Berlusconi per un ritorno d’immagine, di cui ormai non ha più bisogno.



Pero' diciamo anche che chiunque prende una società di calcio se non proprio direttamente interessato è comunque quantomeno affascinato dal ritorno d'immagine, non credo che berlusconi sia l'unico. E sono convinto che negli anni passati ci abbia messo anche passione oltre a molti soldi dai, altrimenti non si vinceva cosi tanto. Da anni tira a campare e se ne deve assolutamente andare, ma al contempo non mi scordo delle abbuffate di vittorie che mi hanno fatto godere come una bestia grazie a lui. 
Lungi dall'essere assolutamente una difesa a spada tratta del nano, è solo un dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare.
Finito l'OT spero comunque che riesca a sparare almeno l'ultima cartuccia


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Contatti Raiola - Juve per Balotelli, ma anche loro lo vorrebbero in prestito e il City non lo molla.
> 
> by Di Marzio



Sì come no, ci va subito al grido "Se saltelli..."


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Pero' diciamo anche che chiunque prende una società di calcio se non proprio direttamente interessato è comunque quantomeno affascinato dal ritorno d'immagine, non credo che berlusconi sia l'unico.



Assolutamente, l'ho anche scritto. 

_Berlusconi ha dato tanto al Milan, ricevendo anche molto in termini di ritorno d’immagine (questo cercano soprattutto i presidenti delle società calcistiche)_

Quello che non ho |

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Sì come no, ci va subito al grido "Se saltelli..."



Magari è come Ibra, che altrimenti non sarebbe mai dovuto andare all'Inter o al Milan.


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, l'ho anche scritto.
> 
> _Berlusconi ha dato tanto al Milan, ricevendo anche molto in termini di ritorno d’immagine (questo cercano soprattutto i presidenti delle società calcistiche)_
> 
> ...



Andare alla Juve non sarebbe da Balotelli, io la vedo impossibile.


----------



## 2515 (25 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Andare alla Juve non sarebbe da Balotelli, io la vedo impossibile.



Sì ce lo vedo conte con balotelli, se persino mancini gli ha messo le mani addosso conte finisce all'obitorio dopo aver cercato di strozzarlo.XD
Per loro costa troppo, poi hanno appena preso llorente per giugno.


----------



## DannySa (25 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sì ce lo vedo conte con balotelli, se persino mancini gli ha messo le mani addosso conte finisce all'obitorio dopo aver cercato di strozzarlo.XD
> Per loro costa troppo, poi hanno appena preso llorente per giugno.



L'inter avrebbe il diritto di pareggiare qualsiasi offerta ma 25 sacchi per prendere anzi riprendere Balotelli? hanno svenduto malissimo, errore che non possiamo permetterci noi adesso.
Abate 12 mln > a giugno se fa 6 mesi così così non se lo filerà più nessuno.
Robinho 8 mln > Più passa il tempo più penseranno di prenderlo aggratis.
Vari cessi mandati via per fare spazio e ringiovanire (con Zaccardo ovviamente)


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Contatti Raiola - Juve per Balotelli, ma anche loro lo vorrebbero in prestito e il City non lo molla.
> 
> by Di Marzio



Per Gennaio hanno meno soldi di noi,quindi è ancora più impossibile.


----------



## MilanWorld (25 Gennaio 2013)

Roberto Mancini ha appena confermato che Balotelli non si muove e resta al Manchester City.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Roberto Mancini ha appena confermato che Balotelli non si muove e resta al Manchester City.



Ovviamente.Se c'è qualcuno che offre le banane oppure fa finta di trattare non vedo il motivo per cui Mario debba lasciare il City.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2013)

Prandelli ha comunque detto mi pare che Balotelli non gioca da "Italia -Germania" dell'Europpeo. Se a balutello interessa andare in nazionale e giocare la CC in estate è meglio che sloggi, ovviamente se non è interessato può pure stare li. Il city ormai ha solo la Premier Dzeko titolare fino alla fine e tevez aguero a girare. Balutello potrà giusta fare 20 mil alla fine. Bah che fine per uno che era stato uno dei migliori all'Europpeo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prandelli ha comunque detto mi pare che Balotelli non gioca da "Italia -Germania" dell'Europpeo. Se a balutello interessa andare in nazionale e giocare la CC in estate è meglio che sloggi, ovviamente se non è interessato può pure stare li. Il city ormai ha solo la Premier Dzeko titolare fino alla fine e tevez aguero a girare. Balutello potrà giusta fare 20 mil alla fine. Bah che fine per uno che era stato uno dei migliori all'Europpeo



Tifo'o se al City non fai un'offerta non vedo come il ragazzo possa muoversi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o se al City non fai un'offerta non vedo come il ragazzo possa muoversi.



Beh ovvio pure quello, però se il giocatore è CONVINTO di non voler piu stare, il Piazzoiolo ci mette un attimo a trovare una misura contro il city.


----------



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

Però che pezzenti per 25 milioni lo si poteva prendere considerando che ne hai presi 15 da quel rottame di Pato, madò...


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Mino Raiola è a Milano*


----------



## prebozzio (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se Balotelli arriva al Milan esco in strada ed eiaculo addosso ai passanti dalla gioia!


----------



## walter 22 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo... abbiamo ceduto Ibra thiago pato e forse Abate risparmiato anche sui loro ingaggi e quelli dei vecchi senatori... come si fa ad elemosinare e fare figure patetiche in giro per il mondo? Perché tutte le bugie degli ultimi tempi sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.


----------



## sion (25 Gennaio 2013)

possibilita' che arrivi sono meno del 5 % per me...dai ma pensate veramente che questa societa' acquisti ancora questo tipo di calciatori?


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri su Sky dicevano che Galliani ha intenzione di aspettare l'ultimo giorno di mercato per poi andare dal City, mettersi le mani in tasca e dirgli "Tenete, questo è tutto quello che ho"


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Gennaio 2013)

*Mancini:"Balotelli rimane qui. Ha altri tre anni di contratto con questo club" *





Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri su Sky dicevano che Galliani ha intenzione di aspettare l'ultimo giorno di mercato per poi andare dal City, mettersi le mani in tasca e dirgli "Tenete, questo è tutto quello che ho"



ahahahah oddio


----------



## Principe (25 Gennaio 2013)

Boh io non ci capisco nulla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Se Balotelli arriva al Milan esco in strada ed eiaculo addosso ai passanti dalla gioia!


Fine


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dai Gallo, è ora di partire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai Gallo, è ora di partire


Sono partiti ma non lui... i caschi


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai Gallo, è ora di partire



Ancora co Balotelli???Meglio che cambi avatar....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Il procuratore di Mesbah da Laudisa dice che Kakà è praticamente impossibile, mentre avverte una situazione diversa verso Balotelli.
Galliani secondo lui lo vuole a tutti i costi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Gennaio 2013)

Ma un centrocampista che sa giocare a calcio fà schifo eh?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma un centrocampista che sa giocare a calcio fà schifo eh?



conoscono solo iniesta, xavi e gerrard.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Mancini:"Balotelli rimane qui. Ha altri tre anni di contratto con questo club" *



Neanche molto velatamente ha fatto capire che non partirebbe per una questione numerica, come dicevo ieri. Quindi eventualmente dovrebbero andare alla ricerca di un sostituto, con quanto ricavato dalla cessione di Balotelli.


----------



## Harvey (25 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Neanche molto velatamente ha fatto capire che non partirebbe per una questione numerica, come dicevo ieri. Quindi eventualmente dovrebbero andare alla ricerca di un sostituto, con quanto ricavato dalla cessione di Balotelli.



Ergo è inutile sperare nel colpo dell'ultim'ora (per chi ancora come me ci credeva)


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (25 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri su Sky dicevano che Galliani ha intenzione di aspettare l'ultimo giorno di mercato per poi andare dal City, mettersi le mani in tasca e dirgli "Tenete, questo è tutto quello che ho"



Facendo così ci ho comprato un tappeto a Spalato, una volta


----------



## Alex Keaton (25 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Neanche molto velatamente ha fatto capire che non partirebbe per una questione numerica, come dicevo ieri. Quindi eventualmente dovrebbero andare alla ricerca di un sostituto, con quanto ricavato dalla cessione di Balotelli.



Certo, una formazione che gioca col 4-2-3-1 e ha Dzeko-Tevez-Yaya Tourè-David Silva-Aguero ha bisogno di un altro attaccante ovviamente, soprattutto quando si è eliminati da Coppa di Lega e Coppe Europee...


----------



## pennyhill (25 Gennaio 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Certo, una formazione che gioca col 4-2-3-1 e ha Dzeko-Tevez-Yaya Tourè-David Silva-Aguero ha bisogno di un altro attaccante ovviamente, soprattutto quando si è eliminati da Coppa di Lega e Coppe Europee...




Anche lo United gioca con il 4-2-3-1 ed ha Young, Kagawa, Welbeck, Rooney, Hernandez, van Persie e Rooney, e ci sarebbe anche Nani infortunato. 

Mancini due tra Aguero, Tevez e Dzeko li schiera sempre, se vendono Balotelli, e poi se Aguero si prende una storta mentre si fa la doccia, in teoria in panchina non avrebbero una sola punta vera di riserva.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anche lo United gioca con il 4-2-3-1 ed ha Young, Kagawa, Welbeck, Rooney, Hernandez, van Persie e Rooney, e ci sarebbe anche Nani infortunato.
> 
> Mancini due tra Aguero, Tevez e Dzeko li schiera sempre, se vendono Balotelli, e poi se Aguero si prende una storta mentre si fa la doccia, in teoria in panchina non avrebbero una sola punta vera di riserva.



poverini..noi non ne abbiamo manco una..


----------



## fratta87 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo dei pezzenti.

La squadra di 2° Categoria di cui sono dirigente tenuta in piedi con quello che vendi al bar la domenica e con qualche torneo estivo ha più dignità di questa società che ha solo a cuore le chiappe di Silvio!! Berlusca hai rotto... fuori dai maroni, lascia il Milan prima che perdiamo completamente il rispetto del mondo del calcio!!!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dai Gallo, è ora di partire



.....o di andare a ......


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....o di andare a ......



Da giannino, ormai si fa sera


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

L'agente Fifa Andrea Pretti a ilsussidiario.net: "Io credo che il Milan stia davvero lavorando all'affare Balotelli e sono sicuro che l'operazione è davvero fattibile. Anche perché il club di Via Turati non ha mai smentito l'interesse per l'italiano e questo è un indizio importante. Balotelli tra l'altro potrebbe trovare serenità al Milan. Io credo che non ci sarebbe nessun problema tattico dall'acquisto di due giocatori importanti come Balotelli-Kakà o Drogba-Kakà. Semmai il problema è per il presidente Berlusconi che dovrebbe cacciare i soldi per l'acquisto di due giocatori importanti e soprattutto per l'ingaggio dei due giocatori. Per Allegri non ci sarebbe nessun problema visto che il tecnico rossonero ha già dimostrato di saper gestire situazioni importanti".


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Gennaio 2013)

Se se, il 31 vediamo


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se se, il 31 vediamo



...vuoi dire ....non vediamo....


----------



## Ale (25 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno ha tenuto il conto di sto count down? quando manca?


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2013)

Le uniche notizie che mi interessano sono in questo topic e non vedo nulla di buono.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Gennaio 2013)

Dura, ma ci spero ancora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Gennaio 2013)

dai a 25 milioni è da prenderlo


----------



## The P (25 Gennaio 2013)

Mihajlovic: "Mancini mi ha detto dove giocherà Balotelli, ma non lo rivelerò"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic: "Mancini mi ha detto dove giocherà Balotelli, ma non lo rivelerò"


A centrocampo... nel City


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Suma ultra-criptico nel suo ultimo editoriale... ipotizza uno scenario di fantasia con lo scambio Boateng-Balotelli.

Mah...


----------



## The P (26 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suma ultra-criptico nel suo ultimo editoriale... ipotizza uno *scenario di fantasia* con lo scambio Boateng-Balotelli.
> 
> Mah...



ecco, appunto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cmq sempre i pezzenti dobbiamo fare. Abbiamo preso 15mln da Pato e 60mln da Thiago e Ibra. 25mln li possono pure cacciare eccheccaspitaaaaaa


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suma ultra-criptico nel suo ultimo editoriale... ipotizza uno scenario di fantasia con lo scambio Boateng-Balotelli.
> 
> Mah...



letto anche io, ma mi domando cosa se ne faccia il city di una nullità come boateng. 
farebbe tribuna fissa. 

a parte che poi non so dove l'abbia tirato fuori suma questo interesse del city per il boa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

ho fatto lo stesso scambio su fifa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2013)

scambio boateng -balotelli ci sta , dove bisogna firmare ?


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Soriano: "O il Milan fa un'offerta per acquistarlo a titolo definitivo oppure noi chiudiamo la trattativa in tempi brevi".

La risposta data a Raiola pubblicata sulla gazzetta di oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma è giusto così.Mi spiegato per quale motivo debbano dare Mario in prestito???E comunque ora non c'è la tempistica per fare quest'operazione,nè tantomeno il cash(ma questo era palese e ovvio).


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2013)

si certo,il milan fa un offerta per acquistare un giocatore a titolo deifnitivo,nel mondo dei sogni forse...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> letto anche io, ma mi domando cosa se ne faccia il city di una nullità come boateng.
> farebbe tribuna fissa.
> 
> a parte che poi non so dove l'abbia tirato fuori suma questo interesse del city per il boa.



Suma, un paio di giorni prima dell'inizio della trattativa, aveva fatto capire dal nulla l'interesse per Kakà.

Boh, io non sottovaluterei quest'articolo. Non ha senso che improvvisamente tiri fuori un articolo su un'immaginaria cessione di Boateng, alimentando le voci, visto che difende sempre a spada tratta i titolari.
O ha bevuto o c'è qualcosa di molto criptico.


----------



## dyablo65 (26 Gennaio 2013)

non sono interessati a boateng...vogliono la satta...e papy non ha accettato.


----------



## iceman. (26 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli? Solo se si paga lo stipendio e viene gratis""


----------



## Alex Keaton (26 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Balotelli? Solo se si paga lo stipendio e viene gratis""



Ciao iceman, ottimista come sempre


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Al di là del fatto che il Milan non voglia sforzarsi mai sul mercato. Balotelli non vale assolutamente tutti quei soldi. E' un giocatore si dal grande talento, ma nei suoi 4-5 anni di attività solo l'anno scorso è riuscito a raggiungere doppia cifra segnando 13 gol (El Shaarawy a 20 anni ne ha segnato uno in più) e con questi numeri non vali neanche 20 milioni.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Al di là del fatto che il Milan non voglia sforzarsi mai sul mercato. Balotelli non vale assolutamente tutti quei soldi. E' un giocatore si dal grande talento, ma nei suoi 4-5 anni di attività solo l'anno scorso è riuscito a raggiungere doppia cifra segnando 13 gol (El Shaarawy a 20 anni ne ha segnato uno in più) e con questi numeri non vali neanche 20 milioni.



Hai ragione, pagato 28, ne vale certamente molti meno. Quanto può valere ora? Sui 18 mln. Però il punto è un altro, il mercato a gennaio è più caro, il City non lo vuole svendere altrimenti se lo tiene. E' cosi, prendere o lasciare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli in tribuna per la partita di Fa Cup contro lo Stoke City.*


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sta iniziando Stoke - City in FA Cup, Balo non è neanche in panchina ma non so se è infortunato o squalificato...


----------



## Alex Keaton (26 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Sta iniziando Stoke - City in FA Cup, Balo non è neanche in panchina ma non so se è infortunato o squalificato...



No, dal Guardian Online sembra che fosse disponibile

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dal Guardian:

*Mario Balotelli è stato lasciato fuori dalla squadra di Manchester City contro lo Stoke City nella gara di FA Cu di Sabato 26 gennaio. L'allenatore Roberto Mancini non ha assegnato neppure un posto in panchina all'attaccante .

L'italiano di temperamento è stata più volte collegata ad un allontanamento dallo stadio Etihad durante la finestra di mercato di gennaio.

Il quarto turno di FA Cup con lo Stoke City sarebbe stata una rara opportunità per Balotelli per mettere in gioco la sua richiesta di un posto da titolare nel City, o almeno in squadra. Ha segnato solo tre gol in gare inglesi in tutta la stagione.

Lo Stoke non è riuscito a vincere neanche una delle ultime sei partite. Al contrario, il Manchester City sono cinque partite che vince e non ha concesso che un solo gol nelle ultime quattro.

Balotelli, 22 anni, è stato oggetto di speculazioni pesanti su un suo trasferimento dopo che uno scontro in allenamento con il mister Roberto Mancini è stato visto in tutto il mondo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani: “Kakà e Drogba no al 101%, Balotelli no al 99,9%”*

Di Marzio


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli fuori contro lo Stoke in Fa Cup*


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2013)

boh,allora mi sa che qualcosa sotto ce..


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quale Balotelli raga,ma vi prego,perchè v'illudete così e poi ci rimanete male......


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli fuori contro lo Stoke in Fa Cup*



Non capisco come possano tenerlo/e lui voglia rimanere lì, Raiola ci sei?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> boh,allora mi sa che qualcosa sotto ce..



.....Galliani prepara il colpo....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Non capisco come possano tenerlo/e lui voglia rimanere lì, Raiola ci sei?



..Balotelli non vuole rimanere né vogliono tenerlo, servono *solo* i soldi.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

I soldi........


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

comunque siamo proprio dei polli, questa era l'unica occassione di prenderlo veramente, sotto dei 25 milioni non scenderà MAI, ora non sta giocando ecc andava preso che società ridicola!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;108518 ha scritto:


> comunque siamo proprio dei polli, questa era l'unica occassione di prenderlo veramente, sotto dei 25 milioni non scenderà MAI, ora non sta giocando ecc andava preso che società ridicola!



.....c'è sempre lo 0,1%, aspettiamo.


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....c'è sempre lo 0,1%, aspettiamo.



Domenica 27 niente, si gioca, il giorno decisivo o è lunedì e il mercato è bello che andato.. a parte il colpettino alla Zaccardo a centrocampo del 31 sera.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Tuttosport il City per cedere Balotelli potrebbe accontentarsi di una prima rata di 6-8 milioni purché il Milian completi il pagamento dei 24 milioni entro l'estate.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola* a Radio Deejay su *Balotelli*:"*Fino al 31 può succedere di tutto*, nessuno ha ancora parlato di soldi. Stiamo vigilando. Il City ha rifiutato un'offerta di 40 milioni di euro arrivata durante gli europei. Loro non vogliono cederlo, ed il prestito è escluso a priori".


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola* a Radio Deejay su *Balotelli*:"*Fino al 31 può succedere di tutto*, nessuno ha ancora parlato di soldi. Stiamo vigilando. Il City ha rifiutato un'offerta di 40 milioni di euro arrivata durante gli europei. Loro non vogliono cederlo, ed il prestito è escluso a priori".


Il problema caro Raiò è che Mario non da gioca dagli Europei.Poi sul fatto che l'operazione non può esser fatta in prestito è palese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Anche Nosotti in collegamento da Milanello su SkySport24 ha riportato il rumor dello scambio con Boateng, pur ritenendolo difficile.

Uno tra Robinho e Boateng, prima del 31, secondo me ci saluta.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Nosotti in collegamento da Milanello su SkySport24 ha riportato il rumor dello scambio con Boateng, pur ritenendolo difficile.
> 
> Uno tra Robinho e Boateng, prima del 31, secondo me ci saluta.



Tutti è due sarebbe meglio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

pure raiola ci prende per il .............


----------



## Francy (26 Gennaio 2013)

Può succedere di tutto, ma secondo me il 1 Febbraio sarà ancora a Manchester...


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se Zio Fester vince al superenalotto magari...


----------



## Albijol (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tutti è due sarebbe meglio.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

La Bocci ha twittato ora "Drogba fuori dagli 11 della costa d'avorio. Balotelli in tribuna".
Attesa snervante e al 99,9 periodico inutile.. però..


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Tuttosport il City per cedere Balotelli potrebbe accontentarsi di una prima rata di 6-8 milioni purché il Milian completi il pagamento dei 24 milioni entro l'estate.



Potrebbe essere vero, e forse essere l'unica chance che abbiamo concretamente, contrattare milione piu' milione semestre piu' semestre meno sulla rateizzazione. 
Credo sia questa l'unico escamotage che ci tiene forse ancora in gioco, perchè è parso chiaro come 24/25 mln insieme il nano non li sborserà mai.


----------



## Milangirl (26 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere vero, e forse essere l'unica chance che abbiamo concretamente, contrattare milione piu' milione meno e semestre piu' semestre meno sulla rateizzazione.
> Credo sia questa l'unico esamotage che ci tiene forse ancora in gioco, perchè è parso chiaro che 24 mln insieme il nano non li sborserà mai.


quoto, di sicuro quei 24 milioni non verrebbero pagati tutti in una volta


----------



## runner (26 Gennaio 2013)

se fossimo due o tre anni fa forse avrei potuto pensare che sarebbe potuto arrivare, ma oggi di sicuro sono certo che non arriverà NESSUNO!!


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Alessandra Bocci (Gds) per balotelli qualche possibilità c'è ancora mentre è chiusa la pista drogba.*


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Io vorrei sapere, al di là di buttade personali, questi giornalisti da dove traggono le loro conclusioni...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> quoto, di sicuro quei 24 milioni non verrebbero pagati tutti in una volta



Pardon pero', mi era sfuggito il 'entro l'estate', che cambia le cose (sarebbe sostanzialmente stessa cosa di darli insieme). Ma credo insomma che possa esser vero che il City, fortemente intenzionato (e ormai obbligato dalle situazioni) alla cessione, possa accettare la rateizzazione a patto che non sia troppo dilatata.


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Io vorrei sapere, al di là di buttade personali, questi giornalisti da dove traggono le loro conclusioni...



ma sono sempre le solite notizie che vengono riprese dai siti,dalla stessa notizia poi se ne creano 3-4 quasi uguali che sembrano news ma non lo sono.


----------



## Tobi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Il mio informatore ovvero T.M mi ha detto che il city sta tentando drogba.......


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il mio informatore ovvero T.M mi ha detto che il city sta tentando drogba.......



ma chi sarebbe l'informatore? le sa solo lui queste cose


----------



## Jaqen (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, ci stanno lavorando... Sennò Raiola avanti e indietro per Milano non si spiegherebbe.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Si sta lavorando, il Milan disposto ad un sacrificio economico per i lcartellino. La pista è ora percorribile*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli-Milan, lavori in corso. Le parti stanno lavorando, qualcosa si sta muovendo. Il Milan potrebbe convincersi a fare un sacrificio, prendendo il giocatore a titolo definitivo. Balotelli al Milan, non è una missione impossibile.*

Di Marzio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dai


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma sono sempre le solite notizie che vengono riprese dai siti,dalla stessa notizia poi se ne creano 3-4 quasi uguali che sembrano news ma non lo sono.



Eh si, questo lo so, la mia domanda era riferita a quei 2 o 3 che un pò tutti considerano come veri conoscitori delle faccende di casa milan. Faccio riferimento appunto alla citata Bocci, o Laudisa o Di Marzio. Loro "sparano" o sussurrano le novità che poi vengono fagocitate da tutti gli altri che si accodano. Ma a loro la polpetta chi la da?


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Si sta lavorando, il Milan disposto ad un sacrificio economico per i lcartellino. La pista è ora percorribile*



Ma quale sacrificio economico,non possiamo permetterci acquisti del genere.Vabbò,tra 5 giorni finirà sta farsa.


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Pronti i caschi balotelli el sha e Niang e' un trio con cui si devono preoccupare tutti Juve compresa peccato che ormai il terzo posto sarebbe già un miracolo cmq secondo me un 50 per cento di possibilità ci sono


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, dai


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bronzetti: "Io so che City e Milan sono divisi da 5 milioni. Per me arriva entro il 31"

In Inghilterra dicono che abbiamo offerto Boateng + 10 mln
Il City vuole Boateng + 15 mln

Andate a leggere l'ultimo editoriale di Suma ............


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Bronzetti a Radio Deejay ha parlato di Balotelli: "Io so che ballano cinque milioni tra le due squadre - le sue parole - per me entro il 31 gennaio arriva".*


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ernesto Bronzetti a radio deejay si sbilancia su Balotelli: "Io so che ballano cinque milioni tra le due squadre, per me entro il 31 gennaio arriva". La percentuale per Kakà, a suo dire, è dello 0,0% mentre la trattativa per Drogba è una falsa pista.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bronzetti: "Io so che City e Milan sono divisi da 5 milioni. Per me arriva entro il 31"
> 
> In Inghilterra dicono che abbiamo offerto Boateng + 10 mln
> Il City vuole Boateng + 15 mln
> ...



Bronzetti è uno iettatore, porta una sfiga mai vista


----------



## pennyhill (26 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bronzetti: "Io so che City e Milan sono divisi da 5 milioni. Per me arriva entro il 31"
> 
> In Inghilterra dicono che abbiamo offerto Boateng + 10 mln
> Il City vuole Boateng + 15 mln



Poi a centrocampo giochiamo con Bakaye.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

0,0 %??? Maddai come si fa a dire cose del genere? Tutti presi da Galliani


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Poi a centrocampo giochiamo con Bakaye.



visto l'ultimo boateng non si noterebbe la differenza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Appena ho letto ieri l'articolo di Suma su Boateng e Balotelli ho avvertito che c'era qualcosa che non andava.
O si era palesemente ubriacato, o sapeva qualcosa di molto importante.

Di sicuro i media inglesi non leggono Suma e non gli hanno copiato la notizia, quindi...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Appena ho letto ieri l'articolo di Suma su Boateng e Balotelli ho avvertito che c'era qualcosa che non andava.
> O si era palesemente ubriacato, o sapeva qualcosa di molto importante.
> 
> Di sicuro i media inglesi non leggono Suma e non gli hanno copiato la notizia, quindi...



Ha fatto la stessa cosa qualche mese fa con Dossena del Napoli
Nessuno ne parlava e lui se ne uscì dal nulla dicendo che era un giocatore da Milan, uno di quelli utili alla causa.
Poi, guardacaso, nei mesi seguenti abbiamo scoperto che il Milan lo aveva cercato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

dico solo: se balotelli viene io divento interista e ho detto tutto


----------



## fratta87 (26 Gennaio 2013)

A questo punto se non arriva perderò completamente la fiducia in questa società... Boateng + 15 mln di Pato sarebbe ok. Non capirei cosa ci fa ancora qui Robinho però?


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sì vabbé è chiaro che un arrivo di Balotelli farebbe furore, perché un trio con lui e Niang significherebbe da solo un motivo enorme per guardare le partite del Milan. Se Balotelli mettesse la testa a posto sarebbe l'apice, l'attacco dell'Italia sarebbe proprietà del Milan.XD
In ogni caso dubito verrà, l'importante è che anche gli altri giovani come Jorginho e Salamon vengano presi, così da avere giovani promettenti anche in altri ruoli, dove difettiamo in questo momento.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



fratta87 ha scritto:


> A questo punto se non arriva perderò completamente la fiducia in questa società... Boateng + 15 mln di Pato sarebbe ok. Non capirei cosa ci fa ancora qui Robinho però?



Per me Robinho se ne va se arriva Balotelli, sarebbe numericamente inutile. E con quei soldi chiuderemmo Jorginho e Salamon per giugno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> A questo punto se non arriva perderò completamente la fiducia in questa società... Boateng + 15 mln di Pato sarebbe ok. Non capirei cosa ci fa ancora qui Robinho però?



e allora mi sa che ti tocca già perdere la fiducia, io non ci credo assolutamente a un suo arrivo. Su robinho hai ragione, ora non gioca manco piu titolare e prende 4 milioni troppi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Prendere Balotelli silurando contemporaneamente Boateng è una buona mossa, perchè diminuirebbe un po' le mie tante perplessità su quanto possa reggere lo spogliatoio l'ingresso di Balotelli.

Arriva una testa matta, ma contemporaneamente se ne va via un pallone gonfiato che crede di essere una super star.


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng + 10 milioni mi sta bene, 15 forse è troppo. In ogni caso per questo boateng sarebbe una buona operazione.
Quello che non mi convince è che domani è dato titolare boa, quindi sono molto scettico. Nel caso la cosa fosse stata più concreta avrebbero dovuto mettere noce e inventarsi un'influenza in quel di jersey shore.


----------



## Hammer (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva Balotelli ci sorbiremo un "_Per il 2013 siamo a posto così_" grande come una casa.


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva metto in avatar parruchino fino a giugno


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Laudisa --> "Pronta un'offerta da 20 mln per Balotelli". Il Milan fa sul serio col City, dall'Inghilterra un'indiscrezione importante.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

si certo come no....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2013)

Posso credere che il Milan tratti Balotelli, ma per convincermi che il Milan offra 20 milioni secchi e puliti devono fare ben di più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> dico solo: se balotelli viene io divento interista e ho detto tutto



altri?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Se arriva metto in avatar parruchino fino a giugno



altri?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

LoL u.u, si appunto dove li tira fuori il Milan 20 milioni cosi? figuriamoci che berlusca non ne vuole tirare per il suo bimbo d'oro kakà figuriamoci per la mela marcia.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che arriva questa volta.. se la sensazione è vera Lunedì ci sarà qualcosa di grosso. Altrimenti restiamo davvero così..


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2013)

Anche oggi era in tribuna. Mah.


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> LoL u.u, si appunto dove li tira fuori il Milan 20 milioni cosi? figuriamoci che berlusca non ne vuole tirare per il suo bimbo d'oro kakà figuriamoci per la mela marcia.



Antonini + Abate, o Abate venduto più l'aggiunta di Boateng, e ci fai tutti i soldi che servono.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Antonini + Abate, o Abate venduto più l'aggiunta di Boateng, e ci fai tutti i soldi che servono.



se avessero venduto abate si ma ormai non parte piu nessuno :S, a me piacerebbe credere veramente a una possibilità di vedere balotelli da noi ma non ci riesco proprio


----------



## fratta87 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> LoL u.u, si appunto dove li tira fuori il Milan 20 milioni cosi? figuriamoci che berlusca non ne vuole tirare per il suo bimbo d'oro kakà figuriamoci per la mela marcia.



Metti che i soldi di Ibra e Thiago siano serviti a ripianare il bilancio, metti che hai venduto Pato a 15 mln e metti che giustamente se il Milan ha 20 mln li mette per Balotelli e non per Kakà (che è un trentenne finito)... allora vuol dire che qualche neurone ancora gira in questa società altrimenti non ha più senso credere il Galliani, Berlusca e compagnia bella. Nel Milan invece crederò sempre!!!!


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Mi sa che arriva questa volta.. se la sensazione è vera Lunedì ci sarà qualcosa di grosso. Altrimenti restiamo davvero così..



....ci siamo vicino, speriamo bene.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ma no, ma no, che dite, non arriva...siete pazzi


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Gennaio 2013)

Fin che non vedo non credo, e non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Continuo a crederci.


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

Come ho già scritto, da qui al 31 mi aspetto un acquisto di livello. Ci sono le elezioni. Vediamo.


----------



## Brain84 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva arriva


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

lo scambio va bene,cercando di cedere poi abate,antonini e robinho o comunque almeno uno dei 3,con quei soldi si bloccano salamon e jorginho...ma a quel punto servirebbe qualcuno a centrocampo al posto di boateng,se si vuole e si lavora bene,si fa un mercato coi fiocchi e potremmo puntare davvero,di conseguenza al terzo posto,altrimenti prendere il solo balotelli dando via boateng è una buona mossa ma fino ad un certo punto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

La cosa con Boateng non esiste...


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Gennaio 2013)

Sta trattativa è peggio delle montagne russe:un giorno si è vicinissimo all'accordo,quello dopo "siamo scappati".
A questo punto mi tocca aspettare con trepidazione il 31.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Metti che i soldi di Ibra e Thiago siano serviti a ripianare il bilancio, metti che hai venduto Pato a 15 mln e metti che giustamente se il Milan ha 20 mln li mette per Balotelli e non per Kakà (che è un trentenne finito)... allora vuol dire che qualche neurone ancora gira in questa società altrimenti non ha più senso credere il Galliani, Berlusca e compagnia bella. Nel Milan invece crederò sempre!!!!


vero, pero e tutto da vedere se e vero di questa presunta offerta io dubito perchè chissa che caso bronzetti ha detto che ballano 5 milioni, il city ne chiede 25 e ora chissa come mai dopo le parole di bronzetti sbuca fuori che il milan avrebbe offerto 20 milioni mah, io credo nel milan sempre fatto ma non credo piu a berlusca che spende ormai non ci credo piu da molto tempo, visto che sono già stata delusa tante volte, arriva quello arriva l'altro e poi non sono mai arrivati io non riesco piu a crederci non so come mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> *Laudisa --> "Pronta un'offerta da 20 mln per Balotelli". Il Milan fa sul serio col City, dall'Inghilterra un'indiscrezione importante.*



Mah,lo spero,ma ho seri dubbi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bronzetti: "Io so che City e Milan sono divisi da 5 milioni. Per me arriva entro il 31"
> 
> In Inghilterra dicono che abbiamo offerto Boateng + 10 mln
> Il City vuole Boateng + 15 mln
> ...



Eccallà,Bronzeddone ha parlato.E' finita!!!


Ah,ecco il tweet di ruiu:

_@ruiu19 domenica prox tridente @OfficialEl92 #marione e @OfficialNiang ......._


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Apriamo un topic anti sfiga bronzettiana che se no ci manda a rotoli anche questa trattativa.


----------



## aklos (26 Gennaio 2013)

riflettevo che se arriva Balo:

1 ) Bojan non verrà riscattato e non vedrà più il campo fino a giugno.

visto che altri 14 milioni di riscatto non li tireremo mai fuori.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Arriva arriva


Ti pago da bere se arriva 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



aklos ha scritto:


> riflettevo che se arriva Balo:
> 
> 1 ) Bojan non verrà riscattato e non vedrà più il campo fino a giugno.
> 
> visto che altri 14 milioni di riscatto non li tireremo mai fuori.....


Giusto così, Bojan non merita il riscatto e credo che Saponara sia il suo sostituto, a meno che non lo vogliano schierare mezz'ala.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti pago da bere se arriva


 [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ti stai indebitando troppo.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ti stai indebitando troppo.....


Guarda che io e te


----------



## Dexter (26 Gennaio 2013)

io credo vada sicuramente via robinho se viene balutello. e se abate va via arriva qualcuno a centrocampo,altrimenti rimaniamo cosi.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda che io e te



E certo......per un risultato indovinato hai pareggiato la scommessa su tutta la stagione del Milan, furbo  comunque ti offro io volentieri da bere arrivi o meno Balotelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] ti stai indebitando troppo.....



Penso che quel volpone l'abbia fatto scaramanticamente stavolta

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E certo......per un risultato indovinato hai pareggiato la scommessa su tutta la stagione del Milan, furbo  comunque ti offro io volentieri da bere arrivi o meno Balotelli.


Perché tutta la stagione ? Non era sui match della Rube ?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché tutta la stagione ? Non era sui match della Rube ?




Splendidi, per esempio, in questo messaggio del 6/11/2012 del topic Milan-Fiorentina, persa poi 1-3'
Originariamente Scritto da Blu71 
La dobbiamo vincere.
La tua replica: 
Mi piacerebbe fare almeno 4 punti nelle prossime 4 gare, non chiedo di più.

Poi abbiamo fatto Napoli-Milan 2-2, Milan-Juventus 1-0, Catania-Milan 1-3, Torino-Milan 2-4.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo, Binho andrà via.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Roberto Mancini in conferenza stampa: “Mario resterà qui. Dovrà lavorare meglio e sodo per aggiudicarsi il suo posto, perchè al momento le ragioni per le quali non gioca sono molte”.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mancio eclissati, Balo deve venire da noi!


----------



## sion (26 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo,sensazioni positive.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mancini ha rotto


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mancini ha rotto



...rimane pur sempre un interista....


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2013)

*Visto che il il topic è di 143 pagine, vi ricordiamo che trovate tutti gli aggiornamenti a pagina 1. E lo stesso vale per tutti gli altri topic presenti *


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

time out un attimo!!ok dare via boateng ma andrebbe comunque rimpiazzato...e di sicuro se diamo via lui non compriamo nessuno visto che dopo aver dato oltre al ghanese anche 10/15 mln non andremo mai a prendere un centrocampista


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che Mancini non ne abbia parlato nel dopopartita, la dichiarazione dovrebbe essere la stessa di ieri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (26 Gennaio 2013)

uno tra baotelli e kakà arriva secondo me...con le classiche operazioni di contorno del 30-31 mi vengono in mente salamon dzemaili o nomi del genere


----------



## 2515 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mancini ha detto che balotelli non gioca per diversi motivi, e non ci crede nessuno a quella faccia da deretano che si ritrova.
Se prendiamo Balotelli e come contorno Jorginho e Salamon dopo Saponara per giugno, mi va più che bene come calciomercato.
Per quanto riguarda il rimpiazzo..potrebbe essere l'occasione per lanciare Cristante.


----------



## DannySa (26 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà è meglio lasciarlo perdere, deve piangere di sé stesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Troppo ristretto il tempo per tentare qualcosa.


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Di tempo c'è ne anche troppo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Io a questa fantomatica trattativa non credo per nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Di tempo c'è ne anche troppo



Se hai i soldi il tempo non serve.....


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Mancini ha rotto. 
Ci aspettano giorni di passione.. in tutti i casi e sensi.


----------



## Re Ricardo (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Troppo ristretto il tempo per tentare qualcosa.



I giorni del


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> I giorni del



Non credo all'operazione e credo sia tutta una trovata per far vedere di averci provato.


----------



## Principe (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se hai i soldi il tempo non serve.....



E' giusto cercare di pagare il meno possibile un giocatore vista la situazione nel suo club 24 milioni per balotelli sono un prezzo più che onesto e anche un pagamento triennale lo trovo più che giusto ( ovviamente se esiste l'offerta ) e se la rifiutano sono matti loro perché balotelli in quella situazione nn vale un euro di più


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che siamo ancora a 144 pagine.....


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo all'operazione e credo sia tutta una trovata per far vedere di averci provato.



Ovvio anche per perdere tempo. Che società ragazzi. Benventui al Circo A.C MILAN, siamo a posto cosi, fatemi 4 risate con il Dottor Galliani al 99.9% non vi pentirete


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Curiosità OT --> Qual è stato il topic di mercato più lungo della storia del forum?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Curiosità OT --> Qual è stato il topic di mercato più lungo della storia del forum?



Quello su Fabregas mi pare

300 pagine


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello su Fabregas mi pare



...anche quello su Tevez non è stato male....


----------



## Djici (26 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...anche quello su Tevez non è stato male....



il topic su fabregas e proprio da antologia : centinaie di pagine per una trattativa che non e mai iniziata.
pazzesco.

quello con il piu bel ricordo e senza dubbio quello per ibra


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> il topic su fabregas e proprio da antologia : centinaie di pagine per una trattativa che non e mai iniziata.
> pazzesco.
> 
> quello con il piu bel ricordo e senza dubbio quello per ibra




....speriamo che almeno questo su Balotelli si concluda bene......


----------



## Ale (26 Gennaio 2013)

penso sia piu realistica l'ipotesi con boateng


----------



## Clint Eastwood (26 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa alla domenica sportiva ha confermato quanto da lui detto e riportato qui nel forum. LA TRATTATIVA VA AVANTI e vede a suo avviso il Milan determinato a portare a Milano Supermario, forte della possibilità di poter dilazionare il pagamento in 6 rate.

Dai che forse arriva sul serio.


----------



## The P (26 Gennaio 2013)

sono stato sempre uno dei più critici nei confronti di Boa, anche quando quassù si dceva fosse il miglio centrocampista del mondo crazy ma se va via Boa chi gioca a centrocampo?

Flamini/Traorè-Montolivo-Nocerino? 

Boa è fondamentale. 
Monto-Nocerino-Boa-Muntari (se si ripiglia) quest'anno devono esserci. L'anno prossimo gli ultimi tre per me possono anche andare.


----------



## iceman. (26 Gennaio 2013)

In ogni caso non basterebbe nemmeno balotelli per arrivare terzi, fino a quando andremo in giro con abbiati mexes abate bonera zapata stiamo freschi


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In ogni caso non basterebbe nemmeno balotelli per arrivare terzi, fino a quando andremo in giro con abbiati mexes abate bonera zapata stiamo freschi



Meglio con Balotelli che senza....


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suma, un paio di giorni prima dell'inizio della trattativa, aveva fatto capire dal nulla l'interesse per Kakà.
> 
> Boh, io non sottovaluterei quest'articolo. Non ha senso che improvvisamente tiri fuori un articolo su un'immaginaria cessione di Boateng, alimentando le voci, visto che difende sempre a spada tratta i titolari.
> O ha bevuto o c'è qualcosa di molto criptico.



si ma il nome di kakà viene fuori inevitabilmente a ogni sessione di mercato, da anni ormai, quindi ci sta che ce lo potessero accostare per l'ennesima volta.

invece l'accostamento boateng-city è strano, non so da dove lo abbia preso, non ne ha mai parlato nessuno. 
poi non mi sembra il tipo di giocatore che può piacere a mancini, e inoltre, viene da 1 annata e mezza pessime. 

fermo restando che io lo cederei ovunque, per raccattare soldi tanto da poter arrivare a mario. 
in turchia erano interessati e pagano pure bene.....ma ormai mi sembra tardi per intavolare una trattativa, e poi bisogna vedere lui che voglia ha di partire.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

qualcuno ha sentito ruiu recentemente?lui è il più affidabile!!basta che prendi per buono il contrario di quello che dice e vai sul sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha sentito ruiu recentemente?lui è il più affidabile!!basta che prendi per buono il contrario di quello che dice e vai sul sicuro



....forse neanche lui riesce a stare dietro a Galliani


----------



## DennyJersey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Allora siamo messi discretamente male!


----------



## Harvey (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> qualcuno ha sentito ruiu recentemente?lui è il più affidabile!!basta che prendi per buono il contrario di quello che dice e vai sul sicuro



Oggi ha twittato che domenica prossima giocheremo col tridente Niang - Balo - ElSha


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Oggi ha twittato che domenica prossima giocheremo col tridente Niang - Balo - ElSha



ok allora chiudiamo pure il topic

- - - Aggiornato - - -

preso dall'account twitter di ruiu:
"Oggi in onda dalle 18 a mezzanotte... Le ultime ore che ci separano da Marione...siete ancora in tempo a salire sul caro dell'Imperatore":


----------



## smallball (26 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Oggi ha twittato che domenica prossima giocheremo col tridente Niang - Balo - ElSha


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ok allora chiudiamo pure il topic
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



....che Dio lo abbia in gloria......


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Gennaio 2013)

la prima pagina della gazzetta dello sport titola *"Balotelli a un passo dal Milan"*. Raiola,dopo un colloquio telefonico con Galliani nel pomeriggio, sarebbe pronto a presentare l'offerta rossonera alla dirigenza del city,che prevederebbe l'acquisto a titolo definitivo del cartellino di super mario per la cifra di 20 milioni pagabili in sei rate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io ormai lo dò per fatto.
Sky oltretutto dice che se si chiude si chiuderà tra lunedì e martedì, perchè il City vuole avere il tempo di sostituirlo con un altro attaccante.

Tecnicamente non c'è ovviamente discussione, è un giocatore che in attacco fa compiere un salto di qualità assoluta.

Speriamo però che metta la testa a posto... con una squadra così giovane, in costruzione e senza senatori che possano mettere disciplina, c'è davvero il rischio di inserire una bomba ad orologeria nello spogliatoio.

Per ora praticamente tutti gli allenatori hanno fallito con questo giocatore, ho il timore che Allegri non abbia minimamente lo spessore e la forza per gestirlo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ormai lo dò per fatto.
> Sky oltretutto dice che se si chiude si chiuderà tra lunedì e martedì, perchè il City vuole avere il tempo di sostituirlo con un altro attaccante.
> 
> Tecnicamente non c'è ovviamente discussione, è un giocatore che in attacco fa compiere un salto di qualità assoluta.
> ...



concordo su tutto tranne che sull'ultimo punto.A mio parere metterebbe la testa a posto a milanello,giocherebbe nella sua squadra del cuore in un ambiente che lo ama e lo corteggia da anni.Siamo riusciti a tenere a bada cassano,figuriamoci lui....
Col suo arrivo in attacco saremmo a posto per almeno 10 anni tra lui,elshaarawy e niang


----------



## aklos (27 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> concordo su tutto tranne che sull'ultimo punto.A mio parere metterebbe la testa a posto a milanello,giocherebbe nella sua squadra del cuore in un ambiente che lo ama e lo corteggia da anni.Siamo riusciti a tenere a bada cassano,figuriamoci lui....
> Col suo arrivo in attacco saremmo a posto per almeno 10 anni tra lui,elsha e niang



Il ragionamento sui 10 anni è sbagliato,
se il milan prende balotelli pagandolo, lo fa perchè sa che potrà rivenderlo tra 3/4 anni a un prezzo maggiore o uguale di quello pagato ora.

è per quello che lo prendiamo...per rivenderlo a 30 milioni a 26/27 anni....ormai siamo una squadra che opera in questo modo.

Già ibra è stato utilizzato così, a maggior ragione un 21 enne!
Il milan si deve autofinanziare, è un po di tempo che lo dicono....


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

aklos ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento sui 10 anni è sbagliato,
> se il milan prende balotelli pagandolo, lo fa perchè sa che potrà rivenderlo tra 3/4 anni a un prezzo maggiore o uguale di quello pagato ora.
> 
> è per quello che lo prendiamo...per rivenderlo a 30 milioni a 26/27 anni....ormai siamo una squadra che opera in questo modo.
> ...



30 milioni? Almeno il doppio semmai..

Balotelli lo giudicherò un bell'acquisto solo se gli vedrò fare una cosa che non è alzare il dito per zittire i tifosi dell'inter dopo un suo gol nel derby, no. Io lo giudicherò un acquisto giusto se lo vedrò esultare con la nostra maglia, voglio un balotelli che si lascia andare all'emozione del gol per una maglia, se non lo fa col milan non lo farà mai. Voglio entusiasmo, se vedrò Balotelli emozionarsi con la nostra maglia, starò tranquillo perché vuol dire che può mettere la testa apposto, altrimenti tranquillo non sto.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bene, dai


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Come ho già detto, Mourinho e Mancini potevano permetterselo di lasciarlo fuori, perché le alternative erano Crespo, Cruz, Milito, Eto’o, Aguero, Tevez, Dzeko, tutti grandi o grandissimi attaccanti. Allegri (se sarà ancora l’allenatore del Milan) non potrà permetterselo. 

Detto questo, come fa a essere ad un passo dal Milan, se devono ancora presentare l’offerta? 
Conferme sul fatto che il City dovrebbe eventualmente prendere un sostituto, ma ditemi voi chi possono prendere a gennaio, i vari Falcao, Cavani ecc... non si muoveranno prima di giugno.


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se salta anche questo dopo quello che successe un anno fa devono andare a nascondersi il più lontano possibile.


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

spero sia vero


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se salta anche questo dopo quello che successe un anno fa devono andare a nascondersi il più lontano possibile.



- Probabilissimo che salti (a meno che Berli .......)

- Non si andranno a nascondere ma tireranno fuori qualche "scusa" pietosa


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bronzetti: "Io so che City e Milan sono divisi da 5 milioni. Per me arriva entro il 31"
> 
> In Inghilterra dicono che abbiamo offerto Boateng + 10 mln
> Il City vuole Boateng + 15 mln
> ...



Boateng più 15. Sarebbe una grande operazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se realmente venisse metto l'avatar del nano per 1 mese.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se realmente venisse metto l'avatar del nano per 1 mese.



Occhio a quello che prometti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Detto questo, come fa a essere ad un passo dal Milan, se devono ancora presentare l’offerta?
> .



Devono vendere i giornali


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi io sono sempre convinto che non arrivi sia perchè dubito che ci siano i soldi sia perchè dubito che il City accetti un pagamento in sei rate, suvvia.
Poi Balotelli significherebbe la completa bruciatura di Pazzini e la grande famiglia Milan non potrebbe permettere ciò.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi io sono sempre convinto che non arrivi sia perchè dubito che ci siano i soldi sia perchè dubito che il City accetti un pagamento in sei rate, suvvia.
> Poi Balotelli significherebbe la completa bruciatura di Pazzini e la grande famiglia Milan non potrebbe permettere ciò.



Concordo,è un operazione impossibile da fare per le nostre casse.


----------



## Graxx (27 Gennaio 2013)

ci credo poco...nel caso arrivasse grande colpo...e nel caso mettesse la testa a posto con elsha balotelli un attacco monstre per i prossimi 10 anni...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

dopo aver letto il titolo la mia risposta e stata "si certo balotelli al milan come no"


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se non ci sarà qualcosa di concreto entro domani si può dire che è finita...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Se non ci sarà qualcosa di concreto entro domani si può dire che è finita...



Oggi Pazzini segnerà dando al Milan la vittoria e nel dopo gara dirà Adrianone " Non abbiamo bisogno di nessun rinforzo, puntiamo su Pazzini che sta facendo un ottimo campionato. E' il giocatore che ha segnato di piu in serie A nelle ultime due partite"


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Oggi Pazzini segnerà dando al Milan la vittoria e nel dopo gara dirà Adrianone " Non abbiamo bisogno di nessun rinforzo, puntiamo su Pazzini che sta facendo un ottimo campionato. E' il giocatore che ha segnato di piu in serie A nelle ultime due partite"


Finito il calciomercato senza nessun rinforzo pazzini non segnera per altri 2 mesi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> il topic su fabregas e proprio da antologia : centinaie di pagine per una trattativa che non e mai iniziata.
> pazzesco.



che estate pazzesca quella...cmq pomeriggio ci dovrebbero essere aggiornamenti giusto?


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ruiu tre minuti fa:

"Oggi in onda dalle 14 alle 20. Atalanta Milan l'ultima senza Marione. Balotelli a tutti"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ruiu tre minuti fa:
> 
> "Oggi in onda dalle 14 alle 20. Atalanta Milan l'ultima senza Marione. Balotelli a tutti"



Ruiu è l'essere più ridicolo al Mondo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

ruiu che ridicolo si fa prendere in giro da tutti  , se gallina dirà cosi e solo per trovare una scusa e basta.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ruiu tre minuti fa:
> 
> "Oggi in onda dalle 14 alle 20. Atalanta Milan l'ultima senza Marione. Balotelli a tutti"



Speriamo sia l'ultima per Ruiu


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia l'ultima per Ruiu



Ma io voglio sperare per loro che lo fanno apposta, che recitano una parte. Non voglio pensare che siano seri quando scrivono ste cose.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> concordo su tutto tranne che sull'ultimo punto.A mio parere metterebbe la testa a posto a milanello,giocherebbe nella sua squadra del cuore in un ambiente che lo ama e lo corteggia da anni.*Siamo riusciti a tenere a bada cassano,figuriamoci lui....*
> Col suo arrivo in attacco saremmo a posto per almeno 10 anni tra lui,elshaarawy e niang



???????
Cassano è stato un anno e mezzo al Milan,poi se ne è andato in fretta e furia all'Inter,insultando Galliani nel mentre.
Tenuto a bada?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> ???????
> Cassano è stato un anno e mezzo al Milan,poi se ne è andato in fretta e furia all'Inter,insultando Galliani nel mentre.
> Tenuto a bada?



Sai che scorribande Balo e Niang


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sai che scorribande Balo e Niang



Balotelli almeno ha la patente e,per questioni puramente di orgoglio,non si spaccerebbe mai per Traorè


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (27 Gennaio 2013)

alla fine quale ******* saltera' fuori,balotelli? mai trattato


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me Balo se dovesse mai venire si comporterà da vero angioletto....


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Premetto che, ovviamente, mi farebbe piacere l'acquisto di Balotelli, ma voglio sottolineare come, se realmente lo stiamo trattando, noi andiamo a trattare una "scommessa". Un giocatore che a 23 anni è rimasto al "potenzialmente". Il prezzo è chiaramente calato da 37 mln perchè con quei soldi ti ci compri giocatori che già hanno dimostrato molto più di lui. Il buon Mario, in tutta la carriera, per limiti caratteriali e concorrenza effettivamente spietata, ha fatto un Europeo e basta dove si è espresso su livelli altissimi. A Milano non è mai stato titolare inamovibile, a Manchester il primo anno lo era, ma era sempre infortunato, il secondo sembrava sul punto di esplodere (da lì l'Europeo) e ora si è perso. Certo, al Milan avrebbe un'occasione che non gli è stata ancora data, però il suo prezzo reale sarebbe davvero di 18-20 mln, 25 perchè sta con gli sceicchi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Premetto che, ovviamente, mi farebbe piacere l'acquisto di Balotelli, ma voglio sottolineare come, se realmente lo stiamo trattando, noi andiamo a trattare una "scommessa". Un giocatore che a 23 anni è rimasto al "potenzialmente". Il prezzo è chiaramente calato da 37 mln perchè con quei soldi ti ci compri giocatori che già hanno dimostrato molto più di lui. Il buon Mario, in tutta la carriera, per limiti caratteriali e concorrenza effettivamente spietata, ha fatto un Europeo e basta dove si è espresso su livelli altissimi. A Milano non è mai stato titolare inamovibile, a Manchester il primo anno lo era, ma era sempre infortunato, il secondo sembrava sul punto di esplodere (da lì l'Europeo) e ora si è perso. Certo, al Milan avrebbe un'occasione che non gli è stata ancora data, però il suo prezzo reale sarebbe davvero di 18-20 mln, 25 perchè sta con gli sceicchi.



Esatto, bravissimo/a.

Balotelli è ancora una scommessa, a me preoccupa la sua testa calda. E il fatto che nel Milan non ci siano persone in grado di tener a bada le teste calde.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

La Gazzetta Sportiva riporta la notizia secondo la quale Raiola partirà presto per Manchester mentre Galliani da Bergamo rimane pronto per intervenire in caso di evoluzione della situazione.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo che il City non si impunti troppo.
Dai Gallo facci il colpaccio.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

tanto va a finire come gaga'


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Premetto che, ovviamente, mi farebbe piacere l'acquisto di Balotelli, ma voglio sottolineare come, se realmente lo stiamo trattando, noi andiamo a trattare una "scommessa". Un giocatore che a 23 anni è rimasto al "potenzialmente". Il prezzo è chiaramente calato da 37 mln perchè con quei soldi ti ci compri giocatori che già hanno dimostrato molto più di lui. Il buon Mario, in tutta la carriera, per limiti caratteriali e concorrenza effettivamente spietata, ha fatto un Europeo e basta dove si è espresso su livelli altissimi. A Milano non è mai stato titolare inamovibile, a Manchester il primo anno lo era, ma era sempre infortunato, il secondo sembrava sul punto di esplodere (da lì l'Europeo) e ora si è perso. Certo, al Milan avrebbe un'occasione che non gli è stata ancora data, però il suo prezzo reale sarebbe davvero di 18-20 mln, 25 perchè sta con gli sceicchi.



Per questo tentano con la proposta della rateizzazione tombale. In ogni caso credo che a manchester l'anno scorso abbia dato una grossissima mano, poi per la sua testa è stato nell'occhio del ciclone sempre. Non è facile esprimersi al meglio così. Ci vorrebbe una controprova in una squadra/società che lo protegga/gestisca meglio.. noi appunto. Poi ci potremo esprimere.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2013)

finora aria fritta.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> finora aria fritta.



.....ci sono ancora 5 giorni......

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo La Repubblica oggi potrebbe chiudersi l'affare per Balotelli.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....ci sono ancora 5 giorni......
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Secondo La Repubblica oggi potrebbe chiudersi l'affare per Balotelli.


Blu ci speri troppo mi fai tenerezza


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (27 Gennaio 2013)

io non capisco tutta questa contentezza per l'arrivo, spero di no, di balotelli.
SOno solo soldi buttati.
SOpravvalutato, arrogante, bullo, non ha la testa per giocare del milan...
sono enormemente deluso da questa dirigenza. soldi buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Blu ci speri troppo mi fai tenerezza



....non è che ci spero, ritengo proprio che se non lo prendono adesso non lo prendono più.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> io non capisco tutta questa contentezza per l'arrivo, spero di no, di balotelli.
> SOno solo soldi buttati.
> SOpravvalutato, arrogante, bullo, non ha la testa per giocare del milan...
> sono enormemente deluso da questa dirigenza. soldi buttati nel cesso.


Guarda hai un po di ragione pero devi mettere sul piano anche altre situazioni tipo un eventuale rateizzazione chi te la puo concedere se non il manch city?


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io continuo a pensare che da noi certe cavolate non le avrebbe fatte. Niang dopo la farsa della macchina è stato ai margini fino a gennaio. In nazionale Balo non si è mai comportato male. Vivere da solo a manchester per uno come lui si è rivelata una cosa insostenibile e meglio uno un pò arrogante che delle mammolette alla pato. Vediamolo in un altro contesto prima di darlo per morto a 22-23 anni.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Mourinho su Balotelli*

"Mario in rossonero? Una volta, quando eravamo all'Inter, ha preso la maglia del Milan in ristorante no? Forse il Milan è il suo club del cuore e se puoi stare nel tuo club del cuore è meglio. Ma forse era uno scherzo e il suo cuore è interista. E se il suo cuore è nerazzurro e va al Milan, allora non è la migliore soluzione".


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sì ma Balotelli da solo non basta, in difesa siamo a pezzi e a centrocampo mancherà ancora Muntari

Però la cosa positiva è che in tanti anni, Balotelli è il primo "nome" che è anche giovane (sempre se viene preso)


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mourinho su Balotelli*
> 
> "Mario in rossonero? Una volta, quando eravamo all'Inter, ha preso la maglia del Milan in ristorante no? Forse il Milan è il suo club del cuore e se puoi stare nel tuo club del cuore è meglio. Ma forse era uno scherzo e il suo cuore è interista. E se il suo cuore è nerazzurro e va al Milan, allora non è la migliore soluzione".



Mou ha le idee confuse


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto della maglia è sempre stato un po' troppo enfatizzato da tanti tifosi.

Balotelli dovrà dimostrare sul campo di essere un tifoso rossonero, non con le dichiarazioni e le sceneggiate a Striscia la notizia.
In quel momento era soprattutto una provocazione perchè voleva andarsene dall'Inter.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che da noi certe cavolate non le avrebbe fatte. Niang dopo la farsa della macchina è stato ai margini fino a gennaio. In nazionale Balo non si è mai comportato male. *Vivere da solo a manchester per uno come lui si è rivelata una cosa insostenibile* e meglio uno un pò arrogante che delle mammolette alla pato. Vediamolo in un altro contesto prima di darlo per morto a 22-23 anni.



Che c'entra Manchester?Faceva così anche a Milano eh.In cinque anni di calcio ad alto livello,con la guida di due allenatori e mezzo (Prandelli),in due campionati diversi,non è cambiato di una virgola.Io non vedo come possa cambiare ora,a 23 anni,ma capisco chi ci spera.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sì ma Balotelli da solo non basta, in difesa siamo a pezzi e a centrocampo mancherà ancora Muntari



Perfetto, però a centrocampo ci vuole davvero qualcuno. 
Non dimentichiamoci che De Jong è fuori, Flamini e Traorè sono da tribuna e Nocerino fa un terzo di quello che faceva la scorsa stagione


----------



## CrisRs (27 Gennaio 2013)

ma solo io spero che non arrivi??? lo hanno madato via tutti...un motivo ci sarà...spero stia il piu lontano possibile dal milan!!


----------



## AndrasWave (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io ritengo che di potenzialità ne abbia e data l'età l'investimento sarebbe ancora fattibile. Il carattere però..
Ma a centrocampo continuiamo ad essere un disastro completo. Non riesco a capire..


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli: parte il blitz decisivo. Raiola sta per volare a Londra con l'offerta del Milan da 20 milioni a rate
*
Laudisa


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Mutande croccanti in 3.. 2..


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto, Mourinho e Mancini potevano permetterselo di lasciarlo fuori, perché le alternative erano Crespo, Cruz, Milito, Eto’o, Aguero, Tevez, Dzeko, tutti grandi o grandissimi attaccanti. Allegri (se sarà ancora l’allenatore del Milan) non potrà permetterselo.
> 
> Detto questo, come fa a essere ad un passo dal Milan, se devono ancora presentare l’offerta?
> Conferme sul fatto che il City dovrebbe eventualmente prendere un sostituto, ma ditemi voi chi possono prendere a gennaio, i vari Falcao, Cavani ecc... non si muoveranno prima di giugno.



Hanno 5 attaccanti, sono anche troppi quelli che hanno visto che giocano a 2 punte.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> ma solo io spero che non arrivi??? lo hanno madato via tutti...un motivo ci sarà...spero stia il piu lontano possibile dal milan!!



Il talento è pazzesco. Ci ritroviamo con Pazzini quindi è lecito i tifosi sperino in Mario e che metta la testa a posto.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli: parte il blitz decisivo. Raiola sta per volare a Londra con l'offerta del Milan da 20 milioni a rate
> *
> Laudisa



.


----------



## Ale (27 Gennaio 2013)

daje minoo


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Gennaio 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> lo hanno madato via tutti...un motivo ci sarà...



Questo lo si dimentica spesso. Ha veramente una testa complicata.


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che c'entra Manchester?Faceva così anche a Milano eh.In cinque anni di calcio ad alto livello,con la guida di due allenatori e mezzo (Prandelli),in due campionati diversi,non è cambiato di una virgola.Io non vedo come possa cambiare ora,a 23 anni,ma capisco chi ci spera.



All'inter con mancini ha rigato abbastanza dritto, poi con mourihno ha fatto la parte del punching ball a detta di tutti, ma sia nel primo caso che nel secondo è stato vitale per vincere campionato a champions.
È uno che deve essere "seguito" e indirizzato ok, ma di teste calde con talento che han fatto la fortuna di squadre intere ne abbiamo innumerevoli prove. 
Proprio per questa sua testa calda, andare a straguadagnare in un posto dove oggettivamente sei meno controllato secondo me gli è stato deleterio. Poi li i tabloid sappiamo come lavorano. È caduto dalla padella alla brace (inter --> uk). Vediamo come lo gestiscono se arriva. Per me cambierà la solfa.

P.S. OT
Incuriosito dalla tua firma ho visto qualche episodio di Breaking Bad. Wow che serie eccezionale!!!


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Alle 13.40 Raiola prende l'aereo per Londra*


----------



## drama 84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

vai e colpisci mino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Splendidi, per esempio, in questo messaggio del 6/11/2012 del topic Milan-Fiorentina, persa poi 1-3'
> Originariamente Scritto da Blu71
> La dobbiamo vincere.
> La tua replica:
> ...


Ma va, mica ci giocammo il caffé


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma va, mica ci giocammo il caffé




.....il caffè te lo pago io comunque, con piacere.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Perfetto, però a centrocampo ci vuole davvero qualcuno.
> Non dimentichiamoci che De Jong è fuori, Flamini e Traorè sono da tribuna e Nocerino fa un terzo di quello che faceva la scorsa stagione



E aggiungerei che Ambrosini non è più un giocatore di calcio.

Abbiamo per il centrocampo: De Jong, Ambrosini, Flamini, Traorè, Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari e mettiamoci pure Boateng

Di questi solo Montolivo, Muntari e l'ultimo De Jong si salvano, ma di disponibile abbiamo solo Montolivo tra questi ed è costretto a giocare mediano.. E cosa pensano che sia la priorità? Balotelli


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E aggiungerei che Ambrosini non è più un giocatore di calcio.
> 
> Abbiamo per il centrocampo: De Jong, Ambrosini, Flamini, Traorè, Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari e mettiamoci pure Boateng
> 
> Di questi solo Montolivo, Muntari e l'ultimo De Jong si salvano, ma di disponibile abbiamo solo Montolivo tra questi ed è costretto a giocare mediano.. E cosa pensano che sia la priorità? Balotelli



La domanda e' preferisci balotelli o niente ? Non ci sono ulteriori alternative


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E aggiungerei che Ambrosini non è più un giocatore di calcio.
> 
> Abbiamo per il centrocampo: De Jong, Ambrosini, Flamini, Traorè, Nocerino, Montolivo, Muntari e mettiamoci pure Boateng
> 
> Di questi solo Montolivo, Muntari e l'ultimo De Jong si salvano, ma di disponibile abbiamo solo Montolivo tra questi ed è costretto a giocare mediano.. E cosa pensano che sia la priorità? Balotelli



Sacrosanto, lo vado ripetendo da un mesetto ormai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....il caffè te lo pago io comunque, con piacere.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Alle 13.40 Raiola prende l'aereo per Londra*



Entro oggi ci saranno grosse novità allora.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La domanda e' preferisci balotelli o niente ? Non ci sono ulteriori alternative



Purtroppo con questo bresidentissimo funziona così, per gli altri reparti si va a colpi di fortuna


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2013)

hahhaahahah 20 mil a rate... sti arabi rideranno in faccia al pizzaiolo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> hahhaahahah 20 mil a rate... sti arabi rideranno in faccia al pizzaiolo



Sei rate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cioè davvero; ci presentiamo dagli arabi chiedendo un pagamento in sei rate. Per me ci rideranno in faccia.


----------



## MisterBet (27 Gennaio 2013)

Loro lo hanno pagato in quattro all'Inter..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Loro lo hanno pagato in quattro all'Inter..



Non vuol dire che accettino il tuo pagamento in trentamila rate.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La domanda e' preferisci balotelli o niente ? Non ci sono ulteriori alternative



Avrei preferito un difensore come alternativa a balocoso


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2013)

Alla fine chiederanno i soliti 3-4 milioni in piu' esempre per quei soliti 3-4 si andra' avanti fino al 31 e non si fara'' nulla, succede sempre cosi'


----------



## chicagousait (27 Gennaio 2013)

Lo dovremmo pagare in 6 comode rate. Sembra di star a comprare un divano.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi ma quante ne volete pero'... ma cosa volete veramente ricostruire con i soli Saponara, Salamon etc, oppure prendere Naingollan e stare a posto con questo attacco anche l'anno prossimo?
Si va su Balotelli e si dice, eh pero serve un centrocampista etc. 
Voglio dire per ora iniziamo a puntellare almeno un reparto in ottica futura no? Con Balo, Niang, El sharaawi ci garantiremmo il reparto offensivo direi migliore in Italia, vi sembra poco? Poi a Giugno non avendo piu' il problerma dell'attaccante, potremmo andare avanti con giovani di prospettiva e piazzare magari un'altro acquisto che richiede un piccolo sforzo economico, e cioè quel o centrocampista (Strootman, Naingollan) o quel difensore centrale (un Ogbonna) che possono piu' o meno garantire altro salto di qualità. Perchè ragazzi bisogna ricostruire piu' che mai senza spese folli e questo è chiaro, ma sappiamo che per competere a buon livello bisogna affiancare a giovani interessanti almeno 1 pilastro, 1 almeno per reparto. E allora iniziamo a farlo.

L'acquisto di Balo sarebbe un tassello piu' che funzionale al progetto del nuovo Milan, altrochè.

Sul carattere del giocatore poi a me sembra che si esageri, il pericolo c'è per carità ma molto piu' basso di quanto si crede. Basta guardare la serietà con cui ha affrontato l'europeo con la nazionale, e poi quello che è successo con Cassano dimostra come al Milan le cose cambiano. 
Da prendere senza se e senza ma Supermario, non scherziamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> All'inter con mancini ha rigato abbastanza dritto, poi con mourihno ha fatto la parte del punching ball a detta di tutti, ma sia nel primo caso che nel secondo è stato vitale per vincere campionato a champions.
> È uno che deve essere "seguito" e indirizzato ok, ma di teste calde con talento che han fatto la fortuna di squadre intere ne abbiamo innumerevoli prove.
> Proprio per questa sua testa calda, andare a straguadagnare in un posto dove oggettivamente sei meno controllato secondo me gli è stato deleterio. Poi li i tabloid sappiamo come lavorano. È caduto dalla padella alla brace (inter --> uk). Vediamo come lo gestiscono se arriva. Per me cambierà la solfa.
> 
> ...



Io onestamente temo che sia troppo tardi,ma se arriva non mi resta che sperare nel miracolo.
P.S. Lieto di averti introdotto nella cerchia di BB


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (27 Gennaio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> Loro lo hanno pagato in quattro all'Inter..



.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

20 milioni in 6 rate, poco più di 3 milioni l'anno, rapina a mano armata.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 20 milioni in 6 rate, poco più di 3 milioni l'anno, rapina a mano armata.



Siamo dei pezzentoni.


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma quante ne volete pero'... ma cosa volete veramente ricostruire con i soli Saponara, Salamon etc, oppure prendere Naingollan e stare a posto con questo attacco anche l'anno prossimo?
> Si va su Balotelli e si dice, eh pero serve un centrocampista etc.
> Voglio dire per ora iniziamo a puntellare almeno un reparto in ottica futura no? Con Balo, Niang, El sharaawi ci garantiremmo il reparto offensivo direi migliore in Italia, vi sembra poco? Poi a Giugno non avendo piu' il problerma dell'attaccante, potremmo andare avanti con giovani di prospettiva e piazzare magari un'altro acquisto che richiede un piccolo sforzo economico, e cioè quel o centrocampista (Strootman, Naingollan) o quel difensore centrale (un Ogbonna) che possono piu' o meno garantire altro salto di qualità. Perchè ragazzi bisogna ricostruire piu' che mai senza spese folli e questo è chiaro, ma sappiamo che per competere a buon livello bisogna affiancare a giovani interessanti almeno 1 pilastro, 1 almeno per reparto. E allora iniziamo a farlo.
> 
> ...



Sì ma un centrocampista decente era la priorità in questo mercato........tanto più che il decerebrato manco arriverà e, imho, a Manchester godranno nel dirci di no e a ridere delle nostre offerte. Ma quale a un passo dal MIlan, saremo a posto così


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Parole sante, non si può discutere l'acquisto di Balo
certe occasioni vanno prese al volo



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma quante ne volete pero'... ma cosa volete veramente ricostruire con i soli Saponara, Salamon etc, oppure prendere Naingollan e stare a posto con questo attacco anche l'anno prossimo?
> Si va su Balotelli e si dice, eh pero serve un centrocampista etc.
> Voglio dire per ora iniziamo a puntellare almeno un reparto in ottica futura no? Con Balo, Niang, El sharaawi ci garantiremmo il reparto offensivo direi migliore in Italia, vi sembra poco? Poi a Giugno non avendo piu' il problerma dell'attaccante, potremmo andare avanti con giovani di prospettiva e piazzare magari un'altro acquisto che richiede un piccolo sforzo economico, e cioè quel o centrocampista (Strootman, Naingollan) o quel difensore centrale (un Ogbonna) che possono piu' o meno garantire altro salto di qualità. Perchè ragazzi bisogna ricostruire piu' che mai senza spese folli e questo è chiaro, ma sappiamo che per competere a buon livello bisogna affiancare a giovani interessanti almeno 1 pilastro, 1 almeno per reparto. E allora iniziamo a farlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Salamon, Jorginho e Saponara serviranno come innesti a giugno, intanto sistemiamoci l'attacco, a cui poi si aggiungerà Petagna e, se cediamo Pazzini, anche Paloschi.
Una volta sistemato l'attacco potremo dedicarci al resto, a Perin e ai centrocampisti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Gennaio 2013)

il Real e il manchester non vedono l'ora di liberarsi di Kaka e Balotelli, ci mancherebbe che li prendiamo alle loro condizioni!
è il destino di tutte le big, comprese MIlan Inter e Juve, quando sbagli un acquisto è oro colato se trovi chi gli paga l'ingaggio...


----------



## Gollume (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai, ma 20 milioni per un incompiuto e un pazzo scatenato. Non va bene questa cosa.
Bisogna investire nel centrocampo, ma come si fa a non accorgersene?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

e il city sicuramente accetterà hahahahaha come no


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ma 20 milioni per un incompiuto e un pazzo scatenato. Non va bene questa cosa.
> Bisogna investire nel centrocampo, ma come si fa a non accorgersene?



Che ci serve un centrocampista è evidente, ma preferisco tirare a campare sino a Agosto, e prendere subito Balo che in Italia fa sicuramente la differenza, ricordiamoci che sia all'inter che al manchester lui non ha mai voluto starci, ha sempre sognato il milan,
e in Italia pippe come Pazzini o Matri ti costano almeno 15 milioni


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> e il city sicuramente accetterà hahahahaha come no



Ma se nn accettano sono cavoli loro , questo e' il valore di balotelli


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;109312 ha scritto:


> e il city sicuramente accetterà hahahahaha come no



Probabile che City e Real non accettino le nostre condizioni,
ma la risata la facciamo noi, visto che gli rimangono sul gobbo dei calciatori che non vogliono,
del resto ognuno ha i propri Robinho


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

cioe ma come si fa a pensare minimamente che il city accetti, a parte il fatto che vogliono 25 milioni noi andiamo la ad offrire 20 milioni con 4000 rate ma dai 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Ma se nn accettano sono cavoli loro , questo e' il valore di balotelli



potevano almeno offrire 25 milioni con le rate non 20 milioni, già sono scesi di tanto come si fa a pensare che il city accetti 20 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Probabile che City e Real non accettino le nostre condizioni,
> ma la risata la facciamo noi, visto che gli rimangono sul gobbo dei calciatori che non vogliono,
> del resto ognuno ha i propri Robinho



beh balotelli non e fuori rosa e conoscendo almeno un po mancini dalla prossima partita rinizierà a convocarlo e metterlo minimo in panchina, differente la situazione di kakà mou l'ha chiaramente scaricato e non viene manco piu convocato, robinho idem come balotelli, l'unica squadra che ci perde e il real


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Riso a Londra, contatto per Carlos Balotelli ?


----------



## Butcher (27 Gennaio 2013)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Lo dovremmo pagare in 6 comode rate. Sembra di star a comprare un divano.



Sossoldi


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì ma un centrocampista decente era la priorità in questo mercato........tanto più che il decerebrato manco arriverà e, imho, a Manchester godranno nel dirci di no e a ridere delle nostre offerte. Ma quale a un passo dal MIlan, saremo a posto così



Ok ma Balotelli se non arriva ora non arriva piu' per motivi facili da immaginare, e quindi non mi lascerei sfuggire l'occasione. L'attaccante costa sempre di piu' (figuratevi quanto costeranno quelli della fascia Balo a giugno, ammesso che ce ne siano sul mercato), centrocampista/i e difensore/i li possiamo sempre prendere a Giugno, anche perchè ribadisco che non abbiamo grandi obiettivi stagionali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Riso a Londra, contatto per Carlos Balotelli ?



Vanno per Balotelli e tornano con Tevez, ma nel viaggio di ritorno il presidente si oppone e ricompra Pato.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset è vicino l'accordo Milan-City per Balotelli.La differenza è di 2 mln,col Milan che ne offre 20 dilazionati e il City ne chiede 22.Si presume che la prima rata possa essere pari a 4-5 mln,soldi ricevuti dalla cessioni di Acerbi al Genoa.Alternativa ai 20 mln cash,una possibile proposta che vede il cartellino di Boateng più una decina di mln cash.Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo.*


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> cioe ma come si fa a pensare minimamente che il city accetti, a parte il fatto che vogliono 25 milioni noi andiamo la ad offrire 20 milioni con 4000 rate ma dai
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ci può stare, chiaro se loro ne vogliono 25 e noi ne avessimo offerti 25 subito (a rate) saremmo già a posto, se invece dovesse saltare perché per una differenza di 5 mln si decide di ritirarsi allora Galliani è un fallito inconcludente e Berlusconi ci fa una figura pessima ancora una volta, oltre all'ennesima pessima figura che farebbe il Milan come società che non riesce più a comprare.
Questa volta non possono tornare a mani vuote, non possono permetterselo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset è vicino l'accordo Milan-City per Balotelli.La differenza è di 2 mln,col Milan che ne offre 20 dilazionati e il City ne chiede 22.Si presume che la prima rata possa essere pari a 4-5 mln,soldi ricevuti dalla cessioni di Acerbi al Genoa.Alternativa ai 20 mln cash,una possibile proposta che vede il cartellino di Boateng più una decina di mln cash.Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo.*



Se è vero direi che è fatta.


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

L'inviato mediaset ha detto che Raiola è partito con un'offerta di venti ma che ha il mandato di accettare anche per 22 - 23.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Se è vero direi che è fatta.



..questa sera l'annuncio.....di Silvio....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> L'inviato mediaset ha detto che Raiola è partito con un'offerta di venti ma che ha il mandato di accettare anche per 22 - 23.



Se è così ci siamo sul serio.....


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> L'inviato mediaset ha detto che Raiola è partito con un'offerta di venti ma che ha il mandato di accettare anche per 22 - 23.



Non voglio sbrodolarmi così in anticipo... speriamo...........


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset è vicino l'accordo Milan-City per Balotelli.La differenza è di 2 mln,col Milan che ne offre 20 dilazionati e il City ne chiede 22.Si presume che la prima rata possa essere pari a 4-5 mln,soldi ricevuti dalla cessioni di Acerbi al Genoa.Alternativa ai 20 mln cash,una possibile proposta che vede il cartellino di Boateng più una decina di mln cash.Siamo in dirittura d'arrivo.*



I soldi ricevuti per Acerbi sono finiti per la metà di Constant, piccolo dettaglio


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2013)

Prenderà la 45 o il 9 che è libero?


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2013)

se arriva credo prenda il 9..ma non diciamo ancora nulla..siamo stati abituati fin troppo male ultimamente


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Prenderà la 45 o il 9 che è libero?



...aspettiamo ....prima di porci il problema...


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (27 Gennaio 2013)

farà come zamorano...4+5


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il dottor Shultz ci insegna come trattare: andiamo là e offriamo 50 milioni per Tevez, poi tra due risate ci compriamo Balotelli a 5 seduta stante, fuggiamo e non ci facciamo vedere più


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

a sportmediaset han sparato tante cavolate in passato... aspettiamo


----------



## Miro (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Riso a Londra, contatto per Carlos Balotelli ?



Londra a Balotelli, contatto per Riso?


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Prenderà la 45 o il 9 che è libero?




Neanche il peggior juventino sarebbe uscito così.
Grattatio pallorum a raffica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Per me ormai è ufficiale e posso urlarlo: Benvenuto Mario !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Credo che ormai nulla più possa impedire il suo trasferimento da noi.
El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Niang; l'Italia sta tornando rossonera!


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me ormai è ufficiale e posso urlarlo: Benvenuto Mario !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Credo che ormai nulla più possa impedire il suo trasferimento da noi.
> El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Niang; l'Italia sta tornando rossonera!


boh,ma che e' ??!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sempre piu' vicini, dai dai


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2013)

se l'affare salta propongo di permabannare i gufi di questo topic


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Sempre piu' vicini, dai dai



....se ci sfugge adesso possiamo scordarcelo. Speriamo dai....


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Sempre piu' vicini, dai dai


che corvata


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Neanche il peggior juventino sarebbe uscito così.
> Grattatio pallorum a raffica.


u mad brah?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me ormai è ufficiale e posso urlarlo: Benvenuto Mario !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Credo che ormai nulla più possa impedire il suo trasferimento da noi.
> El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Niang; l'Italia sta tornando rossonera!


Ruiu+Dumbaghi+Ronaldinho. Combo X3. Finish him.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

e quanto s'accollano per 2 milioni...tornassero sui cammelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I soldi ricevuti per Acerbi sono finiti per la metà di Constant, piccolo dettaglio



si appunto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sarò l'unica ma ribadisco con certezza che non arriva troppi film mentali


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....se ci sfugge adesso possiamo scordarcelo. Speriamo dai....



Si Blu, quindi speriamo di no!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;109402 ha scritto:


> si appunto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> sarò l'unica ma ribadisco con certezza che non arriva troppi film mentali



....Raiola non si muove per nulla...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si Blu, quindi speriamo di no!



Tra poco lo sapremo.


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ruiu+Dumbaghi+Ronaldinho. Combo X3. Finish him.



Grande


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Raiola non si muove per nulla...



ma che ne sappiamo noi che e volato la londra per balotelli? mica raiola gira tutto intorno a mario, io continuo a non crederci assolutamente non voglio piu illudermi


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;109413 ha scritto:


> ma che ne sappiamo noi che e volato la londra per balotelli? mica raiola gira tutto intorno a mario, io continuo a non crederci assolutamente non voglio piu illudermi



Beh che non sia facile è vero,ma che Raiola si sia mosso per Balo non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Lo Spazzini che sto vedendo mi sta facendo quasi cambiare idea su Mario


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che non c'è pericolo che il Pazzo faccia ricredere qualcuno....


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo Spazzini che sto vedendo mi sta facendo quasi cambiare idea su Mario


oggi il pazzo fara una tripletta e il gallo dira


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo arrivi, al di la dei suoi pessimi comportamenti, Pazzini è un qualcosa di atroce.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

El Shaarawi alla domanda sull'arrivo di Balotelli aveva gli occhi che gli brillavano, il giornalista Sky stesso gli ha detto: "non ridere"


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> El Shaarawi alla domanda sull'arrivo di Balotelli aveva gli occhi che gli brillavano, il giornalista Sky stesso gli ha detto: "non ridere"



....ci siamo....forse...


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se pazzini è questo di oggi, tutta la vita Balo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Con Balotelli oggi avremmo vinto 4-0.Pazzini è un aborto ed il fatto che oggi abbia fatto ridere tutti i polli d'Italia può essere positivissimo.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo...incrociamo le dita!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> El Shaarawi alla domanda sull'arrivo di Balotelli aveva gli occhi che gli brillavano, il giornalista Sky stesso gli ha detto: "non ridere"


Nell'ambiente già sanno ? Non ci credo, non ci voglio credere, non ci posso credere...


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Vado controcorrente, servono 2 centrocampisti che sappiano giocare a pallone.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vado controcorrente, servono 2 centrocampisti che sappiano giocare a pallone.


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Vado controcorrente, servono 2 centrocampisti che sappiano giocare a pallone.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Vado controcorrente, servono 2 centrocampisti che sappiano giocare a pallone.



non vai controcorrente,e' risaputa sta cosa..ma balotelli ci fa fare cmq un salto di qualita'


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Manca solo lui all'attacco, sarebbe perfetto con il Boss e Stephan. 

Spero che riescano a vendere Robinho e a prendere un centrocampista, anche Cigarini andrebbe bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ruiu+Dumbaghi+Ronaldinho. Combo X3. Finish him.



Ahahah, grande  

Comunque non arriva, strappiamo Pozzi al Siena


----------



## DannySa (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dai............


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frenata di Allegri: "Voglio dire solo una cosa: in questi mesi si è creato un gruppo molto equilibrato, molto educato e per vincere, dopo quello che abbiamo passato, c'è bisogno di equilibrio del gruppo... non metto le mani avanti perché Balotelli è un giocatore del Manchester"

Appena detto a Sky. Non mi sembrava affatto entusiasta di un presunto arrivo di Balo oppure era la scusa.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Difficile......

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> Frenata di Allegri: "Voglio dire solo una cosa: in questi mesi si è creato un gruppo molto equilibrato, molto educato e per vincere, dopo quello che abbiamo passato, c'è bisogno di equilibrio del gruppo... non metto le mani avanti perché Balotelli è un giocatore del Manchester"
> 
> Appena detto a Sky. Non mi sembrava affatto entusiasta di un presunto arrivo di Balo oppure era la scusa.


Ma sinceramente non mi sembra un veto,era più un avviso al ragazzo.


----------



## Albijol (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Appena detto a Sky. Non mi sembrava affatto entusiasta di un presunto arrivo di Balo oppure era la scusa.



Giustamente Acciuga si gode il Pazzo, chi non lo farebbe...tra gli amanti del masochismo estremo?


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] a me è sembrata la possibile scusa già bella e pronta per un suo mancato arrivo.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non è certo Allegri a decidere su Balotelli.


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] a me è sembrata la possibile scusa già bella e pronta per un suo mancato arrivo.



ho sentito anche io ma non mi e' sembrato come dici tu


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] a me è sembrata la possibile scusa già bella e pronta per un suo mancato arrivo.



Beh potrebbe essere,spero non sia così,forse è semplicemente un modo per far stare le acqua calme.Ad esempio la reazione di Elsha è totalmente differente.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sportmediaset da il 70% di possibilità di arrivo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani: "Balotelli non viene? Oggi dal 99,9% periodico passiamo al 99,5 %"*


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dicono che Galliani a MC abbia detto che oggi le probabilità di Balo al Milan sono del 99,5%...........


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Balotelli non viene? Oggi dal 99,9% periodico passiamo al 99,5 %"*



... Inizia la manfrina come per Ibrahimovic...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Balotelli non viene? Oggi dal 99,9% periodico passiamo al 99,5 %"*



Ma quante storie....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che forse arriva.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Dicono che Galliani a MC abbia detto che oggi le probabilità di Balo al Milan sono del 99,5%...........




....si sta' sbilanciando ....


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....si sta' sbilanciando ....


blu ci stai credendo troppo...se non arriva mi sa che decedi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> blu ci stai credendo troppo...se non arriva mi sa che decedi





Sono sopravvissuto a delusioni peggiori.....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ha anche detto "La borsa di Manchester apre solo lunedì mattina".


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (27 Gennaio 2013)

“Oggi dico che non arriva al 99,5 per cento, ma la Borsa riapre domani…”.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> se l'affare salta propongo di permabannare i gufi di questo topic



Facciamo che se arriva invece per una settimana commentiamo solo io e [MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] 





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me ormai è ufficiale e posso urlarlo: Benvenuto Mario !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Credo che ormai nulla più possa impedire il suo trasferimento da noi.
> El Shaarawy-Balotelli-Niang; l'Italia sta tornando rossonera!



Oh, sarò sempre stato positivo e coraggioso....Ma te ce le hai quadrate




Frikez ha scritto:


> I soldi ricevuti per Acerbi sono finiti per la metà di Constant, piccolo dettaglio



Beh, pensi che i 4 milioni di Constant siano in rata unica ? Avran fatto 10 rate da 400mila € 

Invece anche se te lo pagano a rate i soldi di Acerbi vanno tutti in questo bilancio.



i Plusvalenza Boyz


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Le dichiarazioni di oggi son i soliti giochini che fa galliani... si stava solo divertendo.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2013)

Che triste che è Galliani...


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che triste che è Galliani...


perche?


----------



## Graxx (27 Gennaio 2013)

più si dice che siamo vicini ad un giocatore e più è sicuro che non lo prendiamo....certo nell'attacco giovane e vivace che abbiamo mettere balotelli al posto del pazzo è tanta roba...anche se balotelli sia per la testa che ha sia per il suo procuratore è sempre un punto interrogativo enorme...


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> sia per il suo procuratore è sempre un punto interrogativo enorme...



Per adesso Raiola di torti al Milan non ne ha fatti, Ibrahimovic l'abbiamo impacchettato noi.


L'unica cosa è forse aver scelto gli schifosi nel 2006, quello ha cambiato la storia del nostro club.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per adesso Raiola di torti al Milan non ne ha fatti, Ibrahimovic l'abbiamo impacchettato noi.
> 
> 
> L'unica cosa è forse aver scelto gli schifosi nel 2006, quello ha cambiato la storia del nostro club.



Il problema di Raiola non è quello che si pensa. Non è particolarmente dispettoso con i club. Il problema sono le richieste di aumento di stipendio e qualche tassa che c'è da pagare in giocatori scarsi per averlo dalla propria.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il problema di Raiola non è quello che si pensa. Non è particolarmente dispettoso con i club. Il problema sono le richieste di aumento di stipendio e qualche tassa che c'è da pagare in giocatori scarsi per averlo dalla propria.


Sicuramente quello, ma quando Mino decide che un suo assistito deve andare via...


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sicuramente quello, ma quando Mino decide che un suo assistito deve andare via...



Non è che lui decide. Mino interpreta quello che vuole il calciatore. Lui fa quel che vuole il calciatore...


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riporta Di Marzio, l'inter sarà la prima a conoscere un eventuale accordo tra Milan e City. È previsto infatti un diritto di prelazione che consenta loro di pareggiare l'offerta entro 48 ore, la notifica dovrebbe arrivare via fax*


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Di Marzio, l'inter sarà la prima a conoscere un eventuale accordo tra Milan e City. È previsto infatti un diritto di prelazione che consenta loro di pareggiare l'offerta entro 48 ore, la notifica dovrebbe arrivare via fax*



Sogno di essere il segretario dell'Inter quel giorno


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Di Marzio, l'inter sarà la prima a conoscere un eventuale accordo tra Milan e City. È previsto infatti un diritto di prelazione che consenta loro di pareggiare l'offerta entro 48 ore, la notifica dovrebbe arrivare via fax*



In teoria l'accordo dovrebbe essere raggiunto entro le 18.59 del 29 Gennaio quindi, altrimenti i guasconi fanno saltare tutto. Detto questo Raiola comunque ha detto che questa clausola c'è, ma non c'è nessun accordo che preveda che Balotelli debba accettare l'Inter.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Non è che lui decide. Mino interpreta quello che vuole il calciatore. Lui fa quel che vuole il calciatore...



Si ma lo fa giocare male, litigare coi compagni, minacciare di menare l'allenatore, ste cose Raiola le fa davvero.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (27 Gennaio 2013)

senza la volontà del giocatore la clausola non serve a un tubo.
e stavolta non potranno fare nessun bluff.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si ma lo fa giocare male, litigare coi compagni, minacciare di menare l'allenatore, ste cose Raiola le fa davvero.



Il punto è proprio quello. Se il giocatore decide di andare via poi con Mino si passa il punto di non ritorno facilmente. Fra l'altro parlavo con un mio amico juventino e dicevo appunto che Pogba ha nel procuratore il suo più grosso difetto. Avere Raiola come procuratore significa richieste d'aumento frequenti e pericolo nel caso il giocatore abbia idea di andare via.


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sì a quanto pare l'accordo deve arrivare necessariamente entro due giorni circa in virtù di questa clausola.


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zazzaroni (che dovrebbero essere amico di Mancini) ha appena twittato che per la prima volta il mancio è possibilista sulla cessione a rate di Balo al Milan......


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> In teoria l'accordo dovrebbe essere raggiunto entro le 18.59 del 29 Gennaio quindi, altrimenti i guasconi fanno saltare tutto. Detto questo Raiola comunque ha detto che questa clausola c'è, ma non c'è nessun accordo che preveda che Balotelli debba accettare l'Inter.



Clausola sostanzialmente inutile come diceva Laudisa ieri sera, visto che Balotelli non la firmo' e appunto per questo non ha nessun obbligo di scelta. Sul suo gradimento poi insomma non credo ci siano dubbi.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sì ce li vedo gli interisti con Cassano e Balotelli in squadra..altro che casini..XD
Balo è amico di Stephan, l'Italia gioca con El Sha largo e un centravanti che dovrebbe essere lui, oltre alle ragioni di cuore, Balo ha proprio serie ragioni per scegliere il Milan, può giocare con El Shaarawy e prepararsi al meglio per il mondiale, se già riesce ad avere una bella intesa con lui e pure con montolivo è un gran bel passo avanti per la sua carriera. Ha l'occasione di essere il trascinatore, cosa che all'inter di Mourinho con Eto'-Sneijder-Milito e al city con Aguero-Tevez-Dzeko-Silva e anche nell'Italia con Pirlo fresco di scudetto, non era potuto essere. Qua sarebbe al centro del progetto, avrebbe la responsabilità di dare un esempio, avrebbe la famiglia vicino, giocherebbe nella squadra del cuore, con il suo compagno d'attacco in nazionale, con la maglia numero 9.. Non credo proprio che ci sia storia su quale dovrebbe essere la sua scelta.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport la clausola presente nel contratto di Balotelli non è valida in quanto Balotelli non l'ha mai firmata*


----------



## sheva90 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi illudo assolutamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Tra l'altro secondo me Acciuga è l'allenatore perfetto per Mario


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

tanto non cambia nulla ne se c'è o se non c'è tanto e ovvio che mario verrebbe da noi a priori,poi l'inter ha preso nonno rocchi


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro secondo me Acciuga è l'allenatore perfetto per Mario



Ovvio, è il primo allenatore che non può permettersi di non farlo giocare.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io mi sono davvero scocciato. Spero che chiudano il prima possibile che non ne posso più.

Domenica, possibilmente, vorrei vedere il trio Niang-Balo-Elsha


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

* Il blitz londinese di Raiola salta per nebbia, ma prosegue il dialogo tra Milan e City per SuperMario.*

Laudisa


----------



## Butcher (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se viene bene, se non viene amen.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ovvio, è il primo allenatore che non può permettersi di non farlo giocare.



Verissimo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport la clausola presente nel contratto di Balotelli non è valida in quanto Balotelli non l'ha mai firmata*



Admin come dicevo non è che non sia proprio valida, ma obbliga solo il city a dover far pareggiare l'offerta piu' alta all'Inter, che è comunque cosa inutile perchè tanto decide il giocatore.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;109864 ha scritto:


> * Il blitz londinese di Raiola salta per nebbia, ma prosegue il dialogo tra Milan e City per SuperMario.*
> 
> Laudisa



In che senso, non è partito l'aereo?


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> In che senso, non è partito l'aereo?



a quanto pare sì, pure a bergamo inizia a levarsi la nebbia presto.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non era già partito?


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Zazza continua a twittare.. ora dice che il Milan è vicino alla "rotten apple". Tanto per dire.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> a quanto pare sì, pure a bergamo inizia a levarsi la nebbia presto.



Dici che Mino vola con Ryanair ?


----------



## prd7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Un utente che da una notizia al caro Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo blog.
Caro Gianluca – LEGGI
dare notizie a te di cui tu non sappia è quasi impossibile. In più di questo argomento molti dicono che ci siano grosse probabilità di chiusura della trattativa.
Tuttavia ti posso riferire quanto segue e ho visto coi miei occhi. Oggi sul volo BA delle 3.45 da Linate a Londra (partito poi con 1h+ di ritardo) erano seduti davanti a me Mino Raiola e avv. Vittorio Rigo. La notizia dove stat? Che Rigo ha lavorato al computer e ha aperto 2 file word: uno parlava di un giocatore (il nome non c’era/non l’ho visto) che c’entrava con Pescara e Torino (i nomi delle squadre li ho letti per certo), l’altro invece per un giocatore con coinvolte… ManCity e Milan. E qui mi sa che anche non avendo letto il nome tutti possiamo intendere di chi si possa trattare. In più Raiola per il ritardo del volo si è arrabbiato perché avrebbe perso un treno (per Manchester?). Cmq Rigo lo ha rassicurato: “eh va beh, vorrà dire che dovremo lavorare stanotte…”
Infine COLPO di scena doppio: appena prima di scendere dall’aereo Raiola ha scritto un sms a Galliani con scritto “Appena atterrato a Londra. Appuntamento per Mario spostato a domani mattina”… E poi al controllo passaporti era al telefono con qualcuno penso della Gazzetta a cui ha detto testualmente “digli a Laudisa di non rompere i c***** e domani scrivete sulla Gazzetta che Balotelli è saltato!”
Un cordiale saluto
P.S. dopo estate scorsa in cui ti avevo scritto di Galliani al ristorante Botafumeiro di Barcellona con Bronzetti, quest’anno un’altra verità, (anche se forse non proprio Notizia), per il re del mercato


Gianluca Di Marzio scrive:

Grazie!


----------



## Bawert (27 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Un utente che da una notizia al caro Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo blog.
> Caro Gianluca – LEGGI
> dare notizie a te di cui tu non sappia è quasi impossibile. In più di questo argomento molti dicono che ci siano grosse probabilità di chiusura della trattativa.
> Tuttavia ti posso riferire quanto segue e ho visto coi miei occhi. Oggi sul volo BA delle 3.45 da Linate a Londra (partito poi con 1h+ di ritardo) erano seduti davanti a me Mino Raiola e avv. Vittorio Rigo. La notizia dove stat? Che Rigo ha lavorato al computer e ha aperto 2 file word: uno parlava di un giocatore (il nome non c’era/non l’ho visto) che c’entrava con Pescara e Torino (i nomi delle squadre li ho letti per certo), l’altro invece per un giocatore con coinvolte… ManCity e Milan. E qui mi sa che anche non avendo letto il nome tutti possiamo intendere di chi si possa trattare. In più Raiola per il ritardo del volo si è arrabbiato perché avrebbe perso un treno (per Manchester?). Cmq Rigo lo ha rassicurato: “eh va beh, vorrà dire che dovremo lavorare stanotte…”
> ...



Mah


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Un utente che da una notizia al caro Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo blog.
> Caro Gianluca – LEGGI
> dare notizie a te di cui tu non sappia è quasi impossibile. In più di questo argomento molti dicono che ci siano grosse probabilità di chiusura della trattativa.
> Tuttavia ti posso riferire quanto segue e ho visto coi miei occhi. Oggi sul volo BA delle 3.45 da Linate a Londra (partito poi con 1h+ di ritardo) erano seduti davanti a me Mino Raiola e avv. Vittorio Rigo. La notizia dove stat? Che Rigo ha lavorato al computer e ha aperto 2 file word: uno parlava di un giocatore (il nome non c’era/non l’ho visto) che c’entrava con Pescara e Torino (i nomi delle squadre li ho letti per certo), l’altro invece per un giocatore con coinvolte… ManCity e Milan. E qui mi sa che anche non avendo letto il nome tutti possiamo intendere di chi si possa trattare. In più Raiola per il ritardo del volo si è arrabbiato perché avrebbe perso un treno (per Manchester?). Cmq Rigo lo ha rassicurato: “eh va beh, vorrà dire che dovremo lavorare stanotte…”
> ...


Questo o ha dei contatti o ha avuto **** a ritrovarsi Raiola davanti oppure è un fenomeno da baraccone. Io propendo per l'ultima.


----------



## prd7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me è molto fantasioso come racconto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Palese vaccata secondo me,come avrebbe fatto sbirciare l'SMS inviato a Fester?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ora voglio proprio vedere la Gazzetta di domani


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2013)

a suo modo un eroe


----------



## prd7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Alcune cose quadrano, altre sono fantasiose. 
Quello della gazzetta potrebbe essere vero, ad esempio Laudisa ha scritto poi blitz saltato per nebbia, il file tra torino e pescara dovrebbe essere quello di Jonathas, poi l'sms a Galliani è molto ridicolo, come fai a sbirciare cosa c'è scritto e soprattutto a chi è indirizzato? E' un racconto verosimile


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Rintracciate Raiola


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Alcune cose quadrano, altre sono fantasiose.
> Quello della gazzetta potrebbe essere vero, ad esempio Laudisa ha scritto poi blitz saltato per nebbia, il file tra torino e pescara dovrebbe essere quello di Jonathas, poi l'sms a Galliani è molto ridicolo, come fai a sbirciare cosa c'è scritto e soprattutto a chi è indirizzato? E' un racconto verosimile



Chi ha scritto di calcio ne sa, potrebbe essersi inventato tutto, non ci vuole un genio.


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Un utente che da una notizia al caro Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo blog.
> Caro Gianluca – LEGGI
> dare notizie a te di cui tu non sappia è quasi impossibile. In più di questo argomento molti dicono che ci siano grosse probabilità di chiusura della trattativa.
> Tuttavia ti posso riferire quanto segue e ho visto coi miei occhi. Oggi sul volo BA delle 3.45 da Linate a Londra (partito poi con 1h+ di ritardo) erano seduti davanti a me Mino Raiola e avv. Vittorio Rigo. La notizia dove stat? Che Rigo ha lavorato al computer e ha aperto 2 file word: uno parlava di un giocatore (il nome non c’era/non l’ho visto) che c’entrava con Pescara e Torino (i nomi delle squadre li ho letti per certo), l’altro invece per un giocatore con coinvolte… ManCity e Milan. E qui mi sa che anche non avendo letto il nome tutti possiamo intendere di chi si possa trattare. In più Raiola per il ritardo del volo si è arrabbiato perché avrebbe perso un treno (per Manchester?). Cmq Rigo lo ha rassicurato: “eh va beh, vorrà dire che dovremo lavorare stanotte…”
> ...


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bocciarello parte 2?


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Un utente che da una notizia al caro Gianluca Di Marzio sul suo blog.
> Caro Gianluca – LEGGI
> dare notizie a te di cui tu non sappia è quasi impossibile. In più di questo argomento molti dicono che ci siano grosse probabilità di chiusura della trattativa.
> Tuttavia ti posso riferire quanto segue e ho visto coi miei occhi. Oggi sul volo BA delle 3.45 da Linate a Londra (partito poi con 1h+ di ritardo) erano seduti davanti a me Mino Raiola e avv. Vittorio Rigo. La notizia dove stat? Che Rigo ha lavorato al computer e ha aperto 2 file word: uno parlava di un giocatore (il nome non c’era/non l’ho visto) che c’entrava con Pescara e Torino (i nomi delle squadre li ho letti per certo), l’altro invece per un giocatore con coinvolte… ManCity e Milan. E qui mi sa che anche non avendo letto il nome tutti possiamo intendere di chi si possa trattare. In più Raiola per il ritardo del volo si è arrabbiato perché avrebbe perso un treno (per Manchester?). Cmq Rigo lo ha rassicurato: “eh va beh, vorrà dire che dovremo lavorare stanotte…”
> ...



Questo è senza dubbio BOCCIARELLO!


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Bocciarello parte 2?



Avrà sentito al telefono Abigail Barwuah


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (27 Gennaio 2013)

boccia is back???


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Kakà è saltato per colpa della fiscalità, Balo salterà per colpa della nebbia?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sì e dopo che gli ha fatto vedere l'sms gli ha pure offerto un caffè, ma va là


----------



## prd7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio a quanto pare si è fidato dell'utente e ha fatto una notizia nuova.

Niente copia incolla da altri siti 
[MENTION=210]prd7[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli, Raiola e Rigo in Inghilterra: lunedì decisivo.*

Di Marzio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Alcune cose quadrano, altre sono fantasiose.
> Quello della gazzetta potrebbe essere vero, ad esempio Laudisa ha scritto poi blitz saltato per nebbia, il file tra torino e pescara dovrebbe essere quello di Jonathas, poi l'sms a Galliani è molto ridicolo, come fai a sbirciare cosa c'è scritto e soprattutto a chi è indirizzato? E' un racconto verosimile



quoto...per me è una cavolata


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola è atterrato a Londra, domani il Milan tenterà l'ultimo assalto per Balotelli. Sono ore calde*

Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola è atterrato a Londra, domani il Milan tenterà l'ultimo assalto per Balotelli. Sono ore calde*
> 
> Di Marzio



......bene, forse è la volta buona.


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo bene, acquisto sbagliato o meno, in questo Milan sarebbe nettamente la nostra miglior punta e contando che Pazzini ha fatto 10 gol, lui potrebbe farne molti di più e anche decisivi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Gennaio 2013)

Daje


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

ci sperate troppo...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che mi scade un po' Di Marzio,se prende le news dal primo fesso che passa sul suo blog.

Tra un po' dirà: "Balotelli al Milan tutto fatto: ne da la conferma Abigail,sua sorella. Ringraziamo il nostro amico bocciarello".


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ci sperate troppo...



....sembriamo quasi dei tifosi....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Certo che mi scade un po' Di Marzio,se prende le news dal primo fesso che passa sul suo blog.
> 
> Tra un po' dirà: "Balotelli al Milan tutto fatto: ne da la conferma Abigail,sua sorella. Ringraziamo il nostro amico bocciarello".


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

domani finisce sta presa per i fondelli.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....sembriamo quasi dei tifosi....


Ormai ho un armatura in kevlar antigalliani...sono immune alle sue strnzate


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Certo che mi scade un po' Di Marzio,se prende le news dal primo fesso che passa sul suo blog.
> 
> Tra un po' dirà: "Balotelli al Milan tutto fatto: ne da la conferma Abigail,sua sorella. Ringraziamo il nostro amico bocciarello".



crede che intendeva sul fatto che sto utente ha visto raiola partite per londra almeno io ho capito cosi


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> domani finisce sta presa per i fondelli.



eh già, niente di fatto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ormai ho un armatura in kevlar antigalliani...sono immune alle sue strnzate



.....tutti o quasi su questo forum diffidano di quanto dice Gallini....proprio per questo può essere che Balotelli arrivi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;109978 ha scritto:


> crede che intendeva sul fatto che sto utente ha visto raiola partite per londra almeno io ho capito cosi



Si dai ma non credo che un giornalista come lui possa basarsi sulle testimonianze di uno sconosciuto...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (27 Gennaio 2013)

Con quali soldi?


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Certo che se uno voleva improvvisarsi reporter d'assalto quanto meno avrebbe fatto una foto, un video, una registrazione audio... Ergo


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io comunque, nel dubbio a vedere Milan - Udinese ci vado.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dal Cds, Moratti: «Balotelli al Milan non mi darebbe fastidio»


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Certo che se uno voleva improvvisarsi reporter d'assalto quanto meno avrebbe fatto una foto, un video, una registrazione audio... Ergo


Sti fenomeni si buttano, se l'affare va in porto vengono venerati, altrimenti scompaiono.


----------



## sheva90 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non arriverà mai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non arriverà mai...



straquoto.


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Raiola è atterrato a Londra, domani il Milan tenterà l'ultimo assalto per Balotelli. Sono ore calde*
> 
> Di Marzio


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non arriverà mai...





Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110001 ha scritto:


> straquoto.



Vi buttate avanti per non avere delusioni...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo voci di corridoio la Campari è stata messa in pre-allarme.Una fonte interna alla società riferisce di doppi turni su tutte le linee di produzione di Crodino,ci siamo


----------



## Harvey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se va in porto mi sa che Mino prende una bella commissione, sta facendo pure il lavoro di Galliani  Sarà che a Manchester non hanno bei ricordi di Adrianone


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2013)

ALL IN


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2013)

quindi domani si saprà la verità


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

impossibile arrivi.
ci fregano con la storia della trattativa durissima negli ultimi giorni di mercato così non comprano nessuno. in questo modo si arriva a giugno e tutti ci saremo dimenticati dei soldi che si sono intascati da Pato


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> impossibile arrivi.
> ci fregano con la storia della trattativa durissima negli ultimi giorni di mercato così non comprano nessuno. in questo modo si arriva a giugno e tutti ci saremo dimenticati dei soldi che si sono intascati da Pato



.....ormai siamo allo snodo. Vedremo.


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> impossibile arrivi.
> ci fregano con la storia della trattativa durissima negli ultimi giorni di mercato così non comprano nessuno. in questo modo si arriva a giugno e tutti ci saremo dimenticati dei soldi che si sono intascati da Pato



bo,ti vedo sereno e ottimista.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Certo che mi scade un po' Di Marzio,se prende le news dal primo fesso che passa sul suo blog.
> 
> Tra un po' dirà: "Balotelli al Milan tutto fatto: ne da la conferma Abigail,sua sorella. Ringraziamo il nostro amico bocciarello".



A dire il vero oggi Di Marzio nel dopo partita parlava ad Allegri come se la cosa fosse già fatta. 
Ovviamente un po' ci faceva, voleva estrapolargli un ammissione. Però per 2-3 volte ha dato per scontato il fatto che Balotelli fosse già preso dal modo in cui poneva le domande.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Sinceramente mi pare strano che sbuchino fuori dal niente 20 milioni.
Se fosse così sarebbe solo ed esclusivamente per campagna elettorale, se no col cavolo che saltavano fuori


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi pare strano che sbuchino fuori dal niente 20 milioni.
> Se fosse così sarebbe solo ed esclusivamente per campagna elettorale, se no col cavolo che saltavano fuori



guarda che se queste sono le condizioni si tratta di tre milioni e mezzo l'anno in 6 anni, non sono 20 milioni tutti insieme.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi pare strano che sbuchino fuori dal niente 20 milioni.
> Se fosse così sarebbe solo ed esclusivamente per campagna elettorale, se no col cavolo che saltavano fuori



a dirla tutta sbucano fuori dal nulla (come se non avessimo ricavato nulla questa estate ) 5mln. 15mln. li abbiamo ottenuti da Pato.

E cmq da una analisi Deloitte il Milan è risultato il 6 club al mondo per guadagni.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> a dirla tutta sbcano fuori dal nulla (*come se non avessimo ricavato nulla questa estate* ) 5mln. 15mln. li abbiamo ottenuti da Pato.
> 
> E cmq da una an'alisi Deloitte il Milan è risultato il 6 club al mondo per guadagni.



Appunto: sarebbero potuti sbucare dei soldi anche quest'estate, ma così non è stato.
A me pareva si parlasse di sesto club più ricco del mondo, magari mi sbaglio. In qualsiasi caso il mercato attuale è una vergogna


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Appunto: sarebbero potuti sbucare dei soldi anche quest'estate, ma così non è stato.
> A me pareva si parlasse di sesto club più ricco del mondo, magari mi sbaglio. In qualsiasi caso il mercato attuale è una vergogna


Saremo anche uno dei club piu ricchi ma dobbiamo risanare il bilancio perche c e il fpf!!!Perche con i conti a posto potremo partecipare alla prox champions che non giocheremo.

Pèiccolo ot:hammer come si chiama il tuo avatar!?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sinceramente mi pare strano che sbuchino fuori dal niente 20 milioni.
> Se fosse così sarebbe solo ed esclusivamente per campagna elettorale, se no col cavolo che saltavano fuori



.....che sia per campagna elettorale è certo ma l'importante è che arrivi....


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> guarda che se queste sono le condizioni si tratta di tre milioni e mezzo l'anno in 6 anni, non sono 20 milioni tutti insieme.



In qualsiasi caso ti stai già pregiudicando delle future operazioni. Immaginati Galliani nel 2018 a dire "eeeh la fiscalità spagnola, l'arrivo di Balotelli di cinque anni fa ha ancora dei risvolti sul bilancio, siamo a posto così" 

(Galliani nel 2018... che incubo)


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Saremo anche uno dei club piu ricchi ma dobbiamo risanare il bilancio perche c e il fpf!!!Perche con i conti a posto potremo partecipare alla prox champions che non giocheremo.
> 
> Pèiccolo ot:hammer come si chiama il tuo avatar!?



Non ho capito se sei ironico o meno, comunque il FPF -a causa degli alti vertici- non andranno mai a toccare società con grandi interessi e grandi sponsor. Altre società sono messe molto molto peggio di noi. Sarei d'accordo sul FPF se colpisse veramente TUTTI, ma questa è un'altra storia 

(OT: Nothing to do here  )


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ho capito se sei ironico o meno, comunque il FPF -a causa degli alti vertici- non andranno mai a toccare società con grandi interessi e grandi sponsor. Altre società sono messe molto molto peggio di noi. Sarei d'accordo sul FPF se colpisse veramente TUTTI, ma questa è un'altra storia
> 
> (OT: Nothing to do here  )


ero ironico


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, pensi che i 4 milioni di Constant siano in rata unica ? Avran fatto 10 rate da 400mila €



Hai ragione


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ero ironico



Meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio scrive di Raiola in Inghilterra, la Gazzetta evidenzia che il viaggio è saltato per la nebbia......mistero.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio scrive di Raiola in Inghilterra, la Gazzetta evidenzia che il viaggio è saltato per la nebbia......mistero.



vuoi vedere che ha ragione l'utente che ha lasciato il messaggio a Di Marzio?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> vuoi vedere che ha ragione l'utente che ha lasciato il messaggio a Di Marzio?



....forse l'utente in realtà è Raiola ....


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

In realtà il peso dell'operazione complessivo, ipotizzando che Balotelli arrivi a questi fantomatici 20 mln e percepisca gli stessi 3,5 mln che prende attualmente, con un contratto di 5 anni, sarebbe di 11 milioni all'anno.


----------



## DennyJersey (27 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi secondo il fantomatico utente che avrebbe dato l'imbeccata a Di Marzio, Raiola prende un volo per londra/manchester e sa già che non se ne fa nulla?
Io l'avevo letta come una risposta spazientita al telefono.
Ovviamente stiamo facendo critica dell'aria fritta eh..


----------



## Marilson (27 Gennaio 2013)

da milano ci sono i voli anche per manchester cmq.. che tra l'altro è pure lontana da londra


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo il fantomatico utente che avrebbe dato l'imbeccata a Raiola il suddetto prende un volo per londra/manchester e sa già che non se ne fa nulla?
> Io l'avevo letta come una risposta spazientita al telefono.
> Ovviamente stiamo facendo critica dell'aria fritta eh..



No sto qua ha detto che Raiola vuole che non se ne parli ma che sta trattando.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Per quel che vale, Di Marzio, rispondendo a un tweet con domanda per Balotelli, ha detto che se il Milan paga l'operazione può essere fatta, che domani è il giorno decisivo per l'operazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Immaginate che domani Raiola e Frigo vanno dal City e al posto della tanto paventata offerta di 20-22 mln rioffrono il solito prestito con diritto di riscatto......


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Immaginate che domani Raiola e Frigo vanno dal City e al posto della tanto paventata offerta di 20-22 mln rioffrono il solito prestito con diritto di riscatto......



Non credo che Raiola accetterebbe di esporsi al ridicolo per Galliani.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo che Raiola accetterebbe di esporsi al ridicolo per Galliani.



Galliani è palesemente un ,attenzione che non ci scappi lo scherzetto.


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi l'offerta c'è dai su forza adesso sta a loro decidere se liberarsi o meno del giocatore non c'è altro da aggiungere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Galliani è palesemente un ,attenzione che non ci scappi lo scherzetto.


In realtà mangiano da giannino trattando il prestito con diritto di riscatto di Jonathas, a Manchester è andato un sosia che farà perdere le sue tracce... la trattativa è saltata causa nebbia e


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Galliani è palesemente un ,attenzione che non ci scappi lo scherzetto.




.....infatti, Galliani e le sue manfrine non fanno testo ma spero che Raiola non si faccia coinvolgere nei suoi giochini.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

raiola è un maiale


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> raiola è un maiale



.....del maiale non si butta nulla ......


----------



## Re Ricardo (27 Gennaio 2013)

*Sky Bet avvisa: We’ve suspended betting on Mario Balotelli’s next club after a flood of money on him to move to AC Milan.

*


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Sky Bet avvisa: We’ve suspended betting on Mario Balotelli’s next club after a flood of money on him to move to AC Milan.
> 
> *


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Sky Bet avvisa: We’ve suspended betting on Mario Balotelli’s next club after a flood of money on him to move to AC Milan.
> 
> *



beh, non significa nulla. Ormai ne parlano tutti, per cui...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> *Sky Bet avvisa: We’ve suspended betting on Mario Balotelli’s next club after a flood of money on him to move to AC Milan.
> 
> *


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

_Numericamente siamo a posto così_


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io scommetto che queste saranno 170 e passa pagine buttate. Che ne pensi Adrian ?


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque complimenti a Galliani che ha creato la frase universale, "Siamo a posto così" sta bene con tutto.

Galliani arriva Balotelli? Siamo a posto così
Galliani lo esonera Allegri? Siamo a posto così
Galliani Allegri resta? Siamo a posto così
Galliani è un pareggio che vi sta stretto? Siamo a posto così 
Galliani siete contenti della prestazione? Siamo a posto così
Galliani Kakà non è arrivato per motivi di fiscalità, c'è rammarico per il mancato arrivo? Siamo a posto così :/
Galliani dopo una lunga attesa arriva finalmente Kakà, è una grande gioia per voi rossoneri! Siamo a posto così 

Insomma, è un genio...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque complimenti a Galliani che ha creato la frase universale, "Siamo a posto così" sta bene con tutto.
> 
> Galliani arriva Balotelli? Siamo a posto così
> Galliani lo esonera Allegri? Siamo a posto così
> ...


Io inizierò ad usarla nella vita di tutti i giorni, Galliani musa ispiratrice


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io inizierò ad usarla nella vita di tutti i giorni, Galliani musa ispiratrice



la frase giusta al momento giusto


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Ragazzi, per cortesia: non inquinate il post con commenti che non c'entrano nulla. Qui si parla di Balotelli.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Gazzetta choc di domani, movimenti di attaccanti: Balotelli al Milan. Il City su Cavani. Il Napoli offre 30 milioni al Milan per El Sharaawy, subito rifiutati da Galliani.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gazzetta choc di domani, movimenti di attaccantii Balotell al Milan. Il City su Cavani. Il Napoli offre 30 milioni al Milan per El Sharaawy, subito rifiutati da Galliani.



Davvero?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, per cortesia: non inquinate il post con commenti che non c'entrano nulla. Qui si parla di Balotelli.*



Parlavi del mio? Se così hai frainteso, volevo semplicemente fare una battuta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Davvero?



Si si, capisco che può sembrare una battuta ma l'ha mostrata Sky Sport 24


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si si, capisco che può sembrare una battuta ma l'ha mostrata Sky Sport 24



Incredibile!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque complimenti a Galliani che ha creato la frase universale, "Siamo a posto così" sta bene con tutto.
> 
> Galliani arriva Balotelli? Siamo a posto così
> Galliani lo esonera Allegri? Siamo a posto così
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

El Shaarawy a Gazzetta.it: "Coppia con Balotelli? Sarebbe bello, è un grandissimo"


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Al prossimo derby sogno El Shaarawy vs Juan Jesus, Niang vs Chivu e Balotelli vs Ranocchia. Quelli scappano sulle tribune.XD


----------



## er piscio de gatto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo i tabloid, Balotelli avrebbe salutato tutti ieri con una cena d'addio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Secondo i tabloid, Balotelli avrebbe salutato tutti ieri con una cena d'addio.



Mancini c'era?


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio in risposta a un tweet di uno che lo segue: le probabilità di Balotelli al Milan aumentano ora dopo ora.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (28 Gennaio 2013)

nella gif di galliani che esulta chi e' che si ingroppa braida nei seggiolini sopra?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me Allegri non lo vuole a Balotelli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Allegri non lo vuole a Balotelli.



Dici che preferisce il Pazzo?


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio:
*
Il Milan all’attacco di Balotelli, Galliani vuole convincere il Manchester City. Mino Raiola presenterà oggi questa offerta: 24 milioni al City in 6 anni, pagamenti a partire da giugno con una rata da 4 milioni. Quindi, di fatto, sarebbe prestito gratuito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni. Al giocatore contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 5 milioni più bonus. Balotelli è convinto che si possa chiudere e aspetta solo il via libera per tornare in Italia. Raiola è al lavoro, il Milan ha fatto l’offerta. Mario Balotelli ora puó davvero tornare in Italia.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dici che preferisce il Pazzo?



Non so, per me fa un ragionamento di gruppo. Lui pensa che ora si sia finalmente creato un gruppo e uno spogliatoio solido; Balotelli può minare questo contesto. Anche ieri alla domanda su SuperMario parse un pò contrariato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

prima dicono 20 milioni ora magicamente 24 milioni  non hanno manco l'idea di quanti soldi spenderebbero bah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio:
> *
> Il Milan all’attacco di Balotelli, Galliani vuole convincere il Manchester City. Mino Raiola presenterà oggi questa offerta: 24 milioni al City in 6 anni, pagamenti a partire da giugno con una rata da 4 milioni. Quindi, di fatto, sarebbe prestito gratuito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni. Al giocatore contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 5 milioni più bonus. Balotelli è convinto che si possa chiudere e aspetta solo il via libera per tornare in Italia. Raiola è al lavoro, il Milan ha fatto l’offerta. Mario Balotelli ora puó davvero tornare in Italia.*



5 milioni piu bonus? Stiamo scherzando?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110390 ha scritto:


> prima dicono 20 milioni ora magicamente 24 milioni  non hanno manco l'idea di quanti soldi spenderebbero bah



Il fatto è che i giornali devono scrivere.


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110390 ha scritto:


> prima dicono 20 milioni ora magicamente 24 milioni  non hanno manco l'idea di quanti soldi spenderebbero bah



Semplicemente le fonti sono diverse. La Gazzetta dice 20, Di Marzio 24.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi oggi ufficializziamo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Allora fatemi capire... e viene Kaka e non va bene... e viene Balotelli e spendiamo troppo e viene caio e i pagamenti non vi vanno bene....

ditemi voi ... allora non compriamo nessuno e rimaniamo cosi .... tanto non sono soldi vostri , se il nano vuole spendere 100 milioni per prendere Balo che lo faccia chissenefrega...


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora fatemi capire... e viene Kaka e non va bene... e viene Balotelli e spendiamo troppo e viene caio e i pagamenti non vi vanno bene....
> 
> ditemi voi ... allora non compriamo nessuno e rimaniamo cosi .... tanto non sono soldi vostri , se il nano vuole spendere 100 milioni per prendere Balo che lo faccia chissenefrega...




galliani e il nano han fatto bene il lavaggio del cervello


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora fatemi capire... e viene Kaka e non va bene... e viene Balotelli e spendiamo troppo e viene caio e i pagamenti non vi vanno bene....
> 
> ditemi voi ... allora non compriamo nessuno e rimaniamo cosi .... tanto non sono soldi vostri , se il nano vuole spendere 100 milioni per prendere Balo che lo faccia chissenefrega...



Io credo che la paura di tutti qui è la futura cessione di El Shaarawy. In questo senso meglio Balotelli di Kakà, perchè se dovessimo cedere qualcuno avrebbe mercato anche lui fra un paio di anni.

E credo anche che la gente abbia paura che non verrà fatto mercato dove serve, ovvero centrale di difesa e a centrocampo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi oggi ufficializziamo ?



Ufficializziamo che siamo a posto cosi :Fuma:


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Io credo che la paura di tutti qui è la futura cessione di El Shaarawy. In questo senso meglio Balotelli di Kakà, perchè se dovessimo cedere qualcuno avrebbe mercato anche lui fra un paio di anni.
> 
> E credo anche che la gente abbia paura che non verrà fatto mercato dove serve, ovvero centrale di difesa e a centrocampo.


Io spero che, economicamente, sappiano ciò che fanno, perché sarebbe intollerabile dover vendere El Sharaawy o magari Balotelli stesso per dover ripianare ancora il bilancio. Sto pareggio non lo raggiungiamo mai ?


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io spero che, economicamente, sappiano ciò che fanno, perché sarebbe intollerabile dover vendere El Sharaawy o magari Balotelli stesso per dover ripianare ancora il bilancio. Sto pareggio non lo raggiungiamo mai ?



Il pareggio di bilancio dipende anche dalle spese che fai. Comunque sia c'è da entrare nell'ottica che Balotelli da noi, sempre se arriva, ci starà di passaggio se gioca bene, perchè ben presto pretenderà uno stipendio superiore ai nostri parametri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il pareggio di bilancio dipende anche dalle spese che fai. Comunque sia c'è da entrare nell'ottica che Balotelli da noi, sempre se arriva, ci starà di passaggio se gioca bene, perchè ben presto pretenderà uno stipendio superiore ai nostri parametri.



Già 5 milioni più bonus credo sia fuori dalla nostra portata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il pareggio di bilancio dipende anche dalle spese che fai. Comunque sia c'è da entrare nell'ottica che Balotelli da noi, sempre se arriva, ci starà di passaggio se gioca bene, perchè ben presto pretenderà uno stipendio superiore ai nostri parametri.


Cinque milioni sono anche più del dovuto, gli dovranno stare bene per anni, sennò quanto vorrà ? 10 milioni all'anno ? Alla Ibra ? Ammesso che diventi come Ibra però...


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cinque milioni sono anche più del dovuto, gli dovranno stare bene per anni, sennò quanto vorrà ? 10 milioni all'anno ? Alla Ibra ? Ammesso che diventi come Ibra però...



Ho specificato infatti se gioca bene, altrimenti comunque 5 mln restano tanti. Io la vedo così, certamente sarei felicissimo di sbagliarmi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

a me andrebbe bene sia kakà e soprattutto balotelli ma il punto e che non arriveranno nessuno dei due, oggi arriverà fumata nera salta tutto ecc già lo so


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110426 ha scritto:


> a me andrebbe bene sia kakà e soprattutto balotelli ma il punto e che non arriveranno nessuno dei due, oggi arriverà fumata nera salta tutto ecc



Madò Bojan,è vero che le donne sono più lunatiche.Viene,non viene,viene,non viene......


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Madò Bojan,è vero che le donne sono più lunatiche.Viene,non viene,viene,non viene......



trovami un post dove ho detto che balotelli arriva MAI detto, che mi piacerebbe sempre detto ma sempre ribadito che per me non arriva  su kakà ci ho sperato veramente ma poi quando il real ha negato il prestito per me e morta li la trattitiva,la speranza e l'ultima a morire e vero ma non voglio illudermi, vedere mario da noi sarebbe troppo bello ma sono pessimista di mio , che poi quando si parli di balotelli ho sempre detto che prima o POI veniva da noi ne sono certa ma non in questa sessione


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110449 ha scritto:


> trovami un post dove ho detto che balotelli arriva MAI detto, che mi piacerebbe sempre detto ma sempre ribadito che per me non arriva  su kakà ci ho sperato veramente ma poi quando il real ha negato il prestito per me e morta li la trattitiva,la speranza e l'ultima a morire e vero ma non voglio illudermi, vedere mario da noi sarebbe tropppo belloma sono pessimista di mio



Scherzavo.....


----------



## Need4 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Felicissimo se arriva Marione, però perchè dare così tanto di ingaggio...si sa che poi arriva anche il procuratore di El92 a chiedere lo stesso ingaggio...poi quello di M'Baye per l'aumento e così via...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2013)

Continuo a pensare che non verrà nessuno...


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Va bene essere pessimisti e non essere d'accordo con queste due ipotetiche e per ora fantomatiche operazioni.
Però qua mi sembra si esageri con il no ad oltranza. Siamo stati scottati più di una volta da questa dirigenza negli ultimi anni, ma ora scuse di bilancio non possono più sussistere. Quindi se arrivano tutti e due od uno soltanto e in estate ci vendono il faraone per questioni di bilancio: a) perdono tutta la tifoseria stavolta, b) andrebbero contro i loro stessi interessi sportivi ed economici.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scherzavo.....



tranqui  non mi sono mica arrabbiata anzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Felicissimo se arriva Marione, però perchè dare così tanto di ingaggio...si sa che poi arriva anche il procuratore di El92 a chiedere lo stesso ingaggio...poi quello di M'Baye per l'aumento e così via...



E' quello che ho pensato, però in riferimento a El Shaarawy. Niang sta bene col suo stipendio attuale.
Comunque non vedo perchè dare più di 5 milioni a Balotelli, che sino ad ora ha dimostrato IL NULLA in carriera.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Felicissimo se arriva Marione, però perchè dare così tanto di ingaggio...si sa che poi arriva anche il procuratore di El92 a chiedere lo stesso ingaggio...poi quello di M'Baye per l'aumento e così via...



il rinnovo di elsha è cmq già stato programmato da un paio di mesi. Per quel che riguarda balotelli convincere raiola a tenere lo stesso stipendio di manchester è già un fatto eccezionale... farglielo ridurre impossibile


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bojan, sei un po' agitata.  un bel respiro e via con gli ultimi giorni di mercato!


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo alle strette finali, ma si andra ad oltranza per altri 2 giorni. Poi il versetto della trattativa


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> a me andrebbe bene sia kakà e soprattutto balotelli ma il punto e che non arriveranno nessuno dei due, oggi arriverà fumata nera salta tutto ecc già lo so



Mi hai messo la depressione XDDDD


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il rinnovo di elsha è cmq già stato programmato da un paio di mesi. Per quel che riguarda balotelli convincere raiola a tenere lo stesso stipendio di manchester è già un fatto eccezionale... farglielo ridurre impossibile



E questo che non concordo; perchè non può ridurselo? Mica è Dio. E' ancora una promessa del calcio.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Serafini, a chi gli chiede se stasera a milan channel ci sarà qualcosa di nuovo da annunciare, risponde: 
"forse... non ci si può mai sbilanciare"


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Mi hai messo la depressione XDDDD



ahaha scusa XD spero veramente con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi davvero ma... u.u

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jaqen ha scritto:


> Bojan, sei un po' agitata.  un bel respiro e via con gli ultimi giorni di mercato!



e hai ragione, spero solo che in questi 4 giorni si faccia qualcosa :S


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110481 ha scritto:


> ahaha scusa XD spero veramente con tutto il cuore di sbagliarmi davvero ma... u.u



Tranquilla scherzavo...Ho paura che Mario non arrivi per il semplice fatto che quel gufo maledetto di Ruiu da questa operazione come cosa fatta!!E' lui il vero porta sfiga!!Di solito succede tutto il contrario di quello che dice..

Comunque se arriva io non mi preoccuperei molto dell'ingaggio..Ricordiamoci che il Milan è la squadra del cuore di Mario.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bojan, scherzo anche io eh ;-)


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non capisco tutto questo stupore per i 5 mln di ingaggio.Come avevo già scritto un paio di giorni fa,con Raiola di mezzo era OVVIO che Mario avrebbe voluto di più degli attuali 3,5.
Condivido a questo proposito le perplessità di molti,francamente speravo che ne avrebbero chiesti 4,ovvero in linea con gli ingaggi più alti (Mexes,Robingo).A questo punto direi che di acquisti di valore in difesa e centrocampo non li vedremo nemmeno in estate.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Alla Rai dicono che ormai ci sono tantissime possibilità, 22 milioni. Il problema sono solo le rate.. Il City vorrebbe Boateng, e il Milan ci pensa..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quanto prende Balotelli? 6 milioni?


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

I tabloid riportano la notizia che ieri *Balotelli avrebbe organizzato una festa di addio*: solo pochi invitati, solo gli amici più stretti. Lo stesso Sun racconta anche che il Milan, se arrivasse anche Kakà, potrebbe cedere *Boateng al City*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

sisi tranqui raga  "solo"3.5 prende mario :S io credevo piu di 5


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110500 ha scritto:


> sisi tranqui raga  "solo"3.5 prende mario :S io credevo piu di 5



anch'io sapevo così... aveva avuto un ritocco dell'ingaggio


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I tabloid riportano la notizia che ieri *Balotelli avrebbe organizzato una festa di addio*: solo pochi invitati, solo gli amici più stretti. Lo stesso Sun racconta anche che il Milan, se arrivasse anche Kakà, potrebbe cedere *Boateng al City*.



L'attuale Boateng lo cederei anche...Però boh...Secondo me si riprenderà prima o poi e quando lo farà saranno ***** per tutti!


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

che senso ha vendere un 26 enne se poi ti prendi un 31 enne con la pubalgia cronica?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> L'attuale Boateng lo cederei anche...Però boh...Secondo me si riprenderà prima o poi e quando lo farà saranno ***** per tutti!



Boateng è un ex giocatore da più di un anno. Ben venga la sua cessione al City.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo stupore per i 5 mln di ingaggio.Come avevo già scritto un paio di giorni fa,con Raiola di mezzo era OVVIO che Mario avrebbe voluto di più degli attuali 3,5.
> Condivido a questo proposito le perplessità di molti,francamente speravo che ne avrebbero chiesti 4,ovvero in linea con gli ingaggi più alti (Mexes,Robingo).A questo punto direi che di acquisti di valore in difesa e centrocampo non li vedremo nemmeno in estate.



A me pare che balotelli prenda 4 più i bonus che lo fanno arrivare a 5-6 milioni con il city.
Certo va che in estate mexes si leverà alle palle, idem robinho, avremo già 8 milioni risparmiati e potremo usarli per aumentare proporzionalmente l'ingaggio di el shaarawy che prende meno di traoré..


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> che senso ha vendere un 26 enne se poi ti prendi un 31 enne con la pubalgia cronica?



Per me ha più senso prendere uno che è stato la storia del Milan e che ha un talento che Boateng non ha e non avrà mai,piuttosto che tenere un giocatore che non si impegna,non è attaccato alla maglia (a differenza di Ricky che ama la nostra maglia!) e pensa solo alla Satta (mica è s c e mo!) e ai soldi.

Boateng è un ottimo giocatore e quando sta in forma è devastante!!Ma un kakà al 50% (rispetto a quello che avevamo al milan 4 anni fa) è pur sempre meglio di un Boa al 100%..


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> A me pare che balotelli prenda 4 più i bonus che lo fanno arrivare a 5-6 milioni con il city.
> Certo va che in estate mexes si leverà alle palle, idem robinho, avremo già 8 milioni risparmiati e potremo usarli per aumentare proporzionalmente l'ingaggio di el shaarawy che prende meno di traoré..



Se non ha rinnovato prende 3,5. Non ho trovato il rinnovo da nessuna parte.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se arrivano Kakà e Balo sacrificherei il Boa attuale. Anche ieri c'ha messo un pò prima di ingranare. Se deve fare la mezzala senza inserirsi ne avere più guizzi o inserimenti tanto vale un nocerino.


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Boateng è un ex giocatore da più di un anno. Ben venga la sua cessione al City.



.


----------



## Dapone (28 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng ha la testa altrove da quando se ne sono andati Ibra e Thiago.


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Su *Sky* confermano le 6 rate. Raiola e Rigo stanno cercando di convincere la società di Manchester. L'offerta è, 22 milioni da giugno in 6 rate. Queste sono le ultime.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Su *Sky* confermano le 6 rate. Raiola e Rigo stanno cercando di convincere la società di Manchester. L'offerta è, 22 milioni da giugno in 6 rate. Queste sono le ultime.



Ma il City è poco incline al pagamento a rate?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma il City è poco incline al pagamento a rate?



Sì, non è convinto, ma d'altra parte sanno che Mario non potrà più dare nulla al City, e noi siamo gli unici che vogliono comprarlo. E l'unica destinazione considerata da Balo...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Gennaio 2013)

A 28 anni finisce il pagamento


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo di non aver fatto i conti senza l'oste.A buon intenditor,poche parole....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, non è convinto, ma d'altra parte sanno che Mario non potrà più dare nulla al City, e noi siamo gli unici che vogliono comprarlo. E l'unica destinazione considerata da Balo...



Certo che pezzenti; ci presentiamo da uno sceicco e chiediamo di pagare 20 milioni in 6 anni, soldi che lo sceicco ti butterebbe in faccia in un secondo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A 28 anni finisce il pagamento


Giusto in tempo per rivenderlo nel caso facesse bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Certo che pezzenti; ci presentiamo da uno sceicco e chiediamo di pagare 20 milioni in 6 anni, soldi che lo sceicco ti butterebbe in faccia in un secondo.



Se di venti milioni se ne fa poco che ce lo regali


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Certo che pezzenti; ci presentiamo da uno sceicco e chiediamo di pagare 20 milioni in 6 anni, soldi che lo sceicco ti butterebbe in faccia in un secondo.


Si, comunque il City vuole 5 milioni in più..


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Si, comunque il City vuole 5 milioni in più..



infatti ora si è passati tra i 22 e i 24.
E poi che pezzenti? Balotelli per ciò che ha fatto al city vale meno di 20.


----------



## Prinz (28 Gennaio 2013)

le cifre che girano sono spropositate. 5 milioni di ingaggio sono decisamente troppi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

*David Platt a The Mirror UK: "Balotelli al Milan è solo speculazione, non credo che succederà. Mario è un giocatore del City.
Non è stato convocato per un virus, da domani si aggregherà al gruppo per la partita con il QPR."*


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *David Platt a The Mirror UK: "Balotelli al Milan è solo speculazione, non credo che succederà nulla. Mario è un giocatore del City.
> Non è stato convocato per un virus, da domani si aggregherà al gruppo per la partita con il QPR."*



Beh,non è che abbia detto qualcosa di totalmente errato.Le prossime ore daranno le giuste risposte alla sua considerazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *David Platt a The Mirror UK: "Balotelli al Milan è solo speculazione, non credo che succederà nulla. Mario è un giocatore del City.
> Non è stato convocato per un virus, da domani si aggregherà al gruppo per la partita con il QPR."*



Platt è l'assistente di Mancini?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Platt è l'assistente di Mancini?



Si.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Non lo so,ma ho una brutta sensazione.Bah sarà......


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Non lo so,ma ho una brutta sensazione.Bah sarà......



Salta tutto, siamo a posto cosi. Piena fiducia in Pazzini che è l'attaccante con la maggior media realizzativa contro il Bologna, squadra che ha quasi fatto fuori l'Inter in Coppa Italia


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo bene


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,non è che abbia detto qualcosa di totalmente errato.Le prossime ore daranno le giuste risposte alla sua considerazione.



Infatti, e poi leggendo l'intervista originale parla esplicitamente di un virus di 24 ore. Non è credibile.
Quanti virus ha avuto Balotelli in questo mese? 

Almeno Karanka del Real ha detto onestamente che Kakà è fuori per il mercato, Mancini e il suo vice invece sono ancora falsissimi.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Mario Balotelli al Manchester City ha un contratto da 5,5 milioni di euro sino al 2015. Con il Milan si sta discutendo di un accordo sino al 2017, ma resta da capire su che cifre si attesterà l'intesa. Questa e' per qualche fenomeno che diceva che avevo detto una cavolata, vi ho sempre detto che balotelli prendeva 5 milioni e non 3,5 e come volevasi dimostrare ho ragione io.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mario Balotelli al Manchester City ha un contratto da 5,5 milioni di euro sino al 2015. Con il Milan si sta discutendo di un accordo sino al 2017, ma resta da capire su che cifre si attesterà l'intesa. Questa e' per qualche fenomeno che diceva che avevo detto una cavolata, vi ho sempre detto che balotelli prendeva 5 milioni e non 3,5 e come volevasi dimostrare ho ragione io.



Continuo a sostenere che prende 3,5


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahahah!!
Materazzi ha detto che andava ad allenarsi all'inter con i calzini del milan e lui glieli tagliava, ma come fa??XD


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma come fa Platt a dire una cosa del genere? O è tutta una panzana altrimenti non avrebbe alcun senso rilasciare una dichiarazione simile (vedasi karanka).


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma il balo è un eroe ahahha deve essere il capo troll


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che prende 3,5



È continui a sbagliare infatti il Milan sta proponendo 5 milioni più bonus perché nn può offrire meno di quello che prende al city, infatti balotelli che sta facendo di tutto per andare via nn potrebbe permettersi di lucrare sopra lo stipendio e di chiedere al milan addirittura un aumento.


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> È continui a sbagliare infatti il Milan sta proponendo 5 milioni più bonus perché nn può offrire meno di quello che prende al city, infatti balotelli che sta facendo di tutto per andare via nn potrebbe permettersi di lucrare sopra lo stipendio e di chiedere al milan addirittura un aumento.



Ma sinceramente i soldi ci sarebbero, se si chiude bene per me domani Robinho ha già tutti e due i piedi fuori da Milanello e a giugno Mexes verrà spedito tranquillamente per far spazio ad Ogbonna (spero).


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è sempre stato il mio idolo..Non solo perché è forte,ma anche per le c a z z a t e che fa...
Ho postato questa foto sul mio facebook nel 2010 con tanto di scritta:SuperMario uno di noi!!Ho fatto rosicare un pò di amici interisti...Se arriva per davvero godo come un riccio!A distanza di 3 anni avrei beccato una profezia stratosferica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Balotelli è sempre stato il mio idolo..Non solo perché è forte,ma anche per le c a z z a t e che fa...
> Ho postato questa foto sul mio facebook nel 2010 con tanto di scritta:SuperMario uno di noi!!Ho fatto rosicare un pò di amici interisti...Se arriva per davvero godo come un riccio!A distanza di 3 anni avrei beccato una profezia stratosferica


Questa maglia sarebbe fighissima comunque... mi piace un casino.


----------



## Morghot (28 Gennaio 2013)

A me sta simpatico perchè è un cogli0ne ma al milan, onestamente, gente come lui, cazzano e fessi di sto tipo non ne vorrei... fatto sta che se arriva godo nella speranza che si dia una svegliata (miracolo sigh).


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2013)

gol sotto la Nord e gesto del silenzio ???? .. spettacolo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Salta tutto..


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente i soldi ci sarebbero, se si chiude bene per me domani Robinho ha già tutti e due i piedi fuori da Milanello e a giugno Mexes verrà spedito tranquillamente per far spazio ad Ogbonna (spero).



Si si condivido io balotelli lo prenderei al volo


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Per i Bookmakers Balotelli è un giocatore del Milan*. Giocate sospese. Betvictor (uno dei pochi che ammette ancora scommesse sul passaggio di Balotelli in rossonero) lo quota a *1,08*


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per i Bookmakers Balotelli è un giocatore del Milan*. Giocate sospese. Betvictor (uno dei pochi che ammette ancora scommesse sul passaggio di Balotelli in rossonero) lo quota a *1,08*



Mah,saranno condizionati dalle news dei tabloid.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Assistente Mancini al " Il Mirror "Per quanto ci riguarda, è ancora un giocatore di Manchester City. Io non credo che possa accadere qualcosa”*


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110648 ha scritto:


> *Assistente Mancini al " Il Mirror "Per quanto ci riguarda, è ancora un giocatore di Manchester City. Io non credo che possa accadere qualcosa”*



Mettendola così e pensandoci meglio,non è molto convinto in quel che dice.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è ormai un giocatore del Milan; non vedo come possa saltare la trattativa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah!!
> Materazzi ha detto che andava ad allenarsi all'inter con i calzini del milan e lui glieli tagliava, ma come fa??XD



no comment veramente ognuno non e manco libero di fare come vuole


----------



## Sheldon92 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è ormai un giocatore del Milan; non vedo come possa saltare la trattativa.



Ti ricordo che il nostro AD è il signor Adriano Galliani, un nome, una garanzia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è ormai un giocatore del Milan; non vedo come possa saltare la trattativa.


Ti veniamo a prendere a casa se non arriva


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ruiu: i bookmakers hanno chiuso le scommesse su Balotelli al Milan. Io ho provato a farvi arricchire da 2 mesi.

Che faccia che ha sto qua


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti veniamo a prendere a casa se non arriva



Sai dove abito???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sai dove abito???


Si, arrivo in paese poi chiedo


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ruiu: i bookmakers hanno chiuso le scommesse su Balotelli al Milan. Io ho provato a farvi arricchire da 2 mesi.
> 
> Che faccia che ha sto qua



mamma mia sto qui non lo sopporto per niente


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto è ancora possibile, ma per me arriva.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Materazzi su Balotelli: "Porterà il Milan al terzo posto. E' un bambinone, lo picchiai come un padre...". *


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Madò ma RUIO la deve smetterre porta piu sfiga di un gatto nero... è una cosa assurda.. poi il fatto che si ostini a farlo apposta mi fa innervosire.. dopo Suma volgio litigare pure con lui


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Quest'attesa mi sta uccidendo. Non resisteri ad un esito negativo.. lo sento..


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110664 ha scritto:


> *Materazzi su Balotelli: "Porterà il Milan al terzo posto. E' un bambinone, lo picchiai come un padre...". *



Se l'ha picchiato come no...Marione solamente con la terza gamba lo manda in coma uno come materazzi...aahahahah


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

.....se davvero dovessimo prenderlo la cessione di ibra non sarebbe stata cosi campata per aria,anche se il degno sostituto arriverebbe con sei mesi di ritardo.Ci serve un grande difensore per il prox mercato e un centrocampista di qualità...a volte mi illudo che ci sia davvero sotto un progetto...


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110664 ha scritto:


> *Materazzi su Balotelli: "Porterà il Milan al terzo posto. E' un bambinone, lo picchiai come un padre...". *



Sì quando aveva 15 anni probabilmente...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai, quando ufficializzano ?


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva Marione Sabato sera sbronza in suo onore!!!Dai Marione!!!!


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ho un po' la stessa attesa che avevo quando doveva arrivare ibra forse pure troppa ma Balo mi da euforia e noi tifosi del Milan dopo un estate da depressione ne abbiamo bisogno


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

In Inghilterra si è detto che Balotelli, al termine dell'allenamento di oggi, ha salutato i compagni di squadra e che già nelle prossime 24 ore potrebbe lasciare la squadra.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madò ma RUIO la deve smetterre porta piu sfiga di un gatto nero... è una cosa assurda.. poi il fatto che si ostini a farlo apposta mi fa innervosire.. dopo Suma volgio litigare pure con lui



ahahah che vi siete detti te e suma?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

E' del Milan. Annuncio in serata.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' del Milan. Annuncio in serata.



Fonte????????????????????????????


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' del Milan. Annuncio in serata.


Fonte o tua speculazione ?


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ruiu?


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

sta gufando


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzini e Bojan brutta fine


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2013)

Fonte?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] sto Ruiu


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, quando ufficializzano ?



Il 31 alle 18.59


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

14.18 - Secondo quanto riportato in esclusiva dall'edizione britannica di Goal.com, Mario Balotelli potrebbe volare in Italia nelle prossime 24 ore, forse già in serata. Il giocatore, dopo aver partecipato all'allenamento in mattinata, avrebbe salutato i compagni di squadra.


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

uhm...questa discussione potrebbe rivelare l'antica identità di qualche utente burlone


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tanto si sa che tireremo co sta storia fino al 31.Che balls,Dio mio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il 31 alle 18.59


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

mancano solo 76 ore alla fine del mercato...un po' di pazienza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo ancora molto indietro.
Stiamo ancora riportando notizie di tabloids o scommettitori, ma di aggiornamenti ufficiali e sostanziosi ancora non ne vedo.
Per esempio, Raiola ha incontrato o no i dirigenti?

A meno di aggiornamenti sostanziosi nelle prossime due ore, sarà un tira e molla fino a giovedì.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora molto indietro.
> Stiamo ancora riportando notizie di tabloids o scommettitori, ma di aggiornamenti ufficiali e sostanziosi ancora non ne vedo.
> Per esempio, Raiola ha incontrato o no i dirigenti?
> 
> A meno di aggiornamenti sostanziosi nelle prossime due ore, sarà un tira e molla fino a giovedì.


Ma soprattutto Raiola è partito oppure è tutta una grandissima balla???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora molto indietro.
> Stiamo ancora riportando notizie di tabloids o scommettitori, ma di aggiornamenti ufficiali e sostanziosi ancora non ne vedo.
> Per esempio, Raiola ha incontrato o no i dirigenti?
> 
> A meno di aggiornamenti sostanziosi nelle prossime due ore, sarà un tira e molla fino a giovedì.



Alla fine è vero. Tabloid e giornali inventano notizie alla cacchio solo per qualche click in più.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto Raiola è partito oppure è tutta una grandissima balla???



Raiola starà in qualche ristorante a mangiar bistecche, altrochè.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli caldo, caldissimo. Super Mario sente il Milan vicino, in Inghilterra hanno parlato di party di addio e di certezze assolute di vestire il rossonero. La strada è quella, non c'è ancora la fumata bianca, ma stiamo entrando nel vialone che può portare a una svolta assoluta. Confermiamo quanto scritto ieri sera: si lavora per scendere fino a 22 milioni, con pagamento dilazionato. Più o meno la stessa cifra spesa dal Manchester City per strappare Balotelli all'Inter.*

Pedulla


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2013)

Stessa cifra? Mhm..a me sembra che il City abbia speso 28 milioni più bonus per un totale di 35.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Io vado a dormire..Spero di svegliarmi con qualcosa di concreto!!Ciao ragazzi ci sentiamo più tardi!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110713 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli caldo, caldissimo. Super Mario sente il Milan vicino, in Inghilterra hanno parlato di party di addio e di certezze assolute di vestire il rossonero. La strada è quella, non c'è ancora la fumata bianca, ma stiamo entrando nel vialone che può portare a una svolta assoluta. Confermiamo quanto scritto ieri sera: si lavora per scendere fino a 22 milioni, con pagamento dilazionato. Più o meno la stessa cifra spesa dal Manchester City per strappare Balotelli all'Inter.*
> 
> Pedulla



Solita solfa; nessuna novità.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Alla fine è vero. Tabloid e giornali inventano notizie alla cacchio solo per qualche click in più.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Però deciditi:sei positivo sull'affare o no???Famme capì.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Stessa cifra? Mhm..a me sembra che il City abbia speso 28 milioni più bonus per un totale di 35.



No,la cifra era 22 mln+bonus.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però deciditi:sei positivo sull'affare o no???Famme capì.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...




Per me Balotelli è gia del Milan, ma è un pensiero mio. Ancora non è uscita nessuna notizia ufficiale, solo chiacchiere da gossip sino ad ora.


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Questa attesa è struggente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,la cifra era 22 mln+bonus.



Transfermarkt dice 29.5 (quindi 28 più bonus),e pure io mi ricordavo 28 
EDIT: anche altri siti dicono 28


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questa attesa è struggente.


 [MENTION=210]prd7[/MENTION] non stai aspettando un figlio....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questa attesa è struggente.



é un pò come uscire con una bella donna e aspettare di capire se si concedera o meno....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questa attesa è struggente.



Esagerato.


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli attende l'ok per partire da Manchester, ma non è atteso per ora in serata a Milano.*


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto quattro mesi per il fratello, arrestato in dicembre con l'accusa di aver aggredito tre carabinieri.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli attende l'ok per partire da Manchester, ma non è atteso per ora in serata a Milano.*




Ormai siamo alle strette finali....resisti prd....


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sto resistendo... ahahah apparte gli scherzi. Se siamo tutti su questo topic significa che abbiamo lo stesso sentimento, no?


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli attende l'ok per partire da Manchester*


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra lo stesso pomeriggio di esattamente 1 anno fa. Quando Tevez non arrivò. Ho brutte sensazioni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Sto resistendo... ahahah apparte gli scherzi. Se siamo tutti su questo topic significa che abbiamo lo stesso sentimento, no?



Quando ho aperto il topic, il 17 novembre, non ci credeva nessuno, ora forse ci siamo....


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Questa attesa è struggente.



sembri in attesa di novita' dalla sala parto


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra lo stesso pomeriggio di esattamente 1 anno fa. Quando Tevez non arrivò. Ho brutte sensazioni.




.....intanto Pato è partito.....


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra lo stesso pomeriggio di esattamente 1 anno fa. Quando Tevez non arrivò. Ho brutte sensazioni.



Basta andare indietro di una settimana


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non illudetevi troppo però. Sappiamo bene come sono fatti in società.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non illudetevi troppo però. Sappiamo bene come sono fatti in società.



.....non ci togliere almeno la gioia di sperare....se poi sarà il solito pacco pazienza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Trochetti Provera: "Mario Balotelli con la maglia del Milan mi darebbe molto fastidio"*


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110760 ha scritto:


> *Trochetti Provera: "Mario Balotelli con la maglia del Milan mi darebbe molto fastidio"*


Ed io godrei tanto.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli attende l'ok per partire da Manchester, ma non è atteso per ora in serata a Milano.*



Galliani previdente  , l’ultimo attaccante del City che era pronto a sbarcare a Milano, ha poi dovuto rimborsargli i soldi del biglietto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110760 ha scritto:


> *Trochetti Provera: "Mario Balotelli con la maglia del Milan mi darebbe molto fastidio"*




....rosica....bene ....bene...


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Trochetti Provera: "Mario Balotelli con la maglia del Milan mi darebbe molto fastidio"*



E il derby si avvicina...... caro Tronco


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Arriviamo tranquillamente oltre le 200 pagine prima che Marione atterri!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

adesso fino a quando non esce galliani da via turati 0 notizia esce lui e dirà :" balotelli non viene la borsa di manchester è troppo alta ancora siamo apposto cosi il mercato e finito."


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110792 ha scritto:


> adesso fino a quando non esce galliani da via turati 0 notizia esce lui e dirà :" balotelli non viene la borsa di manchester è troppo alta ancora siamo apposto cosi il mercato e finito."



.......calma, ormai manca poco.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Balotelli non sarabbe l'unico giocatore che potrebbe arrivare, sempre aperta la possibilità per Kakà con la possibile partenza di Boateng verso Londra sponda City.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110803 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Balotelli non sarabbe l'unico giocatore che potrebbe arrivare, sempre aperta la possibilità per Kakà con la possibile partenza di Boateng verso Londra sponda City.*



Se vabbè, se va via Boateng e Robinho per Balotelli e Kakà si esce a fare i caroselli.


----------



## milan1899 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo sia la volta buona....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Il Milan è fermo all'offerta di 20 mln, il City resiste a quota 25. E Mancini convoca Balotelli per domani contro il Qpr.*

Laudisa


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva l'aggiornamento di Laudisa

*Milan fermo all'offerta di 20 mln, il City resiste a quota 25. Mancini convoca Balotelli per domani contro il Qpr*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la convocazione è ufficiale?

Se no Laudisa si riferisce alla dichiarazione di Platt.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

oh no


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Differenza colmabile si farà a metà strada


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sul sito ufficiale del Manchester City non c'è nessuna lista dei convocati.
C'è però la conferenza stampa di Platt, già riportata, dove dice che Balotelli si sarebbe aggregato regolarmente alla squadra per il QPR.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Frenata nella trattativa; annamo bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma la convocazione è ufficiale?
> 
> Se no Laudisa si riferisce alla dichiarazione di Platt.



ho guardato sul sito ma non le trovo le convocazioni sinceramente.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Differenza colmabile si farà a metà strada



..se si vuole chiudere è l'unica via.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

mi sembrano abituale schermaglie di una trattativa


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non c'è ancora alcuna lista convocati del City per la sfida al QPR.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ..se si vuole chiudere è l'unica via.



Questo giro nn c'è lo possiamo permettere , mi spiego se il city chiede 25 lo facciamo per forza tipo a 22 o 23 se poi vogliono fare i furbi e ne vogliono 30 anche io da dirigente del Milan piglio il cappotto e vado a casa . Balotelli nn vale un euro in più di 24 milioni e nn esistono trattative saltate per una differenza così risibile


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo giro nn c'è lo possiamo permettere , mi spiego se il city chiede 25 lo facciamo per forza tipo a 22 o 23 se poi vogliono fare i furbi e ne vogliono 30 anche io da dirigente del Milan piglio il cappotto e vado a casa . Balotelli nn vale un euro in più di 24 milioni e nn esistono trattative saltate per una differenza così risibile



Concordo.


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

robinho è saltato per una distanza di 2 mln..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo giro nn c'è lo possiamo permettere , mi spiego se il city chiede 25 lo facciamo per forza tipo a 22 o 23 se poi vogliono fare i furbi e ne vogliono 30 anche io da dirigente del Milan piglio il cappotto e vado a casa . Balotelli nn vale un euro in più di 24 milioni e nn esistono trattative saltate per una differenza così risibile



Non ne vale manco 20; ma che ha dimostrato sto qui?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E il derby si avvicina...... caro Tronco


Il Tronco mi sa che lo riceverà di dietro XD


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> robinho è saltato per una distanza di 2 mln..



Ok ma 2 su 10 richiesti sono il 20% però ....


----------



## sheva90 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sto illudendo cavolo...


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> robinho è saltato per una distanza di 2 mln..



Certo perché le cifre erano più basse e già era in stra sconto allora nn puoi chiedere lo sconto dello stra sconto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

*La convocazione con il QPR è ufficiale, trattativa per ora ferma. Il City riflette.*

*Di Marzio.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Mi sto illudendo cavolo...



ecco vedi, io sono partita che non viene e non mi sto illudendo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La convocazione con i lQPR è ufficiale, trattativa per ora ferma. Il City riflette.
> 
> Di Marzio.


 ne ero certa che finiva cosi  domani partirà titolare o comunque lo metterà in campo magari giocherà pure bene e lo tolgono dal mercato


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non vedo lora che finisca 'sta storia. Nel bene e nel male.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La convocazione con il QPR è ufficiale, trattativa per ora ferma. Il City riflette.*
> 
> *Di Marzio.*



beh mi sa che rifiutino a questo punto......


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Si, ma non ci vengano a dire che questa "pausa di riflessione" è dovuta alla differenza di 2 milioni.. ridicolo!


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ne vale manco 20; ma che ha dimostrato sto qui?



Tipo cannoniere agli europei tipo che ha dato l'assist decisivo per il titolo del city tipo che a 17 ha fatto goal importanti in serie a e colpa Italia . E poi il discorso e' quanto è' stato pagato ed inoltre parliamo di un club che nn ha bisogno di vendere perciò se vende lo fa circa alle sue condizioni cmq tecnicamente non è' un giocatore discutibile, il Milan conta di farlo evolvere mentalmente , nella vita come nel calcio ti tocca scommettere e io questa scommessa la farei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli spera nel Milan, intanto il Manchester City l’ha convocato. L’attaccante è nella lista dei convocati da Mancini per la partita di domani sera contro il Qpr. L’accordo non c’è ancora, la società riflette. Si continuerá a trattare, intanto Mancini lo convoca. Balotelli al Milan, si deciderà in questi ultimi giorni di mercato.*

Di Marzio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok ma 2 su 10 richiesti sono il 20% però ....



Cambia niente blu; su 20..2 milioni sono il 10%. In una contrattazione economica non sono pochi.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

22 milioni sono già TANTI.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110852 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli spera nel Milan, intanto il Manchester City l’ha convocato. L’attaccante è nella lista dei convocati da Mancini per la partita di domani sera contro il Qpr. L’accordo non c’è ancora, la società riflette. Si continuerá a trattare, intanto Mancini lo convoca. Balotelli al Milan, si deciderà in questi ultimi giorni di mercato.*
> 
> Di Marzio.



Male per me. Se veniva sarebbe stato ufficializzato oggi.


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

Balo - Kakà e via Pato e Boa?

un sogno........


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il più inaffidabile dei giornalisti, Franco Rossi, sostiene che Balotelli non è mai stato in vendita.
Franco Rossi è però amico fraterno di Mancini (e questo è vero), alla fine magari avrà ragione lui


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 22 milioni sono già TANTI.



Il Milan per me non ci arriva a 22; massimo a 20 rateizzato in trentamila anni oppure tipo 15 e qualche contropartita.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

In una trattativa ci sono 2 parti, si può dire tutto tranne che Galliani non sia capace a fare le trattative perciò noi la nostra parte la facciamo di sicuro. Poi ci vuole una parte che abbia la volontà di vendere e se nn lo vogliono vendere nn lo venderanno ma in tal caso avranno una grana in casa bella grande. Il giocatore vuole partire detto tutto


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan per me non ci arriva a 22; massimo a 20 rateizzato in trentamila anni oppure tipo 15 e qualche contropartita.



Ma infatti 15+ il Boa sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque sia la convocazione è evidentemente una manovra di facciata,forse un ultimo tentativo di alzare il prezzo.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cambia niente blu; su 20..2 milioni sono il 10%. In una contrattazione economica non sono pochi.


Di una trattativa così importante se uno vuole comprare e l'altro vendere si chiude a metà.... Il Milan vuole comprare se poi il city non vuole vendere non è' colpa nostra. Il gallo ha già sicuramente messo in conto di arrivare a 22-23 se poi loro chiedono 30 perché cambiano le carte in tavola o perché hanno cambiato idea amen.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il più inaffidabile dei giornalisti, Franco Rossi, sostiene che Balotelli non è mai stato in vendita.
> Franco Rossi è però amico fraterno di Mancini (e questo è vero), alla fine magari avrà ragione lui



Non date retta a Rossi(escluse le idee sui calciatori del passato).


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Viene spesso convocato, poi viene messo in tribuna.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Vorrei venisse solo per vedere la faccia di Rossi guarda...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

L'agente FIFA Gaetano Fedele appena entrato in Via Turati.

Molto vicino al Napoli...


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sul sito ufficiale del Manchester City non c'è nessuna lista dei convocati.
> C'è però la conferenza stampa di Platt, già riportata, dove dice che Balotelli si sarebbe aggregato regolarmente alla squadra per il QPR.



Non troverai mai una lista di convocati sul sito di una squadra inglese.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Balo - Kakà e via Pato e Boa?
> 
> un sogno........


Meglio di youporn!
A parte le battute sarei favorevole anche ad un ritorno del Kak8,purché si adegui alla nostra attuale politica sugli ingaggi.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se va via Boateng contro il Barcellona saranno grasse risate: Flamini-Nocerino in mediana


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*S'apre uno spiraglio per Balotelli rossonero. La richiesta del City è scesa a 23 mln, ma il Milan non si sposta dall'offerta di 20.*

Laudisa


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai 3 milioniiiii...


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2013)

A 22 si chiude, ci siamo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'agente FIFA Gaetano Fedele appena entrato in Via Turati.
> 
> Molto vicino al Napoli...



E' Di Nola, dove abito io. Un amico di famiglia


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110881 ha scritto:


> *S'apre uno spiraglio per Balotelli rossonero. La richiesta del City è scesa a 23 mln, ma il Milan non si sposta dall'offerta di 20.*
> 
> Laudisa



Come volevasi dimostrare sono loro che stanno calando le braghe così si spunta sul prezzo avendo le pal.... Di aspettare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110881 ha scritto:


> *S'apre uno spiraglio per Balotelli rossonero. La richiesta del City è scesa a 23 mln, ma il Milan non si sposta dall'offerta di 20.*
> 
> Laudisa



Per me sono tutte balle. Questo dieci minuti fa scriveva City fermo a 25 milioni, ora magicamente ha la mega fonte che gli dice che i Citizens sono scesi a 23.


----------



## Doctore (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se va via Boateng contro il Barcellona saranno grasse risate: Flamini-Nocerino in mediana


perche il boa ora fa la differenza?


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> A 22 si chiude, ci siamo.



Avuto qualche dritta ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio dice che l'incontro di Raiola con i dirigenti del City è finito.
Per oggi stop, la trattativa prosegue domani.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque secondo me il City ha chiesto minimo 30 milioni, altrimenti già si sarebbe chiuso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Di Marzio dice che l'incontro di Raiola con i dirigenti del City è finito.
> Per oggi stop, la trattativa prosegue domani.



Se buonanotte, il tormentone infinito.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche il boa ora fa la differenza?



in Champions gioca meglio ed è sicuramente migliore di Flamini e Nocerino.
Non avrà di certo dimenticato come si gioca a calcio... Flamini e Nocerino non hanno mai imparato.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me sono tutte balle. Questo dieci minuti fa scriveva City fermo a 25 milioni, ora magicamente ha la mega fonte che gli dice che i Citizens sono scesi a 23.



Sottoscrivo, maddddddai!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riporta Sky Sport24 la trattati va avanti ma non c'è ancora l'accordo, la proposta del Milan sarebbe restito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni di euro, con pagamento diluito in sei rate.*


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> perche il boa ora fa la differenza?



Ora come ora no, certamente.

Ma se decidesse di svegliarsi potrebbe.
Flaminì se decidesse di svegliarsi invece potrebbe farsi un cosciotto di Iniesta alla brace, ma niente di più


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

diamo nocino al napoli e tiriamo su 7/8mln


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

non si capisce niente c'è chi dice che il milan offre 20 milioni l'altro dice 24 bah


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Faranno domani..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;110909 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta Sky Sport24 la trattati va avanti ma non c'è ancora l'accordo, la proposta del Milan sarebbe restito con obbligo di riscatto a 24 milioni di euro, con pagamento diluito in sei rate.*



Questo dimostra quante cretinate si dicano; Laudisa aveva scritto Milan fermo a 20 milioni e richiesta City di 23.
Sky Sport dice che il Milan ne offre 24 e ancora non c'è l'accordo.
Suvvia, non facciamo offendere la nostra intelligenza. Questi non sanno nulla, si inventano le cifre solo per "fare notizia".


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola ha il mandato di galliani di 20 milioni ma per evitare che quelli del city si stufino e mandino a monte tutto, a 22 si chiude.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

E poi di nuovo sto prestito con diritto di riscatto? Confusione completa.


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

tutti guardano a Balo quindi se ne parla.....

i fatti sono altri


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

già, mo lofferta vera sarà di 10 milioni


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ora come ora no, certamente.
> 
> Ma se decidesse di svegliarsi potrebbe.
> Flaminì se decidesse di svegliarsi invece potrebbe farsi un cosciotto di Iniesta alla brace, ma niente di più



flamini potrebbe limitarsi a fare un intervento a piedi uniti sulla fascia contro la juve e mancare di proposito l'avversario per prendere conte dietro.XD


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> E poi di nuovo sto prestito con diritto di riscatto? Confusione completa.



È' obbligo di riscatto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> È' obbligo di riscatto



Secondo me la richiesta del City è sui 30 milioni e non gli convincono le rate trentennali.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ah già obbligo.. sorry. Cmq Laudisa e DiMarzio dicono cose completamente diverse. L'unica cosa vera è la convocazione a quanto pare.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo arrivi alla fine. Meglio lui che niente.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la richiesta del City è sui 30 milioni e non gli convincono le rate trentennali.



Appunto che se cambiano le carte in tavola se lo tengano a chiare lettere. Se invece le cifre sono giuste lo si prende. Le rate nn sono un problema per lo sceicco perché lo compriamo non è' un prestito e' un finto prestito perciò' queste sono scuse .


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il Farone, Balo e Niang..........le tre creste!!

Ormai siamo al delirio prima della notizia vera


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

non ho ancora capito se siamo fermi a 20 milioni come dice la gazza o a 24 rateizzati.......cmq se fossero queste le cifre a 22 si potrebbe davvero chiudere...Raiola difficile canni una trattativa


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> non ho ancora capito se siamo fermi a 20 milioni come dice la gazza o a 24 rateizzati.......cmq se fossero queste le cifre a 22 si potrebbe davvero chiudere...Raiola difficile canni una trattativa



bella domanda uno dice 20 milioni uno 24, io mi fido piu della gazza


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

certo che non penso stesse trollando quando ha salutato tutti.......


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Si, ma Laudisa è passato dalla richiesta di 25 a 23 del city in due tweet di poco successivi eh.. boh.. mistero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

credo che si saprà qualcosa verso le 19 quando uscirà galliani.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Prepariamoci alla minaccia fiscali-stica allora..


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

sky conferma 24 dilazionati in 6 rate....bè col giocatore in rotta con tutti e stabile in panca e in tribuna da mesi credo che abbiamo fatto una buona offerta...6 anni sono tanti ma cmq agli sceicchi cambia ben poco, non hanno bisogno di monetizzare subito..


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> sky conferma 24 dilazionati in 6 rate....bè col giocatore in rotta con tutti e stabile in panca e in tribuna da mesi credo che abbiamo fatto una buona offerta...6 anni sono tanti ma cmq agli sceicchi cambia ben poco, non hanno bisogno di monetizzare subito..



Tanto ormai i giocatori si pagano praticamente tutti a rate. Non di 6 anni che sono tanti, ma comunque di 3-4 anni si.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

...allora se è questa l offerta e lo status del giocatore è questo...deve essere nostro per forza.Daje!!!


----------



## runner (28 Gennaio 2013)

riga 200 pagine per Balo!!

hahahaaaa..........


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

spero si risolva prima di giovedi'...siamo a pagina 200 e il tassametro corre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>


Madonna, che faccia aveva Galliani... vergognoso, poi, l'esito.


----------



## Jino (28 Gennaio 2013)

Le indiscrezioni sembrano che ormai sia nostro. Ma con il City, che non si mette a 90 con nessuno, non si può star tranquilli.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo arrivati a 200 e Mancini lo ha convocato.. no ma.. bene bene!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati a 200 e Macini lo ha convocato.. no ma.. bene bene!



bè noi avevamo fatto di meglio..."ibra prox numero 10" e "thiago rinnova fino al 2017"....dai c è speranza...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> bè noi avevamo fatto di meglio..."ibra prox numero 10" e "thiago rinnova fino al 2017"....dai c è speranza...



" Ibrahimovic? Rimane, certo che rimane"


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

salta tutto al 100%


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno puo' spiegare ai giornalisti che 24 subito o a rate non cambia NULLA?


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Un parto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2013)

dai su questa volta deve venire


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

....un calvario direi....spero che questa volta ne valga la pena...non voglio ma la mia mente pensa già ad un possibile derby...


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ....un calvario direi....spero che questa volta ne valga la pena...non voglio ma la mia mente pensa già ad un possibile derby...



Quando si nomina balotelli al milan è la prima e unica cosa che viene in mente a tutti un derby. L'unico dubbio è sotto quale curva dovrebbe segnare.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

No, no ma se non viene per 2-3 milioni è qualcosa di al di là del bene e del male. Non voglio pensarci.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> salta tutto al 100%



.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma che pessimismo avete ????


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Per non prenderla in quel..


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che pessimismo avete ????



io piu di tutti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Quando si nomina balotelli al milan è la prima e unica cosa che viene in mente a tutti un derby. L'unico dubbio è sotto quale curva dovrebbe segnare.



all inter ci è gia passato...sul fatto di non vederlo piu con quei colori addosso sono ottimista!Spero solo che questo derby possa essere quello di balo e del suo primo gol contro le *****...estasi......


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il bambino sta per nascere siamo all ottavo mese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


>



Berlusconi: "Tevez non mi è mai piaciuto"
Berlusconi: "Balotelli è una mela marcia"


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il bambino sta per nascere siamo all ottavo mese



 me le ricordo bene quelle parole, raiola su ibra al milan


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111044 ha scritto:


> me le ricordo bene quelle parole, raiola su ibra al milan




con raiola in regia sono piu fiducioso....magari mettere binho in stand by può essere una cosa studiata..numericamente non saremo costretti a comprare e il famoso tesoretto non è ancora entrato...cosi essendo positivo...annunciano balo....vendono bihno ...via abate e dentro kaka...mi riterrei molto soddisfatto!


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

Mah. I fatti dicono negativo. La convocazione è negativa in generale. Quindi siamo ancora al gioco delle parti, non siamo vicinissimi. Detto questo stiamo a vedere, quando uscirà Galliani ne sapremo di più, se non uscirà o uscirà dal retro vuol dire che la trattativa è caldissima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Niente copia incolla 

**
*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

ok.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiornamenti da Di Marzio

*Ormai si tratta solo sulla base della cessione definitiva*, niente prestito.* Il Milan offre 20 milioni* e Galliani non si muove da questa proposta. Il City, dal canto suo, ha abbassato il prezzo ma non a 20 milioni. Ne vuole qualcuno in più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Più o meno adesso le versioni di Di Marzio e della Gazzetta coincidono.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> È continui a sbagliare infatti il Milan sta proponendo 5 milioni più bonus perché nn può offrire meno di quello che prende al city, infatti balotelli che sta facendo di tutto per andare via nn potrebbe permettersi di lucrare sopra lo stipendio e di chiedere al milan addirittura un aumento.



Già certo, infatti non l'ha fatto Ibra quando è venuto no ? 

Prendeva 8 Ibrahimovic al Milan, s'era ridotto lo stipendio dai 9 di Barcellona....Peccato che qui alla fine ne prendeva 12.


Con Raiola è sempre così


----------



## Milo (28 Gennaio 2013)

la gazza dice che è sceso a 23


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2013)

23? ma non erano 22 ieri?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

beh il prestito non l'hanno preso manco preso in considerazione (city), chiedere il prestito di balotelli comunque e ridicolo.


----------



## MisterBet (28 Gennaio 2013)

L'anno scoso avevano accettato il prestito di Tevez, non ci vedo niente di ridicolo...


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]. In realtà per Ibra il discorso era un pò diverso. Da quel che so Ibra aveva accettato lo stesso lordo che aveva al Barça, però lì gli garantiva un netto di 12 mln, da noi di 9. O giù di lì, non ricordo i calcoli precisi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

beh ma la situazione e completamente diversa, balotelli non e fuori rosa non hanno necessità di cederlo, tevez l'anno scorso si visti i litigi con il city


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> gol sotto la Nord e gesto del silenzio ???? .. spettacolo



L'inizio di una storia d'amore che oggi deve convenire a matrimonio. *DEVE*.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'inizio di una storia d'amore che oggi deve convenire a matrimonio. *DEVE*.



preferisco vederlo esultare, se lo vedrò esultare con la maglia del milan per me può essere segno di cambiamento.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra lo stesso pomeriggio di esattamente 1 anno fa. Quando Tevez non arrivò. Ho brutte sensazioni.



A me invece ricorda molto le trattative Ronaldinho e Ibrahimovic.

Il racimolare soldi dai giovani per Dinho, un giocatore in sospeso che parte dopo l'arrivo dell'assisito di Raiola ( Borriello - Robinho ).

L'unica differenza è che stavolta Galliani è rimasto a Milano, mi chiedo perchè.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111079 ha scritto:


> beh ma la situazione e completamente diversa, balotelli non e fuori rosa non hanno necessità di cederlo, tevez l'anno scorso si visti i litigi con il city



Secondo me la situazione è esattamente la stessa... il city non ne vuole piu sapere di balotelli. Però non sono stupidi... han capito proprio grazie a noi che il modo di agire dell'anno scorso ha rischiato di fargli perdere molti soldi.


----------



## Ale (28 Gennaio 2013)

galliani e' rimasto a milano perche tanto c'e' raiola e ci pensa lui. non e' come con riso con tevez...


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ne vale manco 20; ma che ha dimostrato sto qui?



Fondamentale in tutti gli scontri diretti del Campionato vinto dal City, suo l'assist per il gol scudetto al 90' e un ottimo se non fantastico europeo a 22 anni ancora da compiere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la situazione è esattamente la stessa... il city non ne vuole piu sapere di balotelli. Però non sono stupidi... han capito proprio grazie a noi che il modo di agire dell'anno scorso ha rischiato di fargli perdere molti soldi.



quello e vero, pero alla fine e "grazie" pure a noi alla fine tevez e servito in un sacco di partite, alla fine credo che loro siano assolutamente contenti che sia rimasto,certo il teatrino veramente pietoso


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me il City spera in un gol in quest'ultima partita per aumentare il prezzo 

Comunque strano che, per soli 23 milioni, nessun altro club ci abbia provato. Molto strano.


----------



## robs91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che Galliani riesce nell'impresa di fallire anche questa trattativa..


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me in nottata si chiude, impossibile salti, troppo vicine offerta e richiesta


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli vale la spesa solo ed esclusivamente se mette la testa a posto, impresa particolamente disperata. Altrimenti si rischia uno spogliatoio a pezzi e grane a non finire.


----------



## folletto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Boh, io ho ancora in mente lo sciagurato viaggio a Manchester per Tevez, finché non lo vedo scendere all'aeroporto con la maglia............non arriva......


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riferito da Pedullà le parti si stanno avvicinando,la differenza e di 2 milioni, Il Milan offre 20 milioni pagabili in due/tre rate il city ne chiede 22, si continua a lavorare.*


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*La distanza tra Milan e City è di 4-5 milioni*. Il Milan offre 20, il City ne vuole 24 25. La convocazione non significa nulla, c'è una partita ed è normale che sia convocato. Si sta cercando di limare la differenza tra i club. 

Sky


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

io avevo sentito qualcosa sul fatto che non si potevano prendere giocatori,tipo anche con saponara senza vendere prima o con un aumento di capitale per questo il milan puntava su prestito con obbligo di riscatto...che alla fine non è la stessa cosa di un acquiso definitivo??solo che paghiamo da giugno....dai speriamo di chiudere prima del 31


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

di 4/5 milioni la cosa cambia, se erano 1/2 magari boh mettiamo dei bonus


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Balotelli vale la spesa solo ed esclusivamente se mette la testa a posto, impresa particolamente disperata. Altrimenti si rischia uno spogliatoio a pezzi e grane a non finire.



Al limite lo rivendi, è questo il bello dei giovani


----------



## pipporo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Stuart Brennan ‏@StuBrennanMEN
Not from official source but he did not board train with the others said reliable witness


16m Stuart Brennan ‏@StuBrennanMEN
looks like things finally moving with Mario. Pulled from squad travelling to London and we've been told he has flown to Italy this afternoon


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Insomma la differenza è di 2,di 3,di 4,ma quanto manca a sto lieto fine???Che travaglio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Pareggeranno (o quasi) la domanda e a quel punto Galliani a 850 denti: "Il Bresidente ancora una volta ha fatto uno sforzo, bisogna ringraziarlo e lodarlo, grazie Bresidente"


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111110 ha scritto:


> di 4/5 milioni la cosa cambia, se erano 1/2 magari boh mettiamo dei bonus



Non penso che tra 2 e 4 cambi mettissimo,metti qualche bonus in più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

pipporo ha scritto:


> Stuart Brennan ‏@StuBrennanMEN
> Not from official source but he did not board train with the others said reliable witness
> 
> 
> ...



Wat ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

ora su sm mettono come ulitma notizia che balotelli e in viaggio per l'italia :asd.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ricordiamoci che TgCom24 dava Kaka per fatto! 

(Sto controbilanciando ruiu.. aiutatemi anche voi grazie! )


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Pareggeranno (o quasi) la domanda e a quel punto Galliani a 850 denti: "Il Bresidente ancora una volta ha fatto uno sforzo, bisogna ringraziarlo e lodarlo, grazie Bresidente"



conta il fine non il mezzi....se dovessi ringraziare il Bresidente per qualcosa ben venga...anzi era ora!!!cosi la cessione di ibra avrebbe un senso...sperem!!


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ruiu lo da per fatto

di fatto non parte per la trasferta di Londra e resta a Manchester, ma dicono già che sia in volo per l'italia...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> conta il fine non il mezzi....se dovessi ringraziare il Bresidente per qualcosa ben venga...anzi era ora!!!cosi la cessione di ibra avrebbe un senso...sperem!!



Quale senso?? Ibrahimovic vale 250 Balotelli.


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2013)

domani penso che sarà la giornata decisiva


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli non ha raggiunto i suoi compagni a Londra. Il mistero continua...*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non ha raggiunto i suoi compagni a Londra. Il mistero continua...*



....sarà già in volo .....


----------



## sion (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non ha raggiunto i suoi compagni a Londra. Il mistero continua...*



la fonte di questa notizia? non mi dite ruiu


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> la fonte di questa notizia? non mi dite ruiu


daily mail o qualcosa di simile


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> daily mail o qualcosa di simile



daily mail e sono presenti anche delle foto che testimoniano ciò


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non ha raggiunto i suoi compagni a Londra. Il mistero continua...*


Mi sembra una cosa parecchio rilevante


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Il Daily Mail ha pubblicato delle foto della partenza del City per Londra e in effetti lui non c'era. Inoltre stranamente il coach Kidd oggi ha chiesto l'autografo di Mario dopo gli allenamenti. Un giallo.. un giallo..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> la fonte di questa notizia? non mi dite ruiu



Sembrerebbe il Daily Mail ....


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

madò, sto male.


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed e' abbastanza attendibile


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Gennaio 2013)

dai dai!!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Quale senso?? Ibrahimovic vale 250 Balotelli.



ora sicuramente però petenzialmente balotelli potrebbe diventare un grande giocatore e sicuramente a 22 anni è ad inizio carriera!se mi dici ti vendo ibra per limare i costi ma ti prendo un potenziale campione,con ingaggio ridotto e nello stesso tempo ringiovanisco il reparto offensivo mi sta bene....se invece come ste estate mi vendi ibra e mi prendi pazzini certo che si capisce che non si sono motivi solo quello di ridimensionasi.Ibra per balo ci sta...ora dovremmo trovare un sostituto per thiago...che non può essere certo zapata mexes o bonera...


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Fonte Daily Mail


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Il Daily Mail ha pubblicato delle foto della partenza del City per Londra e in effetti lui non c'era. Inoltre stranamente il coach Kidd oggi ha chiesto l'autografo di Mario dopo gli allenamenti. Un giallo.. un giallo..




Lo fanno per noi così ci divertiamo.....


----------



## Re Ricardo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bran Kidd si precipita per l'autografo (la macchina è di Balotelli)


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

Nelle foto sul Daily Mail manca mezza squadra.


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nelle foto sul Daily Mail manca mezza squadra.



si ma non è sceso. Altrimenti perchè dovrebbero fare la news?


----------



## sion (28 Gennaio 2013)

appunto,mica manca solo lui in quella foto,bah


----------



## robs91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nelle foto sul Daily Mail manca mezza squadra.


Si vede che il pelato ha acquistato mezzo City


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si vede che il pelato ha acquistato mezzo City



......con rate per 250 anni.....


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Mail, Balotelli è stato convocato ma non è coi compagni di squadra. Potrebbe essere rimasto a casa per seguire in persona la trattativa*


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non scherzate dai


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma perchè dovete mettere notizie false


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Oltretutto con un palese copia incolla falso  doppio ban


----------



## Fry Rossonero (28 Gennaio 2013)

questa volta galliani e l'altro hanno toppato!
nessuno crede piu al fake che non arriva

fra un paio di giorni sarà a milanello


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Vi ricordo che per le notizie false c'è il ban


----------



## prd7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la redazione di Sky Sport, Balotelli è regolarmente in squadra.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

non so più a chi credere


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai Galliani e aggiungi sta banconota cacchiooo!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

il mio giorno libero l ho passato al pc...mi sono ufficialmente illuso...ora aspetto l ufficialità del milan...dai sta gioia...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi ricordo che per le notizie false c'è il ban



Mi dispiace,non ho resistito


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la redazione di Sky Sport, Balotelli è regolarmente in squadra.*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> non so più a chi credere



Si ragazzi, ma chi se ne importa di queste notizie di contorno...badiamo al sodo..

(non mi riferisco a te Pdr7 parlo in generale)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> il mio giorno libero l ho passato al pc...mi sono ufficialmente illuso...ora aspetto l ufficialità del milan...dai sta gioia...



Beato te, io ho passato il weekend intero..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace,non ho resistito


 [MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] non è una scusa valida. Stiamo seguendo tutti con ansia la trattativa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma galliani è ancora in sede?cmq tutti dicono cose diverse...


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la redazione di Sky Sport, Balotelli è regolarmente in squadra.*
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> non so più a chi credere




Il daily mail, come molti tabloid, ci mette nulla ad inventarsi una notizia.


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Sandro Sabatini ‏@SabatiniSky24
#Balotelli è con la squadra, NON è rimasto a Manchester come scrive il #DailyMail. Ma non cambia la situazione: #MIlan tratta a oltranza

RT da Di Marzio*


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (28 Gennaio 2013)

MN dice che galliani è uscito da una porta secondaria dalla sede per evitare i giornalisti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si ragazzi, ma chi se ne importa di queste notizie di contorno...badiamo al sodo..
> 
> (non mi riferisco a te Pdr7)
> 
> ...



...alla fine è propri vero puoi cambiare moglie ma mai la squadra del cuore!Milan ti amo troppo!FORZA DOBBIAMO TORNARE A VINCERE!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai,cosa importa dove sta Balotelli?

Non significa niente il fatto che sia partito o meno: Robinho,per dire,era rimasto in Brasile ad oltranza ma alla fine è rimasto.

Per me alla fine arriva,non credo che salti tutti per 3 milioni.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sportmediaset titola: 

"Stampa inglese: Mario diretto a Milano" e riporta che dopo aver salutato i compagni sarebbe in volo diretto a Milano.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ...alla fine è propri vero puoi cambiare moglie ma mai la squadra del cuore!Milan ti amo troppo!FORZA DOBBIAMO TORNARE A VINCERE!



Yesss


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Fortuna che ho un iPhone, stasera i miei amici a malapena li saluto.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Che lo convochi pure per la partita contro il QPR..Che lo faccia giocare anche..Sarebbe una mossa da .....da parte del City..Se Marione giocherà quella partita farà sicuramente schifo...Se ne vuole andare da Manchester vuol venire al Milan!!Figuriamoci se si impegna nell'ultima partita con quella maglia!

Se deve fare gli interessi di qualcuno ora fa quelli del Milan non di certo quelli del City...
[MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION] niente parolacce.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

210 pagine buttate secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 210 pagine buttate secondo me



Splendidi .....sei sempre il solito.....ottimista.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Che lo convochi pure per la partita contro il QPR..Che lo faccia giocare anche..Sarebbe una mossa da ...... da parte del City..Se Marione giocherà quella partita farà sicuramente schifo...Se ne vuole andare da Manchester vuol venire al Milan!!Figuriamoci se si impegna nell'ultima partita con quella maglia!
> 
> Se deve fare gli interessi di qualcuno ora fa quelli del Milan non di certo quelli del City...



Darà uno spintone all'arbitro, si prenderà 16 giornate, quindi passerà al Milan dove giocherà solo dalla prossima stagione.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Da quando in qua r i t a r d a t i è una parolaccia????Ci sono rimasto male per la censura...


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Gennaio 2013)

Di sicuro assomiglia molto più alla trattativa che ha portato Ibrahimovich al Milan che a quella fallita di Tevez.

C'è Raiola in avanscoperta è questo dice già tutto. Se la trattativa andrà in porto sarà di sicuro grazie, e soltanto grazie al panzone italo-olandese e alle volontà di Mario.


----------



## jaws (28 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Di sicuro assomiglia molto più alla trattativa che ha portato Ibrahimovich al Milan che a quella fallita di Tevez.
> 
> C'è Raiola in avanscoperta è questo dice già tutto. Se la trattativa andrà in porto sarà di sicuro grazie, e soltanto grazie al panzone italo-olandese e alle volontà di Mario.



Non sia mai che qualche merito vada anche a Galliani...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Da quando in qua ........è una parolaccia????Ci sono rimasto male per la censura...


 [MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION] le regole sono queste. Torniamo al topic.


----------



## sheva90 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sto morendo di attesa..
Non voglio soffire una delusione un'altra volta...
DAI DAI


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Da quando in qua .........è una parolaccia????Ci sono rimasto male per la censura...


Non sarà una parolaccia ma può essere una parola offensiva e che può dar anche molto fastidio.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION] le regole sono queste. Torniamo al topic.



Si ma non vado contro le regole...Semplicemente non reputo che quel termine sia una parolaccia!!

Comunque sono stufo di aspettare..Voglio andare a dormire stasera e voglio svegliarmi alle 19 di Venerdi..Spero che Marione arriviiiiii!!1


[MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION], il termine da te usato su questo forum non trova spazio. Ora lo sai. Comunque 
siamo tutti stufi di aspettare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani intanto è fuggito dalla porta secondaria... in passato è sempre scappato solo per le cessioni inaspettate, di solito quando c'è qualche grossa trattativa in entrata non ha problemi a mostrarsi e a rilasciare qualche dichiarazione trolleggiante.

Dai che ci sarà anche qualche sorpresa in uscita...


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Per quanto sia di contorno, Ravezzani ha twittato che gli sponsor del MCFC sono stati informati della cessione di Balo e che ormai è fatta.

Speremas!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque sapevo che il City non avrebbe mai accettato il prestito con obbligo di riscatto e comunque meglio cosi (se la cosa va in porto ovvio) visti i chiari di luna del berlusca.


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio dice che Balo ha raggiunto la squadra partendo in treno in un secondo momento.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ma di marzio non era il "valletto" di galliani?.....cmq in inghilterra sono sicuri che sia già nostro...forse forse potremo iniziare ad essere ottimisti....


----------



## MisterBet (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Per quanto sia di contorno, Ravezzani ha twittato che gli sponsor del MCFC sono stati informati della cessione di Balo e che ormai è fatta.
> 
> Speremas!



Venerdì scorso aveva detto che da fonte certa Drogba era del Milan...abbiamo visto


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Galliani intanto è fuggito dalla porta secondaria... in passato è sempre scappato solo per le cessioni inaspettate, di solito quando c'è qualche grossa trattativa in entrata non ha problemi a mostrarsi e a rilasciare qualche dichiarazione trolleggiante.
> 
> Dai che ci sarà anche qualche sorpresa in uscita...



Se è il boa e paghiamo di meno mario / arriva kaka, son contento.
Se è robinho son contento.
Se è noce per dzemaili son moderatamente contento.
Altri non saprei... 



MisterBet ha scritto:


> Venerdì scorso aveva detto che da fonte certa Drogba era del Milan...abbiamo visto



Abbiam capito da chi ha preso ruiu quindi..


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ma di marzio non era il "valletto" di galliani?.....cmq in inghilterra sono sicuri che sia già nostro...forse forse potremo iniziare ad essere ottimisti....



In Inghilterra ne sparano di scemenze...Io sarò tranquillo solo quando verrà ufficializzato.


----------



## Graxx (28 Gennaio 2013)

per me alla fine non si fa...ho questa sensazione...


----------



## Polis (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dai su... ce lo vogliono dare un po' di entusiasmo ogni tanto o no?
Comprateci sto sbalotelli! *****!


----------



## honestsimula (28 Gennaio 2013)

oooooo Balotelliiiiiiiiii


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Se è il boa e paghiamo di meno mario / arriva kaka, son contento.
> Se è robinho son contento.
> Se è noce per dzemaili son moderatamente contento.
> Altri non saprei...


El Sharaawy al Napoli


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*La Gazzetta dice che la differenza tra domanda e offerta è di 3 milioni. Pedullà 2.*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> per me alla fine non si fa...ho questa sensazione...


----------



## Gekyn (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tra un po' uscirà che le trattative riprenderanno domani mattina.......


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> El Sharaawy al Napoli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dice che la differenza tra domanda e offerta è di 3 milioni. Pedullà 2.*


Per due milioni non si può mandare all'aria una trattativa del genere. Fossero 10.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per due milioni non si può mandare all'aria una trattativa del genere. Fossero 10.



ma veramente, facciano in modo che si possa fare un versamento tramite paypal sul sito, facciamo colletta


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ma veramente, facciano in modo che si possa fare un versamento tramite paypal sul sito, facciamo colletta



ah ah ah STUPENDO!lo farei!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

sto inziando a crederci pure io, mo porto iella


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Fate, fate. Mandate a me. Poi glieli giro io


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111252 ha scritto:


> sto inziando a crederci pure io, mo porto iella



Allora taci....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

ecco allora continuo sulla linea che ho avuto fino a poche ore fa


----------



## sion (28 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo bene..e' peggio di un parto sta storia..


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

io mi aspettavo le dichiarazioni di galliani, invece e scappato da una via secondaria non so se sia un bene o un male


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Gennaio 2013)

che delusione spendere così tanto per uno che fa tribuna


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111259 ha scritto:


> io mi aspettavo le dichiarazioni di galliani, invece e scappato da una via secondaria non so se sia un bene o un male



È un bene. Meno dice e meglio è.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fate, fate. Mandate a me. Poi glieli giro io



Astuto


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111259 ha scritto:


> io mi aspettavo le dichiarazioni di galliani, invece e scappato da una via secondaria non so se sia un bene o un male



Di solito è un bene, domani DEVE essere il giorno decisivo, è meglio per noi, per loro e per lo stesso giocatore non tirarla troppo per le lunghe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È un bene. Meno dice e meglio è.



diciamo che piu che altro volevo vedere se ammetteva qualcosa e se la borsa era scesa


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che delusione spendere così tanto per uno che fa tribuna



mi sa che le alternative erano poche...poi non sempre tribuna o non giocare significa pippa....pensa a tevez e a ibra diarra sahin e mezzo real madrid magari...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Di solito è un bene, domani DEVE essere il giorno decisivo, è meglio per noi, per loro e per lo stesso giocatore non tirarla troppo per le lunghe.



ah ecco, speriamo bene 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che delusione spendere così tanto per uno che fa tribuna



beh si sono tanti soldi pero e giovane e ha talento, noi abbiamo sbolognato pato a 15 che era sempre rotto.


----------



## DennyJersey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Pellegatti dice che tutto avverrà mercoledì. Io un'altra giornata ad aggiornare twitter oltre ogni limite di velocità non la posso sopportare...


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Pellegatti dice che tutto avverrà mercoledì. Io un'altra giornata ad aggiornare twitter oltre ogni limite di velocità non la posso sopportare...



 siamo in due, poi con la "paura" di leggere e saltato tutto ecc


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Gennaio 2013)

Stanno marcando troppo con sta differenza di 2-3 milioni, sicuro interverrà l'Onnipotente a salvarci


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> che delusione spendere così tanto per uno che fa tribuna



Preferisco spendere 20 mln per Balotelli, che 7 mln+Cassano per Pazzini.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Stanno marcando troppo con sta differenza di 2-3 milioni, sicuro interverrà l'Onnipotente a salvarci



san silvio da hard core


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

"C'era una differenza di 500.000 €, quando ho capito che non avrebbero mai abbassato le pretese mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato" [cit.]


----------



## The P (28 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Pellegatti dice che tutto avverrà mercoledì. Io un'altra giornata ad aggiornare twitter oltre ogni limite di velocità non la posso sopportare...



Tranquillo s lo dice Pellegatti non sarà così


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Gennaio 2013)

Pellegatti non ne indovina una dal 96


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Finita la riunione con i dirigenti del City. L'offerta del Milan per Balotelli resta di 20 milioni. La richiesta di 23. Se ne riparla domani.*


Laudisa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Tranquillo s lo dice Pellegatti non sarà così



Ancora non è morto quel suonato?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la riunione con i dirigenti del City. L'offerta del Milan per Balotelli resta di 20 milioni. La richiesta di 23. Se ne riparla domani.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



Stanotte si fa una rapina alla London Bank


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pellegatti non ne indovina una dal 96



1896 immagino


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la riunione con i dirigenti del City. L'offerta del Milan per Balotelli resta di 20 milioni. La richiesta di 23. Se ne riparla domani.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa




Differenza non incolmabile......


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Finita la riunione con i dirigenti del City. L'offerta del Milan per Balotelli resta di 20 milioni. La richiesta di 23. Se ne riparla domani.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



Domani VA chiusa, 23 mln, si piazza Antonini o Abate nel caso e una volta arrivato lui si manda via Robinho per puntare ad un centrale giovane. 
L'abc del calciomercato.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Domani VA chiusa, 23 mln, si piazza Antonini o Abate nel caso e una volta arrivato lui si manda via Robinho per puntare ad un centrale giovane.
> L'abc del calciomercato.



.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo che sia veramente questa la forbice. In tal caso a 21/22 si dovrebbe chiudere. Se passeranno ancora molte ore dico che allora la situazione è diversa.
Vedremo. Resto comunque ottimista.


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Gennaio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Stanno marcando troppo con sta differenza di 2-3 milioni, sicuro interverrà l'Onnipotente a salvarci


Il grande sacrificio di Ilvio


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

La Roma ha speso 16 milioni per Destro!!Giocatore che mi piace molto,ma che non ha nemmeno la metà del talento di Balo..22 milioni o anche 23 per me è un affare..Si parla di un giocatore che se si riesce a rigenerare in un anno massimo viene rivalutato 40/50 milioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

La Roma ha speso 16 milioni per Destro!!Giocatore che mi piace molto,ma che non ha nemmeno la metà del talento di Balo..22 milioni o anche 23 per me è un affare..Si parla di un giocatore che se si riesce a rigenerare in un anno massimo viene rivalutato 40/50 milioni.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2013)

domani si deve chiudere su non possiamo perdere altro tempo...come avete già detto mandiamogli pure Antonini


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Speriamo che sia veramente questa la forbice. In tal caso a 21/22 si dovrebbe chiudere. Se passeranno ancora molte ore dico che allora la situazione è diversa.
> Resto comunque ottimista.



Per me è più ampia tipo 5 milioni minimo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> domani si deve chiudere su non possiamo perdere altro tempo...come avete già detto mandiamogli pure Antonini



...per me si possono prendere pure mezza nostra squadra ......


----------



## robs91 (28 Gennaio 2013)

A me sta pseudo trattativa ha già stufato.Galliani è capacissimo di fallire ancora una volta anche se tutto sommato non mi strapperei i capelli, visto che ritengo Balotelli sopravvalutato dai media.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me è più ampia tipo 5 milioni minimo.



Sospetto di si. Domani lo sapremo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...per me si possono prendere pure mezza nostra squadra ......



Stiamo parlando di Balotelli, uno che ha dimostrato ancora zero nella sua vita.


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> La Roma ha speso 16 milioni per Destro!!Giocatore che mi piace molto,ma che non ha nemmeno la metà del talento di Balo..22 milioni o anche 23 per me è un affare..Si parla di un giocatore che se si riesce a rigenerare in un anno massimo viene rivalutato 40/50 milioni.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> La Roma ha speso 16 milioni per Destro!!Giocatore che mi piace molto,ma che non ha nemmeno la metà del talento di Balo..22 milioni o anche 23 per me è un affare..Si parla di un giocatore che se si riesce a rigenerare in un anno massimo viene rivalutato 40/50 milioni.



Quando si parla di Balotelli bisogna ricordarsi di una cosa, a 21 anni ha dominato all'Europeo e finché la squadra ha tenuto è stato il fuoriclasse di livello (n° 9) che l'Italia non ha mai avuto, un giocatore completo che sa fare tutto, un giocatore che dopo l'Europeo era incedibile e sarebbe costato molto più di 50 mln secondo me.
Il City l'ha bruciato, l'ambiente non l'ha fatto crescere e per farlo crescere lo mandava in panchina, qui da noi è un ambiente completamente diverso e verrebbe gestito in una maniera completamente diversa.


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> domani si deve chiudere su non possiamo perdere altro tempo...come avete già detto mandiamogli pure Antonini



a quel punto chiederebbero 27-28 milioni


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di Balotelli, uno che ha dimostrato ancora zero nella sua vita.



E' uno che ha vinto dovunque ha giocato. A 18 anni segnava gol decisivi per lo scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando di Balotelli, uno che ha dimostrato ancora zero nella sua vita.



....Balotelli se gestito bene, per me, può essere decisivo in qualsiasi squadra.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di Balotelli bisogna ricordarsi di una cosa, a 21 anni ha dominato all'Europeo e finché la squadra ha tenuto è stato il fuoriclasse di livello (n° 9) che l'Italia non ha mai avuto, un giocatore completo che sa fare tutto, un giocatore che dopo l'Europeo era incedibile e sarebbe costato molto più di 50 mln secondo me.
> Il City l'ha bruciato, l'ambiente non l'ha fatto crescere e per farlo crescere lo mandava in panchina, qui da noi è un ambiente completamente diverso e verrebbe gestito in una maniera completamente diversa.



Abbastanza d'accordo. Balotelli ha già dimostrato quello che a noi deve interessare, cioè di essere un giocatore che ha indiscusse qualità tecniche. Serve altro per l'acquisto di un 22enne?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Per me è più ampia tipo 5 milioni minimo.



...semmai ci mettiamo davvero qualche contropartita...magari quella indicata da suma qualche giorno fa...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli tra assist e gol in due anni nell'inter è stato decisivo su tante vittorie fondamentali per gli scudetti interisti.
Ricordiamoci due fattori oltre a quelli citati:
1) Da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile e può essere trascinatore come nell'Italia.
2) CI sono i Mondiali nel 2014 e Mario vuole farli da protagonista e può farlo diventando il leader della squadra che tifa, con il 9 sulla schiena.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uno che ha vinto dovunque ha giocato. A 18 anni segnava gol decisivi per lo scudetto.



Siamo ancora ai "potenzialmente" con lui. All'Inter ne ha fatte di stupidaggini, è stato colui che ha meno inciso nel Triplete. Al City praticamente nullo, vuoi anche per i rapporti burrascosi con Mancini.
Ha un talento immenso, ma ancora deve dimostrare nulla per me. Da noi può comunque esprimersi al meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Abbastanza d'accordo. Balotelli ha già dimostrato quello che a noi deve interessare, di essere un giocatore che ha indiscusse qualità tecniche. Serve altro perl'acquisto di un 22enne?



Secondo me Allegri saprebbe gestirlo bene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ...semmai ci mettiamo davvero qualche contropartita...magari quella indicata da suma qualche giorno fa...



Boateng, godo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora ai "potenzialmente" con lui. All'Inter ne ha fatte di stupidaggini, è stato colui che ha meno inciso nel Triplete. Al City praticamente nullo, vuoi anche per i rapporti burrascosi con Mancini.
> Ha un talento immenso, ma ancora deve dimostrare nulla per me. *Da noi può comunque esprimersi al meglio*.



.....e questo conta adesso.


----------



## DannySa (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli tra assist e gol in due anni nell'inter è stato decisivo su tante vittorie fondamentali per gli scudetti interisti.
> Ricordiamoci due fattori oltre a quelli citati:
> 1) Da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile e può essere trascinatore come nell'Italia.
> 2) CI sono i Mondiali nel 2014 e Mario vuole farli da protagonista e può farlo diventando il leader della squadra che tifa, con il 9 sulla schiena.



E sia chiaro, Prandelli si starà segando al sol pensiero che venga al Milan, forse anche più di noi chi lo sa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....e questo conta adesso.



Alla fine si, dai.
Speriamo solo non si debba aspettare il 31.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Allegri saprebbe gestirlo bene.



Per quanto mi riguarda spero che l'anno prossimo sia qualcun altro a doverlo gestire se arriva, ma comunque credo che non avrebbe problemi. In questo senso l'ambiente Milan aiuta.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

ci sono piu pro che contro....dobbiamo assolutamente prenderlo...fester lo sa e credo che entro i limiti di portafoglio del berlusca farà di tutto per prenderlo.Confido in Raiola e nella voglia di andare via di balo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Siamo ancora ai "potenzialmente" con lui. All'Inter ne ha fatte di stupidaggini, è stato colui che ha meno inciso nel Triplete. Al City praticamente nullo, vuoi anche per i rapporti burrascosi con Mancini.
> Ha un talento immenso, ma ancora deve dimostrare nulla per me. *Da noi può comunque esprimersi al meglio*.



Altro motivo per cui lo voglio al Milan.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Gennaio 2013)

Acquisto fantastico, se arriverà, e reparto d'attacco al completo per qualche anno.

Ora sotto con gli altri reparti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Scommetto che per quei 2-3 milioni salterà tutto


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2013)

la cosa che mi rende molto ottimista sul buon esito della trattativa per acquistare balotelli è proprio il fatto che galliani non abbia rilasciato dichiarazioni all'uscita da via turati.Questa volta mi sembra stia conducendo molto bene la trattativa,esponendosi pochissimo.E tutto questo mi lascia ben sperare


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E sia chiaro, Prandelli si starà segando al sol pensiero che venga al Milan, forse anche più di noi chi lo sa.



Concordo..Balotelli ed ElSha nella stessa squadra non sono un bene solo per il Milan,ma lo sono anche per la nazionale!
Poi ricordiamoci che noi siamo il Milan e non quella società ridicola che è l'Inter..Noi sappiamo gestire i giocatori,abbiamo uno stile,un etica che l'inter non ha...Del city che dire??Gli emirati arabi non mi sono mai sembrati questi gran geni..Hanno troppo soldi e pochi valori...Via Balotelli??che glie frega!!Si compreranno Falcao o Cavani l'anno prossimo e se ne sbatteranno del Balo!


----------



## Hammer (28 Gennaio 2013)

Per me in qualsiasi caso parte Robinho. Non giocherebbe MAI


----------



## Aphex (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se la trattativa dovesse saltare per quei 2-3 Milioni spacco tutto 

Io sogno un suo goal nel derby con un'esultanza stile Ibra in Inter-Lazio verso la Nord


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi rende molto ottimista sul buon esito della trattativa per acquistare balotelli è proprio il fatto che galliani non abbia rilasciato dichiarazioni all'uscita da via turati.Questa volta mi sembra stia conducendo molto bene la trattativa,esponendosi pochissimo.E tutto questo mi lascia ben sperare



la cosa che mi fa ben sperare è che la trattativa la conduca Raiola, che di figure di emme non ne vuole proprio fare, può farle se deve vendere per conto di una società, perché tanto lì la decisione di non vendere è della società stessa e non sua, fa da mediatore. Ma se lui gestisce la trattativa in prima persona, figure di emme non le vuole proprio fare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Aphex ha scritto:


> Se la trattativa dovesse saltare per quei 2-3 Milioni spacco tutto
> 
> Io sogno un suo goal nel derby con un'esultanza stile Ibra in Inter-Lazio verso la Nord



Io sogno un suo gol sotto la Nord con bacio alla maglia rossonera e soffiato verso la curva nerazzurra.XD


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2013)

comunque si sapeva sin dall'inizio che balotelli fosse stato solo parcheggiato al city.All'epoca in cui l'inter decise di venderlo aveva squadre ben piu' blasonate sulle sue tracce.Il suo passaggio al milan sarebbe solo il compimento di questo disegno architettato da raiola,galliani e dallo stesso super mario


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Immagino che per colmare sta differenza di 2-3 mln sarà una sofferenza unica.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi fa ben sperare è che la trattativa la conduca Raiola, che di figure di emme non ne vuole proprio fare, può farle se deve vendere per conto di una società, perché tanto lì la decisione di non vendere è della società stessa e non sua, fa da mediatore. Ma se lui gestisce la trattativa in prima persona, figure di emme non le vuole proprio fare.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



questa è comunque una trattativa di cui parlano piu' i media che galliani eh...si sta esponendo pochissimo,a differenza di altre trattative passate.E' questo che intendevo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> a quel punto chiederebbero 27-28 milioni



non ci avevo pensato Antonini è un danno


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' uno che ha vinto dovunque ha giocato. A 18 anni segnava gol decisivi per lo scudetto.



No pazzini a 30 ha dimostrato di più, vuoi mettere la tripletta all'inaugurazione del wembley?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ma può andare tutto a rotoli per 3 milioni? Io non credo. Magari Abberlusconi esce pazzo e dice che vuole puntare su Pazzini,oppure lo Sceicco va fuori di testa e chiede 40 milioni (come ha fatto Perez,che è passato dal prestito gratuito alla richiesta di 20 milioni).

Ma non voglio credere che salti tutto per 3 milioni,dai. Abbiamo anche raggiunto l'accordo sulla formula.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma può andare tutto a rotoli per 3 milioni? Io non credo. Magari Abberlusconi esce pazzo e dice che vuole puntare su Pazzini,oppure lo Sceicco va fuori di testa e chiede 40 milioni (come ha fatto Perez,che è passato dal prestito gratuito alla richiesta di 20 milioni).
> 
> Ma non voglio credere che salti tutto per 3 milioni,dai. Abbiamo anche raggiunto l'accordo sulla formula.



Dal momento della presentazione dell'offerta in meno di 10 ore il City ha calato le pretese di 2 milioni su 5, ovvio che vogliano abbassare il più possibile.

Io ricordo ancora il giorno che Balotelli è andato via, ero alle superiori e gli ho detto ai miei compagni "tanto va a finire che se va via viene da noi" e loro "no tanto torna da noi perché vi abbiamo fregati con clausola"


----------



## Jaqen (28 Gennaio 2013)

Sì, ricapitolando, secondo *TUTTI*, il Milan offre 20 milioni, il City ne chiede 23. Domani se ne riparlerà.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Dal momento della presentazione dell'offerta in meno di 10 ore il City ha calato le pretese di 2 milioni su 5, ovvio che vogliano abbassare il più possibile.
> 
> Io ricordo ancora il giorno che Balotelli è andato via, ero alle superiori e gli ho detto ai miei compagni "tanto va a finire che se va via viene da noi" e loro "no tanto torna da noi perché vi abbiamo fregati con clausola"



Ma infatti secondo me alla fine entrambe le parti temporeggiano per vedere se si possono risparmiare due lire,ma per il resto è tutto fatto.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tra poco grosse novità su Sky


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra poco grosse novità su Sky



Poco fa, dall'Inghilterra: La Juve tratta per Balotelli.......

Sky Sport 24


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Juve su Balotelli* Fonte Sky UK


----------



## smallball (28 Gennaio 2013)

solita azione di didturbo


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Juve su Balotelli* Fonte Sky UK



non hanno soldi e l'hanno detto in tutte le salse.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Tanto balo non vuole andare in quella squadraccia..Si attaccano al tram i poverini gobbetti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Non ci credo ma se fosse vero sarebbe una tragedia, perchè vorrebbe dire offerta piu' alta e allora tutto andrebbe a monte, visto che certo non parteciperemmo a eventuale asta.
Speriamo sia solo solito sciacallaggio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

Per me è una voce che hanno fatto girare quelli del City,per far spaventare Galliani.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Nessuna conferma dell'interesse della Juve. Domani nuovo appuntamento alle ore 9 per cercare di trovare un accordo

Di Marzio*


----------



## Aphex (28 Gennaio 2013)

La Juve 

Ma se hanno preso Anelka l'altro giorno, il loro top-player


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nessuna conferma dell'interesse della Juve. Domani nuovo appuntamento alle ore 9 per cercare di trovare un accordo
> 
> Di Marzio*




Meglio così.


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2013)

Impossibile dai. Hanno preso ora Anelka e a Luglio Llorente. Poi anche loro non hanno moneta.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Percentuale di Balotelli al Milan? Secondo me abbastanza alta*


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Su chi sceglierebbe Balo nessun dubbio. Ma un'inserimento di altra squadra significherebbe per forza offerta piu' alta, e il City non credo sarebbe disinteressato alla cosa,,,
meglio di no assolutamente.


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ridicola come notizia abbiamo l'accordo con balotelli cosa vuoi che si inseriscano , ma hanno anelka a posto


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Questa della Juve è una bufala.Non c'hanno una lira e credo sia il City a mettere in giro ste voci per far alzare definitivamente l'offerta del Milan.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ridicola come notizia abbiamo l'accordo con balotelli cosa vuoi che si inseriscano , ma hanno anelka a posto



Figurati ho già detto che la notizia è farlocca, visto che la Juve non ha 25mln da spendere...pero' insomma...non si sa mai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Si, la Juve, certo. Chiudessero domani mattina, piuttosto.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Conte con Balotelli? Gli strappa i capelli e lo fa tornare calvo.XD E poi dai non hanno soldi e sono pieni di attaccanti, stanno cercando di concludere pure per lisandro lopez.
L'ha detto pure di Marzio che è una strategia messa in atto dal City per mettere pressione al milan che, tra l'altro, sarebbe riuscito a ridurre ancora di un milione l'affare, ora la distanza è tra i 20 del milan i 22 del city. Se va avanti così per domattina, quando si ricomincia, saranno già scesi a 21.


----------



## Devil May Cry (28 Gennaio 2013)

Odio il mercato...Lascia sempre col fiato sospeso!!E' come uscire con una ragazza e non capire se ci starà o meno..Stai sempre li in bilico..Se ci sta sei contentissimo,se non ci sta megadelusione e volti pagina..
La mia situazione è questa per balotelli...Ovviamente il paragone va preso con le pinze eheheheheh


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Marmotta non è riuscito manco a prendere Berbatov in questo modo, torni a trattare Anelka e Bendtner che quelli sono i colpi per lui...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Conte con Balotelli? Gli strappa i capelli e lo fa tornare calvo.XD E poi dai non hanno soldi e sono pieni di attaccanti, stanno cercando di concludere pure per lisandro lopez.
> L'ha detto pure di Marzio che è *una strategia messa in atto dal City per mettere pressione al milan* che, tra l'altro, sarebbe riuscito a ridurre ancora di un milione l'affare, ora la distanza è tra i 20 del milan i 22 del city. Se va avanti così per domattina, quando si ricomincia, saranno già scesi a 21.



Ma si, chiaro.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2013)

Se non lo cedono ora nei prossimi 6 mesi si svaluta ancora di più..vediamo se sono scemi del tutto sti arabi


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se non lo cedono ora nei prossimi 6 mesi si svaluta ancora di più..vediamo se sono scemi del tutto sti arabi



Se noi non lo prendiamo adesso non lo prendiamo più.


----------



## Frikez (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se noi non lo prendiamo adesso non lo prendiamo più.



Non lo so, lui non ha tutto questo mercato..o torna in Italia o resta lì, al limite potrebbe andare al Psg se Ibra se ne andasse ma ora come ora hanno mille attaccanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi a loro frega zero se si svalutasse,lo possono mettere anche a fare il giardiniere,tanto il cash tra le dune,cammelli e petrolio abbonda...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non lo so, lui non ha tutto questo mercato..o torna in Italia o resta lì, al limite potrebbe andare al Psg se Ibra se ne andasse ma ora come ora hanno mille attaccanti.


 [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]....a giugno non ci sono elezioni.....


----------



## Clint Eastwood (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se noi non lo prendiamo adesso non lo prendiamo più.



Certo pure io di questa cosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=67]Frikez[/MENTION]....a giugno non ci sono elezioni.....



Appunto.....


----------



## Principe (28 Gennaio 2013)

A sportitalia continuano a sostenere di balotelli che può andare alla Juve mi fanno ridere poveracci , pur di dar contro al Milan


----------



## Francy (28 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Smentite assolute sull'inserimento della Giuventus per Balotelli.*


----------



## Harvey (28 Gennaio 2013)

Marmotta può mettere la maglia col 45 ad Anelka, chiudere l'occhio che ha aperto e immaginare che sia Balo


----------



## AndrasWave (28 Gennaio 2013)

La Juventus ha meno di soldi di noi per l'attaccante. Ricordiamoci che a giugno deve spendere altri 18 milioni per riscattare Asamoah e Isla.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

LOL,non hanno i soldi per comprare Lisandro Lopez e ne offrono 25 a Balotelli. Degli strateghi quelli del City,hanno proprio scelto la società giusta per metterci pressione. Al massimo potevano mettere in mezzo il PSG.


----------



## admin (28 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> A sportitalia continuano a sostenere di balotelli che può andare alla Juve mi fanno ridere poveracci , pur di dar contro al Milan



E che li guardi a fare?


----------



## Tobi (28 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] le fonti si citano.


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Eh scusate...volevo solo sdrammatizzare un pò..

Dai balo!!!Uno di noiii incrociamo le dita!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Eh scusate...volevo solo sdrammatizzare un pò..
> 
> Dai balo!!!Uno di noiii incrociamo le dita!



Devil hai avuto diversi avvertimenti. Decidi tu se bastano......


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Devil hai avuto diversi avvertimenti.



Due!!Ma dai uno non era nulla...Questo ok ci stava..Non accadrà più!!
Non pensavo foste cosi severi xD


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Domani bisogna chiudere.
Speriamo


----------



## prd7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che domani chiudiamo a 22 mln. Non c'è più tempo per trattare. Prendiamolo ora e basta.


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che li guardi a fare?



Ahags hai ragione ma c'è stata una scena che ne valeva la pena, hanno provato a chiamare raiola e lui gli ha detto una parolaccia e chiuso il telefono in faccia che scena


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Due!!Ma dai uno non era nulla...Questo ok ci stava..Non accadrà più!!
> Non pensavo foste cosi severi xD



.....due sono un lusso  Buon proseguimento.


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ahags hai ragione ma c'è stata una scena che ne valeva la pena, hanno provato a chiamare raiola e lui gli ha detto una parolaccia e chiuso il telefono in faccia che scena



a piscitello? GODO


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> a piscitello? GODO



Alla tipa bionda che chiamava per conto di piscitello..... Ahags


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....due sono un lusso  Buon proseguimento.



Si ma non accadrà più!!Perdonatemiiiiii


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gazzetta di domattina:







Balo ha spedito sms ad amici bresciani preannunciando il suo arrivo!


----------



## Brain84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai vabè, qui se non lo prendiamo è veramente meglio se ci sotteriamo. Ormai il pianeta intero lo da al Milan. Anche se pure per Tevez era cosi..


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Gazzetta di domattina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




......forse ci siamo.......


----------



## Sheldon92 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tranquilli


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......forse ci siamo.......



Seguire questa trattativa sul forum con voi da ancora più ansia, speriamo che almeno potremo gioire tutti insieme!


----------



## prd7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gli sms lasciano il tempo che trovano, non mi sono mai fidato.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Dai vabè, qui se non lo prendiamo è veramente meglio se ci sotteriamo. Ormai il pianeta intero lo da al Milan. Anche se pure per Tevez era cosi..



Brain si devono sotterrare i Galliani e Silvio .....non noi..


----------



## Francy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto nel trafiletto di sopra si parla di "blindatura" fino al 2018 per El Shaarawy, ma non è già blindato?
Per Balotelli se non lo prendiamo facciamo l'ennesima figura. Dai dai dai ragazzi! Poi gioiremo tutti insieme!


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Seguire questa trattativa sul forum con voi da ancora più ansia, speriamo che almeno potremo gioire tutti insieme!




.... [MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] sarà stata, comunque vada, un piacere questa vera maratona con tutti gli amici rossoneri.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Intanto nel trafiletto di sopra si parla di "blindatura" fino al 2018 per El Shaarawy, ma non è già blindato?
> Per Balotelli se non lo prendiamo facciamo l'ennesima figura. Dai dai dai ragazzi! Poi gioiremo tutti insieme!



Più che blindarlo,gli vogliono concedere il giusto aumento.


----------



## Sheldon92 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me lo prendiamo, ma non prima delle 18:59 del 31 gennaio, Fester ci gode troppo a farci soffrire...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .... [MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] sarà stata, comunque vada, un piacere questa vera maratona con tutti gli amici rossoneri.



Più che maratona un parto....


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Più che maratona un parto....



....l'importante è che non sia un aborto.....


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Gazzetta di domattina:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ottimo


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Carlo Laudisa su twitter:

Balotelli: fixing notturno. Il Milan offre 20 milioni in 5 rate da 4. Il Manchester City ne vuole 22, con la prima rata da 6. Nuovo appuntamento alle 9 inglesi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oh gnari, me turne


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....l'importante è che non sia un aborto.....



siamo oltre i termini legali per l'aborto..XD


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Fabio Ravezzani (Direttore di Telelombardia) nella trasmissione Lunedì di rigore avrebbe affermato che: "Il City ha detto agli sponsor di aver ceduto Balotelli al Milan".


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oh gnari, me turne



Stanno già preparando un party all'Hollywood


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ha personalita da vendere, non teme nessuno, ricordo in inter.barcellona quando nei minuti finali è entrato, mourinho gli chiedeva di girar palla.con i compagni per.far passare il tempo visto che il ragazzo appena entrato aveva provato dei dribbling.sui giocatori del barca e dopo alcuni richiami di mou di giocare cn la.squadra nel bel mezzo di un azione tiró da 30 metri e.sparò la palla al terzo anello. Poi a.fine partita si tolse la maglia e.la.butto a.terra prepotentemente. Immenso. A mio avviso nel campionato italiano sposta.gli equilibri


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Questo decide anche i big match . E' di una freddezza spaventosa e questo lo rende ancor piu' forte.


In estate pero' bisogna prendere ogbonna e mandare in quel di londra quelcesso di meccess


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Perin De sciglio constant zapata salamon montolivo saponara cristante boateng niang el sharaawy balotelli. 12 elementi per ripartire. Forse si intravede la luce, un progetto che puo farci tornare una società seria.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Perin De sciglio constant zapata salamon montolivo saponara cristante boateng niang el sharaawy balotelli. 12 elementi per ripartire. Forse si intravede la luce, un progetto che puo farci tornare una società seria.



Io andrei dritto su Ogbonna a giugno e cercherei una buona intuizione di mercato a centrocampo, un colpo alla Vidal per dire.
La prima volta dopo anni che in attacco non dovremmo fare quasi nulla sul mercato, è già qualcosa.


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

tra 6 h e mezzo si riparte


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che si renda conto che questo sarà uno spartiacque importante nella sua carriera. 

è l'occasione che aspetta da anni, non sprecarla mario, non fare come cassano.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Peccato che non potrà giocare la Champions. Con Balotelli, la partita contro il Barça sarebbe un altra storia.


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

sempre che venga


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo sky sport inglese pare che la Juventus sia entrata nella trattativa....

O sti gobbi vogliono rompere le palle per far saltare tutto oppure pretattica dei quelli del city per alzare il prezzo


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' ovvio, il City vuole alzare l'offerta con manovre di disturbo...ma ormai penso il Milan sia parecchio avanti...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me entro domani si saprà tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo sky sport inglese pare che la Juventus sia entrata nella trattativa....
> 
> O sti gobbi vogliono rompere le palle per far saltare tutto oppure pretattica dei quelli del city per alzare il prezzo



E tutta opera del City,la juve a gennaio non ha disponibilità per fare una simile operazione.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se Balotelli va alla Juve Conte in pochi mesi perde tutti i capelli che si è trapiantato


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma figuriamoci. Poi con i tifosi che si sono lamentanti di quando stavano per prendere Stankovic... Cosa direbbero di "Se saltelli muore Balotelli"?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

fra 4 minuti  , comunque di un inserimento della juventus viene smentito ovunque,mario preferisce venire da noi, poi dove li trovano 20 milioni, su quel fatto io sono tranquilla


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dipende se sono le 9 italiane o inglesi. All'inserimento della giuve non credo o non voglio crederci.

Capperi quasi 40 pagine da ieri pomeriggio tardi.. che botta!


----------



## milan1899 (29 Gennaio 2013)

9 ora di Londra, quindi bisogna ancora aspettare... 50 minuti...


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'Inter sarà la prima squadra a sapere dell'ufficialità di Balo

*Di Marzio*


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'Inter sarà la prima squadra a sapere dell'ufficialità di Balo
> 
> *Di Marzio*



Chiamiamo Moratto?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Dipende se sono le 9 italiane o inglesi. All'inserimento della giuve non credo o non voglio crederci.
> 
> Capperi quasi 40 pagine da ieri pomeriggio tardi.. che botta!



sono le 9 di londra (non avevo letto credevo italiane), quindi le 10 italiane tocca aspettare u.u


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

38 minuti.. dai dai dai!


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111555 ha scritto:


> sono le 9 di londra (non avevo letto credevo italiane), quindi le 10 italiane tocca aspettare u.u



Le 10 nostre e poi chissà quanto ci terranno sulle spine!Non credo che facciano tutto in 5 minuti


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'Inter sarà la prima squadra a sapere dell'ufficialità di Balo
> 
> *Di Marzio*



Con tanto di  baby


----------



## ale009 (29 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi l'ufficialità se tutto va bene ci sarà domani, stasera il city ha una partita


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mi fa ridere però come siano informati sugli sms che mandano i calciatori.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ricapitolando:
La distanza è di circa 2 mln,offerta rossonera di 20,richiesta dei Citizens pari a 22.Il Milan offre un pagamento quinquennale(4 mln annui),il City accetta la modalità,ma richiede che la prima tranche sia di circa 6 mln(cioè la differenza sopra citata).Si attendono news.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto ricomincia il live su MN..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando:
> La distanza è di circa 2 mln,offerta rossonera di 20,richiesta dei Citizens pari a 22.Il Milan offre un pagamento quinquennale(4 mln annui),il City accetta la modalità,ma richiede che la prima tranche sia di circa 6 mln(cioè la differenza sopra citata).Si attendono news.



Non siamo sicuri sia quella la forbice; secondo me balla qualche milioncino in più. Poi non sappiamo se il City sia d'accordo con questa modalità di pagamento; tutti rumors giornalistici. Attendiamo info da fonti ufficiali.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non siamo sicuri sia quella la forbice; secondo me balla qualche milioncino in più. Poi non sappiamo se il City sia d'accordo con questa modalità di pagamento; tutti rumors giornalistici. Attendiamo info da fonti ufficiali.



La fonte è Laudisa ,poi le fonte ufficiali sono esclusivamente i 2 clubs.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La fonte è Laudisa. ,poi le fonte ufficiali sono esclusivamente i 2 clubs.



Bisogna vedere chi è la fonte principale, quella che ha battuto la notizia. Sti cani non fanno altro che copia e incolla; Laudisa tipo prima diceva di una distanza di 5 milioni poi dopo 5' ha twittato che la distanza era 3.
Oggi ne sapremo di più, speriamo.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Gennaio 2013)

e vabbè, dai che anche oggi si ricomincia con le mille mila pagine aperte sul pc in attesa di aggiornamenti


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Beh noi cerchiamo di postare le news dai giornalisti principali(Laudisa,Di Marzio,Pedullà),che ovviamente non rispecchiano la realtà al 100%.


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

E fu così che lo studio andò a pu, per seguire il mercato


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> E fu così che lo studio andò a pu, per seguire il mercato



A chi lo dici,devo finire a ripetere che domani ho un esame,maledizione....


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

E siamo in tre allora..


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

pure io ho un esame, ***** *****..


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dai ragazzi studiate su!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non è che dobbiamo fare tutti lo stesso esame???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Anche io un esame domani e tra questo e Balotelli scelgo l'esame tutta la vita.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Le 10 nostre e poi chissà quanto ci terranno sulle spine!Non credo che facciano tutto in 5 minuti



quello sicuro  se va bene avremo notizie oggi pomeriggio ma ad essere ottimisti.


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111587 ha scritto:


> quello sicuro  se va bene avremo notizie oggi pomeriggio ma ad essere ottimisti.



Appunto quindi aveva poco senso aspettare con trepidazione le 9 di londra...


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non è che dobbiamo fare tutti lo stesso esame???



No, a me sta lunedi per fortuna


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Io ce l'ho dopo domani però sto studiando a differenza di voi lavativi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli chiederà sicuramente una buona uscita, il che potrebbe essere un problema. Mario ha un contratto da 5,5 mln annui fino al 2015, e la cifra che lui e Raiola avrebbero intenzione di chiedere è abbastanza elevata. La differenza presunta di 2 milioni è solo la punta dell'iceberg


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se si accordano e si conclude prevedo che nel giro di poche ore ci sarà qualche partenza (Abate e non solo, per me il pelato ha già organizzato tutto ma non vuole che a Manchester sappiano che ha incassato altri milioncini oltre a quelli di Pato) e forse qualcosa ancora in entrata. 
Comunque a sto punto tenere il folle per il City potrebbe diventare un bel problema quindi un accordo si dovrebbe proprio raggiungere anche se........sono pur sempre sceicchi........


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Se si accordano e si conclude prevedo che nel giro di poche ore ci sarà qualche partenza (Abate e non solo, per me il pelato ha già organizzato tutto ma non vuole che a Manchester sappiano che ha incassato altri milioncini oltre a quelli di Pato).
> Comunque a sto punto tenere lo ***** per il City potrebbe diventare un bel problema quindi un accordo si dovrebbe proprio raggiungere anche se........sono pur sempre sceicchi........)



Sono sceicchi figurati che se per loro sarebbe un problema che Balotelli rimane.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sono sceicchi figurati che se per loro sarebbe un problema che Balotelli rimane.



Magari però hanno già un acquisto "in canna" con i soldi di Balutello che non partendo più potrebbe fare ancora più casino.......mah, stiamo a vedere, nulla mi sorprende più


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh, ma neanche un twittino che faccia ben sperare.. daiii!!!


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli chiederà sicuramente una buona uscita, il che potrebbe essere un problema. Mario na un contratto da 5,5 mln annui fino al 2015, e la cifra che lui e Raiola avrebbero intenzione di chiedere è abbastanza elevata. La differenza presunta di 2 milioni è solo la punta dell'iceberg



Edita il messaggio Dinho, no copia-incolla!


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il City deve rimpiazzare, l'inter deve essere avvisata...si chiude a breve, in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Edita il messaggio Dinho, no copia-incolla!



Non ê un copia incolla


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io ce l'ho dopo domani però sto studiando a differenza di voi lavativi



Studi postando sul forum?


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non ê un copia incolla



Ops se non è stato modificato nel frattempo avevo visto male allora, scusate


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani in questo momento sarebbe in collegamento video con il city e Raiola per trovare un accordo.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111606 ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento sarebbe in collegamento da un video con il city e Raiola.*



Sai che brutto in video


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

mo non si scomoda manco piu da milano ah già ma costa il biglietto


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo in una scena del genere alla fine della video conferenza.....


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'attendibilissimo Sport Medias.. dice che la Rube ci prova sul serio..


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

AHHAAH mi immagino galliani che chiude skype. "Ho sentito l'offerta e ho spento il computer"


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spulciando i twit di DiMarzio, ad un utente che chiedeva dell'inserimento della Juve lui ha risposto che non c'è nulla di concreto... 1 ora fa... 

Dai Condor piazza sto colpoooooo!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Brutta sensazione..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

il city ci perderà un sacco in magliette  nonostante sia spesso in tribuna e non giochi, l'altro giorno hanno stilato la classifica delle magliette piu vendute e prima c'è aguero e subito dopo balotelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Studi postando sul forum?


E qui casca l'asino, perché io posto giusto per rifocillarmi dal mio intenso studio


----------



## Ale (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> AHHAAH mi immagino galliani che chiude skype. "Ho sentito l'offerta e ho spento il computer"


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> L'attendibilissimo Sport Medias.. dice che la Rube ci prova sul serio..



io per quanto sia pessimista su questa trattativa, non credo minimamente e questo presunto inserimento, ieri sera dall'inghilterra parlavano di un presunto sondaggio stamattina siamo già passati ad altro , mettiamo caso che ci fosse questo inserimento mario sceglierebbe noi di sicuro, poi non hanno soldi per mettere sul piatto 20 milioni, tra l'altro cosa fanno prendono mario e a giugno arriva llorente e tutti gli altri attaccanti che fine fanno, io non ci credo minimamente


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono ottimista perché Galliani sarebbe troppo un fesso se si facesse scappare l'occasione.. Chissà da quanto ci sta lavorando, e al di la delle nostre considerazioni sull'incapacità del nostro AD, non concludere nulla ora vorrebbe dire buttare via soldi, tempo, impegno e sacrifici.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Balotelli alla Juve poi... Dai, quelli che disprezzavano Mario, il se saltelli muore Balotelli... Dai dai, avessero detto l'Inter ok... Ma la
Juve no...


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio ha appena twittato che ci sono segnali molto positivi.. luce rossonera in fondo al tunnel.. Vai condor vai! 


Comunque.. 



EDIT: Laudisa dice che l'accordo è vicinissimo.. forse riesco a studiare un pò.. evvaiiiii!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Mario Balotelli sempre piu vicino, c'è grande ottimismo sull'esito della trattativa. Si sono fatti passi avanti, devono essere limate alcuni dettagli.*

Di Marzio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se apro ORA il topic "Balotelli" nella sezione Giocatori, quanti insulti ricevo?


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se apro ORA il topic "Balotelli" nella sezione Giocatori, quanti insulti ricevo?



Ban a vita


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se apro ORA il topic "Balotelli" nella sezione Giocatori, quanti insulti ricevo?



Non vorrai essere paragonato a Ruiu..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli vicinissimo all'accordo, la riunione procede bene.*

Laudisa


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me oggi non si chiude...


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani in questo momento sarebbe in collegamento video con il city e Raiola per trovare un accordo.*



Spero non siano su chatroulette tutti nudi col coso in mano


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ovviamente se viene prendo la sua maglia, quel 45 è bellissimo. Non ho preso quella di Elsha solo perchè quel 92 fa cag***. Daje Mario!


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che prenderà la 9.. se arriva.. sempre se.. fino all'ultimo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

si se arriva  prende la 9 sicuro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Allegri è arrivato in sede è stato circa 30 minuti, all'uscita non ha lasciato nessuna dichiarazione.*


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma al City Pazzini non serve?


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

La 9? No dai, quel 45 è così bello.. cmq l'importante è non fare parlare più Ruiu.. chiudetelo in una soffitta e nn fatelo uscire.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111643 ha scritto:


> *Allegri è arrivato in sede è stato circa 30 minuti, all'uscita non ha lasciato nessuna dichiarazione.*



Avrà partecipato alla videoconferenza anche lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani ad Allegri" stiamo provando a prendere balotelli va bene?"

Allegri a Galliani " no chiudi subito il pc, prendiamo mitra matri  "


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma al City Pazzini non serve?



Agüero non lo vuole ha paura che possa rubargli il posto da titolare


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Balotelli vicinissimo all'accordo, la riunione procede bene.*
> 
> Laudisa



Vediamo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo il Daily Mail racconta che Balotelli è stato visto portare via dal campo alcuni effetti personali.*


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non comprarlo sarebbe un delitto ormai.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai chiudiamo Dj


----------



## Albijol (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111651 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Mail racconta che Balotelli è stato visto portare via dal campo alcuni effetti personali.*



Non i suoi però, quelli di Mancini e Aguero


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111651 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Daily Mail racconta che Balotelli è stato visto portare via dal campo alcuni effetti personali.*



Vabbè dai ste notizie sono ridicole


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

chiudere una trattativa in due giorni non e da galliani


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che stanno finendo i soldi per skype out Adrianoooooooo!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

http://gifsoup.com/

Così


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma cosa sta facendo in quella gif???


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma cosa sta facendo in quella gif???



Non so cercavo quella di dj galliani ed è venuta fuori sta roba


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Restate in topic per piacere*


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Restate in topic per piacere*



Dacci la notizia Admin dacci la notiziaaaaa!!


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono a lavoro, la dovete dare voi


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Restate in topic per piacere*



Scusa, scusa, hai ragione. Spezzavo la tensione


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Pronti allora


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (29 Gennaio 2013)

sicuro alla fine salta tutto... (tevez l'anno scorso)


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> sicuro alla fine salta tutto... (tevez l'anno scorso)



e va be che palle che siete..


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport ci siamo quasi. L'accordo è vicinissimo*


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficiale?


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Inizio a preparare i fazzoletti. Tanti scottex


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

calmi pero' ragazzi...aspettiamo l'ufficialita'..


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non è' ufficiale ma anche SKY sport 24 sta aprendo con un servizio di balotelli ormai ci siamo per forza


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Io vorrei dirvi cosa ha twittato ruiu, ma non ho il coraggio. 

Dai Adrianone dai dai dai!!!


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Io vorrei dirvi cosa ha twittato ruiu, ma non ho il coraggio.
> 
> Dai Adrianone dai dai dai!!!



Edddillo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

meglio che non lo dici  io sto zitta ho già "gufato" per giorni interi


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non è' ufficiale ma anche SKY sport 24 sta aprendo con un servizio di balotelli ormai ci siamo per forza



va bo questo vuol dire poco..per ora e' ovvio che aprono con balotelli


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

cominciamo a saltellare ....se fai tre saltelli ARRIVA balotelli.....


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

che vaccate ha detto ruiu?


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Parliamoci chiaro: Raiola a Londra, Galliani che dice che al 99% non arriva (che è tutto il contrario), le scommesse sulla sua cessione bloccate...  

Beh dai con Balotelli e Kakà ritorniamo ad essere una squadra di calcio


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non posso dirlo perchè come risaputo poi si avvera il suo contrario.


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> cominciamo a saltellare ....se fai tre saltelli ARRIVA balotelli.....


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> che vaccate ha detto ruiu?



Una serie di cose, sta volta non può sbagliare però, dai


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: Raiola a Londra, Galliani che dice che al 99% non arriva (che è tutto il contrario), le scommesse sulla sua cessione bloccate...
> 
> Beh dai con Balotelli e Kakà ritorniamo ad essere una squadra di calcio


Ci serve un centrocampista nn buttiamo via i soldi per Kakà


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ci serve un centrocampista nn buttiamo via i soldi per Kakà



Rivoglio Kakà, sa giocare a calcio, non ci possiamo permettere nessun centrocampista valido e lo sappiamo. I soldi andranno praticamente tutti su Marione.


----------



## prebozzio (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Inizio a preparare i fazzoletti. Tanti scottex



Da dove usciranno le lacrime?


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Calma ragazzi che di figure assurde né abbiamo già viste tante, anche se tutto dice che sta arrivando........


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si se arrivano tutti e due sarebbe un ottimo colpo e il terzo posto sarebbe probabile.
Sento un bel pò di rumours sul fronte samp sia per il pazzo che per maxi/poli. Robihno potrebbe uscire quindi e avremmo anche l'attaccante di panchina e un centrocampista. Magari fosse vero. Sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## Cm Punk (29 Gennaio 2013)

Niang - Balo - elsha è davvero tanta roba 
Un difensore e un centrocampista e per me il prossimo anno potremmo ambire pure allo scudetto..


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

stiamo tutti calmi cmq via...attendiamo con serenita' e pazienza ( e chi ce la fa,lol)


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da dove usciranno le lacrime?



Da dove vuoi che escano... Ogni piccola cosa esce da un piccolo buchetto


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

....madò dai che stavolta è vero....


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

non posson scrivè accordo vicino e poi non di più nulla per un'ora!!! e ci fanno morì


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Al termine della trattativa vi svelero delle news agghiaccianti su alcuni retroscena


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giuro che se arriva Balo a 21/22 mln e poi Galliani caccia via altre zavorre, mi faccio un poster del Gallo con le mani al cielo e lo sceicco che glielo puppa


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Al termine della trattativa vi svelero delle news agghiaccianti su alcuni retroscena


Sono curioso,però dovresti citare la fonte.Ovviamente niente nomi ma giusto qualche informazione.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che attesa snervante


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Al termine della trattativa vi svelero delle news agghiaccianti su alcuni retroscena



Tobiii sei già stato avvisato 1000 volte.. se non citi la fonte il messaggio viene cancellato ..


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il Milan non si muove dai 20 milioni, il City sta per accettare visto che saranno dilazionati in meno rate.

*Sky*


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi ma balo in champions ha già giocato ??


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Intesa per Balotelli al Milan**. Ora resta solo lo scoglio dei bonus per passare alle firme con il Manchester City

Laudisa*


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma balo in champions ha già giocato ??



 non è utlizzabile


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma balo in champions ha già giocato ??



Si


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' un grandissimo colpo, anche in prospettiva. Se poi riuscite pure a fargli mettere la testa a posto avrete un campione assoluto.


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Super lollo ho gia avvisato tifo o sulla mia fonte, rileggiti tutte le mie anticipazioni circa il mercato in uscita, la trattativa per balo, kaka, drogba, robinho abate, anche sulle rate inferiori ai 6 anni. Non ho sbagliato nemmeno una previsione. Il mio informatore è TM, non riferite da lui direttamente ma tramite un altro.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Intesa per Balotelli al Milan**. Ora resta solo lo scoglio dei bonus per passare alle firme con il Manchester City
> 
> Laudisa*



 quasi


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Salta tutto di sicuro 




Fatemi un pò "bilanciare" tutto questo ottimismo......


----------



## runner (29 Gennaio 2013)

allora riga?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il bello di questa trattativa è che se andrà in porto sarà solo merito di Raiola.

Se fallirà invece sarà palesemente colpa di Galliani.




Facciamo sto sforzo, da sempre dico che se Pato avesse lasciato il Milan solo Mario avrei accettato come suo sostituto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che si chiuda veramente oggi e non si prolunghi qualsiasi sia la scelta.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

...................non sto piu nella pelle..................daiiiiiiiii....interista diventi pazzoooooooooo


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2013)

I giocatori ( balo e pato ) in termini assoluti sono molto vicini ... Però il pato sano ( che non tornerà più ) era molto più cecchino di balo ...

Che Cmq voglio veder bene giocare con continuità


----------



## Stex (29 Gennaio 2013)

che spettacolo balo.... cosi robinho puo andare in brasile


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono in procinto di un orgasmo


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non me la sento di tornare a lavoro, come faccio a stare senza news fino alle 6 ? Spacco tutto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I giocatori ( balo e pato ) in termini assoluti sono molto vicini ... Però il pato sano ( che non tornerà più ) era molto più cecchino di balo ...
> 
> Che Cmq voglio veder bene giocare con continuità



Chiaramente sono diversi, però può prendere il suo posto nelle mie preferenze, anche per l'età che ha.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*I tifosi del City,consci del quasi addio di Mario,hanno preso di mira la sua Bentley,danneggiandola.*


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> I giocatori ( balo e pato ) in termini assoluti sono molto vicini ... Però il pato sano ( che non tornerà più ) era molto più cecchino di balo ...
> 
> Che Cmq voglio veder bene giocare con continuità



Il "vero" pato, ahimè, ha sempre avuto qualcosa in più.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *I tifosi del City,consci del quasi addio di Mario,hanno preso di mira la sua Bentley,danneggiandola.*



Gente simpatica


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

pato all epoca mi piaceva molto piu del balotelli dell inter...ma quel pato rimarrà un ricordo.. balo è il top che il mercato offre ora,e con elsha abbiamo l attacco della nazionale...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> cominciamo a saltellare ....se fai tre saltelli ARRIVA balotelli.....


Se arriva Balotelli, arrivo anche io 



Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: Raiola a Londra, Galliani che dice che al 99% non arriva (che è tutto il contrario), le scommesse sulla sua cessione bloccate...
> 
> Beh dai con Balotelli e Kakà ritorniamo ad essere una squadra di calcio


Magari anche Cacao, magari... il terzo posto lo sigilleremmo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

La verità è che noi Milanisti abbiamo visto il vero Pato...Ma nessuno ha ancora mai visto il vero Balotelli...Son sicuro che lui ha dimostrato solamente il 50% della sua forza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

un tifoso dello united ha fatto la pippa sulla sua macchina


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Gennaio 2013)

lo leggevo stamattina sul daily mail, un tifoso dello united gli ha "pisciato" sulla bentley mimetica


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio vederlo domenica al posto del PPPPPPPazzo!


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

La Bentley non si tocca eh, ora è sicuramente nostro, a costo di scappare e giocare sotto il nome di Traorè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> lo leggevo stamattina sul daily mail, un tifoso dello united gli ha "pisciato" sulla bentley mimetica


Lui verosimilmente gli piscerà in bocca e poi partirà per Milano


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.



E il derby dell'anno dello scudetto?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ci siamo...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> La verità è che noi Milanisti abbiamo visto il vero Pato...Ma nessuno ha ancora mai visto il vero Balotelli...Son sicuro che lui ha dimostrato solamente il 50% della sua forza.



anche secondo me!!!se riusciamo,anzi dobbiamo ,fargli mettere la testa apposto e diventa un gran giocatore!

dopo l annuncio via alle cessioni.....secondo me un tentativo per ricky lo fanno...


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balo uomo di ghiaccio...Questa freddezza Pato non l'ha mai avuta..Alexandre pur stimandolo tantissimo come calciatore,mi ha sempre dato l'idea di un bambino indifeso che ha paura della usa ombra..



P.S: Ho goduto come un riccio quando ha fatto quel rigore!


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.



Oddio.

I goal decisivi di Pato, ci sono. Gli dobbiamo i punti di quando Ibra andò in vacanza, goal pesantissimi per lo scudetto. La doppietta al Bernabeu e via discorrendo.

I goal di Balo, veramente decisivi, sono quelli di quando arrivò in serie A, il primo anno, per il resto, quali?

Balotelli è fortissimo, ma il vero Pato gli è superiore. E per me, nel complesso, pure Elsha è più forte di Balo. Ma abbiamo ora l'attacco della nazionale, ed è potenzialmente atomico


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.



La doppietta contro il Real? Il goal contro il Chievo nella corsa scudetto? La prestazione strabiliante contro il Napoli nello stesso anno?

Adesso non esageriamo..


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dite che entro stasera chiudono?



Admin ha scritto:


> Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.



?????


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> E il derby dell'anno dello scudetto?


Infatti... più i due gol al real al Bernabeu


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Pato è stato un bluff.


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quella su Pato è la tipica dichiarazione da tifoso che tende ad esaltare i propri giocatori e a sminuire gli altri
So che è difficile ma ogni tanto ci vorrebbe un po' di obbiettività


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Balo uomo di ghiaccio...Questa freddezza Pato non l'ha mai avuta..Alexandre pur stimandolo tantissimo come calciatore,mi ha sempre dato l'idea di un bambino indifeso che ha paura della usa ombra..
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Ho goduto come un riccio quando ha fatto quel rigore!


Devi essere arrogante per avere quella freddezza.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (29 Gennaio 2013)

fra l'altro ci ritroveremmo con un rigorista con la r maiuscola.
il che non sarebbe affatto male.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quella su Pato è la tipica dichiarazione da tifoso che tende ad esaltare i propri giocatori e a sminuire gli altri



No, ti sbagli di grossi. L'ho sempre ritenuto un mezzo giocatore. Anche e soprattutto quando giocava con noi.


----------



## bmb (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ridatemi un po' di voglia di guardare il Milan.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (29 Gennaio 2013)

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quella su Pato è la tipica dichiarazione da tifoso che tende ad esaltare i propri giocatori e a sminuire gli altri



No, ti sbagli di grosso. L'ho sempre ritenuto un mezzo giocatore. Anche e soprattutto quando giocava con noi.


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2013)

il revisionismo storico su pato è sempre molto divertente


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma si contano sulle dita di una mano i gol importanti di pato. Se poi i gol contro chievo e fiorentina sono importanti allora pure i gol di pazzini contro il bologna son decisivi per la rinxorsa al terzo posto.


Due gol al teal uno al porcellona e i due all'inter, altri della stessa importanza mica ne ricordo..


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma l'esultanza di Balo che più si avvicina e questo termine è il gesto della papera al portiere o la linguaccia ad un altro difensore?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.



Derby scudetto, Milan - Napoli, Bernabeu, Camp Nou...Dai su...


----------



## andre (29 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma si contano sulle dita di una mano i gol importanti di pato. Se poi i gol contro chievo e fiorentina sono importanti allora pure i gol di pazzini contro il bologna son decisivi per la rinxorsa al terzo posto.
> 
> 
> Due gol al teal uno al porcellona e i due all'inter, altri della stessa importanza mica ne ricordo..



elencami i goal decisivi di balotelli


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi a me fa sorridere una cosa, i mille goal decisivi di Balotelli sarebbero?


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque, ibra tevez balotelli elsharaui sarebbe stato un attacco top mondo


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> No, ti sbagli di grosso. L'ho sempre ritenuto un mezzo giocatore. Anche e soprattutto quando giocava con noi.



No dai... il gol alla roma, per esempio,con scatto sulla fascia e tocco sotto davanti al portiere non lo sai fare se sei un mezzo giocatore. Poi su fatto che è stato una delusione su più fronti nessuno penso lo metta in dubbio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Derby scudetto, Milan - Napoli, Bernabeu, Camp Nou...Dai su...


Bernabeu e Camp Nou furono decisivi per cosa ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che poi era l'unica volta che tiravo in mezzo Pato senza malizia, incredibile, oggi siamo tutti qui che aspettiamo Mario.


Pensiamo a Mario, evviva Mario, Pato ( sigh ) è il passato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato è stato un bluff.



Pato è stato sfortunato.Quando stava bene era un Mostro con la M maiuscola.E di gol importanti e decisivi ne ha segnati diversi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2013)

Italia-Germania 2-1 (Balotelli,Balotelli,Ozil).


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Comunque, ibra tevez balotelli elsharaui sarebbe stato un attacco top mondo


Impossibile averli tutti insieme. Tevez sarebbe partito l'estate stessa e Balotelli non sarebbe mai arrivato insieme ad Ibra.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

pato è sempre stato senza attributi...forse anche per questo non si è mai ripreso negli ultimi anni...giocava bene quando era spensierato,quando era giovane e nessuno lo riempiva di respnsabilità perchè c erano i vari kaka ibra i senatori...quando poi ha dovuto prendere in mano davvero la squadra non ne è mai stato capace...ora come ora non si può nemmeno paragonare a balotelli perchè uno è un giocatore di calcio l altro no


----------



## andre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bernabeu e Camp Nou furono decisivi per cosa ?


per poter arrivare primi nel girone di champions. poi quando mi verranno citati i goal decisivi di balotelli allora tutto mi risulterà più chiaro.

per ora solo la doppietta con la germania mi viene in mente


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bernabeu e Camp Nou furono decisivi per cosa ?



Andiamo OT, lasciamo perdere Pato, stavolta davvero non voglio tirarlo in Ballo-telli.




Tanto ormai è andata come è andata.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Super lollo ho gia avvisato tifo o sulla mia fonte, rileggiti tutte le mie anticipazioni circa il mercato in uscita, la trattativa per balo, kaka, drogba, robinho abate, anche sulle rate inferiori ai 6 anni. Non ho sbagliato nemmeno una previsione. Il mio informatore è TM, non riferite da lui direttamente ma tramite un altro.



Ma chi sarebbe questo TM? Qualcuno ci è arrivato?
Comunque sono anche io molto curioso di sentire questi retroscena particolari.

Per il bene dei miei esami spero che lo scoglio dei bonus possa essere superato al più presto! Dai dai dai!!!!


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sto fremendo voglio l'ufficialita


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Le palle o le hai o non le hai, Pato non le aveva, Balotelli vedremo...


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono giocatori con caratteristiche e caratteri diversi...Pato è stato un grande..Balotelli deve ancora sbocciare...Io personalmente ho sempre "amato" Balotelli..Mi è sempre stato simpatico per le sue cavolate e a livello tecnico è indiscutibile.


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Senza contare che e' praticamente indistruttibile fisicamente non si rompe mai.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

cmq parlare di gol decisivi fatti da un giocatore di 22 anni è presto...o sei messi o non vale la pena....a me interessa che inizi a farli da ora i gol decisivi,ha 10 anni per farli e credo li farà!


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Senza contare che e' praticamente indistruttibile fisicamente non si rompe mai.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dite che entro stasera chiudono?



A meno di intoppi clamorosi, probabile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ma chi sarebbe questo TM? Qualcuno ci è arrivato?
> Comunque sono anche io molto curioso di sentire questi retroscena particolari.
> 
> Per il bene dei miei esami spero che lo scoglio dei bonus possa essere superato al più presto! Dai dai dai!!!!



Tassotti Mauro 



iceman. ha scritto:


> Senza contare che e' praticamente indistruttibile fisicamente non si rompe mai.



In realtà nelle scorse stagioni,sopratutto la prima a Manchester,ha avuto diversi problemi,è anche stato operato ad un ginocchio.


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

c'e' pure la doppietta allo united nell' 1-6


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Senza contare che e' praticamente indistruttibile fisicamente non si rompe mai.



Ma se a Manchester è stato fuori molto spesso per infortuni muscolare?

Vabbè è tutto molto lol.

Lascio la discussione che è meglio


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque raga se arriva davvero Mario a sto punto sono strafelice del fatto che l'anno scorso non sia arrivato Tevez...Se avessimo venduto Pato al PSG e avessimo preso Tevez in questo momento questa trattativa non esisterebbe...


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giusto per il comitato anti-ruiate procedo a..

 

@Zazà, grazie della delucidazione. In effetti ci potevo arrivare. L'ansia gioca brutti scherzi..


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Le palle o le hai o non le hai, Pato non le aveva, Balotelli vedremo...



Puoi anche avere le palle, se poi oltre alle palle hai pure una testa di ***** la cosa si compensa e infatti Balotelli come Pato per motivi diversi ad oggi è ancora un incompiuto.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Italia-Germania 2-1 (Balotelli,Balotelli,Ozil).



Juve 2-3 Inter. Doppietta *a 17 anni e 4 mesi.*

Inter 2-0 Fiorentina. Decisiva per lo scudetto alla 33esima. 17 anni e 7 mesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> per poter arrivare primi nel girone di champions. poi quando mi verranno citati i goal decisivi di balotelli allora tutto mi risulterà più chiaro.
> 
> per ora solo la doppietta con la germania mi viene in mente


Premesso che io non nego l'importanza di Pato nell'anno dello scudetto, con Napoli o Inter ad esempio fu decisivo, però non tiriamo in ballo la Champions perché la Champions non l'abbiamo mica vinta.

Per quanto riguarda i goal di Balotelli ti posso dire chiaramente la doppietta con la Germania, ti posso citare i 13 goal col City l'anno passato e alcuni goal negli scudetti 2008-2009 e 2009-2010 con l'Inter.
Nella 2008-2009 segnò contro il Bologna un goal da tre punti, incise nel 3-3 con la Roma, chiuse il match col Genoa; nella 2009-2010 segnò il 2-1 alla Juventus valso tre punti, goal al Chievo valso tre punti, pareggio col Parma.


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma a differenza di pato e' sempre tornato integro, e' un sayan anzi un super sayan scimmione dorato.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Ragazzi torniamo on topic per favore. Basta parlare di pato!*


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> elencami i goal decisivi di balotelli



Gol scudetto, gol in champions, gol decisivi in una semifinale dell'europeo contro la squadra favorita


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Puoi anche avere le palle, se poi oltre alle palle hai pure una testa di ***** la cosa si compensa e infatti Balotelli come Pato per motivi diversi ad oggi è ancora un incompiuto.



l unicp dubbio è la testa infattti...speriamo che cmq l ambiente milan lo faccia crescere in maniera diversa...con cassano abbiamo fallito ma lui è un caso umano quindi sono fiducioso e credo che se riusciamo a prenderlo abbiamo fatto un gran colpo!ma su milan channel c è qualche programma che segue la trattativa ora??


----------



## DexMorgan (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol scudetto, gol in champions, gol decisivi in una semifinale dell'europeo contro la squadra favorita



In Champions ha segnato più Pato che Balotelli.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Pato prima dei guai fisici (e forse anche mentali) era uno spettacolo per l'età che aveva.

Balotelli la scorsa stagione, ed anche nel finale in partite decisive, ha salvato le chiappette a Ciuffo in più di un'occasione. Ma parliamone se e quando arriva. Di sicuro il decerebrato potrebbe farci esultare quando è in campo e farci ridere fuori dal campo (e abbiamo bisogno di entrambe le cose)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai dai che ci siamo....quasi.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Su Sportmediaset dicono che è uno del City,non dello United...


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi torniamo on topic per favore. Basta parlare di pato!*



up


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

inutile parlare ora tanto non e che dici abbiamo sia pato e balotelli chi facciamo giocare?e andata come doveva andare.

si zaza ora si ma stamattina presto sono sicura che avevano scritto united e non city avranno corretto


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Puoi anche avere le palle, se poi oltre alle palle hai pure una testa di ***** la cosa si compensa e infatti Balotelli come Pato per motivi diversi ad oggi è ancora un incompiuto.



Infatti ho detto vedremo


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cos'è il partito pato contro balotelli ........ Pato era un fenomeno finché non ha avuto infortuni e ci ha fatto vincete lo scudetto con la doppietta contro l'Inter . Balotelli e' fortissimo e personalmente mi sarebbe piaciuto avere entrambi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cos'è il partito pato contro balotelli ........ Pato era un fenomeno finché non ha avuto infortuni e ci ha fatto vincete lo scudetto con la doppietta contro l'Inter . Balotelli e' fortissimo e personalmente mi sarebbe piaciuto avere entrambi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ok ok ok ok maaaaaaaaaa quando si ufficializza ?


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che discorso imbarazzante ragazzi..

Pato era una risorsa è adesso non c'è più.. E' stato rovinato dal Milan e si è rovinato da solo perchè troppo debole di carattere e immaturo. Ma le sue capacità non si discutono, bisogna proprio essere poco obbiettivi. Un po' come quando si parla male delle ex ragazze.

Balotelli è potenzialmente un fuoriclasse, ma con evidenti difficoltà caratteriali. E' un incompleto totale in questo momento, come Pato.
Ora con Pato il Milan è andata in contro ad un fallimento, proviamo con Balotelli, secondo me merita la pena. 
Stop.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Su Sportmediaset dicono che è uno del City,non dello United...



Sul Sun parlano chiaramente di un tifoso dello UTD.. in ogni caso si dimostra l'avanzato livello culturale di manchester da queste immagini!

Che poi il gioco di parole "wee.." (pee).. degno del miglior Ruttosporc!


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> up


esatto abbiam ben altro a cui pensare


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

ma perchè dobbiamo pensare a pato!?!?pensiamo a balotelli e speriamo che possa fare bene ed esplodere da noi!chi se ne frega di pato


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pato non ha mai segnato gol decisivi. Tra i due non c'è paragone.



mah è esattamente il contrario di quello che hai detto  il problema di pato sono stati gli infortuni altrimenti non c'era davvero paragone

come qualità pato è superiore nettamente, come fisico è superiore balotelli, come testa sono un danno entrambi...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

....ma quanto manca???che non rimandino a domani oh...dai mino...ma su milan channel hanno fatto partire la diretta???


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che esempio di civiltà da parte di quel tifoso del City.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Allora alla fine di sto parto:







???????


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio : siamo ai dettagli manca pochissimo , balotelli si è' ridotto l'ingaggio a 4 milioni metti più bonus , ingaggio attuale al city 5 milioni netti.


----------



## prd7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli disporso a ridursi ingaggio per il milan: contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 4 milioni netti più bonus all'anno. Affare concluso secondo di Marzio, mancano solo i dettagli.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Juve 2-3 Inter. Doppietta *a 17 anni e 4 mesi.*
> 
> Inter 2-0 Fiorentina. Decisiva per lo scudetto alla 33esima. 17 anni e 7 mesi.



Senza contare che nell'anno del treble mi pare che fece qualche gol/assist decisivo nella fase a gironi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Di Marzio : siamo ai dettagli manca pochissimo , balotelli si è' ridotto l'ingaggio a 4 milioni metti più bonus , ingaggio attuale al city 5 milioni netti.


Addirittura si è ridotto l'ingaggio ?  io per Mario sarei disposto anche ad arrivare a 6 nel caso in cui esplodesse, per adesso 4 vanno benone.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Evvai con il taglio dello stipendio!!! Questo è pure feticismo Gallianesco!!!


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' da 3 ore che dicono che mancano solo alcuni dettagli..Sto morendo!!Dai Marioneeeeeee sei uno di noi!!Incrociamo le dita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Gennaio 2013)

Peccato non possa fare la champion


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco, ha già fatto una cosa che Kakà non ha fatto.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Senza contare che nell'anno del treble mi pare che fece qualche gol/assist decisivo nella fase a gironi.



Una bomba sfasciaporta nella partita decisiva contro il Rubin Kazan.


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Gennaio 2013)

4 milioni per lui vanno bene, anche se con i bonus arriverà minimo a 5.


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Grande gesto di Mario


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli disporso a ridursi ingaggio per il milan: contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 4 milioni netti più bonus all'anno. Affare concluso secondo di Marzio, mancano solo i dettagli.*



Se è vero benissimo,vuol dire che ci tiene davvero a venire al Milan.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

e se riuscissimo a liberarci anche di robinho chissà che il mercato non sia chiuso


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli pur di tornare al Milan e disposto a ridurdi ingaggio a 4 milioni + bonus, il cartellino si aggira intorno ai 20/21 milioni piu eventuali bonus.*

Di Marzio


----------



## andre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Senza contare che nell'anno del treble mi pare che fece qualche gol/assist decisivo nella fase a gironi.



si ma allora non dite che i goal di pato con la fiorentina non valgono se poi contiamo quelli di balo col bologna.
comunque contentissimo dell'arrivo di balo ma sinceramente l'affermazione riguardante i goal decisivi non aveva, almeno per me, senso. forse non è stata fatta a mente fredda e lucida.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli disporso a ridursi ingaggio per il milan: contratto di 4 anni e mezzo a 4 milioni netti più bonus all'anno. Affare concluso secondo di Marzio, mancano solo i dettagli.*




Dai che manca poco.
Mutande supercroccanti per me.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

raga è fatta


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo sky il City si starebbe accontentando dei 20 milioni proposti dal Milan.*


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111898 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli pur di tornare al Milan e disposto a ridurdi ingaggio a 4 milioni + bonus, il cartellino si aggira intorno ai 20/21 milioni piu eventuali bonus.*
> 
> Di Marzio



No dai questa sarà la cosa che davvero farà incavolare i tifosi dell'Inter, se è pronto a questo per loro può essere un segnale di redenzione xd


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> si ma allora non dite che i goal di pato con la fiorentina non valgono se poi contiamo quelli di balo col bologna.
> comunque contentissimo dell'arrivo di balo ma sinceramente l'affermazione riguardante i goal decisivi non aveva, almeno per me, senso. forse non è stata fatta a mente fredda e lucida.


Infatti ti ho scritto che non rinnego l'importanza di Pato nello scudetto  io son intervenuto per contestare soltanto i goal in Champions.


----------



## prd7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Finchè non c'è ufficialità, non dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco. Anche per Tevez era praticamente fatta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se saltelli, se saltelli segna sotto la Nord Balutelli


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> si ma allora non dite che i goal di pato con la fiorentina non valgono se poi contiamo quelli di balo col bologna.
> comunque contentissimo dell'arrivo di balo ma sinceramente l'affermazione riguardante i goal decisivi non aveva, almeno per me, senso. forse non è stata fatta a mente fredda e lucida.



Non volevo dire questo, sono arrivato a discussione in corso.
*I gol sono tutti importanti. Punto.*


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;111898 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli pur di tornare al Milan e disposto a ridurdi ingaggio a 4 milioni + bonus, il cartellino si aggira intorno ai 20/21 milioni piu eventuali bonus.*
> 
> Di Marzio



E mi sembra un segnale molto forte, speriamo di chiudere a breve, entro qualche ora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Finchè non c'è ufficialità, non dire gatto se non ce l'hai nel sacco. Anche per Tevez era praticamente fatta.



già pure kakà e tutti gli altri, anche se questo volta c'è la grana con kakà non c'era.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me daranno l'ufficialità domani.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si riduce lo stipendio..
Il city si accontenta di 20 miln..

Se è tutto vero questa è una fatality del Gallo senza precedenti!


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oh ragggà comunque vada io adoro questo giocatore...
Dio mio questo video mi ha fatto morire xD

IDOLO!


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sto incominando a vedere la testa di Balo......


.....il parto è al culmine......


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tra l'altro mi sono appena ricordato che verrebbe a prendere MENO di Llorente


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Nel caso venisse, non potrebbe comunque giocare la CL o sbaglio? Anche se il City è uscito..??


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2013)

l'importante è che Ruiu non parli


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo che riescano nel miracolo di mettergli a posto il cervello.


----------



## Snake (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Nel caso venisse, non potrebbe comunque giocare la CL o sbaglio? Anche se il City è uscito..??



no


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me daranno l'ufficialità domani.



Secondo me questa sera.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se mi avessero detto che avremmo ceduto Ibra al massimo di quello che avremmo potuto prendere per prendere Balotelli a 22 anni alle nostre condizioni, con un ingaggio normalissimo (che a quanto pare si è ridotto) ci sarei stato di brutto proprio.
Peccato solo per Thiago.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

questo topic sta iniziando ad assumere numeri record....niente champions ha gia' giocato col City


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Nel caso venisse, non potrebbe comunque giocare la CL o sbaglio? Anche se il City è uscito..??



Non la puo giocare la champions basta un minuto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Oh ragggà comunque vada io adoro questo giocatore...
> Dio mio questo video mi ha fatto morire xD
> 
> IDOLO!



ahahaha la pettorina l'avro visto 20000 volte ma rido sempre ahahah


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'importante è che Ruiu non parli



'Na parola,canta come un usignolo...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> si ma allora non dite che i goal di pato con la fiorentina non valgono se poi contiamo quelli di balo col bologna.
> comunque contentissimo dell'arrivo di balo ma sinceramente l'affermazione riguardante i goal decisivi non aveva, almeno per me, senso. forse non è stata fatta a mente fredda e lucida.



Io non ho detto nulla su Pato comunque,dicevo solo che Balotelli qualche gol decisivo l'ha fatto. 



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Una bomba sfasciaporta nella partita decisiva contro il Rubin Kazan.



Esatto. E mi pare che fu decisivo anche contro la Dinamo Kiev.


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

tra l'altro prendiamo il miglior rigorista della storia in un momento in cui non abbiamo rigoristi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Oh ragggà comunque vada io adoro questo giocatore...
> Dio mio questo video mi ha fatto morire xD
> 
> IDOLO!




mamma mia per fortuna lo paghiamo per come usa i piedi e non la testa------


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speriamo che riescano nel miracolo di mettergli a posto il cervello.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> tra l'altro prendiamo il miglior rigorista della storia in un momento in cui non abbiamo rigoristi



Pazzini.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahah ruiu La Juve ha provato a inserirsi per Marione sulla "linea" del traguardo... X fortuna stavolta non ha deciso Romagnoli....


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> tra l'altro prendiamo il miglior rigorista della storia in un momento in cui non abbiamo rigoristi



Pazzini non si batte dai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mo salta tutto...


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quindi quella regola assurda ancora non è cambiata, vabhè che tanto sarebbe stato utile solo per due partite. XD


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' un bel segnale che voglia ridursi lo stipendio. Un OTTIMO segnale.


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Nel caso venisse, non potrebbe comunque giocare la CL o sbaglio? Anche se il City è uscito..??


giochiamo la champions?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma quando prende per il ciulo Hart ?


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Iniziate a preoccuparvi siamo tornati . Nel campionato italiano facciamo paura a tutti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai Gallo dai!
Torno al lavoro..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ci arriviamo a 300 prima dell'annuncio ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

concordo strano che mino non abbia chiesto piu soldi strano uhm


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il topic con più pagine quale è stato nella storia di MW? Quello di kaka o quello di Ibra? O fabregas..


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci arriviamo a 300 prima dell'annuncio ?



Ovviamente.....


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

20 milioni di cartellino e 4 di stipendio comunque non è male.

Sostanzialmente è Pato+5 milioni.

Con la differenza che magari la testa la curi, i muscoli di cristallo no.


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

se si conclude cosi cartellino a rate e ingaggio ridotto...galliani you win!


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> concordo strano che mino non abbia chiesto piu soldi strano uhm



Balotelli avrà a detto a Raiola: "oh tu stai zitto ci penso io a trattare col Milan ahahah" ovviamente da immaginare col suo fantastico accento bresciano xD


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> 20 milioni di cartellino e 4 di stipendio comunque non è male.
> 
> Sostanzialmente è Pato+5 milioni.
> 
> Con la differenza che magari la testa la curi, i muscoli di cristallo no.


L'operazione è buonissima,ha 22 anni,in linea con il nuovo progetto e quindi puoi ammortare tutto tranquillamente.Speriamo.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

certo che il "povero" Raiola ne fa di affari col Milan....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Il topic con più pagine quale è stato nella storia di MW? Quello di kaka o quello di Ibra? O fabregas..



quello di fabregas hanno detto giorni fa e non c'era manco una trattativa reale


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

è milanista


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Balotelli avrà a detto a Raiola: "oh tu stai zitto ci penso io a trattare col Milan ahahah" ovviamente da immaginare col suo fantastico accento bresciano xD



secondo me anche, conoscendo raiola se fa spostare un giocatore di solito chiede l'l'aumento o comunque lo stesso stipendio non va a ribasso.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

A 300 ci dobbiamo arrivare in onore di Mario!!!
Dai dai dai.. dicono manchi solo l'annuncio!!!


----------



## runner (29 Gennaio 2013)

ma chi lo annuncia?


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

A breve dovrebbe arrivare l'annuncio ufficiale.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

dobbiamo battere fabregas che non so a quanto era, se arriva arriva dopo la partita del qpr se arriva pero


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

MA se venisse l'Audi gliela fanno mimetica? O la prende rosa come Cassano?


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

di sicuro faranno a galliani qualche domanda su kakà..sono curioso di sentire la risposta!se sfoggia il sorriso a 32 denti


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Una assicurazione per il terzo posto.

Con Kakà e un po' di fortuna potremmo anche recuperare sulle prime due


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ma non è rischioso per il city? c'è una partita comunque importante stasera.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dall'Inghilterra dicono che abbia già svuotato l'armadietto.. di Mancini però. Vai Mario scappa col bottino!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dall'Inghilterra dicono che abbia già svuotato l'armadietto.. di Mancini però. Vai Mario scappa col bottino!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



ma looooooooooooool


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



si dimostra il solito FrancoROTFL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



Ahahahahahahahah! 

Epic fail, era il suo cavallo di battaglia da anni che Balotelli non fosse in vendita!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> secondo me anche, conoscendo raiola se fa spostare un giocatore di solito chiede l'l'aumento o comunque lo stesso stipendio non va a ribasso.



In realtà i procuratori prendono comunque un indennizzo (bollato rosso mi pare) a prescindere dallo stipendio del giocatore. La società concede loro questa specie di bonus. In realtà lucrano sul trasferimento, non sullo stipendio.


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



FRANCO ROSSI, si scrive così


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'e-commerce del Milan era bloccato due minuti fa


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà i procuratori prendono comunque un indennizzo (bollato rosso mi pare) a prescindere dallo stipendio del giocatore. La società concede loro questa specie di bonus. In realtà lucrano sul trasferimento, non sullo stipendio.



dipende da che accordo hanno col giocatore, qualcosina se la pigliano sempre


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



Grandissimo! Questa è una soddisfazione. Ci prendeva troppo per il...
Tra l'altro stamattina sostenevano avesse pure chiuso il suo account twitter.

In ogni caso, se arriva, gli danno un audi r8 placcata oro. Sicuramente!


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> dipende da che accordo hanno col giocatore, qualcosina se la pigliano sempre



6% sullo stipendio, 6% sul trasferimento di solito...


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> quello di fabregas hanno detto giorni fa e non c'era manco una trattativa reale



Ma come?  e Carlota?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> In realtà i procuratori prendono comunque un indennizzo (bollato rosso mi pare) a prescindere dallo stipendio del giocatore. La società concede loro questa specie di bonus. In realtà lucrano sul trasferimento, non sullo stipendio.



ah ecco, sapevo di un totale al procuratore ma non sapevo bene come funzionava


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



Maryo la più grande soddisfazione riguardante l'acquisto di Mario è sbatterlo in faccia a Franco.Ci ha derisi fino a stamattina.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dico solo che su twitter è partita la campagna per la santificazione di Ruiu.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma come?  e Carlota?



si  un paio di giorni fa l'hanno scritto qui che era quello di fabregas forse Maryo l'aveva scritto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> L'e-commerce del Milan era bloccato due minuti fa


We giovane... ma dell'altro pupetto che ci ha lasciato non ci vuoi dire più nulla ?


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> 6% sullo stipendio, 6% sul trasferimento di solito...



Eh sì, mi sembrava fosse una cosa del genere. Però 6% sul costo del cartellino sono una cifra...


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ieri qualcuno scriveva di Franco Rossi: ha tolto tutti i topic riguardanti Balotelli presenti sul suo forum LOL



Che uomo Franco 



Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;112007 ha scritto:


> si  un paio di giorni fa l'hanno scritto qui che era quello di fabregas forse Maryo l'aveva scritto



Lo so, ma la trattativa era reale..30 milioni + Emanuelson + 5 di bonus (cit. Boccia)


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Daje con sto annuncio


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuncio in arrivo secondo DiMarzio.
Numero 9..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*L'annuncio è atteso a breve *

Di Marzio.


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Balotelli al Milan, annuncio in arrivo.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Di Marzio: Balotelli al Milan, annuncio in arrivo.*


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

mi si sta consumando il tasto F5


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;112017 ha scritto:


> *L'annuncio è atteso a breve *
> 
> Di Marzio.



Dopo la testa,stanno ormai uscendo anche i piedini di Balo....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;112017 ha scritto:


> *L'annuncio è atteso a breve *
> 
> Di Marzio.


A breve ? Allora non posso staccare, devo leggere l'ufficialità.


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Forza forza forza forza


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

già mi aspetto

"grande atto di amore del presidente berlusconi"

et similia



però intanto prendiamo balo dai


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> mi si sta consumando il tasto F5



Pure a me!!Se poi ci mettiamo anche il fatto che ha iniziando ad andarmi male internet siamo a posto...Momento sclero!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

non ci credo  noooooooooooon ci credo  sono stata pessimista fin dall'inzio ma poiiiii


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> mi si sta consumando il tasto F5



Pure a me!!Se poi ci mettiamo anche il fatto che ha iniziando ad andarmi male internet siamo a posto...Momento sclero!


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ora però dovete votare il presidente che ha fatto lo sforzo e che ci vuole bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso salta tutto


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> mi si sta consumando il tasto F5



A me, dopo che si è ridotto lo stipendio, la mano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A breve ? Allora non posso staccare, devo leggere l'ufficialità.



si ora dpiende cosa intendono  magari stai qui e arriva fra 3 ore


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

vi consiglio di tenere aperto il sito del milan e aggiornarlo una volta ogni 2/3 minuti così magari riuscite a leggere il comunicato


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è del Milan. Annuncio a breve speriamo che non porta male


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che devo ripetere l'ultimo capitolo....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dai che devo ripetere l'ultimo capitolo....


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Godo poco 

Dicano quello che vogliono sul Berlu chissene sinceramente... Dopo le ultime sessioni di mercato ci voleva una gioia!


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Un grazie a tutti gli utenti che con il loro pessimismo ad oltranza hanno controbilanciato il tremendo potere di ruiu, bronzetti & co!
Grazie, senza di voi non ce l'avremmo mai.. ehm..

Vabbè dai.. l'ultimo..


----------



## prd7 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan Channel diretta esclusiva alle 15.30*


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se3 dovesse arrivare (il potere di Ruiu mi fa ancora essere pessimista) grande prestazione del Condor.. questi sono i suoi giorni..


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Un grazie a tutti gli utenti che con il loro pessimismo ad oltranza hanno controbilanciato il tremendo potere di ruiu, bronzetti & co!
> Grazie, senza di voi non ce l'avremmo mai.. ehm..
> 
> Vabbè dai.. l'ultimo..


prego


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

11 minuti..


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ho un programma che aggiorna da solo sul sito del milan ho messo aggiorna ogni secondi daiiii


----------



## rossovero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sulla gazza riportano che il contratto sarebbe di 5,5 milioni netti l´anno. Secondo me, con tutto il rispetto, non li vale, almeno per quanto ha fatto finora in carriera.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel diretta esclusiva alle 15.30*



daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

ora il forum va lento...mi sa che ci son troppi utenti connessi...


----------



## colcuoresivince (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sulla gazza riportano male perchè l'ingaggio sarà di 4 milioni più bonus


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Di Marzio parla di 4. Sicuramente sarà di 4 netti più bonus per un massimo di 5. Alla fine prenderà quanto Mexes e Robinho.. considerando che il Brasiliano andrè via.. Mario in sostanza prenderà quanto Pato..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Un grazie a tutti gli utenti che con il loro pessimismo ad oltranza hanno controbilanciato il tremendo potere di ruiu, bronzetti & co!
> Grazie, senza di voi non ce l'avremmo mai.. ehm..
> 
> Vabbè dai.. l'ultimo..


Non c'è di che... ma secondo me, alla fine, salta tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tra poco la diretta di MC.....



madò......


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Sulla gazza riportano che il contratto sarebbe di 5,5 milioni netti l´anno. Secondo me, con tutto il rispetto, non li vale, almeno per quanto ha fatto finora in carriera.



dalle ultime si parla di 4,5 compresi i bonus, la base e 4 milioni.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me l'ufficialità arriverà prima dal sito dell'Inter..


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si è inceppato il fax di via Turati ed è saltato tutto


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

azzz non ho sky e non mi posso beccare la diretta di mc

- - - Aggiornato - - -

azzz non ho sky e non mi posso beccare la diretta di mc


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Riportate lo spesial di MC


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Io anziché guardare MC sto guardando Sky Sport.. importanti novità a brevissimo.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

vBulletin sta impazzendo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

vBulletin sta impazzendo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Da "a breve" a "a brevissimo" daje


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si appunto.. non avendo MC che qualche anima pia stenografi la diretta.. grazie!!!


----------



## rossovero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> dalle ultime si parla di 4,5 compresi i bonus, la base e 4 milioni.



Volevo ben dire. Molto meglio!


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

il forum va lento però  uffa non no milan channel


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

aaaaahhhh dai cazzooooooo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ho il batticuore  mi sembra tutto troppo bello per esere vero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Quando esce "DATABASE ERROR" significa che si sta per volare altissimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

È iniziata la diretta o no ? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

È iniziata la diretta o no ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono sia su Sky Sport 24 che su MC,se il vBulletin resiste vi aggiorno io


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

State saltellando?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ci sarà Suma che sta planando come un aliante in studio


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ue ue ue.. 3 minuti dopo le 15.30!

Grazie Zazà!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ok grazie zaza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quando esce "DATABASE ERROR" significa che si sta per volare altissimo


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sicuro come la morte che se arriva domenica allegri lo mette in panca ...e dara' giocare quel cesso di pazzini


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quando esce "DATABASE ERROR" significa che si sta per volare altissimo



C'è qualcosa di grosso sotto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quando esce "DATABASE ERROR" significa che si sta per volare altissimo



C'è qualcosa di grosso sotto


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

A brevissimo l'annuncio. Si sta solo aspettando l'ufficialità.

*Sky*

- - - Aggiornato - - -

A brevissimo l'annuncio. Si sta solo aspettando l'ufficialità.

*Sky*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quando esce "DATABASE ERROR" significa che si sta per volare altissimo


----------



## Francy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai dai dai, grandi ragazzi!


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

sto guardando skysport24, stanno seguendo anche loro la diretta di milan channel (anticipata di un'ora e mezzo)


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Torna a casa Mario!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Data base error non mi collare proprio ora a piedi mw :facpalm:


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> C'è qualcosa di grosso sotto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



lo dice sempre mia moglie quando mi compra i boxer.....

MARIO MARIOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Ragazzi, ho riavviato il server perchè lo stavate facendo collassare. State calmi. Il topic riapre tra due. Alla riapertura, per cortesia, postate SOLO notizie sulla trattativa. E con calma. Altrimenti non ci si capisce più nulla

Grazie*


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Riapro, fate i bravi.

*Ladisa: Balotelli è del Milan, si aspettano le firme*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*La formula del Milan è 20 milioni + 3 di bonus.*

Laudisa


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Cosa stan facendo su milan channel? non ci doveva essere la diretta?


----------



## tequilad (29 Gennaio 2013)

Un piccolo dettaglio. E' una delle trattative più lunghe, difficili ed "artistiche" mai realizzate. Ne hanno partecipato tutti gli attori in gioco. Attendo l'ufficialità ma vi ripeto è una trattativa estremamente radicata nel tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

mi ha fatto morì sta cosa, ovviamente non per il fatto in sè ma perché pensavo a Mario che improvvisamente si vede collassare il forum. Come se stessimo tutti a casa di Mario e improvvisamente a furia di sbatterci, gridare, avessimo fatto tremare le mura, allora Mario chiama un bodyguard e ci fa cacciare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Per chi vuole su SkySport 24 hanno l'interconnessione con Milan Channel


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balo al Milan, 20 milioni + 3 di bonus.

*Gazza*


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Un piccolo dettaglio. E' una delle trattative più lunghe, difficili ed "artistiche" mai realizzate. Ne hanno partecipato tutti gli attori in gioco. Attendo l'ufficialità ma vi ripeto è una trattativa estremamente radicata nel tempo.



Teq ma dopo la firma ci sveli tutto però dai, a maggior ragione dopo questa perla


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

20 milioni pagabili in 6 anni vero?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Un piccolo dettaglio. E' una delle trattative più lunghe, difficili ed "artistiche" mai realizzate. Ne hanno partecipato tutti gli attori in gioco. Attendo l'ufficialità ma vi ripeto è una trattativa estremamente radicata nel tempo.


Ah bene, quindi ci devi parlare non solo dell'altro ma anche di questo qua  dai non farti martellare ulteriormente Teq


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Gennaio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Un piccolo dettaglio. E' una delle trattative più lunghe, difficili ed "artistiche" mai realizzate. Ne hanno partecipato tutti gli attori in gioco. Attendo l'ufficialità ma vi ripeto è una trattativa estremamente radicata nel tempo.



Dicci che scriverai tutto nel blog!


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Posso solo chiedere a Tequilad di spiegarci meglio come mai la trattativa è stata così "artistica". 
Ovviamente quando e se sarà conclusa. 

Sto scrivendo molto piaaanooo per nooon cauusaaareee altri daaanniiii...


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

_Questo a Milano finisce di rovinarsi tra discoteche e risse...poi vedete._

Deliri su interfans


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

inizia il rosicamento...c'era da aspettarselo


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

edit xD


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Questo a Milano finisce di rovinarsi tra discoteche e risse...poi vedete._
> 
> Deliri su interfans



ancora non è ufficiale a già rosicano


----------



## Brain84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Questo è un colpo strepitoso dai. Niang+il faraone e balotelli è il miglior trio del pianeta potenzialmente


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Niente striming Devil... è scritto chiaro sul regolamento


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai bisogna mandare il fax all'inter su, ci vuole un po'..


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

La cifra pattutita,compresi i bonus è di circa *23 mln*.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'abbiamo detto?

Pagamento in _5 rate_.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

20 milioni + 3 di bonus cifra decisamente a buon mercato


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'abbiamo detto?
> 
> Pagamento in _5 rate_.



D-d-d-d-d-j Galliani


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> 20 milioni + 3 di bonus cifra decisamente a buon mercato



Esatto. Veramente un affare.


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

l ho letto sul blog di di marazio sul gallo :Concordo. Sono anni che Galliani dimostra di essere uno dei migliori (se non il migliore) tra tutti i dirigenti vari della Serie A. Basta guardare Branca e Marotta cosa combinano con disponibilità finanziarie sicuramente superiori. Obbedire agli ordini di un Presidente come Berlusconi e ogni anno tirare fuori una squadra se non altro buona, è una cosa semi-impossibile!
...vabbe sara un funboy

- - - Aggiornato - - -

l ho letto sul blog di di marazio sul gallo :Concordo. Sono anni che Galliani dimostra di essere uno dei migliori (se non il migliore) tra tutti i dirigenti vari della Serie A. Basta guardare Branca e Marotta cosa combinano con disponibilità finanziarie sicuramente superiori. Obbedire agli ordini di un Presidente come Berlusconi e ogni anno tirare fuori una squadra se non altro buona, è una cosa semi-impossibile!
...vabbe sara un funboy


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli arriverà a Milano domani*


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Balotelli arriverà a Milano domani*


credo che la Malpensa sara' parecchio affollata


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi torno adesso dal alvoro..cosa mi sono perso? aggiornatemi


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ragazzi torno adesso dal alvoro..cosa mi sono perso? aggiornatemi



E' fatta, manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale. Arriva a Milano domani


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

mmh speravo già stasera... non sia mai ci ripensano


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' fatta, manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale. Arriva a Milano domani



che ***** di goduria!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

meno male annuncio a breve e passata un ora


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> 20 milioni + 3 di bonus cifra decisamente a buon mercato



un'operazione orchestrata in maniera fantastica,sotto tutti i punti di vista


----------



## vota DC (29 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> 20 milioni + 3 di bonus cifra decisamente a buon mercato



Un tozzo di pane a mio avviso: Robinho era 18.


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

a chi si chiede perchè non arrivi a milano stasera.. il ragazzo è aggregato alla squadra impegnata col QPR in premier stasera. Mi sembra ovvio che arrivi a milano domani. Probabilmente Raiola ha la procura del Milan per farlo firmare direttamente a Manchester, cosa che avverrà stanotte o domattina


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Un tozzo di pane a mio avviso: Robinho era 18.



E 4 anni in più quando è arrivato, è un affarone in tutto e per tutto.


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

se va in porto stavolta ce da fare un applauso al gallo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non bisogna attendere le visite mediche per l'ufficialità?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

l'ufficialità arriverà stasera come sempre per i grandi affari del milan,con tanto di scritta B A L O T E L L I in oro sulla homepage del sito


----------



## pennyhill (29 Gennaio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Un tozzo di pane a mio avviso: Robinho era 18.



Si, ma Balotelli non l’avevano preso per 42 milioni due anni prima.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Va beh, ma cosa hanno anticipato a fare MVP su MC se non danno l'annuncio...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2013)

balotelli for bresidend


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> balotelli for bresidend



L'annuncio lo dà Biscardi!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'annuncio lo dà Biscardi!


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

L'ennesimo sacrificio del Bresidente


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

"Eccoci, pronti per dare l'annungio, Balodelli è un giocadore del Mila"


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dai....dai. ....dai.... che ci siamo....


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai....dai. ....dai.... che ci siamo....


E' quasi un'oretta che ci dovremmo essere


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

grandissimo acquisto. in attacco stiamo bene per 12 anni


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

eh be la davanti hanno 60 anni in 3 con balo..direi che per 10 salvo cessioni dovremmo essere a posto in avanti


----------



## Brain84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sky ancora non da l'ufficialità..pochi minuti o poche ore


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

si ma se non ufficializzano mi piglia l'ansia...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Supermario da noi. 
Yeeeesssssssssssss


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport, su facebook, dà l'ufficialità*


----------



## pennyhill (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ottimo.  Poi che restino tutti e tre dieci anni, ma anche cinque, ci credo poco.


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sto per eiaculare...


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport, su facebook, dà l'ufficialità*


link?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

spero davvero che sul campo faccia sul serio. ci serve un Grande Balotelli


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> E' quasi un'oretta che ci dovremmo essere



......abbiamo atteso tanto.... ora più ora meno..


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

4 milioni dell'acquisto li pagano gli sponsor del superball per fare qualcosa che lo riguarda 30 secondi durante il superball. Quindi siamo a 16 + bonus.XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> E' quasi un'oretta che ci dovremmo essere



già veramente :S


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ......abbiamo atteso tanto.... ora più ora meno..


speriamo meno


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 4 milioni dell'acquisto li pagano gli sponsor del superball per fare qualcosa che lo riguarda 30 secondi durante il superball. Quindi siamo a 16 + bonus.XD



Cioè cioè? che è 'sta storia?


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

per domenica non lo convoca secondo voi°?


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Cioè cioè? che è 'sta storia?



Credo abbia capito male.
A SS24,parlando del Super Bowl,hanno detto che 30 secondi di pubblicità costano come una rata di Balotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Cioè cioè? che è 'sta storia?



Credo abbia capito male.
A SS24,parlando del Super Bowl,hanno detto che 30 secondi di pubblicità costano come una rata di Balotelli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per domenica non lo convoca secondo voi°?



secondo me si ma magari fanno come con ibra in mezzo al campo prima dell'inzio della partita.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per domenica non lo convoca secondo voi°?



Secondo me domenica lo presentano.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Essu fate i bravi che io e blu abbiamo una certa eta'...ci date questa benedetta ufficialita' ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

il sito ufficiale del milan e down forse ci siamo 

editr :ripartit niente 


comunque e vero sulla gazzetta lo danno per ufficiale...


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Domenica non lo presentano, lo fanno giocare. Abbiamo l'Udinese in casa e siamo a -3 proprio dall'inter e a -6 dalla Lazio. Sicuro che se domani arriva lo convocano, domani è solo mercoledì in fondo. Però penso che entrerà a partita in corso.


----------



## fratta87 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dato per scontato che ormai arriva...  

Secondo voi quali altre mosse avverano entro giovedì? Robinho via o Abate o Nocerino? Arriva ancora qualcuno?


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se arriva domani giovedì si allena..noi giochiamo domenica sera per cui minimo va in panchina.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Credo abbia capito male.
> A SS24,parlando del Super Bowl,hanno detto che 30 secondi di pubblicità costano come una rata di Balotelli.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ho sentito anche io ma non ci ho fatto molto caso, niente di che quindi


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> Essu fate i bravi che io e blu abbiamo una certa eta'...ci date questa benedetta ufficialita' ?



dyablo io godo di ottima salute.....


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Dato per scontato che ormai arriva...
> 
> Secondo voi quali altre mosse avverano entro giovedì? Robinho via o Abate o Nocerino? Arriva ancora qualcuno?



C'è da aspettarselo, secondo me potrebbe scapparci uno scambio di centrocampisti o una cessione di qualche ex titolare che ha ancora mercato.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> dyablo io godo di ottima salute.....



e ci mancherebbe altro pero' sai la pressione e' alta......


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Dato per scontato che ormai arriva...
> 
> Secondo voi quali altre mosse avverano entro giovedì? Robinho via o Abate o Nocerino? Arriva ancora qualcuno?



Mi pare improbabile, in entrata non c'è più margine di manovra. In uscita idem, non ci sono riusciti in un mese.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> dyablo io godo di ottima salute.....



2 utenti piu' "anziani" anagraficamente di me....dobbiamo conservarli bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*S'aspetta la firma di Balotelli per l'annuncio del Milan. A lui 4 mln annui più bonus sino al 2017. L'ex Inter torna dopo 29 mesi.*

Laudisa


----------



## carlocarlo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la clausola dell'inter??


----------



## fratta87 (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mi pare improbabile, in entrata non c'è più margine di manovra. In uscita idem, non ci sono riusciti in un mese.



Dipende... se varie operazioni erano collegate a quella di Mario ci potrebbe essere un effetto domino. Robinho credo sia scontato che se ne vada... saremmo in troppi la davanti... oh no?


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> 2 utenti piu' "anziani" anagraficamente di me....dobbiamo conservarli bene



smallball siamo noi ad accudire voi....


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma falsichiamola sta firma suuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Dipende... se varie operazioni erano collegate a quella di Mario ci potrebbe essere un effetto domino. Robinho credo che sia scontato che se ne vada... saremmo in troppi la davanti



Se non adesso sicuramente a giugno, si può anche non tenerne più conto.
Pensavo fosse necessario vendere Abate per prendere Mario ma a quanto pare rimane per fare la riserva su entrambe le fasce a meno che domani non vengano e ci diano 12 mln cash, un altro tagliato completamente fuori è Emanuelson oltre a Pazzini, meglio così.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> Ma la clausola dell'inter??



la gazza dice che non è mai stata firmato da mario, poi tanto fosse vera mario vuole venire da noi e poi l'inter dove li trova 23 milioni per balotelli? hanno preso nonno rocchi.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

se balotelli funziona saremo a posto in attacco per parecchi anni... ma è un investimento troppo rischioso e importante... se non funziona e non si va in champions non dico quest'anno, ma almeno l'anno prossimo, affonderemo definitivamente

per ora mi conforta che si sia ridotto l'ingaggio e quindi darà (spero) tutto per questa maglia...


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> smallball siamo noi ad accudire voi....



alla salute blu


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 228


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se balotelli funziona saremo a posto in attacco per parecchi anni... ma è un investimento troppo rischioso e importante... se non funziona e non si va in champions non dico quest'anno, ma almeno l'anno prossimo, affonderemo definitivamente
> 
> per ora mi conforta che si sia ridotto l'ingaggio e quindi darà (spero) tutto per questa maglia...


non e' il caso di fasciarsi la testa prima di averlo visto in campo


----------



## fratta87 (29 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se non adesso sicuramente a giugno, si può anche non tenerne più conto.
> Pensavo fosse necessario vendere Abate per prendere Mario ma a quanto pare rimane per fare la riserva su entrambe le fasce a meno che domani non vengano e ci diano 12 mln cash, un altro tagliato completamente fuori è Emanuelson oltre a Pazzini, meglio così.



Io spero che Robinho se ne vada nei prossimi giorni... risparmiamo un botto già quest'anno. Abate viste le ultime partite non so quanto sia considerato solo una riserva da Allegri... De Sciglio non si è più visto


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

ma non ho capito se il contratto sara' di 3 anni e mezzo o 4 anni e mezzo


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 228



"Milla più forte di Van Basten" 
Talmente umiliato che non usa più il caps lock


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 228



ahaha muoio


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> Dipende... se varie operazioni erano collegate a quella di Mario ci potrebbe essere un effetto domino. Robinho credo sia scontato che se ne vada... saremmo in troppi la davanti... oh no?



Ora che ci penso c'è da dire che Antonini, Abate e Robinho potrebbero essere venduti anche dopo. In Russia e Brasile il mercato dovrebbe essere aperto anche dopo l'1 febbraio. Almeno credo.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 228



 un uomo distrutto LOL


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> ma non ho capito se il contratto sara' di 3 anni e mezzo o 4 anni e mezzo



4 e mezzo


----------



## SololaMaglia (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahahah che demente Rossi, giorni e giorni a dire che non sarebbe mai venuto al Milan


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 228



Goduria allo stato puro!!!!!!!!


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;112203 ha scritto:


> 4 e mezzo



pero' laudisa prima diceva fino al 2017


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ora che ci penso c'è da dire che Antonini, Abate e Robinho potrebbero essere venduti anche dopo. In Russia e Brasile il mercato dovrebbe essere aperto anche dopo l'1 febbraio. Almeno credo.



si in brasile avevo sentito dire fino ad aprile


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Talmente umiliato che non usa più il caps lock



E' vero


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ma con che coraggio continuerà a vivere ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sion ha scritto:


> pero' laudisa prima diceva fino al 2017



Se fai i calcoli sono 4 anni e mezzo.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> pero' laudisa prima diceva fino al 2017



Appunto, fino al 2017 sono 4 e mezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 228



Quanto godo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> pero' laudisa prima diceva fino al 2017



appunto sono 4 anni e mezzo


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> un uomo distrutto LOL



ce lo siamo giocati Mr Caps Lock ahahahahahah


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

A sto punto sarebbe da scrivergli in massa e intasargli twitter


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

_E quindi? Hanno preso un campione? No. Hanno preso un top player? No. Hanno preso un testa di cxxxx? Sì. Hanno migliorato la loro rosa? No, perchè Pato pure rotto, tecnicamente, vale 10 Balotelli. Hanno semplicemente preso il nome ad effetto per raccattare qualche voto per silvio. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.

a domanda sciocca che risposta vorresti? che vuol dire fare la differenza? ha fatto grandi partite e grandi reti (atalanta, udinese etc) ... poi elsharawy ad oggi non ha vinto un bel cxxxx! _

Muoio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Contentissimo del suo arrivo, ma credo che per sperare nel terzo posto dobbiamo fare ancora un piccolo sforzo a centrocampo e in difesa se possibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Si dice annuncio domani, dopo le visite.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _E quindi? Hanno preso un campione? No. Hanno preso un top player? No. Hanno preso un testa di cxxxx? Sì. Hanno migliorato la loro rosa? No, perchè Pato pure rotto, tecnicamente, vale 10 Balotelli. Hanno semplicemente preso il nome ad effetto per raccattare qualche voto per silvio. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
> 
> a domanda sciocca che risposta vorresti? che vuol dire fare la differenza? ha fatto grandi partite e grandi reti (atalanta, udinese etc) ... poi elsharawy ad oggi non ha vinto un bel cxxxx! _
> 
> Muoio



ahahahahaha addioper la cronaca io non sto rosicando eh


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _E quindi? Hanno preso un campione? No. Hanno preso un top player? No. Hanno preso un testa di cxxxx? Sì. Hanno migliorato la loro rosa? No, perchè Pato pure rotto, tecnicamente, vale 10 Balotelli. Hanno semplicemente preso il nome ad effetto per raccattare qualche voto per silvio. Contenti loro, contenti tutti.
> 
> a domanda sciocca che risposta vorresti? che vuol dire fare la differenza? ha fatto grandi partite e grandi reti (atalanta, udinese etc) ... poi elsharawy ad oggi non ha vinto un bel cxxxx! _
> 
> Muoio


chi e' l eroe?


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

C'è l'accordo tra le società Milan Channel sarà ufficiale dopo le visite mediche contratto fino al 2017


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahahah ma poi se non gli interessa se pensa che sia uno dei tanto come mai ne parla


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> chi e' l eroe?



2 eroi su interfans


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

spero solo non abbia problemi ai denti...


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' fatta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Contentissimo del suo arrivo, ma credo che per sperare nel terzo posto dobbiamo fare ancora un piccolo sforzo a centrocampo e in difesa se possibile.


Così ce la giochiamo alla grande per il terzo posto, la Lazio ad esempio senza Klose è il nulla più totale. Io spero che interventi in difesa e a centrocampo vengano fatti in estate per cercare di giocarci lo scudetto l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' ufficiale! Balotelli arriva a Milano domani


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto Super Mario!!!


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

certo che sfinterfans e' meglio di zelig....consiglierei a tutti un antiacido..in suppostoni.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh BALOTELLI OHHHHHHHHHHHH BALOTELLI

SI E' UFFICIALE

- - - Aggiornato - - -

certo che sfinterfans e' meglio di zelig....consiglierei a tutti un antiacido..in suppostoni.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh BALOTELLI OHHHHHHHHHHHH BALOTELLI

SI E' UFFICIALE


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Arrivatoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Milan Channel ha dato l'ufficialità. Domani visite e firma


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Gennaio 2013)

certo che sfinterfans e' meglio di zelig....consiglierei a tutti un antiacido..in suppostoni.

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh BALOTELLI OHHHHHHHHHHHH BALOTELLI

SI E' UFFICIALE


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

benvenuto SuperMario...facci sognare!!!!


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Domani gran giornata!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Domani gran giornata!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio lo screen


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Classica fotona su Milan Channel per annunciarlo,domani visite e firma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Milan Channel annuncia che SuperMario arriva domani e si sottoporrà alle visite mediche. Ora niente più dubbi.*

Laudisa


----------



## Jaqen (29 Gennaio 2013)

CHE COLPO. L'Attacco più forte ora ce l'abbiamo noi, in 3 hanno 60 anni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

CHE COLPO. L'Attacco più forte ora ce l'abbiamo noi, in 3 hanno 60 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ora si inizia a ragionare....


----------



## Brain84 (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

E vai col Crest'attacco!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee non ci credooooooooooooooo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che attacco atomico!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il Ba-Ni-Sha.


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

che bella giornata!!!! ci voleva!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il Ba-Ni-Sha.



OSVALDO BANISHA, perché il Calcio è una cossa seria. Sattoh


----------



## Devil May Cry (29 Gennaio 2013)

Graazie raggggà è stato bello ed emozionante seguire questa trattativa con voi!!!Grande Mariooooooooooooo e grande Galliani!!

E andiamooooooooooooo


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Solo una cosa:


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Media d'età in attacco 20 anni, nessuno ha un attacco così giovane e così forte (al mondo).


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ruiu e' quasi delirante


----------



## AndrasWave (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' praticamente ufficiale?


----------



## Fry Rossonero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Olèèèèèèèèè!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Parlavate dei rigori, ma questo sa calciare pure le punizioni. Finalmente un giocatore completo.
Peccato solo che mancano due centrocampisti con i piedi buoni...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> E' praticamente ufficiale?



Si,l'ha annunciato Milan channel,con tanto di foto.Ah mi raccomando rintracciate Franco Rossi,ho paura che faccia qualcosa di brutto.....


----------



## Graxx (29 Gennaio 2013)

speriamo che per la sua squadra del cuore mette la testa a posto...che colpo ragazzi...


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Grande colpo. Ma deve mettere a posto la testa. Benvenuto Mario.


----------



## Frikez (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parlavate dei rigori, ma questo sa calciare pure le punizioni. Finalmente un giocatore completo.
> Peccato solo che mancano due centrocampisti con i piedi buoni...



Montolivo Muntari Boateng non è un brutto centrocampo secondo me, speriamo che il ghanese recuperi in fretta.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

È fatta. ......qualcuno ci credeva da parecchio......


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2013)

adesso è arrivato il fatidico momento dei ringraziamenti:
grazie bresidende ti votero' alle prossime elezioni


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (29 Gennaio 2013)

Godo.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Morghot (29 Gennaio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> speriamo che per la sua squadra del cuore mette la testa a posto...che colpo ragazzi...


Madonna speriamo davvero, siamo a posto per decenni con lui ed elsha, ma son pessimista per me tempo al tempo comincerà a fare il/rompere i ******** e inevitabilmente se ne andrà, lietissimo di sbagliarmi


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È fatta. ......qualcuno ci credeva da parecchio......


----------



## Nivre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mutandoni croccanti

SE SALTELLI SEGNA BALOTELLI


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il 9. Il 9.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

C'è anche un quarto giovane in attacco, per ora: 80 anni in quattro.


----------



## Prinz (29 Gennaio 2013)

Contrario al suo acquisto. In ogni lo sosterrò come ho sempre fatto con chiunque vesta o nostri colori


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ufficialmente il Gallo merita tante scuse e tanti complimenti. Almeno su questa trattativa.


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>



Gli dona


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli ha lasciato il ritiro del City.E' diretto già stasera verso Milano.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

maro non ci credoooo seeee  non ci credevo veramente troppa la paura di prendermi un'altra fregatura che bello marioloneeeeee


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Franco Rossi?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' morto


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Franco Rossi?



Ecco Franco twitter:

_*#troppa gente rimasta impotente dall'invidia si rifugia su twitter per consolarsi con ingiurie e invettive. frustrati a vista.*_


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Franco Rossi?


''troppa gente rimasta impotente dall'invidia si rifugia su twitter per consolarsi con ingiurie e invettive. frustrati a vista.''Sul suo twitter... e' un uomo distrutto


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

R.I.P. Franco Rossi!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ufficialmente il Gallo merita tante scuse e tanti complimenti. Almeno su questa trattativa.



su questo sono d'accordo con te 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ufficialmente il Gallo merita tante scuse e tanti complimenti. Almeno su questa trattativa.



su questo sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Stringiamoci e godiamo ragazzi!!!! Mio padre interista sta rosicando come poche volte!! ahaha


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ufficialmente il Gallo merita tante scuse e tanti complimenti. Almeno su questa trattativa.



Beh il capolavoro qui è stato vendere Ibra al massimo possibile e comprare Balotelli una volta svalutatosi, qui è il capolavoro assoluto.
20 mln in 5 anni, anche se non hai preso molto da Pato... Balotelli non lo paghi nulla e hai sempre il bonus Robinho che o domani o a giugno si toglierà dalle palle.
Se poi prende solo 4 mln abbiamo fatto un affare incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

È stata davvero una bella emozione vivere con tutti gli amici del forum questa trattativa. Ora festeggiamo.


----------



## iceman. (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto cio' avrebbe senso se tra 2-3 anni non sei costretto a vendere elsharaui o vbalotelli.

Via abate antonini pazzini boateng e robinho e ricavi 25 milioni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Tutto cio' avrebbe senso se tra 2-3 anni non sei costretto a vendere elsharaui o vbalotelli.

Via abate antonini pazzini boateng e robinho e ricavi 25 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Stringiamoci e godiamo ragazzi!!!! Mio padre interista sta rosicando come poche volte!! ahaha



i tifosi dell'inter erano convinti che tanto l'inter ha quella clausola e non lo lascerà mai andare al milan ora staranno rosicando perchè mario e venuto da noi e allo stesso tempo e saltato paulinho.


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Balotelli ha lasciato il ritiro del City.E' diretto già stasera verso Milano.*



Voglio il live da Malpensa 
[MENTION=140]Bõjäñ 22 ¬™[/MENTION] ti tocca l'avatar del nano eh...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È stata davvero una bella emozione vivere con tutti gli amici del forum questa trattativa. Ora festeggiamo.



seeeeeeee alla faccia del mio porta sfiga


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È stata davvero una bella emozione vivere con tutti gli amici del forum questa trattativa. Ora festeggiamo.



ma cosa c'è da festeggiare?? non si festeggia quando si portano a casa i 3 punti la domenica, si festeggia adesso... festeggiamo sul campo, please!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Voglio il live da Malpensa
> 
> [MENTION=140]Bõjäñ 22 ¬™[/MENTION] ti tocca l'avatar del nano eh...



nuuuu io avevo detto che diventavo interista, per favore accoglietemi nel club prometto che non sono piu negativa come in questa trattativa non lasciatemi con nonno rocchi


----------



## Emanuele (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gran colpo, speriamo però che adesso balo si concentri esclusivamente sul calcio, se lo facesse saremmo a posto per molti anni lì davanti.


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Non vi nascondo che avrei preferito Rocchi o Anelka, va beh si prende quel che si può dai


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È stata davvero una bella emozione vivere con tutti gli amici del forum questa trattativa. Ora festeggiamo.



Grande Blu. Concordo pienamente! Ora festa!!!


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;112312 ha scritto:


> nuuuu io avevo detto che diventavo interista, per favore accoglietemi nel club prometto che non sono piu negativa come in questa trattativa non lasciatemi con nonno rocchi



interfans ti aspetta


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Non vi nascondo che avrei preferito Rocchi o Anelka, va beh si prende quel che si può dai



si in effetti va beh oh ci tocca accontentarci è piu vecchio amen 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> interfans ti aspetta



vado a rosicare con loro


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

MARIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO GODOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DERBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

 applauso a fester e a mino


----------



## Butcher (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono venuto copiosamente sul pc...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Beh che dire, finalmente 'na gioia 


mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il Ba-Ni-Sha.


Suona fighissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] la promessa era mia...
[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] ecco qui...


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il milan ai milanisti... vai mario


----------



## chicagousait (29 Gennaio 2013)

In confronto ai vari Rocchi e Anelka ci è andata di lusso...
Ora speriamo che ci vada anche di c.u.lo per come si comporterà dentro e fuori il campo


----------



## Principe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Un. Grazie al presidente !!!!!


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Complimenti [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] e sempre per il capitolo scommesse saldate, or ora Chirico ha consegnato 100 euro a Ruiu..


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] la promessa era mia...
> 
> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] ecco qui...



Stima


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

dajeee


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mo si scansassero Lazio, Roma, Inter e Florentia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

onestamente non so come hanno fatto a strappare balotelli a 20+3 milioni, sono tanti per carità pero boh, a mancini dispiacerrà boh non so piu niente solo che sono felice


----------



## Francy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bravissimi Galliani e Raiola, in questo caso chapeau al nostro Amministratore Delegato.

Che dire, è stato un piacere e un onore commentare con voi queste 285 pagine di Balotelli, adesso tutti in campo a cercare la Champions! Probabilmente sono un rompiscatole e un bastian contrario, ma volevo dirvi che sono molto contento di gioire, discutere e commentare con voi, fratelli milanisti!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

spero che gioca subito domenica


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono in trepidante attesa di una boriosa intervista di Fester


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahah comunque epico a ruiu lo stanno lodando come no so cosa


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi è una bella giornata per il futuro di questa società


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Stima



Rispetto sempre le scommesse ed era giusto "pagare".


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spero arrivi già in tarda serata, secondo me arriverebbe anche a piedi pur di andarsene da là.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo SKysport24 Balotelli lascerà londra domani mattina con uno jet privato.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ci son voluti 2 anni e mezzo prima di abbracciarci Balo


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono in trepidante attesa di una boriosa intervista di Fester



"ringraziamo il presidente berlusconi che come sempre da 27 anni a oggi, dopo aver vinto 7 coppe dei campioni, ha ancora il cuore per fare questi acquisti"


----------



## Aphex (29 Gennaio 2013)

Finalmente Marione! 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

io tutti sti complimenti a galliani non li voglio fare... è stato bravo a ridurre il prezzo il più possibile, ma si è impiegato troppo tempo per comprarlo... il mercato è aperto dal 1° gennaio e in questo mese balotelli è stato in tribuna e noi siamo usciti dalla coppa italia... per non parlare del fatto che non può giocare in champions, il che ovviamente ha aiutato ad abbassare il prezzo... non mi sembra un miracolo...

ovviamente la figura peggiore ce la fa il silvio che prima insulta Mario e poi lo compra per la campagna elettorale


----------



## Francy (29 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi il Presidente Berlusconi lo ringrazio anche volentieri eheheh. Quel che è giusto è giusto. Comunque con Balotelli e Saponara direi che stanno rispettando le promesse del progetto giovani. Ora tocca a me pagare dazio e riavvicinarmi al Milan in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

A qualcuno avevate dato del .......


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

e adesso arriva la prova del 9!!!vedremo se san siro domenica sarà magicamente più pieno del solito...occasionale, il tuo momento sta per arrivare!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

meno male che l'abbiamo chiusa prima di questa sera, avevo paura che se faceva bene o cose del genere lo toglievano dal mercato:S


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> A qualcuno avevate dato del *******......



Il retroscena AGGHIAGGIANDE?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

ma quanto gli abbiamo dato alla fine? 20?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono tornato adesso da lavoro, vi voglio bene, oggi amo tutti.





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si chiude a meno di venti milioni secondo me.



Ci sono andato vicino


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e adesso arriva la prova del 9!!!vedremo se san siro domenica sarà magicamente più pieno del solito...occasionale, il tuo momento sta per arrivare!!



Tu continui a battere il chiodo su questa cosa, ma non è questione di prova del 9, è un discorso al quale tu già sai la risposta. Ovvio alla presentazione di Balo ci sarà più gente, perchè è un EVENTO. Un PIACEVOLE evento. La gente preferisce vedere Balo piuttosto che gli stop sbagliati della domenica di Spazzini. 

Detto questo nel proseguo del campionato non sarà certo mario a portare tanta gente in più. non ci son soldi, la gente fa fatica ad andare allo stadio. Magari una volta a vedere marione ci va, con sacrificio, ma non ci può andare ogni domenica. 

anche al rubentus stadium dove lo scorso era sempre tutto esaurito quest'anno la musica è cambiata. non ci son soldi, questa è la realtà. la gente preferisce mangiare che andare allo stadio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> io tutti sti complimenti a galliani non li voglio fare... è stato bravo a ridurre il prezzo il più possibile, ma si è impiegato troppo tempo per comprarlo... il mercato è aperto dal 1° gennaio e in questo mese balotelli è stato in tribuna e noi siamo usciti dalla coppa italia... per non parlare del fatto che non può giocare in champions, il che ovviamente ha aiutato ad abbassare il prezzo... non mi sembra un miracolo...
> 
> ovviamente la figura peggiore ce la fa il silvio che prima insulta Mario e poi lo compra per la campagna elettorale



Le possibilità sono due:

Lo vuoi subito? Paghi quello che ti chiedono e lo compri il 2 gennaio.
Vuoi lo sconto? Ci devi lavorare sopra ed aspettare la fine. 

Non si può avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tu continui a battere il chiodo su questa cosa, ma non è questione di prova del 9, è un discorso al quale tu già sai la risposta. Ovvio alla presentazione di Balo ci sarà più gente, perchè è un EVENTO. Un PIACEVOLE evento. La gente preferisce vedere Balo piuttosto che gli stop sbagliati della domenica di Spazzini.
> 
> Detto questo nel proseguo del campionato non sarà certo mario a portare tanta gente in più. non ci son soldi, la gente fa fatica ad andare allo stadio. Magari una volta a vedere marione ci va, con sacrificio, ma non ci può andare ogni domenica.
> 
> anche al rubentus stadium dove lo scorso era sempre tutto esaurito quest'anno la musica è cambiata. non ci son soldi, questa è la realtà. la gente preferisce mangiare che andare allo stadio.



vedremo...vedremo!!io sono convinto che il numero di persone aumenterà sensibilmente!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Nell'E-Store ufficiale rossonero è già possibile prenotare la maglia di Balotelli.*


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quanto gli abbiamo dato alla fine? 20?



20 + 3 di bonus sembra. Praticamente meno di quanto lo hanno preso loro e meno di anche di Gilardino.

Se troviamo un balotelli tipo europpeo o scorsa stagione del city è un grandissimo affare.


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

domani ritrovo curva sud davanti a giannino per salutare balotelli alle ore 20!galliani offre poi la cena gratis a tutti quelli della curva


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vedremo...vedremo!!io sono convinto che il numero di persone aumenterà sensibilmente!!



Dipende cosa intendi tu per sensibilmente. Se intendi 5000 persone, beh è normale, si andrà verso un clima più umano. Certo se ci saranno oltre 10000 persone, presentazione esclusa, allora avrai ragione


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e adesso arriva la prova del 9!!!vedremo se san siro domenica sarà magicamente più pieno del solito...occasionale, il tuo momento sta per arrivare!!



Io domenica ci sono, e vengo *solo* perchè abbiamo preso Mario.

La società va pungolata, devono capire che dobbiamo rimanere competitivi, che bisogna fare le cose per bene, si sono meritati il deserto che c'è stato fino ad oggi. ( anche se poi una volta sono andato, proprio non ce l'ho fatta a rimanere a casa, mi mancava troppo il Milan ).


Ci fosse un modo attivo ( cio presenziando allo stadio ) di contestare lo farei, ma visto l'atteggiamento a 90 dei capi della curva l'unica arma che resta è l'assenteismo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 20 + 3 di bonus sembra. Praticamente meno di quanto lo hanno preso loro e meno di anche di Gilardino.
> 
> Se troviamo un balotelli tipo europpeo o scorsa stagione del city è un grandissimo affare.



ok
si perchè quella è stata la sua miglior stagione...ottimo colpo


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , per me un Mojito grazie


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

io domenica sarei andata a priori allo stadio ma ora ho uno stimolo in piu


----------



## The Ripper (29 Gennaio 2013)

Capolavoro di mercato


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mutande Croccanti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque sia, da 38 a 23 in 10 giorni. Clamore

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque sia, da 38 a 23 in 10 giorni. Clamore


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il rossonero gli starà benissimo


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono curiosissimo anche io dei retroscena di [MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] e [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] ora come ora!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] , per me un Mojito grazie


Ehi ehi, tu non c'entri


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

per fortuna il 99,9 % vale pure per gli acquisti


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2013)

Il pizzaziolo comunque è un genio del male. Il suo lavoro lo sa fare e anche bene, è il procuratore piu bravo e malvagio al mondo


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Nell'e-store si può vedere la maglia di Balotelli con il numero 9 (numero provvisorio)


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Momenti magnifici per ricordarti che hai un account su interfans


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Gennaio 2013)

Buon giocatore ma, secondo me, non sposta gli equilibri.
Scommessa affascinante, ma pur sempre una scommessa.
Non abbiamo comprato nè Messi e nè C.Ronaldo, ma neanche Cavani o Falcao.
Abbiamo comprato un possibile campione che ha dimostrato talento, ma anche evidenti limiti caratteriali e che ha segnato un goal negli ultimi sei mesi.
Il rapporto qualità/prezzo secondo me è giusto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Momenti magnifici per ricordarti che hai un account su interfans



stima  io non ci riuscirei immagino cosa dicono mi verrebbe da rispondergli a tutti poi


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io domenica ci sono, e vengo *solo* perchè abbiamo preso Mario.
> 
> La società va pungolata, devono capire che dobbiamo rimanere competitivi, che bisogna fare le cose per bene, si sono meritati il deserto che c'è stato fino ad oggi. ( anche se poi una volta sono andato, proprio non ce l'ho fatta a rimanere a casa, mi mancava troppo il Milan ).
> 
> ...



il deserto che c'è stato fino ad oggi non ha portato proprio a nulla!!anzi,se ci fosse stata più gente allo stadio probabilmente i ragazzi avrebbero fatto meglio,soprattutto all'inizio quando si percepiva lo scetticismo da parte dell'ambiente...

il comportamento della curva non è mettersi a 90 o cose del genere!è semplicemente amore e sostegno per la maglia:che ci sia balotelli,ibra thiago,bonera o traorè non cambia nulla!!è questa la mentalità dell'ultras!troppo facile essere presenti quando le cose vanne bene..lo so che noi tifosi del milan siamo abituati bene ma ci può stare qualche annata transitoria in cui non si vince nulla!alla fine mi sembra comunque che un progetto ci sia quindi è meglio smetterla di trovare scuse


----------



## smallball (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Buon giocatore ma, secondo me, non sposta gli equilibri.
> Scommessa affascinante, ma pur sempre una scommessa.
> Non abbiamo comprato nè Messi e nè C.Ronaldo, ma neanche Cavani o Falcao.
> Abbiamo comprato un possibile campione che ha dimostrato talento, ma anche evidenti limiti caratteriali e che ha segnato un goal negli ultimi sei mesi.
> Il rapporto qualità/prezzo secondo me è giusto.


A mio avviso vista la mediocrita' del nostro campionato,almeno a livello italiano,gli equilibri vengono spostati


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2013)

mbe passare da pippa pazzini a balotelli è un bel passo in avanti


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io domenica ci sono, e vengo *solo* perchè abbiamo preso Mario.



dovrebbero sbatterti le porte in faccia


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli arriva domani con un volo privato in tarda mattinata. Poi, subito le visite mediche per il Milan a Busto Arsizio.*

Laudisa


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> il deserto che c'è stato fino ad oggi non ha portato proprio a nulla!!



Ti rendi conto in che topic lo stai scrivendo ?



Comunque i primi segni di progetto ci son stati da ottobre.


Chiaro che poi il Milan si ama, per me non andare a S.Siro è una rinuncia, anche quando il Milan fa pietà, non pensare che lo faccio per comodità.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Da Sportmediat,Cesare Prandelli sul ritorno di Balotelli in Italia: "Ora dipende molto da lui: ha tutte le possibilità per dimostrare il suo valore - ha detto il ct azzurro - Questo trasferimento era una situazione che Mario cercava. E' andato in un club che sa lavorare con i giovani, anche per tutti gli aspetti che vanno oltre il campo. Ora dipende molto da lui".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ti rendi conto in che topic lo stai scrivendo ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io l'abbonamento quest'anno non l'ho fatto alla pay tv ma le vedo lo stesso le partite, ben peggio di come le vedevo prima  le vedo lo stesso tutte però


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Gennaio 2013)

Auguri, considerati i trascorsi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Da Sportmediat,Cesare Prandelli sul ritorno di Balotelli in Italia: "Ora dipende molto da lui: ha tutte le possibilità per dimostrare il suo valore - ha detto il ct azzurro - Questo trasferimento era una situazione che Mario cercava. E' andato in un club che sa lavorare con i giovani, anche per tutti gli aspetti che vanno oltre il campo. Ora dipende molto da lui".


Questa è l'occasione per dimostrare quanto vale, può esplodere e diventare uno dei più grandi giocatori del mondo. L'abbiamo voluto, ci ha voluto, adesso scopiamo alla grande Balo


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Prandelli ci deve sempre mettere il becco


----------



## Livestrong (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Auguri, considerati i trascorsi...



Non che Anelka sia da meno... Tra i due solo uno è stato in un manicomio e di certo non è Mario


----------



## Alex Keaton (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dovrebbero sbatterti le porte in faccia



Più che altro, dovrebbero far pagare triplo biglietto a chi non c'è stato fino ad ora


----------



## #Dodo90# (29 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che da noi faccia il salto di qualità che non ha fatto al City. Deve ancora maturare molto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

comunque almeno i tifosi della juve "applaudono" l'acquisto, gli interisti non fanno che dire questo qui no ne nessuno tanto farà solo danni ecc


----------



## Dottorm (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, purtroppo è tanto che sono lontano dal forum e mi dispiace.
Ma passo giusto un attimo per esultare insieme a voi, con la speranza che Mario diventi con noi molto più che una promessa!
Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

*La presentazione di Balotelli ci sarà venerdì*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahaha epico su ruttosport litigano quelli dell'inter e della juve per balotelli ma si puo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non che Anelka sia da meno... Tra i due solo uno è stato in un manicomio e di certo non è Mario


Già, ma:
1) ci costa relaivamente poco
2) se rompe i maroni, si fa presto a spedirlo


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La presentazione di Balotelli ci sarà venerdì*



meglio cosi almeno domenica in campo , speriamo la diano in diretta


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comunicato anche il numero 9 come maglia.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;112495 ha scritto:


> ahaha epico su ruttosport litigano quelli dell'inter e della juve per balotelli ma si puo



Gia solo per questo è un affare averlo preso....


----------



## juventino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Elsha-Balotelli-Niang

Beh se sistemasse centrocampo e difesa in modo serio la prossima estate diventate veramente temibili perchè l'attacco già così è tanta roba.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Gennaio 2013)

soldi buttati.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> dovrebbero sbatterti le porte in faccia



No, siete voi che siete dei servi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Gennaio 2013)

Massimo Mauro ha già detto che per rispetto nei confronti della Crisi non avremmo dovuto acquistarlo?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, siete voi che siete dei servi.



noi siamo tifosi della *maglia*, è diverso


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> ahaha epico su ruttosport litigano quelli dell'inter e della juve per balotelli ma si puo



Madò gli insulti a Marmotta ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi abbassiamo i toni ...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Massimo Mauro ha già detto che per rispetto nei confronti della Crisi non avremmo dovuto acquistarlo?



Lui per rispetto dell'intelligenza però potrebbe tacere.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> noi siamo tifosi della *maglia*, è diverso



del presidente, non della maglia.

Chi vuole bene al Milan fino ad ora è stato a casa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' la sua occasione. Io ci credo.


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sul sito ufficiale è scomparso Balotelli


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> del presidente, non della maglia.
> 
> Chi vuole bene al Milan fino ad ora è stato a casa.



tu vai allo stadio a vedere un montato testa di ca**o comprato con i soldi dell'altra testa di ca**o del presidente, io vado a vedere chi veste la maglia rossonera, con qualsiasi presidente... non importa quante volte ci vado, ma quando ci vado lo faccio per il semplice piacere di vedere la mia squadra


----------



## Hammer (29 Gennaio 2013)

Torno solo ora da una triste giornata in università. Il pelato ha già formulato la fatidica frase? Mi riferisco a "Siamo a posto così"



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il pizzaziolo comunque è un genio del male. Il suo lavoro lo sa fare e anche bene, è il procuratore piu bravo e malvagio al mondo



Saggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Madò gli insulti a Marmotta ROTFL



ahahah hai visto  e una bella discussione da leggere


----------



## walter 22 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Incredibile sul web interisti e juventini stanno diventando pazzi


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tu vai allo stadio a vedere un montato testa di ca**o comprato con i soldi dell'altra testa di ca**o del presidente, io vado a vedere chi veste la maglia rossonera, con qualsiasi presidente... non importa quante volte ci vado, ma quando ci vado lo faccio per il semplice piacere di vedere la mia squadra



Il tuo atteggiamento non ha di sicuro portato a Balotelli.

Il mio invece forse si.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sul sito ufficiale è scomparso Balotelli



quale? su quello del milan c'è ancora


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> del presidente, non della maglia.
> 
> Chi vuole bene al Milan fino ad ora è stato a casa.



Con questo post hai offeso moltissime persone che ogni domenica vanno allo stadio e che, pur in un momento di crisi economica e tecnica, hanno deciso di spendere soldi per la loro squadra del cuore. Persone che sono solo da ammirare.
Hai sbagliato in tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Con questo post hai offeso moltissime persone che ogni domenica vanno allo stadio e che, pur in un momento di crisi economica e tecnica, hanno deciso di spendere soldi per la loro squadra del cuore. Persone che sono solo da ammirare.
> Hai sbagliato in tutto.


Chi dice che chi sta a casa è un occasionale offende migliaia di tifosi che fanno il bene del Milan.
E quindi ?
Chi vuole andare allo stadio faccia pure, ci mancherebbe, ma io ho il diritto di starmene a casa e di non essere offeso, io dò un segnale alla società.


Con questo, su questo argomento, che ho già ampiamente affrontato in altri Topic, passo e chiudo.


Godiamoci Supermario.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il tuo atteggiamento non ha di sicuro portato a Balotelli.
> 
> Il mio invece forse si.



se i soldi li spendevano per strootman era meglio... io mi sono divertito a vedere anche bojan, non mi interessa a cosa ha portato o no il mio atteggiamento...


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani anche questa sera ha deciso di lasciare la sede dall'uscita secondaria.*


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Gennaio 2013)

ahi!!! cosa sta tramando???


----------



## jaws (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il tuo atteggiamento non ha di sicuro portato a Balotelli.
> 
> Il mio invece forse si.




Credi veramente che hanno comprato Balotelli perchè c'era poca gente allo stadio?

Ma dai


----------



## SololaMaglia (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' inutile far polemica tanto son cose che si son scritte 1000, volte, dico solo che per fortuna la mentalità ultras è diversa dal tifoso di casa o della tribuna e aggiungo onore a noi che ci siamo abbonati dopo quello che è successo in estate e abbiamo fatto trasferte col Milan in zona retrocessione, noi abbiamo il Milan nel cuore!!!

Ora godiamoci Mario e godiamoci il miglior attacco della serie A, Forza Milan fino alla morte!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è fenomenale, non si discute. Pazzini può tranquillamente accomodarsi in panca che adesso ci pensa il bad boy, con Niang e El92 compongono in trio letale !


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2013)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Già, ma:
> 1) ci costa relaivamente poco
> 2) se rompe i maroni, si fa presto a spedirlo


hai dimenticato il 3° e più importante punto: Anelka è una pippa allucinante e lo era già al top della sua carriera, figurarsi ora: Auguri a te.


----------



## DennyJersey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Rossi si è scusato e ha fatto i complimenti al Milan per l'ottimo acquisto. Ha aggiunto che sarà il primo anno in cui non vincerà nulla, ma da parte di uno che ci rosicava a morte come lui, mi sembra più che accettabile. Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chi dice che chi sta a casa è un occasionale offende migliaia di tifosi che fanno il bene del Milan.
> E quindi ?
> Chi vuole andare allo stadio faccia pure, ci mancherebbe, ma io ho il diritto di starmene a casa e di non essere offeso, io dò un segnale alla società.
> 
> ...



Non hai le idee chiare
Tu hai scritto "che chi vuole bene al Milan resta a casa".
Questa è un'autentica *******. Uno perchè non ti puoi permettere di giudicare il tifo altrui. Due perchè sono persone che hanno speso soldi per il Milan e, già per questo, vanno stimate.
Con i tuoi soldi fai quello che vuoi, rimani a casa. Poco ci importa. Io non ti giudico, il problema sei tu che ti senti in diritto di giudicare chi allo stadio ci va, sentendoti superiore a loro. Come se loro fossero i fessi della situazione, mentre tu sei lo sveglio che rimane sulla poltrona e non regala i soldi al cattivo Berlusconi. Chi ama il milan non va allo stadio??? Non è così. Allo stadio ci vanno perchè lo amano.
Se io fossi un abbonato, mi sentirei molto offeso dalle tue parole.
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sullo store del Milan si può già comprare la maglia, nella lista dei giocatori a Balotelli corrisponde il 9 che, ufficiosamente, dovrebbe essere il suo numero. Credo sia giunto il momento di mollare il 45, per dare un segno di discontinuità col passato e per far capire la responsabilità che si è preso nell'essere il nostro numero 9 per i prossimi 10 anni


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

I nerassurdi(almeno quelli rosiconi,non come il nostro [MENTION=274]Lollo interista[/MENTION] )stanno a fa una caciare,rosicano come castori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Sullo store del Milan si può già comprare la maglia, nella lista dei giocatori a Balotelli corrisponde il 9 che, ufficiosamente, dovrebbe essere il suo numero. Credo sia giunto il momento di mollare il 45, per dare un segno di discontinuità col passato e per far capire la responsabilità che si è preso nell'essere il nostro *numero 9 per i prossimi 10 anni*


Non me ne aspetto più di 2/3


----------



## Lollo7zar (29 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Balotelli arriva domani con un volo privato in tarda mattinata. Poi, subito le visite mediche per il Milan a Busto Arsizio.*
> 
> Laudisa



Gia si stanno preparando per accogliere il negher


----------



## Harvey (29 Gennaio 2013)

Intervistato da Sky Sport Ibrahimovic si è detto molto contento dell'approdo di Balotelli al Milan, tra le altre cose ha ribadito che la sua partenza e quella di Thiago Silva sono state scelte del club per sistemare il bilancio, ma si è detto onorato di aver vestito la nostra maglia e contento per noi e per Mario.

Zlatan


----------



## Marilson (29 Gennaio 2013)

Come mi è entrato nel cuore Zlatan, calcisticamente parlando, pochi altri. Un grande.


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

godo ancora


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giornata che mi ricorda quella dell'arrivo di Ibra... 
Speriamo bene.

Dai Mario !


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> E' inutile far polemica tanto son cose che si son scritte 1000, volte, dico solo che per fortuna la mentalità ultras è diversa dal tifoso di casa o della tribuna e aggiungo onore a noi che ci siamo abbonati dopo quello che è successo in estate e abbiamo fatto trasferte col Milan in zona retrocessione, noi abbiamo il Milan nel cuore!!!
> 
> Ora godiamoci Mario e godiamoci il miglior attacco della serie A, Forza Milan fino alla morte!!!



è più forte di me!


----------



## sheva90 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Dov'è il diritto di prelazaione? AHAH.


----------



## yelle (29 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Comunque con Balotelli e Saponara direi che stanno rispettando le promesse del progetto giovani.


e Zaccardo dove lo metti?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (29 Gennaio 2013)

Maglia numero 45 per Balotelli
Non può indossare la 9 per una regola italiana che non ho ben capito, comunque niente 9


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> e Zaccardo dove lo metti?



Per Mesbah fuori dalle palle? Avrei preso anche Zanetti.XD


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=338]SololaMaglia[/MENTION] onore a voi,ma ricorda bene che tutti hanno il Milan nel cuore.Ricordalo bene.


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Maglia numero 45 per Balotelli
> Non può indossare la 9 per una regola italiana che non ho ben capito, comunque niente 9



Che palle!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma non ha senso non c'é motivo per cui non può mettere la 9! Non potrebbe in Europa ma Mario non gioca con noi in europa quest'anno!


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2013)

Mammamia se fa un gol vincente al derby.........praticamente mi uccido di 




sempre che sia a posto con la dentatura


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Giovedì prima partitella in rossonero di Balotelli in un test amichevole contro i dilettanti del Darfo Boario. 

Gazzetta dello Sport


----------



## Serginho (29 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Che palle!!!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma non ha senso non c'é motivo per cui non può mettere la 9! Non potrebbe in Europa ma Mario non gioca con noi in europa quest'anno!


Anche la serie A fa parte dell'Europa


----------



## Ena (29 Gennaio 2013)

Grandissimo acquisto! Finalmente abbiamo almeno un reparto con ottimi giocatori, tra l'altro giovani, El Balo Niang è, secondo me, il miglior attacco della serie A


----------



## yelle (29 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Non hai le idee chiare
> Tu hai scritto "che chi vuole bene al Milan resta a casa".
> Questa è un'autentica *******. Uno perchè non ti puoi permettere di giudicare il tifo altrui. Due perchè sono persone che hanno speso soldi per il Milan e, già per questo, vanno stimate.
> Con i tuoi soldi fai quello che vuoi, rimani a casa. Poco ci importa. Io non ti giudico, il problema sei tu che ti senti in diritto di giudicare chi allo stadio ci va, sentendoti superiore a loro. Come se loro fossero i fessi della situazione, mentre tu sei lo sveglio che rimane sulla poltrona e non regala i soldi al cattivo Berlusconi. Chi ama il milan non va allo stadio??? Non è così. Allo stadio ci vanno perchè lo amano.
> ...


sì, ma è anche vero che gente come me, che allo stadio non ci va perchè non ha due lire, sono mesi che si sente offesa dai discorsi che si continuano a leggere in questo forum, in più d'un topic.
Sarebbe ora di finirla, da entrambe le parti.



Marilson ha scritto:


> Come mi è entrato nel cuore Zlatan, calcisticamente parlando, pochi altri. Un grande.


pensare che ero così incazzata, quando ho saputo che era nostro ç_ç


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Laudisa a Mediaset Premium: "Ho sempre creduto all'arrivo di Balotelli al Milan, l'approdo di SuperMario in rossonero è figlio di una trattativa condotta in maniera eccezionale da tutte le parti chiamate in causa dai rossoneri e dall'entourage del calciatore. Il City ha acquistato Balotelli a 22 milioni, mentre i rossoneri prelevano il calciatore a 20 milioni più bonus; ieri è stata la giornata più dura in merito all'operazione, Galliani è stato abile nella trattativa dopo aver ricevuto l'ok di Berlusconi. Con El Shaarawy e Niang, il tridente con Balotelli promette bene".


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2013)

Vi giuro che sono tornato a casa da pochissimo e mi sto ubriacando per Supermario


----------



## Blu71 (29 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Vi giuro che sono tornato a casa da pochissimo e mi sto ubriacando per Supermario



[MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] ci servi sobrio, comunque ....


----------



## Re Ricardo (29 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Gennaio 2013)

intanto hanno tolto dalla numerazione delle maglie la 9 di balotelli


----------



## The P (29 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=10]The P[/MENTION] ci servi sobrio, comunque ....



cheers [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]! 

Cmq non sapevo di servire a qualcosa, buono a sapersi


----------



## sion (29 Gennaio 2013)

almeno stavolta quasi 300 pagine di topic non sono state inutili


----------



## DannySa (29 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


>



Ma lol


----------



## peppe75 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Benvenuto super mario!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrisRs (29 Gennaio 2013)

che gioia...ho sperato fino all.ultimo che non arrivasse...sopravvalutato e testa di *****...cacciato da chiunque (tra cui mourinho, non proprio l'ultimo degli scemi)....un motivo ci sarà...o mette la testa a posto o rovinera il milan


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Sono reduce dalla lettura delle ultime 20 di pagine di questo topic (epico direi) che ho sbirciato a pillole pomeriggio in ufficio.
Che dire, ci abbiamo creduto, qualcuno piu' qualcuno meno, ma alla fine Marione è arrivato 

Lo reputavo un grande acquisto, il colpo di mercato per eccellenza tra quelli possibili, per tanti motivi, 3 su tutti: Perchè ha gran talento, è un giocatore giovanissimo e di prospettiva, e perchè rappresenta l'ultimo tassello di un ATTACCO POTENZIALMENTE DEVASTANTE.

Hanno ragione i curvaioli del forum a ricordare che è giusto seguire la squadra sempre e comunque (o comunque non è certamente sbagliato) ma è indubbio che ora con Balo e quegli altri 2 la' davanti c'è molto, ma molto piu' gusto  

Chiudo con un ringraziamento a Galliani che credo sia giusto, perchè diversamente da quell'opportunista del nano, lui alla causa Milan continua ancora a crederci davvero.
Ringraziamnto che non posso non estendere poi anche a Santoro e Travaglio...senza il loro aiuto probabilmente questa trattativa non sarebbe mai partita


Vai Marione!


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2013)

Che peccato che non possa giocare in Champions. Andremo ad affrontare il Barça con Pazzini


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Gennaio 2013)

Un gran peccato davvero.


----------



## Prinz (29 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque, parliamoci chiaro: raddrizzare questo qui sarà un'impresa non da poco, perché fino ad ora nella sua carriera ha tenuto sempre un comportamento da perfetto ....


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

300 pagine le facciamo sicuramente. Onore a Mario. Sembrava impossibile e invece eccolo qua. Che dire, sogni d'oro a tutti!


----------



## Francy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Buonanotte a tutti. Vi lascio con un quesito, secondo voi perchè Galliani ha evitato i media oggi pomeriggio?


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Buonanotte a tutti. Vi lascio con un quesito, secondo voi perchè Galliani ha evitato i media oggi pomeriggio?



Ovviamente sta ancora lavorando, in entrata ed in uscita, molto forte  non è finita qua.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Anche sul sito ufficiale non c'è nulla, nessun comunicato su Balotelli, niente di niente.
Ok che non ha firmato, ma è stranissimo.

Non è che tutto è finalizzato a lasciare libero campo al Berlusca per le cerimonie di rito appena Balotelli arriva a Milano?


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Soprattutto, perchè la conferenza l'1 e non il 31 ?

Non è che ci deve stare qualcun altro seduto vicino a lui ?


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Buonanotte a tutti. Vi lascio con un quesito, secondo voi perchè Galliani ha evitato i media oggi pomeriggio?



Sta lavorando ancora. Non è finita con Balotelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente sta ancora lavorando, in entrata ed in uscita, molto forte  non è finita qua.



.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2013)

Franco Rossi fa dietrofront. Nel suo editoriale:

Complimenti al Milan e a Galliani, che hanno fatto un affarone. Le parole del City e di Mancini hanno rinconglio... un pò tutti, anche il sottoscritto (lui). Il Milan si porta a casa il miglior calciatore italiano, ed uno dei più bravi al mondo. Con El Shaarawy Balotelli il Milan ha la coppia di attaccanti più forte d'Italia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

L'ufficialità arriva domani dopo le visite mediche, per quello sul sito non ci sono comunicati.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Soprattutto, perchè la conferenza l'1 e non il 31 ?
> 
> Non è che ci deve stare qualcun altro seduto vicino a lui ?



giovedì c'è l'amichevole, l'allenamento.. Poi ti pare che galliani si mette a fare il piacione nelle ore finali del calciomercato in quella che hanno definito "zona galliani"? Ma che figura ci fa?XD


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Soprattutto, perchè la conferenza l'1 e non il 31 ?
> 
> Non è che ci deve stare qualcun altro seduto vicino a lui ?



perchè il 31 il mercato è ancora aperto e inevitabilmente nella conferenza di presentazione gli avrebbero fatto domande sul mercato. 

boh, speriamo bene. 
anche perchè qualcosa in uscita è ancora da fare (tipo carmona o altri nomi minori), in entrata chissà.


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli come inizia la sua avventura con noi?
1) Si riduce l'ingaggio CON RAIOLA COME AGENTE, roba mai vista
2) Scrive su Facebook che tifava da sempre questa maglia sin da bambino, contento di venire nel club più titolato, nello stadio più bello e che quando si muove lo fa solo per vincere e che torneremo insieme a vincere tutto.
3) Torna in Italia, casa sua
4) Di nuovo la famiglia vicino
5) Appena ingrana con gli allenamenti è titolare indiscusso, quindi la squadra giocherà attorno all'attacco di cui lui sarà il cardine come centravanti
6) In squadra con Elsha, suo compagno in nazionale in attacco e suo amico.
7) Può essere trascinatore e protagonista dopo anni da comprimario, chiuso da Ibra, Eto'o, Milito, Aguero, Tevez, Dzeko.
8) Fra un anno e mezzo c'é il mondiale e lui lo vuole giocare da trascinatore della nazionale.
9) Può togliersi più di uno sfizio contro gli interisti, nel derby e nella classifica.

I presupposti sono ottimi, ora sta alla società e a lui rendere questo matrimonio qualcosa di lieto in toto. Lui ha tutte le motivazioni di questo mondo, la società ha investito parecchio su di lui, Allegri vuole confermarsi e avrà bisogno di lui. Tutto sembra combaciare, vediamo quanto fa e alla fine della stagione tireremo le somme.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> L'ufficialità arriva domani dopo le visite mediche, per quello sul sito non ci sono comunicati.



Beh però di solito la danno comunque.Io credo che vogliano fare una sorte di doppio comunicato.


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Balotelli come inizia la sua avventura con noi?
> 1) Si riduce l'ingaggio CON RAIOLA COME AGENTE, roba mai vista
> 2) Scrive su Facebook che tifava da sempre questa maglia sin da bambino, contento di venire nel club più titolato, nello stadio più bello e che quando si muove lo fa solo per vincere e che torneremo insieme a vincere tutto.
> 3) Torna in Italia, casa sua
> ...



Concordo pienamente, specie nei punti evidenziati.
Sono molto contento.
Dai che siamo a 300.


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh però di solito la danno comunque.Io credo che vogliano fare una sorte di doppio comunicato.


e' giusto attendere le visite e la firma del contratto


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi non vedo l' ora che arrivi il derby e la sfida con la giuve......hahahahaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva alle 12.30


----------



## fratta87 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi ragionando a freddo sono molto contento perchè finalmente si intravede un progetto. Un Milan post 2007 avrebbe preso Kakà che probabilmente costa qualcosina di meno in cartellino e tutti felici e contenti.

Ora con molti giovani di prospettiva già in squadra o presi per il prossimo anno andiamo ad aggiungere un valore assoluto come Balotelli che ricordiamoci ha solo 23 anni... sono sicuro che il prossimo anno con 1-2 innesti in difesa e centrocampo possiamo già lottare per il campionato, perchè noi miglioreremo e le altre stanno crollando:

- La Juve sta distruggendo tutto quello che di buono ha fatto, un acquisto come Anelka è sintomo di mancanza di nuove idee e il post Genoa è stato veramente uno scandalo (pensate cosa dovevamo fare noi dopo il gol annullato a Muntari) e poi aggiungiamo questa uscita dalla Coppa Italie e un Napoli a -3... la Juve forse non vince facile facile;

- L'Inter è uno scandalo assoluto: Rocchi e Schelotto  ???!!!??? Neanche noi siamo arrivato a tanto... Stramaccioni Special Two  e Branca è uno scandalo... e poi ci lamentiamo di Galliani che è veramente di un altro pianeta!!

L'unica squadra che lavora bene è il Napoli (che perderà Cavani in estate) e la Lazio che però spende troppo poco per fare quel balzo da prima della classe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli arriverà in Italia verso le 12:30.*


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2013)

ci sara' molta gente ad attenderlo


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Gennaio 2013)

fratta87 ha scritto:


> e poi ci lamentiamo di Galliani che è veramente di un altro pianeta!!



Io ho sempre stimato tantissimo Galliani!!Anche nei periodi più bui!!L'operazione Pato-Tevez era qualcosa di leggendario!!Ma il gallo fu fermato all'ultimo dal berlusca!!Bè questa operazione Balotelli è ancora migliore!

Comunque su un noto forum della Juve parlano di Galliani come il miglior AD d'Italia!!Ho letto molti commenti di gente che scriveva cose del tipo: "Ma galliani è Juventino,perchè non viene da noi??" ahaha gli piacerebbe eheheh


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre stimato tantissimo Galliani!!Anche nei periodi più bui!!L'operazione Pato-Tevez era qualcosa di leggendario!!Ma il gallo fu fermato all'ultimo dal berlusca!!Bè questa operazione Balotelli è ancora migliore!
> 
> Comunque su un noto forum della Juve parlano di Galliani come il miglior AD d'Italia!!Ho letto molti commenti di gente che scriveva cose del tipo: "Ma galliani è Juventino,perchè non viene da noi??" ahaha gli piacerebbe eheheh



quale forum? Non tenerti tutto il divertimento per te!


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre stimato tantissimo Galliani!!Anche nei periodi più bui!!L'operazione Pato-Tevez era qualcosa di leggendario!!Ma il gallo fu fermato all'ultimo dal berlusca!!Bè questa operazione Balotelli è ancora migliore!
> 
> Comunque su un noto forum della Juve parlano di Galliani come il miglior AD d'Italia!!Ho letto molti commenti di gente che scriveva cose del tipo: "Ma galliani è Juventino,perchè non viene da noi??" ahaha gli piacerebbe eheheh




si e fino alla settimana scorsa gli davan del mafioso i gobbi.... ahahaha che gran coerenza


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2013)

e 300 siano....un gran benvenuto a Mario


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> quale forum? Non tenerti tutto il divertimento per te!



Vecchiasignora.com!!Ahah non sapete che risate!!!Mi stanno facendo sbellicare xD


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Vecchiasignora.com!!Ahah non sapete che risate!!!Mi stanno facendo sbellicare xD



mo do un occhiata  sperando che non mi bannano prima di scrivere  nella 200000 squadra di milano senza aver fatto nulla mi hanno già bannato


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Spostato l'orario arriverà verso le 14.00 non a Linate ma a Malpensa.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

A Linate avrebbe dovuto incontrare Berlusconi, che CASUALMENTE si trovava lì 

La nebbia ha fatto saltare tutto perchè Balotelli è atterrato da un'altra parte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Barbara Berlusconi:"Ora che abbiamo messo i conti a posto con sacrifici, possiamo di nuovo fare grandi colpi" *

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Linate avrebbe dovuto incontrare Berlusconi, che CASUALMENTE si trovava lì
> 
> La nebbia ha fatto saltare tutto perchè Balotelli è atterrato da un'altra parte.



qualcuno avvisi berlusca prima che siano le 14 c'è la puo fare a cambiare aeroporto


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli e' atteso per le 14 a Malpensa con un volo privato. Poi le prime parole a Milan Channel.*

Laudisa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113394 ha scritto:


> *Barbara Berlusconi:"Ora che abbiamo messo i conti a posto con sacrifici, possiamo di nuovo fare grandi colpi" *


Ecco, spero che i conti siano a posto sul serio. Dopo Silva e Ibra spero che sia finito lo strazio delle cessioni illustri anche perché Balo non dovrebbe comportare sacrifici economici considerato che praticamente pagheremmo sia il cartellino che lo stipendio con le partenze dei due brasiliani.


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non serviranno nemmeno grossi colpi di mercato ma intuizioni e trattative concrete, giocatori come Ogbonna o centrocampisti sui 12 mln si possono trattare senza dover sempre aspettare l'ultima settimana di agosto.


----------



## iceman. (30 Gennaio 2013)

Pure quando arrivarono ibra e robinho il gallo disse che il bilancio era apposto...staremo a vedere


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco, spero che i conti siano a posto sul serio. Dopo Silva e Ibra spero che sia finito lo strazio delle cessioni illustri anche perché Balo non dovrebbe comportare sacrifici economici considerato che praticamente pagheremmo sia il cartellino che lo stipendio con le partenze dei due brasiliani.



Quoto. E spero di vedere la squadra libera dai bidoni succhiasoldi, che hanno in gran parte contribuito alla voragine in bilancio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure quando arrivarono ibra e robinho il gallo disse che il bilancio era apposto...staremo a vedere


Si sapeva, però, che quelle fossero balle. Ibra aveva uno stipendio davvero troppo lauto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli non arriverà prime delle 15.00 causa nebbia non è ancora partito da Londra, si ipotizza pure un arrivo alle 17.*


----------



## de sica (30 Gennaio 2013)

Contentissimo del suo arrivra gustiamoci la coppia Balo-El sha!!


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Balotelli non arriverà prime delle 15.00 causa nebbia non è ancora partito da Londra, si ipotizza pure un arrivo alle 17.*



_"E' colpa di Moratti che ha fatto fumare il camino tutta la notte per dirottare l'aereo... Sta bruciando tutte le maglie n. 10 che aveva fatto fare con su scritto Paulinho."_ Cit. Un mio amico interista XDDD


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

maaaaaaaa loooooooooool


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (30 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che un colpo a centrocampo si faccia, li i giocatori scarseggiano!


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Pellegatti ha appena detto che non è partito ancora per risolvere questioni burocratiche sulla cessazione del lavoro in UK... non c'entra la nebbia


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2013)

L'aereo adesso non arriva più a Milano e il suo trasferimento salta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Mario Balotelli non è ancora partito per Milano non per la nebbia ma per "problemi" burocratiche.*


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> _"E' colpa di Moratti che ha fatto fumare il camino tutta la notte per dirottare l'aereo... Sta bruciando tutte le maglie n. 10 che aveva fatto fare con su scritto Paulinho."_ Cit. Un mio amico interista XDDD



ahahahah sto male ti giuro!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Gennaio 2013)

E se il trasferimento saltasse? Il tempo stringe


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto a Sky già parlano di 4,5 milioni di stipendio al City per Mario, già scesi di un milone, presto si vedrà che ci ha guadagnato 500 mila euro a venire qua, rispetto ai 3,5 che prendeva a Manchester.


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> E se il trasferimento saltasse? Il tempo stringe



Moratti è pronto ad offrire Rocchi + Kuzmanovic + Schelotto e metà Cassano per riportarlo in nerazzurro.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si sapeva, però, che quelle fossero balle. Ibra aveva uno stipendio davvero troppo lauto.


elsha e balo sono due stipendi destinati a salire.

Spero davvero non facciano più cavolate.


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ahahah dio mio su Facebook mi sto beccando di quegli stati da parte di amici interisti e juventini che fanno sbellicare...Madò quanto rosicano!!
Dai Marioneeeeeeeeee arriva presto ti aspettiamo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Burocrazia, si, come no... stanno aspettando il ritorno di Berlusconi all'aereoporto


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Gennaio 2013)

"Il milan prende balotelli noi schelotto e kuzmanotic ma dove siamo finiti!!" Amico su face!!!ahahahahahaha ma quanto rosicanooo!!Io godooooooooooooo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> elsha e balo sono due stipendi destinati a salire.
> 
> Spero davvero non facciano più cavolate.


Può anche essere destinato a salire Balo ma di quanto ? Attualmente non è un peso e nel caso in cui esplodesse 6 milioni più qualcosa glieli dai tranquillamente. In ogni caso tutto può essere, speriamo che le cose stiano a posto perché se venisse smontato anche quest'altro Milan significherebbe davvero che non c'è voglia di ripartire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Arrivano conferme Mario Balotelli non prima dell 16.00.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Burocrazia, si, come no... stanno aspettando il ritorno di Berlusconi all'aereoporto



onestamente mi puzza, non credo che per firmare dei documenti di metti delle ore


----------



## Devil May Cry (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113560 ha scritto:


> onestamente mi puzza, non credo che per firmare dei documenti di metti delle ore



Sarà stato in giro tutta la sera a detonarsi come un matto vista la sua ultima notte in Inghilterra...Gli sarà servito del tempo per rimettersi in sesto..Ahahahahahahahah vai marioooneee!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Moratti a skysport24 su balotelli:"Per il Milan è un affare.Noi lo abbiamo già avuto, quindi è un acquisto che non ci serviva. Può essere utile a Berlusconi per tanti motivi, noi dobbiamo solo coprire le nostre esigenze".*


----------



## MarcoReus (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113586 ha scritto:


> *Moratti a skysport24 su balotelli:"Per il Milan è un affare.Noi lo abbiamo già avuto, quindi è un acquisto che non ci serviva. Può essere utile a Berlusconi per tanti motivi, noi dobbiamo solo coprire le nostre esigenze".*



Chissà a cosa si riferisce


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113586 ha scritto:


> *Può essere utile a Berlusconi per tanti motivi.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

e allora come mai avete voluto mettere quella prelazione  ah già ma loro preferiscono nonno rocchi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Rosica


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113550 ha scritto:


> *Arrivano conferme Mario Balotelli non prima dell 16.00.*



Spero arrivi in tempo per la cena da Giannino


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Count down Balotelli parte alle 15. Quindi il suo arrivo a .alpensa e' previsto per le 17.*

Laudisa


----------



## Canonista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sta partendo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Moratti non riesce proprio a nascondere il suo rosicamento e la sua inferiorità.

Ce la mette tutta, ma proprio non ce la fa.


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

All'inter uno come Balotelli non sarebbe servito, loro hanno già Bollito, Cazzano e Palazzo..


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Spero arrivi in tempo per la cena da Giannino



stasera si trovano veramente da Giannino visto che la curva si da appuntamento li!
quindi stasera è obbligato a parlare..vedremo se lascerà qualche indizio su un altro acquisto anche se il tempo rimasto è ormai poco


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> All'inter uno come Balotelli non sarebbe servito, loro hanno già Bollito, Cazzano e Palazzo..


hai dimenticato il piu buono nonno rocchi


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> stasera si trovano veramente da Giannino visto che la curva si da appuntamento li!



Infatti ero seria...  Era una notizia da Skysport, ripresa su un sito internet


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113655 ha scritto:


> *Count down Balotelli parte alle 15. Quindi il suo arrivo a .alpensa e' previsto per le 17.*
> 
> Laudisa



Le visite mediche quindi le sosterrà domani o oggi stesso?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Stasera prima ubriacata con Niang


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le visite mediche quindi le sosterrà domani o oggi stesso?



una parte oggi e la restante domani


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113691 ha scritto:


> una parte oggi e la restante domani



Grazie


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> elsha e balo sono due stipendi destinati a salire.
> 
> Spero davvero non facciano più cavolate.


Le cavolate sono,secondo me,altre,non gli stipendi dei nostri migliori giocatori.
Come i 4 milioni a Mexes,oppure le cifre vicine ai 2 milioni di gente mediocre e che non ha nemmeno il posto da titolare (Abate,Bonera,Antonini..).
Se panchinari e mediocri prendessero cifre giuste potremmo permetterci di pagare i nostri top player cifre alte senza che il bilancio ne risenta in maniera pesante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Oltre all'agente di Balotelli scenderanno pure i giocatori di Mario.*


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113737 ha scritto:


> *Oltre all'agente di Balotelli scenderanno pure i giocatori di Mario.*



Eh?


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque l'inter ha preso lui, attenzione 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Eh?



oltre a balo e raiola su quell'aereo ci sono pure i suoi genitori 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DannySa ha scritto:


> Comunque l'inter ha preso lui, attenzione
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)



dai a noi la pippa e vcchio balotelli a loro rocchi giovane e talentuoso


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Per chi ha Milan Channel sta per iniziare la diretta del collegamento per lo sbarco e le prime parole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani sta andando in questo momento in aeroporto.
Sky


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ci siamo daje


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Le cavolate sono,secondo me,altre,non gli stipendi dei nostri migliori giocatori.
> Come i 4 milioni a Mexes,oppure le cifre vicine ai 2 milioni di gente mediocre e che non ha nemmeno il posto da titolare (Abate,Bonera,Antonini..).
> Se panchinari e mediocri prendessero cifre giuste potremmo permetterci di pagare i nostri top player cifre alte senza che il bilancio ne risenta in maniera pesante.



Come non essere d'accordo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

chissa i 32 denti di galliani


----------



## MisterBet (30 Gennaio 2013)

Atterrato


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ahahah i tifosi del napuli sono contenti che non sia andato da loro ahahah ma se quando mazzarri ha detto che gli sarebbe piaciuto tutti i tifos impazziti 



*Balotelli e atterraro ora alla malpensa.*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mi ricorda molto l'arrivo di Mesbah un anno fa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

dai sky collegati su mario


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda molto l'arrivo di Mesbah un anno fa



Vero,con meno hype però


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2013)

ora possiam dirlo...bentornato


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

uff speravo che skysport24 facesse vedere un po :S va beh tanto in sti giorni ci sarà da vedere


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

Welcome Balo!!


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Qualcuno riporti, su SS24 mi mostrano Pradè -.-


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Infatti.. ma SS24 che cavolo fa????


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Mario sceso dall'aereo con Adriano Galliani


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Pics or GTFO


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

eh raga pure io sto a skysport24 :S ma niente  pensavo che si collegassero  ieri per l'annuncio si oggi per far vedere niente :S


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non ride mai? ahahahahahha


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma lool galliani fa yesssssssss  daje mario ridi sei con la maglia giusta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

E' più felice Galliani di Balotelli


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Le prime dichiarazioni di Balotelli: “Era molto tempo che volevo giocare nel Milan. Non potevo venire. Adesso ho avuto la possibilità e sono corso. Il coro? Basta che mi vogliano bene e sono contento. Ho cominciato questa stagione con il City non bene e spero di fare bene. Ho fatto delle scelte importanti e spero che possano portare bene sia a me che al Milan”.*


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma su sky fan vedere un balotelli tarocco... maddaaaaiii


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

* “Era molto tempo che volevo giocare nel Milan. Non potevo venire. Adesso ho avuto la possibilità e sono corso. Il coro? Basta che mi vogliano bene e sono contento. Ho cominciato questa stagione con il City non bene e spero di fare bene. Ho fatto delle scelte importanti e spero che possano portare bene sia a me che al Milan”*


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani:"Non devo certo presentarlo io Mario Balotelli. E’ un sogno che si realizza, che volevano tutti con il presidente Silvio Berlusconi in prima linea. Ci abbiamo lavorato tanto e Mario è nei nostri cuori da tempo e, finalmente, ci siamo riusciti”.."*


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il Gallo ha detto che Berlusconi era il primo a volerlo, un sogno che si realizza


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


>



Galliani CAME


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il Gallo ha detto che Berlusconi era il primo a volerlo, un sogno che si realizza



se era agratis era meglio  magari mela marcia era per abbassare il prezzo


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma che faccia ha galliani???


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Le prime parole*
Video da YouTube


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

"..basta che mi vogliano bene.." .. ..


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Le prime parole*
> Video da YouTube



Ho modificato "Video da YouTube", quando postate un video per favore cercate di scriverlo grazie


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ho modificato "Video da YouTube", quando postate un video per favore cercate di scriverlo grazie



Ok 
Comunque c'è scritto sul player


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma perchè non fanno vedere le immagini :S

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Le prime parole*
> Video da YouTube



mario farà un sacco di cavolate pero si fa voler bene


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok
> Comunque c'è scritto sul player



hahahahah neanche io ho capito chiedero al boss hihihi


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> hahahahah neanche io ho capito chiedero al boss hihihi



Non dire che te l'ho detto io


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lo sapevo, se n'era andato al City pensando in tempo breve (1-2 anni) di tornare finalmente a casa


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Balo cmq ha chiaramente detto che lui sapeva già da un pò di tempo che stava per venire al milan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Gaserebbe di brutto il coro in inglese allo stadio, ma in quanti saprebbero le parole?


----------



## Canonista (30 Gennaio 2013)

La nostra mela marcia


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113814 ha scritto:


> ma perchè non fanno vedere le immagini :S
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



concordo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

bello vedere mario sorridere, non lo vedo spesso sorridere sembra che e sempre arrabbiato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gaserebbe di brutto il coro in inglese allo stadio, ma in quanti saprebbero le parole?



io le so  al massimo si canta foneticamente


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (30 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gaserebbe di brutto il coro in inglese allo stadio, ma in quanti saprebbero le parole?



ecco qua:

TESTO INGLESE
OOOOOOO Balotelli, he’s a striker, he’s good at darts, an allergy to grass but when he plays he’s fuckin class, he drives around Moss side with a wallet full of cash!!
TRADUZIONE ITALIANO
OOOOOOO Balotelli è un attaccante, bravo a freccette, è allergico all’erba ma quando gioca ha una fottuta classe, guida nel quartiere Moss con un portafoglio pieno di soldi!!


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Un coro simile in italiano si può sempre trovare, come per Nocerino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Automobile di Balotelli assediata dai tifosi e da Valerio Staffelli davanti all'ospedale di Busto Arsizio.Hanno dovuto andare con la macchina fino all'ingresso principale.Balo è stato inseguito anche tra i corridoi dell'ospedale.Scene da delirio secondo l'inviato di Sky 
Sky


----------



## francylomba (30 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Le prime parole*
> Video da YouTube




ogni volta che sento il suo accento bresciano sorrido.. pirlo non lo aveva cosi marcato! ahaha 
mitico marione ora fai tanti gol!


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Arrivato all'ospedale per le prime visite.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Balo cmq ha chiaramente detto che lui sapeva già da un pò di tempo che stava per venire al milan



Ha detto chiaramente che la trattativa di gennaio è stata solo nutrimento per i giornalisti.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

siamo in Italia...coro in italiano.


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Non è riuscito a scendere dalla macchina per andare a fare le visite mediche per via dei troppi tifosi intorno


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Secondo sky sport Mario Balotelli firmerà domani il contratto che lo legherà fino al 2017.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Balo cmq ha chiaramente detto che lui sapeva già da un pò di tempo che stava per venire al milan



secondo me lo stavano programmando già in estate.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Jeremy Clarkson ha scritto:


> ecco qua:
> 
> TESTO INGLESE
> OOOOOOO Balotelli, he’s a striker, he’s good at darts, an allergy to grass but when he plays he’s fuckin class, he drives around Moss side with a wallet full of cash!!
> ...



No lo so, nel senso che quanti allo stadio saprebbero cantarlo? Secondo me pochi. 

Ma gasa di brutto


----------



## prd7 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Galliani era a Londra, si vede chiaramente che scende dall'aereo e lo conferma Suma.
Il gallo l'ha fatta grossa....


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Come mai Galliani è sceso dall'aereo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Incredibile, pare che abbia camuffato la sua presenza in Via turati per due giorni... facendo uscire un altro dall'uscita secondaria...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Gennaio 2013)

Galliani è tipo Dynamo, ma col sottotitolo trattative impossibili


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

ma quale coro in inglese!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pare che abbia camuffato la sua presenza in Via turati per due giorni... facendo uscire un altro dall'uscita secondaria...



Ecco svelato l'arcano,altro che lavoro sotto traccia per un centrocampista


----------



## Nivre (30 Gennaio 2013)

è arrivato il Bad Boy


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Infatti domenica sera era l'unico dirigente non presente agli oscar del calcio...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pare che abbia camuffato la sua presenza in Via turati per due giorni... facendo uscire un altro dall'uscita secondaria...



ahaha oddio non ci posso credere


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Circa 3 ore di visite per Balotelli, finirà circa vero le 21 dopo si dirigerà da Giannino, la firma slitta quindi a domani.*


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Questa cosa di Galliani voglio che venga spiegata per bene. Siamo di fronte ad un episodio storico come il contratto di Rijkard e la fuga di Braida. 
Che sagome!


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Incredibile, pare che abbia camuffato la sua presenza in Via turati per due giorni... facendo uscire un altro dall'uscita secondaria...



Quello del tenente Kojak


----------



## smallball (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113907 ha scritto:


> Circa 3 ore di visite per Balotelli, finirà circa vero le 21 dopo si dirigerà da Giannino, la firma slitta quindi a domani.



chissa' che delirio stasera da Giannino in zona stazione Centrale


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Suma dice "sull'aereo ci sono i suoi genitori e ... puntini puntini"

Poi: "ecco la sorpresa a cui alludevo prima, c'è anche Galliani".

Resta il fatto che al momento dell'atterraggio staccano la telecamera: magari è semplicemente salito a telecamere spente per fare scena.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

a me sembra strano che era londra, possibile che le volpi della gazzetta non se ne sono accorti mah.


----------



## Re Ricardo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;113916 ha scritto:


> a me sembra strano che era londra, possibile che le volpi della gazzetta non se ne sono accorti mah.



Magari è partito stamattina. O, ripeto, è tutta una messinscena concordata con milan channel.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

quel fenomeno che qualche giorno fa aveva letto il messaggio di raiola sull'aereo non mi pare avesse parlato anche di galliani sul volo


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Magari è partito stamattina. O, ripeto, è tutta una messinscena concordata con milan channel.



piu probabile la messa in scena secondo me, anche perchè la gazzetta ha detto un po prima che arrivasse che galliani aveva lasciato la sede per andare ad accogliere balotelli.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Staffelli già è andato a rompergli il c....... quanto mi stà sulle balle quell'uomo..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2013)

Si ma a Sky sono due giorni che dicono che è in sede.. Nosotti diceva che era là stamattina... non saranno mica tutti dei fessi, lo avranno visto almeno entrare...

E' probabilissimo che sia una mega pagliacciata di Milan Channel.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

si appunto , si staffelli con il tapiro d'oro  stasera lo mandano a striscia lo guardo povero mario


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Questa cosa di Galliani voglio che venga spiegata per bene. Siamo di fronte ad un episodio storico come il contratto di Rijkard e la fuga di Braida.
> Che sagome!


che storie sono quelle?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

finalmente un sorriso


----------



## BB7 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Staffelli già è andato a rompergli il c....... quanto mi stà sulle balle quell'uomo..



Ma Staffelli è già la terza volta in meno di un mese che rompe le balle a Balo  2 volte a Londra e ora pure qua -.-"


----------



## DennyJersey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che storie sono quelle?



Ti riporto un pezzo dove si racconta dell'arrivo rocambolesco di Frank al Milan. 

_..fu proprio con questa storia da “sliding doors” che cominciò la fantastica avventura rossonera di Franklin Edmundo Rijkaard, avventura che sarebbe durata per cinque indimenticabili stagioni. A dire la verità l’approccio di Franky con la maglia del Milan c’era già stato nell’estate del 1987, quando l’Ajax decise di prestarlo al Milan per disputare il Mundialito per Club. Nel Milan guidato da Capello destò una buona impressione, ma la curiosità di tutti era puntata su quello che veniva definito “l’erede di Maradona”, e cioè Claudio Borghi, il quale non deluse le attese. Ma il destino volle che nessuno dei due dovesse rimanere in rossonero, poiché il nuovo Milan di Arrigo Sacchi aveva già scelto i due stranieri per la stagione 1987/88, e cioè Ruud Gullit e Marco Van Basten. Rijkaard, che veniva da sette anni di militanza nell’Ajax (con cui aveva esordito nel 1980 ed aveva vinto 3 scudetti, 3 coppe d’Olanda ed 1 Coppa delle Coppe), venne ceduto dai lancieri allo Sporting di Lisbona, ma a causa del ritardo con cui venne tesserato, fu girato in prestito agli spagnoli del Real Saragozza. Nel frattempo la Federazione italiana aveva deciso di consentire il tesseramento di un terzo straniero a partire dalla stagione ‘88/’89, e così il Milan, che aveva appena conquistato il tricolore, doveva scegliere chi affiancare a Gullit e Van Basten. Per rafforzare una squadra già forte, Sacchi fece cadere la sua scelta su Rijkaard, e così Galliani e Braida partirono alla volta di Lisbona. Il 27 Maggio 1988, il presidente Goncalvez firmò il contratto di cessione al Milan dell’olandese, mentre fuori dalla sede dello Sporting una folla inferocita chiedeva a viva voce di non cedere il giocatore. Galliani, Braida e l’avvocato Berruti furono costretti ad andare via scortati dalla polizia, con l’AD rossonero che nascondeva il contratto di acquisto del tulipano nei pantaloni.._

La storia di Galliani che esce dall'aereo oggi potrebbe essere paragonabile se è vero che ha finto la sua presenza a milano in questi giorni mentre era in inghilterra. Se invece è entrato nell'aereo poco prima della diretta..


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che storie sono quelle?



Quando andammo a comprare Rijkard a lisbona, i tifosi dello sporting assediarono galliani e braida con fare minaccioso per bloccare la cessione... 
Galliani e Braida si barricarono e quando uscirono Braida nascose il contratto nelle mutande


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ahahhaha non la sapevo sta storia ahahha


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Giancarlo Abete sul ritorno di Balotelli in italia: "Siamo contenti che Balotelli torni in Italia, è un fatto positivo perché si tratta di un giovane di qualità. E' una bellissima notizia perché manifesta una volontà di impegno da parte di un grande club". *

Sky


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Ti riporto un pezzo dove si racconta dell'arrivo rocambolesco di Frank al Milan.
> 
> _..fu proprio con questa storia da “sliding doors” che cominciò la fantastica avventura rossonera di Franklin Edmundo Rijkaard, avventura che sarebbe durata per cinque indimenticabili stagioni. A dire la verità l’approccio di Franky con la maglia del Milan c’era già stato nell’estate del 1987, quando l’Ajax decise di prestarlo al Milan per disputare il Mundialito per Club. Nel Milan guidato da Capello destò una buona impressione, ma la curiosità di tutti era puntata su quello che veniva definito “l’erede di Maradona”, e cioè Claudio Borghi, il quale non deluse le attese. Ma il destino volle che nessuno dei due dovesse rimanere in rossonero, poiché il nuovo Milan di Arrigo Sacchi aveva già scelto i due stranieri per la stagione 1987/88, e cioè Ruud Gullit e Marco Van Basten. Rijkaard, che veniva da sette anni di militanza nell’Ajax (con cui aveva esordito nel 1980 ed aveva vinto 3 scudetti, 3 coppe d’Olanda ed 1 Coppa delle Coppe), venne ceduto dai lancieri allo Sporting di Lisbona, ma a causa del ritardo con cui venne tesserato, fu girato in prestito agli spagnoli del Real Saragozza. Nel frattempo la Federazione italiana aveva deciso di consentire il tesseramento di un terzo straniero a partire dalla stagione ‘88/’89, e così il Milan, che aveva appena conquistato il tricolore, doveva scegliere chi affiancare a Gullit e Van Basten. Per rafforzare una squadra già forte, Sacchi fece cadere la sua scelta su Rijkaard, e così Galliani e Braida partirono alla volta di Lisbona. Il 27 Maggio 1988, il presidente Goncalvez firmò il contratto di cessione al Milan dell’olandese, mentre fuori dalla sede dello Sporting una folla inferocita chiedeva a viva voce di non cedere il giocatore. Galliani, Braida e l’avvocato Berruti furono costretti ad andare via scortati dalla polizia, con l’AD rossonero che nascondeva il contratto di acquisto del tulipano nei pantaloni.._
> 
> La storia di Galliani che esce dall'aereo oggi potrebbe essere paragonabile se è vero che ha finto la sua presenza a milano in questi giorni mentre era in inghilterra. Se invece è entrato nell'aereo poco prima della diretta..



ahahahah che pazzi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> *Giancarlo Abete sul ritorno di Balotelli in italia: "Siamo contenti che Balotelli torni in Italia, è un fatto positivo perché si tratta di un giovane di qualità. E' una bellissima notizia perché manifesta una volontà di impegno da parte di un grande club". *
> 
> Sky



Parole di circostanza, come al solito....


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Han fatto vedere le immagini dell'ospedale.Immaginatevi una cinquantina di persone nei corridoi di un ospedale che urlano come pazzi


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Berlusconi: "Ho comprato Balotelli perchè ha segnato due gol alla Germania, non per motivi elettorali”.*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho comprato Balotelli perchè ha segnato due gol alla Germania, non per motivi elettorali”.*



.....mi sembra un ottimo motivo......


----------



## Facciosnaooo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi: "Ho comprato Balotelli perchè ha segnato due gol alla Germania, non per motivi elettorali”.*



Ciao proprio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Intanto delirio su Sky con Nosotti in collegamento da Giannino con dietro una ventina di tifosi che urlano "Alè Nosotti alè alè",che poi gli hanno anche messo una sciarpa rossonera al collo


----------



## Canonista (30 Gennaio 2013)

E' solo una parte di quello che ha detto Berlusconi.
Ha fatto un paragone (abbastanza stupido, ma demente da strappare una risata) tra Mario Belotelli e Mario Monti.

Giornalai inf.ami.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Finite le visite mediche, Mario si sta dirigendo da Giannino.*


----------



## Canonista (30 Gennaio 2013)

Enzo Iacchetti: "più tardi il tapiro al tradit.....ehm a Balotelli"


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Enzo Iacchetti: "più tardi il tapiro al tradit.....ehm a Balotelli"



.....come rosica .....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ah ma Enzo Iacchett è dell'inter? io credevo della juve pure lui  ora capisco perchè fa cosi 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ecco balota


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli ora su Striscia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

ahahah la pettorina muoio 



ecco quello di oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

marooo e assalito ammazza


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

su sportitalia (canale 60) stanno facendo vedere in diretta da giannino se a qualcuno interessa


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco la scritta in oro


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

ci sono 1000 tifosi, MILLE, davanti Giannino. Clamoroso  credo non sia mai successo prima d'ora


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci sono 1000 tifosi, MILLE, davanti Giannino. Clamoroso  credo non sia mai successo prima d'ora




Tifosi interisti?


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

non penso che a un tifoso dell'inter convenga passare in via pisani ora


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

E' appena passato il fratello dalla porta di Giannino e lo avevano scambiato per lui assalendolo  Sta arrivando comunque!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non penso che a un tifoso dell'inter convenga passare in via pisani ora



....hai ragione, sono in lutto.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Gennaio 2013)

che vecchio burlone il pelato


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

venerdi dovrebbe esserci la presentazione a san siro


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> venerdi dovrebbe esserci la presentazione a san siro



Eri la prima? Mi pare di aver letto ieri che dicevi di andare, che clima c'era??


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

ragazzi che roba, neanche per ibra sto casino


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

È passato dalla porta posteriore,c'era troppa gente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Eri la prima? Mi pare di aver letto ieri che dicevi di andare, che clima c'era??



no non sono andato alla fine purtroppo!!ho visto i video su MN


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

È uscito a salutare.


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Magnifico il coro!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sta saltando al ritmo "Chi non salta nerazzurro è"


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Madòòòòò delirio!!! Coro bellissimo e Mario che salta al "chi non salta nerazzurro è"!!!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Cori anche per Fester


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Saltava come una cavalletta a "chi non salta nerazzurro è"  Ma poi il coro sulla maglia dell'inter lanciata


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

Signori, questo è un Idolo con la I maiuscola.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

video?


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tutto troppo bello 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> video?



E' in diretta su Sportitalia ma ormai è già passato, era uscito per salutare i tifosi.


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

comunque è arrivata la polizia in assetto antisommossa a sgomberare


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

bello il coro  

(sono bojan non mi fa piu entrare dal mio  )


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

infatti su SI hanno interrotto il collegamento, uno degli ospiti ipotizza qualche provocazione interista ma non penso sinceramente dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Chiedo ai più vecchi:si erano mai viste scene del genere per un neo acquisto?


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Cioè già solo vedendo quest'accoglienza dovrebbe mangiarsi l'erba come minimo!


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

"La maglia delle m**** per terra hai buttato, adesso sei del Milan e il sogno si è avverato. Per noi, per noi, per noi tu segni i gol piu belli... vinciamo con Mario Balotelli"


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

si appunto non mi ricordo un accoglienza cosi manco per ibra cosi tanto o.o


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> "La maglia delle m**** per terra hai buttato, adesso sei del Milan e il sogno si è avverato. Per noi, per noi, per noi tu segni i gol piu belli... vinciamo con Mario Balotelli"



Qualcosa di sublime


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

deliri del genere si sono visti certamente per ibra e ronaldinho. Tenete presente che oggi con internet è facile seguire gli spostamenti e avere notizie immediate, anche solo 12-15 anni fa non era per niente facile avere materialmente il tempo di radunarsi


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tafferugli tra ultrà del Milan e polizia.
Sky


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Sky parla di tafferugli tra tifosi e polizia


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Qualcosa di sublime



E' innegabile che Balotelli ha costruito il suo futuro al milan già da molti anni. Le sfide negli spogliatoi della pinetina, la maglia per terra, il video di striscia con la maglia rossonera.. e tenete presente che il ragazzo praticamente non ha mai esultato per un gol segnato con quelli dell'altra sponda. L'arrivo di Balotelli è semplicemente aver corretto un'anomalia


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> E' innegabile che Balotelli ha costruito il suo futuro al milan già da molti anni. Le sfide negli spogliatoi della pinetina, la maglia per terra, il video di striscia con la maglia rossonera.. e tenete presente che il ragazzo praticamente non ha mai esultato per un gol segnato con quelli dell'altra sponda. L'arrivo di Balotelli è semplicemente aver corretto un'anomalia



E neanche al City, l'unica volta è stata in semifinale contro la Germania, il primo gol.
Per lui c'è solo il Milan.


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tafferugli tra ultrà del Milan e polizia.
> Sky



Oggi siamo sintonizzati in contemporanea


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

sto già pensando che se per caso dovesse metterla dentro al derby, io potrei impazzire


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Oggi siamo sintonizzati in contemporanea


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sto già pensando che se per caso dovesse metterla dentro al derby, io potrei impazzire



....tu impazziresti è pensa cosa accadrebbe agli interisti.....


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

su Sportitalia hanno appena detto che, ovviamente, la polizia si è presentata per questioni di ordine pubblico: qualche genio ha ben visto di buttare dei petardi sulla polizia che poi ha caricato. Per non farsi beccare in video i tifosi hanno poi spaccato la telecamera dell'inviato di SI


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> su Sportitalia hanno appena detto che, ovviamente, la polizia si è presentata per questioni di ordine pubblico: qualche genio ha ben visto di buttare dei petardi sulla polizia che poi ha caricato. Per non farsi beccare in video i tifosi hanno poi spaccato la telecamera dell'inviato di SI



Confermo che a SI la telecamera si è staccata di botto durante il live!


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

sempre quei 4 ******* che rovinano una festa


----------



## Harvey (30 Gennaio 2013)

Lanci di bottiglie sta raccontando l'inviato SI al telefono, ha detto che hanno anche usato il monitor degli inviati come oggetto contundente lanciandolo contro la polizia.


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

attenzione: livelli di rosicamento su interfans ormai fuori scala


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Cristina91 ha scritto:


> sempre quei 4 ******* che rovinano una festa





[MENTION=786]Cristina91[/MENTION]...allora Bojan non lo riscattiamo


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=786]Cristina91[/MENTION]...allora Bojan non lo riscattiamo



LoL sicuro ed e giusto cosi (mi ha pure delusa mi aspettavo molto di piu ) ho cambiato nick ma non mi fa piu entrare  balotelli porta iella oh


----------



## The P (30 Gennaio 2013)

Cristina91 ha scritto:


> LoL sicuro ed e giusto cosi (mi ha pure delusa mi aspettavo molto di piu ) ho cambiato nick ma non mi fa piu entrare  balotelli porta iella oh



meglio Cristina, almeno si capisce che c'è anche qualche fanciulla sul foro


----------



## DannySa (30 Gennaio 2013)

Cristina91 ha scritto:


> LoL sicuro ed e giusto cosi (mi ha pure delusa mi aspettavo molto di piu ) ho cambiato nick ma non mi fa piu entrare  balotelli porta iella oh



Forse devi usare l'altro nick?
E comunque il tuo vecchio account è online lol


----------



## Cristina91 (30 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Forse devi usare l'altro nick?
> E comunque il tuo vecchio account è online lol



chi è l'hacker che entra con il mio lo uccido  ora vedo sto parlando con maryo vediamo  ora pensate a se saltell isegna balotelli


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Chiedo ai più vecchi:si erano mai viste scene del genere per un neo acquisto?



Bè molto indietro nel tempo ricordo un sostanzioso entusiasmo per l'arrivo di Rui e Inzaghi, e soprattutto l'anno successivo per quello di Nesta preso all'ultimo giorno di mercato estivo, con affaccio dalla finestra in via Turati e folla in strada festante.


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Gennaio 2013)

da quello che mi hanno detto sono stati gli sbirri a caricare solo in seguito gli ultras hanno risposto con lanci di sassi e bottiglie!spero che non identifichino nessuno!


----------



## The P (30 Gennaio 2013)

*Galliani e Balotelli saltano con la curva Video da Youtube*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

se saltelli segna balotelli  sono riuscita a rientrare


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114234 ha scritto:


> se saltelli segna balotelli  sono riuscita a rientrare




.....bentornata


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....bentornata



grazie


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Galliani e Balotelli saltano con la curva Video da Youtube*



fantastico


----------



## 2515 (30 Gennaio 2013)

Striscia la Notizia - Video


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli a Milano, scontri tifosi-polizia davanti al ristorante - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it

che pena vedere ste scene


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Balotelli a Milano, scontri tifosi-polizia davanti al ristorante - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it
> 
> che pena vedere ste scene



Ingenua la polizia a mettersi lì.Visti i soggetti,non certo noti per il quoziente intellettivo,avrebbero dovuto prevederlo.


----------



## SololaMaglia (31 Gennaio 2013)

Da sto video si vede come gli sbirri vengono a provocare in tenuta antisommossa un ambiente tranquillisssimo che stava vivendo un clima di festa fino a un secondo prima, che schifo...

Per fortuna nulla di grave, è stata una bella accoglienza per SuperMario, ben arrivato campione!!!


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Arrivo in Diretta di Mario Balotelli da Giannino - Video da youtube*


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Madò ma andassero a pensà ai criminali veri sti sbirri!!! E si pagano noi... che vergogna sti repressi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli è uscito dal ristorante, ma Galliani, Braida e Allegri sono rimasti all'interno per discutere di mercato.*

Tutti sobri, immagino.
Begli acquisti che faremo domani


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Balotelli è uscito dal ristorante, ma Galliani, Braida e Allegri sono rimasti all'interno per discutere di mercato.*
> 
> Tutti sobri, immagino.
> Begli acquisti che faremo domani



Meglio brilli, di loro da sobri non c'è da fidarsi....


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo in qualcosa di buono per domani, tra uscite e qualche arrivo.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (31 Gennaio 2013)

tranquilli tra qualche minuto arriva anche sbronzetti con la sangria...
domani il ragioniere ci compra cr7!


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Balotelli è uscito dal ristorante, ma Galliani, Braida e Allegri sono rimasti all'interno per discutere di mercato.*
> 
> Tutti sobri, immagino.
> Begli acquisti che faremo domani



Già mi immagino Galliani e Braida ancora in preda ai deliri dell'alcol che si presentano in via Turati con Ibrahim Tourè,convintissimi di aver preso YAYA Tourè per 15 mln


----------



## yelle (31 Gennaio 2013)

bhe, ovviamente la colpa è sempre della polizia 
ma guarda te se bisogna rovinare pure sti momenti di festa, che teste dimminc*ia


----------



## ale009 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ora spiegatemi perché era lì la polizia per due cori?!era un clima di festa, questa potevano evitarla..senza parole fanno sempre i protagonisti, pensassero ai criminali veri non a 2 ultrà che fanno 4 cori per un giocatore..senza parole


----------



## SololaMaglia (31 Gennaio 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> bhe, ovviamente la colpa è sempre della polizia
> ma guarda te se bisogna rovinare pure sti momenti di festa, che teste dimminc*ia



E ti pareva che non doveva dire la sua... ma almeno mi domando un c. di video lo sai guardare? Se tutti stan dicendo una certa cosa e vanno nella stessa direzione non ti viene in mente che una volta nella vita faresti meglio a tacere, invece di sparare la tua frase........


[MENTION=338]SololaMaglia[/MENTION] niente parolacce e calma.


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quasi quasi compro anche la maglietta


----------



## yelle (31 Gennaio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> E ti pareva che non doveva dire la sua... ma almeno mi domando un c. di video lo sai guardare? Se tutti stan dicendo una certa cosa e vanno nella stessa direzione non ti viene in mente che una volta nella vita faresti meglio a tacere, invece di sparare la tua frase........


tutti chi? I tutti che intendi te per ora sono ultras, quindi di certo non mi aspetto di vederli simpatizzare per la polizia, ti pare?
In ogni caso mi spiace, ma io non faccio il caprone, preferisco ragionare con la mia testa.
E, dimmi, secondo te esattamente che motivo c'era di mettersi a lanciare bottiglie?
Guardate che è una cosa _normale_ che ci sia la polizia a vigilare su centinaia di persone radunate quasi in mezzo alla strada, soprattutto se ste persone sono tifosi (han sentito addirittura il bisogno di scortare Balo dall'aereoporto fino a Busto, figuriamoci). Non c'era bisogno della tenuta antisommossa, ma non c'era neanche bisogno di lanciare bottiglie e fumogeni.
Per fare casino bisogna sempre essere in due, ricordatelo.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

La prima pagina della Gazzetta di oggi: 

Vedi l'allegato 233


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] non esagerare.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Balotelli è a Milanello per sostenere dei test atletici, ultimo passo prima della firma con il Milan. 

Ansa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Balotelli è a Milanello per sostenere dei test atletici, ultimo passo prima della firma con il Milan.
> 
> Ansa


 
[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] ti sei svegliato male?


----------



## tequilad (31 Gennaio 2013)

A.C. Milan comunica di aver acquisito dal Manchester City F.C. Mario Balotelli, che ha firmato un contratto fino al 30 Giugno 2017.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Dai Teq ora raccontaci le peripezie della trattativa. Grazie!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

finalmente l'ufficialità


----------



## sion (31 Gennaio 2013)

bene cosi!


----------



## Re Ricardo (31 Gennaio 2013)

Molto positivo il saluto del manchester sul sito ufficiale..un estratto

*A complex character, Balotelli quickly came under the media spotlight in the Premier League where his off the field behaviour became a subject for daily reports*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Domani alle 19.00 ci sarà la presentazione di Balotelli.*


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114464 ha scritto:


> *Domani alle 19.00 ci sarà la presentazione di Balotelli.*




Ci sarà qualche diretta?


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sarà qualche diretta?



Sicuramente su Milan Channel e su SS24. Magari anche SI24 la farà vedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

su premium mai niente pero


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente su Milan Channel e su SS24. Magari anche SI24 la farà vedere.




SS24, perfetto. Grazie Kurt.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

se avete tempo andate sul sito del Milan hanno messo un bel comunicato con delle belle parole per Mario, non sapendo se potevo metterlo qui ve lo dico a chi è interessato


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il City saluta Balotelli con un video


----------



## Marilson (31 Gennaio 2013)

simpatico il video, devo dire che ho apprezzato il City per non aver ostacolato l'operazione. Da parte loro c'è sicuramente del rammarico per non aver sfruttato al massimo Balotelli che comunque gli ha messo in bacheca una Premier quasi da solo.. e nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che i problemi di mario con lo spogliatoio sono dipesi anche da mancini


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Mario Balotelli ha voluto ringraziare il Manchester City e i tifosi tramite il sito ufficiale del club inglese:

"Sicuramente mi recordero i miei grandi compagni, l'allenatore e tutti i tifosi. Sono i migliori, sono stati grandi con me e il City avrà sempre posto speciale nel mio cuore. E' un club con un grande futuro. Li ringrazio per tutto il loro sostegno. Forse un giorno ci rivedremo. Il momento più bello? Credo che vincere la Premier League sia stato un momento molto speciale, sono orgoglioso di averne preso parte. Ho salutato i compagni nel pre-gara di martedì? Sì, li ho salutati tutti durante la cena a Londra prima della gara contro il Queens Park Rangers. E' stato molto emozionante per me. Ho parlato con Roberto prima di parlare con i compagni. Abbiamo parlato per un po' di un sacco di cose. Era triste e lo ero anch'io, ma è stata una buona conversazione. Voglio bene a Roberto, è stato molto importante per la mia carriera e lo ringrazierò sempre per aver creduto in me e avermi dato fiducia. Essere stato al City è stata una parte importante della mia vita e della mia carriera. Avevo bisogno di crescere come giocatore e come persona, è stata un'esperienza molto positiva per me. Il mio coro? Me lo ricorderò, la canzone che i tifosi hanno fatto per me. E' qualcosa di speciale e mi è sempre piaciuto sentirla. Spero che potranno ancora cantarla qualche volta, anche se io non sarò più là. Qualcuno mi ha detto che l'hanno cantata contro il QPR, è bello. Seguirò sempre il Manchester City. Spero che potrà vincere ancora il campionato quest'anno e battere lo United. Penso che ci siano dei grandi giocatori nel club e anche un grande allenatore. Questa squadra avrà molti successi nel futuro e questo mi fa felice".*


----------



## folletto (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' evidentemente già maturato TANTISSIMO, il Milan fa miracoli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

il trio delle meraviglie


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Niang* su Twitter: "Benvenuto super mario mi gemello"


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma lol niang, mi tocchera cambiare nome a niang lo chiamavo balotelli junior, copio da voi da oggi niang il boss


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114657 ha scritto:


> il trio delle meraviglie



il trio jersey shore , mtv potrebbe unire il reality dei tamarri e quello dei calciatori venendo a milanello 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Niang* su Twitter: "Benvenuto super mario mi gemello"



gabriel su twitter : super mario mio filio


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola a Skysport24 su Balotelli:" "La Serie A ora vale il 50% in più e la Premier League vale il 50% in meno. Arriva un top player. Negli ultimi giorni la trattativa ha rischiato di saltare almeno 6/7 volte a causa dei giornalisti. La proprietà del City era molto infastidita perchè non voleva vendere. Non ho mai parlato con nessuno per questo motivo. Devo ringraziare il Milan che ha fatto un grande sforzo in un momento come questo. Il rapporto con i tifosi in Inghilterra? Un rapporto straordinario anche a Manchester con i tifosi, è sempre stato trattato bene. I problemi erano con un certo modo di fare stampa, la più grande difficoltà per Mario in Inghilterra era vivere come una persona normale, ormai non era più possibile. Berlusconi e la telefonata di ieri a Mario per chiarirsi? Quello che si sono detti rimane tra loro. Mario ha capito subito che era stato un malinteso, erano abbastanza avanti in certi discorsi. Il più grande chiarimento è stato acquistarlo".*


----------



## prd7 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ora Raiola non esagerare.
Laudisa ci ha rischiato di far saltare la trattativa ahahahah... aveva ragione l'utente di Di Marzio.


----------



## DennyJersey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Che foto quella del trio. Elsha e Mario già con la catennazza da veri bro. Niang la prossima volta con una catena con tanto di simbolo del dollaro e siamo a posto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il trio jersey shore , mtv potrebbe unire il reality dei tamarri e quello dei calciatori venendo a milanello



seriamente manca solo boanteg nella foto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114727 ha scritto:


> seriamente manca solo boanteg nella foto



vero e potrebbero mettere pure i club dogo visto che sono tifosi milanisti


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

La squadra più tamarra al Mondo è anche su Youtube


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

ma non sta ridendo un po troppo d quando e al milan


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Gennaio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;114769 ha scritto:


> ma non sta ridendo un po troppo d quando e al milan



 Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La squadra più tamarra al Mondo è anche su Youtube


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ma niang cosa dice esattamente nel video?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Balotelli potrebbe fare il suo primo esordio con la maglia del Milan nell'amichevole che si sta svolgendo in questo momento.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La squadra più tamarra al Mondo è anche su Youtube



daje


----------



## Frikez (31 Gennaio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Ma niang cosa dice esattamente nel video?



_Anch'io non voglio giocare se i tifosi non vogliono venire allo stadio perchè adesso 3 creste a San Siro_


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La squadra più tamarra al Mondo è anche su Youtube




Ottimo trio


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Anch'io non voglio giocare se i tifosi non vogliono venire allo stadio perchè adesso 3 creste a San Siro_



Fortuna che in campo non devono parlare troppo.. non si capirebbero mai!


----------



## DannySa (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La squadra più tamarra al Mondo è anche su Youtube



E andiamo baby


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (31 Gennaio 2013)

E' prestissimo per dirlo ma la giovane età aiuterà i tre a raggiungere prestissimo un'ottima intesa. Queste prime immagine ci fanno ben sperare..


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Balota subito a segno e fa segnare pure il faraone


----------



## Francy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ooooooooooooooh Balotelli.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Video da youtube sulla reazione(ovviamente è un montaggio,l'ennesimo sul video in questione)del tifoso rossonero all'arrivo di Balo  :


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Nosotti dice che la presentazione,ad oggi,NON sarà aperta al pubblico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

bello vedere mario sorridere, avra riso piu in sti due giorni che in tutta la sua vita  si troverà sicuramente bene insieme alle due creste


----------



## Doctore (31 Gennaio 2013)

franco rossi e' ancora vivo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## sheva90 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Un sogno che si avvera


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Mio fratello ha detto che non gli ha mai visto così tanti denti in bocca, ha già riso parecchio.XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Mio fratello ha detto che non gli ha mai visto così tanti denti in bocca, ha già riso parecchio.XD



verissimo, fra foto video ecc non lo mai visto cosi felice meglio cosi


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Gennaio 2013)

Non sapevo avesse tutti questi tatuaggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Gennaio 2013)

Sembra felice


----------



## 2515 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non sapevo avesse tutti questi tatuaggi



se qualcuno gli fa un occhio nero non è facile notarlo, se si fa i tatuaggi neri.. XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non sapevo avesse tutti questi tatuaggi



onestamente manco io


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/balotelli-primo-gol-rossonero-vt4178.html#post115125


----------



## Alex (31 Gennaio 2013)

dopo gli acquisti di Saponara, Balotelli e Salamon, considerando che una caduta del governo con annessa campagna elettorale e rielezioni sono alquanto improbabili quest'estate, il leitmotiv della campagna acquisti estiva sarà  detto ciò comunque grande campagna acquisti. peccato arrivi in ritardo


----------



## Harvey (31 Gennaio 2013)

Raiola a Sky su Balotelli: "Mi mandava sms con scritto "Milan, Milan, Milan" è stato accontentato, ora deve diventare il più forte, come Ibra, più di Ibra"


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Raiola a Sky su Balotelli: "Mi mandava sms con scritto "Milan, Milan, Milan" è stato accontentato, ora deve diventare il più forte, come Ibra, più di Ibra"



È l'auspicio di tutti noi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Gennaio 2013)

Bah,continuo a non capire perché si parla di campagna elettorale.

I soldi ce li ha messi Berlusconi di tasca sua? NO,il bilancio era apposto e ci siamo praticamente autofinanziati vendendo Pato.
Il giocatore ci serviva? SI,perché onestamente non si può affidare l'attacco ad uno come Pazzini.

Quindi per cosa dobbiamo dire grazie a Berlusconi? Per il fatto di non essersi intascato i soldi? Per non aver bloccato tutto puntando di nuovo su Pato?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Raiola: "Balotelli? Ieri l'affare stava saltando ma Galliani è un treno difficile da fermare"


Mino Raiola a Premium calcio: "Quando ho capito che l’affare sarebbe andato a buon fine? Ieri mattina. Era saltato tutto ma verso le due siamo riusciti a trovare un accordo. C’era nervosismo da entrambe le parti, c’era chi pensava di essere preso in giro e dall’altra parte non c’era la voglia di mettere più soldi. Sono trattative difficili. La volontà di Balotelli non conta niente se non c’è la volontà della squadra, qui ha contato la volontà del Milan e di Galliani, che è come un treno, non è facile da far partire ma è difficile da fermare. La trattativa è sì saltata varie volte ma credo che Galliani volesse portare a casa il giocatore e c’è riuscito. Quando il presidente parlava di mele marce, giuro che in tutta la mia vita non avevo mai fatto tanto per non rispondere e prometto che la prossima volta non mi tratterò. Eravamo in trattativa e abbiamo subito parlato con Galliani e ci siamo chiariti. Mi interessa poco quello che ha detto il presidente, mi interessa quello che ha fatto, perché i fatti sono che Berlusconi ha portato Balotelli al Milan. A me non interessa parlare della Juve o di altre squadre, io guardo sempre chi vuole un giocatore e chi propone il progetto più importante. Lo ha fatto il Milan, che non ci ha mai abbandonato nei momenti più delicati della trattativa".*


----------



## The P (31 Gennaio 2013)

*Per chi volesse vedere la diretta della presentazione di Balotelli domani alle 19.00 c'è il live sul canale ufficiale di You Tube:

AC MILAN - YouTube*


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2013)

Il benvenuto di De Jong su Twitter:


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (1 Febbraio 2013)

Non lo vedevo da un po' ma mi sembra bello grosso (di muscoli) e abbastanza tirato a lucido (a livello di forma). Speriamo non sia solo una impressione..


----------



## Marilson (1 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Raiola: "Balotelli? Ieri l'affare stava saltando ma Galliani è un treno difficile da fermare"
> 
> 
> Mino Raiola a Premium calcio: "Quando ho capito che l’affare sarebbe andato a buon fine? Ieri mattina. Era saltato tutto ma verso le due siamo riusciti a trovare un accordo. C’era nervosismo da entrambe le parti, c’era chi pensava di essere preso in giro e dall’altra parte non c’era la voglia di mettere più soldi. Sono trattative difficili. La volontà di Balotelli non conta niente se non c’è la volontà della squadra, qui ha contato la volontà del Milan e di Galliani, che è come un treno, non è facile da far partire ma è difficile da fermare. La trattativa è sì saltata varie volte ma credo che Galliani volesse portare a casa il giocatore e c’è riuscito. Quando il presidente parlava di mele marce, giuro che in tutta la mia vita non avevo mai fatto tanto per non rispondere e prometto che la prossima volta non mi tratterò. Eravamo in trattativa e abbiamo subito parlato con Galliani e ci siamo chiariti. Mi interessa poco quello che ha detto il presidente, mi interessa quello che ha fatto, perché i fatti sono che Berlusconi ha portato Balotelli al Milan. A me non interessa parlare della Juve o di altre squadre, io guardo sempre chi vuole un giocatore e chi propone il progetto più importante. Lo ha fatto il Milan, che non ci ha mai abbandonato nei momenti più delicati della trattativa".*



la mia idea personale è che berlusconi fosse praticamente all'oscuro di tutto, come quasi ogni cosa che riguardi il Milan del resto. Quando se n'è uscito con quella sparata rischiava davvero di far saltare tutto. Bravo Raiola a non sbroccare (professionista) e Galliani a ricucire subito. Poi è chiaro che B. ora cavalca l'onda dell'entusiasmo per i fatti suoi. Ma Berlusconi quando si parla di Milan è solo uno spettatore come tutti gli altri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> E' prestissimo per dirlo ma la giovane età aiuterà i tre a raggiungere prestissimo un'ottima intesa. Queste prime immagine ci fanno ben sperare..



Giocare con gente veramente tua amica o comunque che consideri tua pari è tutt'altra cosa.

Sta tutto nell'umiltà di Mario, anche se chiaramente dovrà essere un po' un leader.


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> *Per chi volesse vedere la diretta della presentazione di Balotelli domani alle 19.00 c'è il live sul canale ufficiale di You Tube:
> 
> AC MILAN - YouTube*



Perfetto, grazie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Presentazione Mario Balotelli in diretta anche su Premium Calcio.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il benvenuto di De Jong su Twitter:



ah pero pure il massaggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Raiola a Sky su Balotelli: "Mi mandava sms con scritto "Milan, Milan, Milan" è stato accontentato, ora deve diventare il più forte, come Ibra, più di Ibra"



grande mario l'unico che aveva le .... per andare nello spogliatoio dell' inter a cantare l'inno nostro  , bravo pure a non nascondere la sua fede almeno le sue parole sognavo di venire qui sono reali, gli altri giocatori sempre a dire sognavo un giorni di venire qui tutti cosi poi magari sognavano di andare da un altra parte


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo il live su youtube!
Ahaha NDJ.. che lo "scassamento" cominci!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Raiola: "Balotelli? Ieri l'affare stava saltando ma Galliani è un treno difficile da fermare"
> 
> 
> Mino Raiola a Premium calcio: "Quando ho capito che l’affare sarebbe andato a buon fine? Ieri mattina. Era saltato tutto ma verso le due siamo riusciti a trovare un accordo. C’era nervosismo da entrambe le parti, c’era chi pensava di essere preso in giro e dall’altra parte non c’era la voglia di mettere più soldi. Sono trattative difficili. La volontà di Balotelli non conta niente se non c’è la volontà della squadra, qui ha contato la volontà del Milan e di Galliani, che è come un treno, non è facile da far partire ma è difficile da fermare. La trattativa è sì saltata varie volte ma credo che Galliani volesse portare a casa il giocatore e c’è riuscito. Quando il presidente parlava di mele marce, giuro che in tutta la mia vita non avevo mai fatto tanto per non rispondere e prometto che la prossima volta non mi tratterò. Eravamo in trattativa e abbiamo subito parlato con Galliani e ci siamo chiariti. Mi interessa poco quello che ha detto il presidente, mi interessa quello che ha fatto, perché i fatti sono che Berlusconi ha portato Balotelli al Milan. A me non interessa parlare della Juve o di altre squadre, io guardo sempre chi vuole un giocatore e chi propone il progetto più importante. Lo ha fatto il Milan, che non ci ha mai abbandonato nei momenti più delicati della trattativa".*



Ora capisco perchè Raiola non ha risposto a quello che aveva detto berlusconi, mi sembrava stranissimo che stasse zitto conoscendolo almeno un po.


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

L'avete letta l'ultima di bargiggia su Balo offerto prima alla rube e il niet di gonde? Che rosicata senza senso.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> L'avete letta l'ultima di bargiggia su Balo offerto prima alla rube e il niet di gonde? Che rosicata senza senso.



Visto il rosicamento che sta provocando ad Juventus ed Inter Balotelli si è già guadagnato l'ingaggio........


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Bargiggia rotfl


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Mediaset Paolo Bargiggia, Mino Raiola avrebbe offerto Balotelli alla Juventus, incassando il secco no da parte di Conte.*


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Bah,continuo a non capire perché si parla di campagna elettorale.
> 
> I soldi ce li ha messi Berlusconi di tasca sua? NO,il bilancio era apposto e ci siamo praticamente autofinanziati vendendo Pato.
> Il giocatore ci serviva? SI,perché onestamente non si può affidare l'attacco ad uno come Pazzini.
> ...



A me da l'idea che Berlusconi in questo Milan conti sempre meno... è solo la fonte di soldi che apre o chiude i rubinetti... Poi le decisioni le prende sempre e solo galliani. Berlusconi voleva kakà, galliani balotelli... e arriva balotelli... Berlusconi voleva la testa di allegri, galliani invece punta ancora su di lui... e allegri resta. A Galliani penso non sia mai andata giù la storia Tevez/Pato. Se non fa solo di testa sua il nano ci porta ancora più a fondo


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Mediaset Paolo Bargiggia, Mino Raiola avrebbe offerto Balotelli alla Juventus, incassando il secco no da parte di Conte.*



Mi sembra una scemenza, il giocatore ha sempre voluto solo il Milan e lo è andato ad offrire ai gobbi?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

La Juve non aveva i soldi per Lopez.....




ho detto tutto......


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dal giornalista Mediaset Paolo Bargiggia, Mino Raiola avrebbe offerto Balotelli alla Juventus, incassando il secco no da parte di Conte.*



Grazie Juventus allora......


----------



## smallball (1 Febbraio 2013)

proseguono i rosicamenti...mamma mia


----------



## runner (1 Febbraio 2013)

fanno la diretta su premium della presentazione?


----------



## DannySa (1 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> fanno la diretta su premium della presentazione?



La fanno sul canale ufficiale AC MILAN - YouTube


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> fanno la diretta su premium della presentazione?



si lo letto stamattina 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

sul fatto della juventus io non ci credo, raiola ha detto che lavoravano da 1 anno, se fosse tornato in italia mi sembrava quasi certo che venisse da noi.


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

Infatti. Ci stavano lavorando da tempo, inoltre Raiola ha anche rivelato che Marione gli mandava sms con scritto "Milan, Milan, Milan". Va bene essere professionisti da parte dei calciatori, ma da parte dei giornalisti???


----------



## sheva90 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Nuovo idolo, vediamo che dice oggi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

ma perchè non ride mai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

credo di vedermela


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Febbraio 2013)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola riporta le quote dei bookmaker esteri per la prossima conquista di Balotelli: il nome che colpisce è quello di Barbara Berlusconi (a 15,00); compaiono anche la sorella di Belen (2,25), la Galanti (2,50), la Canalis (4,00), la Minetti (5,00) e la Satta (12,00).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La squadra più tamarra al Mondo è anche su Youtube



che attacco ragazzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

abbiamo un grandissimo attacco, il faraone ormai e un certazza, niang sta facendo bene gli manca solo il gol, mario e forte magari ci mette un po a ingranare con i compagni ma poi so cavoli, nel mondo nessuno ha tre attaccanti che fanno 60 e forti.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;115972 ha scritto:


> abbiamo un grandissimo attacco, il faraone ormai e un certazza, niang sta facendo bene gli manca solo il gol, mario e forte magari ci mette un po a ingranare con i compagni ma poi so cavoli, nel mondo nessuno ha tre attaccanti 3 fanno 60 e forti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola riporta le quote dei bookmaker esteri per la prossima conquista di Balotelli: il nome che colpisce è quello di Barbara Berlusconi (a 15,00); compaiono anche la sorella di Belen (2,25), la Galanti (2,50), la Canalis (4,00), la Minetti (5,00) e la Satta (12,00).



Se fosse la Satta prevedo qualche leggero casino nello spogliatoio


----------



## Milangirl (1 Febbraio 2013)

Eh si ragazzi abbiamo un attacco che è una bomba...magari ne piglieremo tanti di gol visto il nostro pacchetto difensivo, ma ne faremo altrettanti se non di piu'...e quindi il terzo posto non è piu' un miraggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


>



 nessuno ha tre attaccanti che in totale fanno 60 anni e che sono forti


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma presentano anche salmone?


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

non ho idea ma non credo, sarà la presentazione tutta per balo


----------



## Jino (1 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma presentano anche salmone?



Non credo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Lippi a Tuttosport: "Il grande colpo l’ha messo a segno il Milan, acquistando Mario Balotelli: il ragazzo ci sperava sin da bambino, ora ha la grande occasione per trovare piena maturazione. Le altre hanno fatto qualche aggiustamento, ma non tale da stravolgere i valori e le griglie. Juventus squadra da battere, che si gioca lo scudetto con il Napoli; Lazio pronta a sorprendere; le altre inseguono".


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

*130 giornalisti alla presentazione di Mario Balotelli.*


----------



## Brain84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Il live non parte..almeno su youtube..aspettiamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

non e partito manco su premium  nel senso che non è ancora arrivato appena arriverà lo faranno partire


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Il live non parte..almeno su youtube..aspettiamo



A SS24 fan vedere ora i giornalisti che vanno in sala sampa, ancora un paio di minuti di attesa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Mi date il link del tubo?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A SS24 fan vedere ora i giornalisti che vanno in sala sampa, ancora un paio di minuti di attesa.



...abbiamo atteso anni....quindi ....


----------



## Stex (1 Febbraio 2013)

a ecco pensavo di essere l'unico a cui nn andava


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

La sto vedendo anche io su SS24. È ot, ma non c'è paragone fra i giornalisti del satellite confronto ai "digitali". Stan parlando del nulla con classe da un quarto d'ora.

È arrivato.. che eleganza!


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi date il link del tubo?



AC MILAN - YouTube


----------



## honestsimula (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi date il link del tubo?


AC MILAN - YouTube
pero' a me non parte, a voi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...abbiamo atteso anni....quindi ....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> AC MILAN - YouTube



Grazie amico


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahah.. stan facendo vedere il video di Staffeli di due anni fa come incipit della presentazione.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani ha confermato quello che Tequi aveva anticipato qui dentro


----------



## prd7 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Galliani ha confermato quello che Tequi aveva anticipato qui dentro



ovvero?


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> ovvero?



Che è stata una trattativa difficilissima, probabilmente la più dura dell'era Galliani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2013)

Polemica col TG1.Fester infiammato


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2013)

Galliani contro la giornalista del Tg1 che chiede a Balotelli della frase di Berlusconi "Mela marcia".


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Grazie amico



Il minimo per uno di quelli che, come me, ha sempre creduto.


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Che faziosità la giornalista del TG1.. una conferenza stampa sportiva trasformata come pretesto per attaccare Berlusconi, che tristezza..


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

La Balestrieri ha finito di lavorare mi sa


----------



## Brain84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

ma solo a me il live di youtube va malissimo? scatta a manetta


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Crudeli c'ha la voce spezzata dall'emozione...mo piange xD


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (1 Febbraio 2013)

no a me va benissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Balotelli non ricorda le domande di Crudeli


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Che domande stupide mamma mia


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo la squadra simbolo della lotta al razzismo..ormai siamo primi in tutto


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Se Balotelli segnerà tanti gol quanto è loquace, siamo a posto xD


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

pare zeman


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sopprimete quella bionda e le sue domande -.-''


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma fanno le domande politiche a Balotelli?


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

Domande di livello quest'ultime..tra Ordine, la bionda di sky e sto babbeo


----------



## ale009 (1 Febbraio 2013)

ma che domanda è quella di chiedere cosa voterà Balo...bah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che Balotelli fa addormentare quando parla ahahaaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahahaha come parla la traduttrice?


----------



## Tobi (1 Febbraio 2013)

Se al derby segno esulto  ma non c eran dubbi


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Che faziosità la giornalista del TG1.. una conferenza stampa sportiva trasformata come pretesto per attaccare Berlusconi, che tristezza..



Fanno schifo proprio , infilano le domande su Berlusca dappertutto , che poi solo persone con poca intelligenza non capiscono che se è' stata detta sicuramente e' stata studiata


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Febbraio 2013)

Si rifiuta di rispondere al Sun


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Cmq nn si è' sbilanciato sulla permanenza al Milan qualcosa di più poteva dirlo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq nn si è' sbilanciato sulla permanenza al Milan qualcosa di più poteva dirlo



Anno prossimo va via


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq nn si è' sbilanciato sulla permanenza al Milan qualcosa di più poteva dirlo



meglio così, che promesse che tanto non verranno mai mantenute


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha come parla la traduttrice?



Ma veramente ma che accento del cavolo!!


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2013)

che ignorante marione


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> meglio così, che promesse che tanto non verranno mai mantenute



Insomma se sei tifoso di una squadra hai fatto di tutto per venire se proprio nn ti cacciano ci rimani. Non voglio dire che doveva giurare amore eterno però qualcosa in più me lo aspettavo


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

Domande del TG1 molto scomoda, ma sarebbe stato strano qualcuno non la facesse, se il Gallo avesse risposto con una battuta finiva lì. La domanda di Sortino della 7 non ha alcun senso. Le altre domande di rito.
Grande il momento in cui non ha risposto al Sun.
A me sembra consapevole che deve dimostrare sul campo e l'accoglienza monstre lo deve aver fatto riflettere a riguardo.
Meglio uno che dice che decide la società e il procuratore di uno che ci giura fedeltà a vita. Sappiamo già come va a finire in quei casi.


----------



## honestsimula (1 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Che faziosità la giornalista del TG1.. una conferenza stampa sportiva trasformata come pretesto per attaccare Berlusconi, che tristezza..



scusa ma non condivido, la giornalista ha chiesto che ne pensava della frase di Berlusconi che lo ha definito mela marcia. Anche io ero curioso della risposta e Galliani l'ha dribblata, certo che bastava rispondere che nel calcio tutto puo' cambiare, anche un opinione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ha fatto una domanda iper-legittima, visto che il video della mela marcia è in rete a disposizione di tutti, e potevano cogliere l'opportunità per chiarire l'accaduto.
Se Galliani avesse detto " era una strategia di mercato", magari ridendo facendo una battuta, avrebbe fatto una figura molto migliore.


----------



## Isao (1 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> scusa ma non condivido, la giornalista ha chiesto che ne pensava della frase di Berlusconi che lo ha definito mela marcia. Anche io ero curioso della risposta e Galliani l'ha dribblata, certo che bastava rispondere che nel calcio tutto puo' cambiare, anche un opinione.



E' stata posta in un determinato modo che ha dimostrato le intenzioni della giornalista..


----------



## Harvey (1 Febbraio 2013)

Passi la mela marcia ma la domanda se si riconosce in Berlusconi e se lo voterà? Ma dai, comunque il tenore medio delle domande di tutta la conferenza è stato veramente basso basso... Una delusione totale sti giornalisti...


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ha fatto una domanda iper-legittima, visto che il video della mela marcia è in rete a disposizione di tutti, e potevano cogliere l'opportunità per chiarire l'accaduto.
> Se Galliani avesse detto " era una strategia di mercato", magari ridendo facendo una battuta, avrebbe fatto una figura molto migliore.


quoto...cmq un po di malizia della giornalista e' stata evidente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Febbraio 2013)

SuperMario commosso  

Se segni al derby esulti? si


----------



## MisterBet (1 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che è schietto come pochi altri nel mondo nel calcio...ha avuto tante opportunità per fare il paraculo, per dare la risposta piaciona ma invece ha sempre detto quello che pensa realmente...

Di politica non si interessa e non si vergogna a dire che non ha mai votato, non può dire se sarà o meno il simbolo del Milan per dieci anni, dell'Inghilterra praticamente schifa tutto tranne il calcio, se segna al Derby esulta senza manfrine da ex etc etc...


----------



## The Ripper (1 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> scusa ma non condivido, la giornalista ha chiesto che ne pensava della frase di Berlusconi che lo ha definito mela marcia. Anche io ero curioso della risposta e Galliani l'ha dribblata, certo che bastava rispondere che nel calcio tutto puo' cambiare, anche un opinione.



.


----------



## Principe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ma smettetela di giustificare la tipa del tg1 l'ha detto per fare polemica e basta e nn c'entrava niente porre la domanda in quel modo . Veramente per la vostra avversione a Berlusconi giustificate qualsiasi cosa . Invece che sottolineare che il Milan e' l'unica squadra che compra i top player come ha detto raiola quel che conta e' che Berlusca l'ha comprato il resto e' fuffa.


----------



## Frikez (1 Febbraio 2013)

L'uomo Balotelli mica il giocatore


----------



## Doctore (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma smettetela di giustificare la tipa del tg1 l'ha detto per fare polemica e basta e nn c'entrava niente porre la domanda in quel modo . Veramente per la vostra avversione a Berlusconi giustificate qualsiasi cosa . Invece che sottolineare che il Milan e' l'unica squadra che compra i top player come ha detto raiola quel che conta e' che Berlusca l'ha comprato il resto e' fuffa.


la domanda era legittima si poteva rispondere in altre maniere magari con un sorriso.


----------



## DennyJersey (1 Febbraio 2013)

Penso anche io che la domanda fosse legittima e penso che il Gallo potesse rispondere con una battuta migliore. Va beh, pace. Le dichiarazioni di Balo mi sono piaciute. Davvero schietto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente,la domanda sul voto mi è sembrata patetica. Davvero,il giornalista aveva un tono del tipo: "Signore mi dica subito per chi vota,e stia attento,perché se risponde male la dovrò denunciare alla polizia politica di peppecrilli!1!!1!".

Fai domande di calciomercato e basta su,oltretutto il voto è segreto.


----------



## Re Ricardo (1 Febbraio 2013)

Inutile la domanda sul voto, quella della mela marcia avrebbero dovuto aspettarsela e concordare una versione "toppa" (dato che la realtà non si può negare e le parole di Berlusconi le hanno sentite tutti).

Inoltre molti dimenticano anche un'altra dichiarazione di Berlusconi (dicembre): "Mi piace molto questo Niang. Ricorda Balotelli, ma spero che sia diverso come uomo".


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cmq nn si è' sbilanciato sulla permanenza al Milan qualcosa di più poteva dirlo



Ha fatto benissimo.Del futuro non v'è certezza,anche se credo che possa rimanera per un bel po'.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sinceramente,la domanda sul voto mi è sembrata patetica. Davvero,il giornalista aveva un tono del tipo: "Signore mi dica subito per chi vota,e stia attento,perché se risponde male la dovrò denunciare alla polizia politica di peppecrilli!1!!1!".
> 
> Fai domande di calciomercato e basta su,oltretutto il voto è segreto.



Me la sono persa; hanno davvero chiesto a Balotelli per chi votasse?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Me la sono persa; hanno davvero chiesto a Balotelli per chi votasse?



Si.
È stato un certo Alessandro Sortino.
Ha chiesto proprio: "Ma che opinioni hai di Berlusconi? Ti riconosci in quello che dice? LO VOTI?"


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2013)

Io non voto Berlusconi (non vado a votare), ma buttare in caciara anche la presentazione di Balotelli parlando di politica è una bestialità. Se avessero fatto a me quella domanda "Voti Berlusconi?" mi sarei alzato e me ne sarei andato.


----------



## Re Ricardo (2 Febbraio 2013)

La faccia di Galliani nel sentire certe domande ...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Febbraio 2013)

Sarebbe stato bello se Balotelli, alla domanda per chi votasse, avesse detto:"Boh, Regan"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2013)

Si, la domanda sul voto è stata ridicola e fuori luogo.
Quella sulla mela marcia però è pura domanda di cronaca e attualità, Galliani ha fatto una figura pessima.

Mi è piaciuto molto Balotelli in questa prima conferenza: schietto ed essenziale, come l'Ibra dei bei tempi.
E basta dichiarazioni d'amore del tipo "resterò a vita in questa squadra".. già il solo menarla sempre con quella scena di Staffelli e la maglia mi infastidisce.
Avrà una simpatia per il Milan, ma anche lui se ne andrà al momento giusto quando sentirà profumo di più soldi.
Nessuno scandalo, il calcio oggi è questo, il tempo di Baresi e Maldini non c'è più. 
Sono contentissimo che Balotelli non abbia risposto a quella domanda sul "Milan a vita" con una risposta patetica e falsa. Bene così.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2013)

le domande sulla politica centravano come i cavoli a merenda. 

onestamente mi chiedo cosa ci facesse lì sortino, in quanto inviato di piazzapulita  manco fosse un programma che si occupa di sport o calcio. 
e se anche balotelli votasse berlusconi, deve venire a dirglielo in faccia a lui durante la conferenza stampa della sua presentazione ? ma un bel chissenefrega ? 

la domanda sulla mela marcia invece tutto sommato potevano prevederla, mi pare che balotelli se ne stesse uscendo bene, è stato galliani a buttarla subito in polemica, ma vabè, non si è scandalizzato nessuno.

p.s. crudeli


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

Detto che la mia idea sulla permanenza di Balotelli la sapete (secondo me è da noi di passaggio, nel senso che presto sarà fuori dai nostri parametri di spesa, due-tre anni), comunque ha detto, mi sembra a Milan Channel, che vuole rimanere a lungo da noi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Detto che la mia idea sulla permanenza di Balotelli la sapete (secondo me è da noi di passaggio, nel senso che presto sarà fuori dai nostri parametri di spesa, due-tre anni), comunque ha detto, mi sembra a Milan Channel, che vuole rimanere a lungo da noi.



Secondo me è inutile fare previsioni adesso perché tutto dipenderà dai traguardi raggiunti dal Milan. Se inizia un nuovo ciclo vincente Balotelli, secondo me, ha tutto l'interesse a farne parte.


----------



## prd7 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Detto che la mia idea sulla permanenza di Balotelli la sapete (secondo me è da noi di passaggio, nel senso che presto sarà fuori dai nostri parametri di spesa, due-tre anni), comunque ha detto, mi sembra a Milan Channel, che vuole rimanere a lungo da noi.



Non credo sai. Putacaso Balotelli dovesse diventare un top player, ora non lo è, perchè non è possibile trattenerlo scusa? Ci sono altre squadre che offrono max 6 milioni a giocatori TOP senza problemi.


----------



## Harvey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il video introduttivo


----------



## DennyJersey (2 Febbraio 2013)

Godiamocelo ora. Lasciamo i pensieri di future cessioni di Balo ai rosicanti. Ne riparleremo fra un paio d'anni.


----------



## Francy (2 Febbraio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Godiamocelo ora. Lasciamo i pensieri di future cessioni di Balo ai rosicanti. Ne riparleremo fra un paio d'anni.



Sì infatti, il calcio ha insegnato che nulla è impossibile, vediamo che succede.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Bella conferenza stampa.


----------



## Devil May Cry (2 Febbraio 2013)

Con questa conferenza stampa ho avuto la prova del mio pensiero!!!Ho sempre pensato che Mario non era una persona stupida e infatti in conferenza ha dimostrato di essere intelligente..Lui FA lo.... ma non lo è..Se le cavata benissimo rispondendo come si deve ad ogni domanda..Ho visto giocatori reputati intelligentissimi andare in palla per domande molto meno insidiose..Ave SuperMario!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi a La7: "Con l'acquisto di Balotelli ho perso tifosi di altre squadre. Ci sono tifosi di altre squadre che non sono stati contenti".


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

Galliani alla D.S.: "Senza la cessione di Pato Balotelli non sarebbe mai arrivato".


----------

